# Sticky  Post a Quote that Inspires You



## caflme

I'll start.... with 2

* Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved. *

*Helen Keller
*

*I do not want the peace which passeth understanding, I want the understanding which bringeth peace.*

*Helen Keller*

I take this to mean ... for me... that I can't give in to this urge, like I have been, to stay home and avoid all the hard and uncomfortable stuff out there... I have to make myself uncomfortable, make myself sick to my stomach, risk embarrassment and failure and push through the suckiest stuff - like I used to - and make myself get back out there and live this freakin' life the best I can and then try to go one step better than that.

Now - to just find more motivation around here to do that... nope, it's not under the couch, or under my bed or in my closet... where they hell is my motivation hiding?


----------



## laura024

Turn your face to the sun, and the shadows fall behind you.

In other words, look on the bright side of things, and your worries will be put aside.


----------



## leonardess

pretty much anything by Jack Handy.


----------



## Witchcraft

I love Arthur Schopenhauer's philosophy. Here's one of his quotes that I find inspiring :roll:
To live alone is the fate of all great souls. 
Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Little Willow

The two quotes in my signature. One of them is in Hebrew. It means "This too shall pass", reminding me that any bad moment will pass and I will be happy again. It is pronounced "Gam Zeh YaAvor"

Also the entire Beatles song "Here Comes The Sun"


----------



## JayDontCareEh

_What other people think of me is none of my business_ -Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## polardude18

I have a lot of quotes I like, here are a couple

It does not matter who you were, all that matters is who you are
it does not matter where you are from, just where you are at
It does not matter what you drive, but rather what drives you

I also like this one

Today is just another day to not care about what happened yesterday. 

That last one I made up myself


----------



## TheCanadian1

JayDontCareEh said:


> _What other people think of me is none of my business_ -Ellen DeGeneres


My favorite, even though I always make it my business. (stupid brain of mine)


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

"I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is trying to please everybody." Bill Cosby.


----------



## caflme

*"I am only one, but I am one. I can't do everything, but I can do something. The something I ought to do, I can do. And by the grace of God, I will."*


----------



## caflme

*Be kinder than necessary, for everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle.*

Author Unknown


----------



## Dub16

We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars

(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## caflme

^nice one... that is the way I feel today


----------



## alohomora

caflme said:


> *Be kinder than necessary, for everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle.*
> 
> Author Unknown


This is a great quote. I find it genuinely helps me when I'm dealing with people who act mean.

Here's another one:

"Be selfish" - A family friend told me that once

"What do YOU want to do?" - Another family friend asked me that once. It really shocked me. I didn't know I was allowed to ask myself that. I thought I had to do what my mom wanted me to do.

"I feel like people get over it" - my work friend's response to me saying, "but didn't your family get upset when you went up and left to a foreign country for a semester?"

Be selfish
People don't need me as much as I think they do
So I just have to do what I want
and if people throw temper tantrums about it
just remember, they will get over it
because they can take care of themselves better than they think they can
and they will find a power in themselves to do what they want to do too

-I made that up actually. It might be extreme and sound bad. But the thing is, being selfish doesn't have to be bad. If I genuinely want to help someone, that is me being "selfish" because I'm doing what I want to do. But it's better than doing something just because someone else asks me to do it. I was kind of hesitant to post this because I'm afraid people will interpret it the wrong way as though we shouldn't care about people. I'm not saying that at all.


----------



## Benji90

"It's not who you are that holds you back, it's who you think you're not."

also

"If you hear a voice within you say "you cannot paint," then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." 
-Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## power2theweak

Love grows by giving. The love we give away is the only love we keep. The only way to retain love is to give it away.

~Elbert Hubbard


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

"Even a lower-class can surpass an elite, if he works hard enough."


----------



## caflme

power2theweak said:


> Love grows by giving. The love we give away is the only love we keep. The only way to retain love is to give it away.
> 
> ~Elbert Hubbard


Thanks, I needed reminding...


----------



## Fozzie

Philippians 4:13 

I can do all things through Christ, who strengthens me.


----------



## fictionz

If you realized how powerful your thoughts are, you would never think a negative thought. - Peace Pilgrim


----------



## oba

Accept and Love yourself for who you are, including all your flaws.


----------



## Anna

I'm pretty obsessed with Eleanor Roosevelt quotes. An amazing woman.

_-Do what you feel in your heart to be right - for you'll be criticized anyway. You'll be damned if you do, and damned if you don't._

_-Happiness is not a goal; it is a by-product._

_-Remember always that you not only have the right to be an individual, you have an obligation to be one._

And my FAVORITE one:

_*-We gain strength, and courage, and confidence by each experience in which we really stop to look fear in the face... we must do that which we think we cannot.*_


----------



## david86

" Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing. "

-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## caflme

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."

-- *Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## fixmein45

And when I stand on these tables before you
You will know what all this time was for-John Mayer


He's talking about how he spent years 6 hours each day crammed in his little room practicing guitar and writing songs when his parents and everyone around him told him he should be making friends. I find it inspiring that he found his "thing" and really capatalized on it instead of wasting all his time worrying and complaining about why he was so socially ackward and not well liked. (i do realize that fame has made him a doushe but trust me cuz I've followed him for a long time he wasn't always this way.)


----------



## giggles

heard THIS quote lately. don't know who wrote it, but it really stuck out to me and is inspiring
"We cannot change _the cards_ we are _dealt_, just how we play the hand."

marylin monroe had lovely quotes aswell, so true
"No one ever told me I was pretty when I was a little girl. All little girls should be told they're pretty, even if they aren't."

"Everyone's a star and deserves the right to twinkle"

"I'm selfish, impatient, and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I'm out of control, and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."


----------



## Arctor

Shakespeare:

_Cowards die many times before their deaths;
The valiant never taste of death but once.
Of all the wonders that I yet have heard,
It seems to me most strange that men should fear;
Seeing that death, a necessary end,
Will come when it will come._


----------



## mia2

The key to failure is trying to please everyone


----------



## toffeexo

be who you are and what you feel,
because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.


----------



## eek a mouse

"A man who fears suffering is already suffering from what he fears"
-Montaigne

"Today I escaped all difficulty; or rather, I have cast out all difficulty, for difficulty is not external, but rooted in my judgments" 
-Marcus Aurelius


----------



## penguin runner

_"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work."_
_"I am not discouraged, because every wrong attempt discarded is another step forward._"
_"Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up."_
-Thomas Edison

I've always liked quotes by Edison, especially the first one. It's just full of optimism. It's also nice to see that even pretty smart people have 'failed' before. But more importantly, realizing how much our perspective can influence our thoughts is always refreshing, and how I should never only look badly on something I've done but rather learn from it as well.


----------



## Memory Mystery

I believe it goes like this, or something very similar:
"A man is usually about as happy as he makes up his mind to be"
-Abraham Lincoln
I try my best to live by this rule.


----------



## caflme

Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in getting up every time we do. - Confucius


----------



## scaredtogethelp

Benji90 said:


> "It's not who you are that holds you back, it's who you think you're not."
> 
> also
> 
> "If you hear a voice within you say "you cannot paint," then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced."
> -Vincent Van Gogh


really great quotes!!!!!!


----------



## Dark0

"Never refuse an invitation, never resist the unfamiliar, never fail to be polite and never outstay the welcome. Just keep your mind open and suck in the experience. And if it hurts, you know what? It's probably worth it."


----------



## futureMD

"The way I see it, you can be anything you want to be. If your mind can perceive it, and your heart truly believes it, then you are half way there and all you have to do is do it." -- Unknown


Wouldn't it be nice if life was this easy ? lol


----------



## futureMD

somethinginthewind said:


> "There has never been, nor will there ever be a life free from problems. It is not the presence of problems but how we tackle them that determines the quality of our lives"
> 
> "Favourable circumstances may be pleasant, but they rarely strengthen one's character. The greater the person, the greater the adversity he or she has overcome"


I like these. Kind of reminds me of the saying, "what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger".


----------



## knuckles17

You can never be happy at the expense of the happiness of others.
- Chinese Proverb


----------



## lonelygirl88

Just Do It


----------



## Lasair

The one in my signature.


----------



## shazzaTPM

"Everything that is in the past is only a memory. Soon, the present moment will be too. So if I’m worrying, all I’ll have is a memory of it later."


----------



## General Specific

'Live what you love'


----------



## KumagoroBeam

"There's not much of a difference between a stadium full of cheering fans and an angry crowd screaming abuse at you. They're both just making a lot of noise. How you take it is up to you. Convince yourself they're cheering for you. You do that, and some day they will." 

Sue Sylvester (Glee)


----------



## Saekon

"Kiss me, Hardy."
Heart wrenching words, those. 
I cannot stand by, when such things are spoken.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

My signature


----------



## mbp86

Not sure if its a quote but I've seen "Live, Love, Laugh (or something like that)" tattooed on someone.


----------



## Rasputin_1

“Do nothing to lose respect for yourself, or to cheapen yourself in your own eyes: let your own integrity be the standard of rectitude, and let your own dictates be stricter than the precepts of any law.” 

Balthasar Gracian


----------



## hayhay

Anything by Henry David Thoreau ♥

Go confidently in the direction of your dreams. Live the life you have imagined

The most insprational to me.


----------



## lonelygirl88

When you give up your dreams, you die


----------



## Saekon

> Just because I don't care doesn't mean I don't understand.


- Homer Simpson.

The quote describes me perfectly.


----------



## VISCOUNTBISCUIT

Hello Everyone 
hope you are ok 
my favourite quote it's from the movie Ku Fu Panda(lol)

Yesterday is History 
Tomorrow is a Mystery 
Today is a Gift that is why it's called the Present


----------



## ShellyzSA

"It's time to let go of the things that prevent you from finding happiness. You deserve to love someone... and be loved in return."
Jacob Carter, Stargate SG-1

"Happiness is:
Something to do
Something to love
Something to hope for"
Joe, Men of a Certain Age

"Don't let self-doubt distract you from reaching your goals."
Deanna Troi, Star Trek Voyager


----------



## anxiousgirl79

"If you are distressed by anything external, the pain is not due to the thing itself, but your estimate of it; and this you have the power to revoke at any moment." ~Marcus Aurelius


----------



## shakeitup

caflme said:


> *Be kinder than necessary, for everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle.*
> 
> Author Unknown


i like this i think it is humbling


----------



## shakeitup

sorry if humbling is the wrong word =)


----------



## anxiousgirl79

"Start by doing what's necessary; then do what's possible; and suddenly you are doing the impossible." ~St. Francis of Assisi


----------



## TheVigil1

"Great oaks from little acorns grow." -Anonymous

And of course, my signature.


----------



## mbp86

"Don't worry, be happy."


----------



## millenniumman75

"How I think determines how I feel"


----------



## hadouken

"When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."


----------



## anxiousgirl79

"Life is a shipwreck, but we must not forget to sing in the lifeboats." ~Voltaire


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Life*, like poker, has an element of _risk_. It shouldn't be avoided. It should be *faced*. -Edward Norton



ShellyzSA said:


> "Happiness is:
> Something to do
> Something to love
> Something to hope for"
> Joe, Men of a Certain Age


Great show, great quote.


----------



## Miss Meggie

My Chef had another one that I liked a lot.

"You don't have to believe everything you think."


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

This is what has kept me going many a time.


----------



## Monroee

"Awake, arise, or be forever fallen." - Paradise Lost by John Milton. 

Gave me shivers when I read it and it really influenced me. Getting tattooed in French on me.


----------



## Emanresu

*"True wisdom comes to each of us when we realize how little we understand about life, ourselves, and the world around us." Socrates
*


----------



## 2Talkative

Some great quotes in here.




“Unless you try to do something beyond what you have already mastered, you will never grow.” – Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## bsd3355

"them my magic shooeess" -forest gump, forest gump


----------



## whyyesyes

Those who know don't talk.
Those who talk don't know.

Lao Tzu.


----------



## Miss Meggie

People are just people. They shouldn't make nervous... People are just people, people are just people, people are just people like you.- *The Ghost of Corporate Future* by Regina Spektor

I'm getting "people are just people like you" tattooed on me in my best friend's handwriting.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

This thread is quality.

"It's what people know about themselves inside that makes them afraid."

-_Clint Eastwood_


----------



## Gary

"I've failed over and over and over again in my life and that is why I succeed." - Michael Jordan


----------



## General Specific

"You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life."

-Winston Churchill


----------



## 2Talkative

*"Success is never final, failure is never fatal. It's courage that counts." - John Wooden*


----------



## seastar

Love is friendship set on fire.


----------



## livefast3315

It's better to be hated for what you are then to be loved for what you are not. 

- Kurt Cobain


----------



## Aloysius

"Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something." - Plato


----------



## Kathe

The Serenity Prayer. 

"God, grant me the serenity
To accept the things I cannot change;
Courage to change the things I can;
And wisdom to know the difference."

I try to live by these words, and you don't need to be religious or believe in God to learn from it's wisdom.


----------



## Aloysius

"Life is too short to be anything but happy."


----------



## LearningToFly

"Life is to be enjoyed, not just endured."


----------



## defoe

-People can judge you from what they hear from you
-People can judge you on what they see from you
-People can judge you on what you say
-But they cant jugde you on what you think - because they simply cannot know


----------



## Miss W

"There is always certain peace in being what one is, in being that completely."

"The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new landscapes, but in having new eyes."

"If you pour pieces of gold into a hand which is full of stones, the gold will fall off. You will first of all have to give up something of yourself in order to make room for something new."


----------



## anxiousgirl79

Look out for #1 or someone will step on #2 (I can still be a nice person, but I have to have boundaries because if I don't help myself, I'm no good to anyone else!)


----------



## StoicNate

“I'd rather be hated for who I am, than loved for who I am not.” 
- Kurt Cobain


----------



## Belshazzar

"Nobody realizes that some people expend tremendous energy merely to be normal." -Albert Camus

"I = (if+if+if+if...)/time" -Demetri Martin


----------



## jenkydora

'You were born an original. Don't die a copy'.

I like this quote.


----------



## Hello22

caflme said:


> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."
> 
> -- *Abraham Lincoln*


Love that quote, in fact that quote popped into my head today at work when i was thinking "what must all my work colleagues think because i'm so quite unless i'm spoken to"...


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

"I'm not in this world to live up to your standards, and you're not in this world to live up to mine." - Bruce Lee


----------



## Anytime

"One day all your problems will be solved, but when that day comes, you'll be dead."
- ?

“Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.”
- Dr. Seuss


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

eek a mouse said:


> "A man who fears suffering is already suffering from what he fears"
> -Montaigne





Aces_Shy said:


> "You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life."
> 
> -Winston Churchill





livefast3315 said:


> It's better to be hated for what you are then to be loved for what you are not.
> 
> - Kurt Cobain





Aloysius said:


> "Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something." - Plato





Kathe said:


> The Serenity Prayer.
> 
> "God, grant me the serenity
> To accept the things I cannot change;
> Courage to change the things I can;
> And wisdom to know the difference."





jenkydora said:


> You were born an original. Don't die a copy'.





Anytime said:


> "Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."
> - Dr. Seuss


I like all of these.


----------



## insight girl

I know this thread is for short quotes so I'm sorry this is kind of long. This poem is very simple, but it is very comforting to me... 

Don't Quit

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will, 
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill, 
When the funds are low and the debts are high, 
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh, 
When care is pressing you down a bit, 
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit. 

Life is queer with its twists and turns, 
As every one of us sometimes learns, 
And many a failure turns about, 
When he might have won had he stuck it out; 
Don't give up though the pace seems slow-- 
You may succeed with another blow.

Success is failure turned inside out-- 
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt, 
And you never can tell how close you are, 
It may be near when it seems so far, 
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit-- 
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.
- Author unknown


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

"don't **** on your own doorstep" 

My dad told me that when I was going thriugh my angry teen phase, ever relevent to this day


----------



## miminka

livefast3315 said:


> *It's better to be hated for what you are then to be loved for what you are not.
> 
> - Kurt Cobain*


Yes, I love that one.


----------



## Skip_DJ

"Although life dealt me a really bad hand, I'll reach for the deck when no one is looking." ~Me


----------



## quiet0lady

I adore this:

*The Thing Is by Ellen Bass*

The thing is...

to love life, to love it even
when you have no stomach for it
and everything you've held dear
crumbles like burnt paper in your hands,
your throat filled with the silt of it.
When grief sits with you, its tropical heat
thickening the air, heavy as water
more fit for gills than lungs;
when grief weights you like your own flesh
only more of it, an obesity of grief,
you think, How can a body withstand this?
_Then you hold life like a face
between your palms, a plain face,
no charming smile, no violet eyes,
and you say, yes, I will take you
I will love you, again._


----------



## caflme

*It takes strength to be certain,
It takes courage to have doubts.

It takes strength to fit in,
It takes courage to stand out.

It takes strength to share a friend's pain,
It takes courage to feel your own pain.

It takes strength to hide your own pain,
It takes courage to show it and deal with it.

It takes strength to stand guard,
It takes courage to let down your guard.
*

*It takes strength to conquer,
It takes courage to surrender.

It takes strength to endure abuse,
It takes courage to stop it.

It takes strength to stand alone,
It takes courage to lean on a friend.

It takes strength to love,
It takes courage to be loved.

It takes strength to survive,
It takes courage to live. ~Author: Sylvia Kelly*


----------



## eek a mouse

For a long time it had seemed to me that life was about to begin - real life. But there was always some obstacle in the way. Something to be got through first, some unfinished business, time still to be served, a debt to be paid. Then life would begin. At last it dawned on me that these obstacles were my life. ~Fr. Alfred D'Souza

Almost every man wastes part of his life in attempts to display qualities which he does not possess, and to gain applause which he cannot keep. ~Samuel Johnson, The Rambler, 1750

I am sure that nothing has such a decisive influence upon a man's course as his personal appearance, and not so much his appearance as his belief in its attractiveness or unattractiveness. ~Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Anytime

"Your eyes can deceive you; don't trust them."
-Obi Wan Kenobi

"I never see what has been done; I only see what remains to be done."
-Buddha

"A superior man is modest in his speech, but exceeds in his actions."
-Confucius


----------



## SMS1981

Before you judge someone walk a mile in their shoes. That way if they get mad, you're already a mile away.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Life is a storm my young friend. You will bask in sunlight one moment, be shattered on the rocks the next. What makes you a man is what you do when the storm comes. You must look into that storm and shout as you did in Rome. Do your worst, for i will do mine! Then the fates will know you as we know you: as Albert Mondego, the man!"-The Count Of Monte Christo

"You never really know a person till you climb into their skin and walk around in it."-To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Sometimes it's wise not to grow up. - _Mick Jagger_


----------



## WakaxWaka

Good quotes everyone .


----------



## caflme

*"Some people come into our lives and quickly go. Some people move our souls to dance. They awaken us to new understanding with the passing whisper of their wisdom. Some people make the sky more beautiful to gaze upon. They stay in our lives for awhile, leave footprints on our hearts, and we are never, ever the same." ~ Flavia Weedn*


----------



## Russell123

Arctor said:


> Shakespeare:
> 
> _Cowards die many times before their deaths;
> The valiant never taste of death but once.
> Of all the wonders that I yet have heard,
> It seems to me most strange that men should fear;
> Seeing that death, a necessary end,
> Will come when it will come._


Good one! I think of this whenever I have a risk to take...


----------



## Hello22

"Speak while you are angry and you will make the best speech you will ever regret"


----------



## Ataraxia

"It was impossible to start a conversation. Everyone was talking too much." 
- Yogi Berra

^ I think we can all relate to that one : ) And, if I'm thinking too hard about some decision:

"If you come to a fork in the road, take it."

And, of course, my signature.


----------



## Chri588

It's not the years in your life that count, It's the life in your years.

And my sig


----------



## Chri588

Another one I like is:

"Life is like an hourglass, eventually it all hits the bottom but you just got to wait it out until someone comes along and turns it around."


----------



## HipHopHead

My favourite inspiring quote is "only god can judge me" its very empowering (i think i used that properly:b)


----------



## Hamtown

"The only problem that ever exists is not accepting things the way they are.This is the cause of all suffering."


----------



## Lasair

"Too many people are thinking the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, when they ought to just water the grass they are standing on". - Amar Dave - (Greg)


----------



## EunieLuv

" If you can't change the people aroud you, change the people around you." -Unknown


----------



## HipHopHead

"Haters do not exist, because they don't believe in me."
forgot about that one, its great


----------



## steelmyhead

The meeting of two personalities is like the contact of two chemical substances: if there is any reaction, both are transformed. -- Carl Jung


----------



## cubanscorpio




----------



## mut

Words are but crumbs that fall down from the feast of the mind. << Gibran >>


----------



## LostPancake

Reality is the leading cause of stress amongst those in touch with it. I can take it in small doses, but as a lifestyle I found it too confining. ~ Jane Wagner 

The curious paradox is that when I accept myself just as I am, then I can change. ~ Carl Rogers


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Ah i love quotes  
I didn't read all the other posts so i dont know if i've repeated any..

• And the day came when the risk to remain tight in a bud was more painful than the risk it took to blossom - Anais Nin

• Fortune favors the brave - Publius Terence

• It is foolish to fear what you cannot avoid - Publius Syrus

• The greatest mistake you can make in life is to continually be afraid you will make one - Elbert Hubbard

• Life shrinks and expands in proportion to ones courage - Anais Nin

• Nobody trips over mountains. It is the small pebble that causes you to stumble, Pass all the pebbles in your path and you will find you have crossed the mountain.

• When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hold on - Franklin D. Roosevelt

• If we are facing the right direction all we have to do is keep on walking - Buddhist saying

:heart


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself" - Franklin D. Roosevelt

This quote just applies so directly to SA, it's not even funny


----------



## Eddie198

"Nothing in this world that's worth having comes easy"
Not sure who originally said this but I heard on an episode of Scrubs and say it to myself every morning when I wake up, helps me start the day positive.


----------



## Wael

"Everyone experiences fear. The difference is whether you express courage in addition" Personal - I welcome any better formulation 

"You will not keep feeling depressed unless you permit that to happen" - My words - Cannot rememberer the original. I think much can be said under this one. I might open a thread for this later.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A golden goose will break your teeth come christmas. 

and

Never leave a fox amongst the geese.

neither of these inspire me towards being more present and the first one is made up but both mention of the goose of yore though. Put that in your pipe and smoke it you filthy hippies!


----------



## Old School Spike

Sometimes these just annoy me - but occasionally they'll snap me out feeling sorry for myself.

Is it worse to be scared than to be bored, that is the question. 
Gertrude Stein

One sometimes says: 'He killed himself because he was bored with life.' One ought rather to say: 'He killed himself because he was bored by lack of life.' 
Victor Hugo

The man who lets himself be bored is even more contemptible than the bore. 
Samuel Butler

The wise person often shuns society for fear of being bored. 
Jean de la Bruyere

There is a vast world of work out there in this country, where at least 111 million people are employed in this country alone - many of whom are bored out of their minds. All day long. 
Richard Nelson Bolles

There's no excuse to be bored. Sad, yes. Angry, yes. Depressed, yes. Crazy, yes. But there's no excuse for boredom, ever. 
Viggo Mortensen

When people are bored it is primarily with themselves. 
Eric Hoffer

You get ideas from daydreaming. You get ideas from being bored. You get ideas all the time. The only difference between writers and other people is we notice when we're doing it. 
Neil Gaiman

Are you bored with life? Then throw yourself into some work you believe in with all your heart, live for it, die for it, and you will find happiness that you had thought could never be yours. 
Dale Carnegie

*"Life is full of choices, if you have the guts to go for it. That's why I get immediately bored with anyone's complaining about how boring their life is, or how bad their town is. F***ing leave and go somewhere else. Or don't."*

Henry Rollins.

Never to be bored, never to be frustrated, never to be alone. 
-Ball, GeorgeWildman
Defining what John F Kennedy wanted from the presidency. President Kennedy (1993).


----------



## meevi

When I graduated High School in 1976, we had the opportunity to write a passage or a quote that either inspired us or spoke to us in some way. I was only 17 at the time and SA didn't begin to affect me until I was 19, but looking back, maybe I was trying to tell myself something. He is the quote:

_We judge ourselves by what we feel capable of doing, while others judge us by what we have already done. 
_*Henry Wadsworth Longfellow*


----------



## MeladoriMagpie

"The future is no place to place your better days."
Dave Matthews Band.


----------



## Gorillaz

" I cursed that i had no shoes until I met a man with no feet " - Persian Saying

And heres another quote I love. Its a bit long.

" Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you _not_ to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others. "


----------



## splattice

The body is evil: it must be punished.

(Meaning do more exercise.)


----------



## BTW

'A quitter never wins, and a winner never quits.' - Napoleon Hill


----------



## LearningToFly

"Don't complain that roses have thorns, celebrate that thorns have roses."

...or something like that, I'm not sure.


----------



## ObsessiveThinker

"you're not thinking, you're feeling and that's a good thing"


----------



## tutliputli

'The soul would have no rainbow if the eyes had no tears'.


----------



## sacred

“Hate is too great a burden to bear. It injures the hater more than it injures the hated.”

"Let them hate, so long as they fear.”

“Hatred is the coward's revenge for being intimidated.”


----------



## Blackout

Here's one by one of my favourite philosophers, Epicurus:

"Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for."


----------



## jessckuh

Failing gave me a reason to succeed. -Me


----------



## Neptunus

“Reflect upon your present blessings, of which every man has plenty; not on your past misfortunes of which all men have some.” — Charles Dickens


----------



## asdlkm

"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; what I can say is they must change if they are to get better." G. C. Lichtenberg


----------



## XHarryX

"There is another man within me, that's angry with me, rebukes, commands and dastards me." -Thomas B


----------



## Monroee

I can't remember if I posted here before. :|

"Awake, arise, or be forever fallen." - Paradise Lost. 

I plan to get it tattooed.


----------



## CAL2010

A smart man makes a mistake, learns from it, and never makes that mistake again. But a wise man finds a smart man and learns from him how to avoid the mistake altogether. 
*Roy H. Williams*

Accept that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue. 
_* Unknown*_


----------



## Brax

" Loneliness is the human condition. Cultivate it. The way it tunnels into you allows your soul room to grow. Never expect to outgrow loneliness. Never hope to find people who will understand you, someone to fill that space. An intelligent, sensitive person is the exception, the very great exception. If you expect to find people who will understand you, you will grow murderous with disappointment. The best you'll ever do is to understand yourself, know what it is that you want, and not let the cattle stand in your way." 

"You've got to let go of who you were, to become who you will be." 

"Don't attach yourself to anyone who shows you the least bit of attention because you're lonely. Loneliness is the human condition. No one is ever going to fill that space. The best thing you can do is know yourself... know what you want." 

"Let me tell you a few things about regret...There is no end to it. You cannot find the beginning of the chain that brought us from there to here. Should you regret the whole chain, and the air in between, or each link separately as if you could uncouple them? Do you regret the beginning which ended so badly, or just the ending itself?" 

All from While Oleander by Janet Fitch


----------



## caflme

*Friendship
*
Each of us has a *hidden place*
Somewhere deep within ourselves;
A place where we go to get away,
To think things through,
*To be alone, to be ourselves.
*
This unique place, where we confront our deepest feelings,
becomes a storehouse of all our hopes,
*All our need, all our Dreams,
And even our unspoken fears.
*It encompasses the essence of who we are and what we want to be.

But now and then, whether by chance or design,
*Someone* discovers a way into that place we thought was ours alone.
And we allow that person *to see*, *to feel* and *to share*
All the reason, all the uncertainty
And all the emotion we've stored up there.

That person adds new perspective to our hidden realm,
*Then quietly settles down in his own corner of our special place,
Where a bit of himself will stay forever.

And we call that person a FRIEND......
*

_- Unknown_​


----------



## caflme

Good friends are like stars. You don't always see them, but you know they are always there.

~ Unknown.​


----------



## caflme

bump - cuz I'm crazy like that.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

"life is anything that dies when you stomp on it" - I dont know


----------



## caflme

"The opposite of love is not hate, it's indifference. The opposite of art is not ugliness, it's indifference. The opposite of faith is not heresy, it's indifference. And the opposite of life is not death, it's indifference." 
- Elie Wiesel


----------



## Prodigal Son

*Attack life, it's going to kill you anyway. -- Steven Coallier

**Life is like riding a bicycle. You don't fall off unless you plan to stop peddling.-- Claude Pepper*

Yeah I just looked these up


----------



## Dina

*"All that is impossible remains to be achieved."* -- Jules Verne.

*"Man cannot discover new oceans unless he has the courage to lose sight of the shore."* -- Andre Gide.

*"You can't change the wind, but you can adjust your sails."* -- No idea.

*"The world is just awesome"* -- The Discovery Channel song (which is a long inspiring quote in itself).


----------



## Elizabeth419

"Pray that your loneliness may spur you into something to live for, great enough to die for."

-Dag Hammarskjold


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Dina said:


> *"Man cannot discover new oceans unless he has the courage to lose sight of the shore."* -- Andre Gide.
> 
> *"You can't change the wind, but you can adjust your sails."* -- No idea.


These are awesome.


----------



## Dina

JayDontCareEh said:


> These are awesome.


Nautical metaphors FTW


----------



## OregonMommy

"Doubt everything. Find your own light". ~The Buddha


----------



## EmptyRoom

I like this thread 

*In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on.

- Robert Frost

Every time we choose safety, we reinforce fear.

- Cheri Huber

Each generation wants new symbols, new people, new names. They want to divorce themselves from their predecessors.

- Jim Morrison

If you believe that you can damage, then believe that you can fix.

- Rebbe Nachman of Breslov

I long to accomplish a great and noble tasks, but it is my chief duty to accomplish humble tasks as though they were great and noble. The world is moved along, not only by the mighty shoves of its heroes, but also by the aggregate of the tiny pushes of each honest worker.

- Helen Keller

If you think you can, you can. And if you think you can't, you're right.

- Henry Ford

Wisdom is knowing what to do next; Skill is knowing how to do it, and Virtue is doing it.

- David Starr Jordan

Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear, not absence of fear.

- Mark Twain*


----------



## Northern Lights

The only real prison is fear,
and the only real freedom is freedom from fear

- Aung San Suu Kyi


----------



## OneStrikeOut

Dina said:


> Nautical metaphors FTW


Indeedly! Add, *"A boat in harbour is safe but that is not what they are built for"* to that list 

Some of my faves: 
*"The deeper sorrow carves into your being.. the more joy you can contain"* *-Gibran*

*"Everything you know is wrong" - Terrence Mckenna*

*"To be is to deceive" - Alan Watts*

Simple but true on so many levels it's turtles all the way down.


----------



## CAL2010

You matter:​
When you are so gracious and generous and aware that you think of other people before yourself, you matter.​

When you leave the world a better place than you found it, you matter.​
When you continue to raise the bar on what you do and how you do it, you matter.​
When you teach and forgive and teach more before you rush to judge and demean, you matter.​
When you touch the people in your life through your actions (and your words), you matter.​
When kids grow up wanting to be you, you matter.​
When you see the world as it is, but insist on making it more like it could be, you matter.​
When the room brightens when you walk in, you matter.​
And when the legacy you leave behind lasts for hours, days or a lifetime, you matter.​
Seth Godin's Blog​
I like the first part of this.


----------



## OregonMommy

Lots of great quotes in this thread .

One of my all-time favs: *"Be the change that you wish to see in the world". ~Mahatma Gandhi*

Couple of ones on nature:

"*Nature never says one thing, and wisdom another". ~Juvenal*

*"Nature does not hurry, yet everything is accomplished'. ~Laozi (China)*

On friendship:

*"Friendship with oneself is all-important because without it one cannot be friends with any one else in the world." ~Eleanor Roosevelt*

*"The only way to have a friend is to be one". ~Ralph Waldo Emerson*


----------



## Ross621

"Strive not to be a success, but rather to be of value." ~ Albert Einstein 
(Sorry, don't know if this has been said already :b)


----------



## peachclouds

"the meaning of life is to live it up." --unknown


----------



## Snarfy

I am the enemy
I am the antidote
Watch me closely
I Will Stand up... NOW!

We Will Rise, Arch Enemy


----------



## Dreamscape

"Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass, it's about learning to dance in the rain." - Unknown

"It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare; it is because we do not dare that they are difficult." - Seneca

"Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony." - Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Cyber Lume

I found this poem in my Reading book in, what, fourth grade? I still find it inspiring.

Your world is as big as you make it
I know, for I used to abide
In the narrowest nest in a corner, 
My wings pressing close to my side

But I sighted the distant horizon
Where the sky line encircled the sea
And I throbbed with a burning desire
To travel this immensity.

I battered the cordons around me
And cradled my wings on the breeze
Then soared to the uttermost reaches
With rapture, with power, with ease!

_~Georgia Douglas Johnson_​


----------



## LiquidClear

I haven't checked to see if it's been posted yet, and I'm not sure the exact phrasing, but it's the only real quote that I ever remember and it is at least something like this:

"Wise men speak because they have something to say. Fools speak because they have to say something." --Plato

^ It's what I always think of whenever people say "oh you're so quiet!" while they jabber on mindlessly


----------



## Arisa1536

anon said:


> Two men looking from behind prison bars
> One sees mud
> The other sees stars


----------



## JAkDy

"Never lie, steal, cheat or drink.
But if you must lie, lie in the arms of the one you love.
If you must steal, steal away from bad company.
If you must cheat, cheat death.
And if you must drink, drink in the moments, that take your breath away."


----------



## moke64916

"Be interested in everything. Attached to nothing." Mark Twein. 

"Attitudes are habits, and habits are formed by repetition." 

I don't remember who's quote that is, but it is engrained in me forever.


----------



## LetsFallenLove

*Dont lose hope*

"Don't give up hope, for when it gets darkest the stars come out."


----------



## okaay

"Do good things, not bad things"

Old Chinese proverb


----------



## NeckFace

"Sometimes you climb out of bed in the morning and you think, I'm not going to make it, but you laugh inside — remembering all the times you've felt that way."


----------



## prudence

The World is like a ride in an amusement park, and when you choose to go on it you think it's real, because that's how powerful our minds are. And the ride goes up and down and round and round, and it has thrills and chills and is very brightly colored, and it's very loud. And it's fun, for a while.

Some people have been on the ride for a long time, and they've begun to question, 'Is this real, or is this just a ride?', and other people have remembered, and they've come back to us and they say 'Hey, don't worry. Don't be afraid, ever, because this is just a ride.

And we can change it anytime we want. It's only a choice. No effort, no work, no job, no savings of money. A choice, right now, between fear and love. The eyes of fear wants you to put bigger locks on your door, buy guns, close yourself off. The eyes of love, instead see all of us as one. - Bill Hicks


----------



## deelishuss

I adore Eleanor Roosevelt so here are a few of my faves.

 "It is better to light a candle than curse the darkness."

"Never allow a person to tell you no who doesn't have the power to say yes."

"Since you get more joy out of giving joy to others, you should put a good deal of thought into the happiness that you are able to give."

"The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams."

"We gain strength, and courage, and confidence by each experience in which we really stop to look fear in the face... we must do that which we think we cannot."


----------



## SPC

"Being popular is poison. My mom and dad are like 'you're not enjoying this' and I say 'well its your fault for not raising me to be superficial'"
- Zach Galifianakis


----------



## imaginarymonsters

♥


----------



## rdrr

"a hero ain't nothing but a sandwich."


----------



## masticatedZagreus

"When from the darkness of delusion/With ardent words of persuasion/I drew your fallen soul to light/And, heart rent with profound torment/Wringing your hands you cursed the vice/That held you captive in its snares;/When, punishing by recollection/Your conscience that had slept so long,/You led me through this sordid tale/Of all the years before we met,/And suddenly your face you covered,/With utter shame and horror filled,/Venting your grief in bitter tears,/Revolted, shaken to your depths...

N.A Nekrasov

"May you find your Tower, Roland...may you breach it...and may you climb to the top."
...
"Alabaster walls surround me/in a prison of my own design/will I win my freedom/if they kill me for wanting you?/...So, I have determined that I am No One/will I finally cling to something/that has never been tied to erasing the memory of you/sickened from wanting you/frightened of finding the truth/don't say anything more, now my mind isn't changing/this reckoning is long overdue."

-Disturbed 


"Hasta la victoria siempre."

-Che


"Whoever conquers pain and fear, he himself will be God." 

-Kirillov

"Before you embark on a journey of revenge, first dig two graves."

-Confucius


"Longing for spiritual springs,/I dragged myself through desert sands/An angel with three pairs of wings/Arrived to me at cross of lands;/With fingers so light and slim/He touched my eyes as in a dream:/And opened my prophetic eyes/ Like eyes of eagle in surprise./He touched my ears in movement, single,/And they were filled with noise and jingle:/I heard a shuddering of heavens,/And angels' flight on azure heights/And creatures' crawl in long sea nights,/And rustle of vines in distant valleys./And he bent down to my chin,/And he tore off my tongue of sin,/In cheat and idle talks aroused,/And with his hand in bloody specks/He put the sting of wizard snakes/Into my deadly stoned mouth/With his sharp sword he cleaved my breast,/And plucked my quivering heart out,/And coals flamed with God's behest,/Into my gaping breast were ground./Like dead I lay on desert sands,/And listened to the God's commands:/'Arise, O prophet, hark and see,/Be filled with utter My demands,/And, going over Land and Sea,/Burn with your Word the humane hearts.' 

-'The Prophet,' Pushkin

"Independence is for the very few; it is a privilege of the strong. And whoever attempts it even with the best right but without inner constraint proves that he is probably not only strong, but also daring to the point of recklessness. He enters into a labyrinth, he multiplies a thousandfold the daggers which life brings with it in any case, not the least of which is that no one can see how and where he loses his way, becomes lonely, and is torn piecemeal by some minotaur of conscience. Supposing one like that comes to grief, this happens so far from the comprehension of men that they neither feel it nor sympathize. And he cannot go back any longer. Nor can he go back to the pity of men.-"

-"Beyond Good and Evil"

"One man alone is a saint. Two people together will fall in love. Three will restore what we know as civilization. Four people will build a pyramid. Five will learn how to create outsiders. Six will learn the art of war, and how to wage it on one another."

-Stephen King

"Even if we were to fall into great misfortune…Maybe we shall even become evil later on, and won’t even be strong enough to avoid a wicked deed…But in any case no matter how evil we may be, which God forbid…The most cruel and most cynical among us, if that is what we become, still inwardly won’t dare laugh at how kind and good he was at this present moment…Maybe just this memory alone will keep him from great evil…I say this in case we become wicked people. But why should we become wicked, right, gentlemen? First and foremost, we shall be good, then honorable, but then we shall never forget about each other…"
-The Brothers Karamazov

"Lack of originality, everywhere, all over the world, from time immemorial, has always been considered the foremost quality and the recommendation of the active, efficient and practical man."

-Dostoevsky


----------



## PaFfanatic

Being happy doesn't mean everything is perfect. It just means you've decided to see beyond the imperfections.


----------



## SPC

"Life is about making running changes. You can’t stop to fix things. You have to mend the sail while you’re still at sea." 

- John Mayer


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

*Today is the only 'past' you can change. - Reincarnated Rose*


----------



## ReachinOut

Life isn't about finding yourself...it's about creating yourself. - Anonymous


----------



## MissElley

Even if you are on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there - Google.


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## Jessie203

"Ring the bells that still can ring 
Forget your perfect offering 
There is a crack, a crack in everything 
That's how the light gets in."

- Anthem, Leonard Cohen


----------



## reck0n3r

Rather the pain of discipline, than the pain of regret. - Bob Andrews


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

My signature.
|
\/


----------



## xio7child

"Cause this life, is too short, to live it just for you, so when you feel, so powerless, what are you gonna do... so say what you want!" Powerless (Say what you want by Nelly Furtado)


----------



## RetroDoll

Both have to do with hard work:

Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. _Fail better_.

- Samuel _Beckett

I run on the road, long before I dance under the lights.

- Muhammad Ali 
_


----------



## kooshi

" Of all the liars in the world, sometimes the worst are your fears" - rudyard kipling

"God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change things I can, and the wisdom to know the differance"


----------



## Jessie203

You will never know unless you try.. you must take risks for great things to happen


----------



## bootless

The outcome of fear is disappointment and of shyness is frustration.
He, who does not know his own worth is doomed to destruction.
Be flexible without becoming a wimp; Be strong without becoming aggressive.
If you are afraid of something, go through it.
-imam Ali
on the other hand:
He, who knows humanity, prefers solitude.
also imam Ali


----------



## 266x

"You can spend minutes, hours, days, weeks, or even months over-analyzing a situation; trying to put the pieces together, justifying what could've, would've happened... or you can just leave the pieces on the floor and move the **** on."

Tupac Shakur

This one fits perfect with SA! This had to be posted already.


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## mrmarc

_'Tis true my form is something odd,
But blaming me is blaming God;
Could I create myself anew
I would not fail in pleasing you._

-John/Joseph Merrick

On many levels i can relate to this, i think he adapted it from another poem but i cant remember which one lol.


----------



## loveiseverything

Peace.Love.Happiness.  Short, but totally explains everything I want to get out of my life!


----------



## Fluffy

"Live well. It is the greatest revenge." - The Talmud


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It's never to late to be the person you might have been - unknown

It is not what we have, but what we enjoy that constitutes our abundance- epicurus


----------



## GoldenHeart

Happiness depends upon ourselves

~ Aristotle


----------



## Boonaa

Everybody needs comfort,
Some people find it in this; some people find it in that
And some people just don't find it at all.

But this world is full of signs 
From the moon to the stars in the sky
From the bees and the bugs, like a seed in your blood
Like a feen to a drug, makes you need to look up
And questions what's up, why you deal with this stuff?
When your spirits are crushed and you trek through the rough
But like thunder it struck, said "Be" and it was

All the signs that were sent, they finally make sense
You feel the torment, so you need to repent
When your heart is cement, it's hard as a brick
Cause your soul is worth more than the dollars and cents,
All the money in the world couldn't buy you happiness
Cause "verily, it is in the remembrance of Allah, that hearts do find rest"


----------



## Boonaa

Friendship... is not something you learn in school. But if you haven't learned the meaning of friendship, you really haven't learned anything.


----------



## Ballerina

*Too lazy to find sources.*

"You want a reason? How 'bouts because? 
You ain't a has-been if you never was." 
↓
"In the beginning the Universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry and been widely regarded as a bad move."
- Douglas Adams (The Restaurant at the End of the Universe)
↓
"Bobby told Lucy, "The world ain't round...
Drops off sharp at the edge of town
Lucy, you know the world must be flat
'Cause when people leave town, they never come back." " 
↓
"Two roads diverged in a yellow wood, And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference" 
- Robert Frost


----------



## fredbloggs02

"It was that he had willed them to become while they were still yet beasts and beasts while they were yet men. This he could still achieve, for he could feel for and comprehend the structure of a head and pronounce at once the animal, the prototype that brooded, as it were, behind or within the human shape. For where the Hyena now advanced with his steep back and his arms and his shaven jaw, and his white shirt, and hideous laughter, there had once been a man whose tendecy of feature was towards the beast that now possessed so much of him. 
Not only so but they, having their curious interplay between the beast and human within them, gave him continued sardonic pleasure, as a dwarf provides diversion for a king. Though not only that...."-Mervyn Peake: Boy In Darkness

When I think of that story, reminiscences of William Lane Craig's robotic movements stand out to me.


----------



## Alchemist

If you pay attention to the darkness, you'll never find the light.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Don't sweat the small stuff or you'll drown.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Let others complain that the age is wicked; my complaint is that it is paltry; for it lacks passion. Men's thoughts are thin and flimsy . . . The thoughts of their hearts are too paltry to be sinful. This is the reason my soul always turns back to the old testament and to shakespheare. I feel that those who speak there are at least human beings: they hate, they love, they murder their enemies....they sin"- Soren Kierkegaard: Either Or

This is so true! Any dialectical exchange is incomplete without passion and furthermore, impossible! To say reason inhabits the ethereal then summoned before emptiness to me demands a second life to prove. Even if it were possible, noone would resign the truths they themselves arrived at existentially! People argue for infallibility when they would reject the freedom it wrought them should it win the debate! They argue dispassionately with prejudice for other people, or their envisiged second life they imagine their disdainfully conjugal arguements without conviction earned them... Oh the irony, oh the comedy, oh the hypocrisy....."sighs." In essence, everything I write here is an experiment in passion, however implausible, fallible or ludicrously ad hoc. If nothing else it teaches me one thing, there is nothing that matters more than truest expression at the time and there is supreme infallibility in that before or after a challenge when others commit suicide before their challenge proceeds the pen. Of humble humility, if you won't love me who else could? .. Lol.

"What our age lacks is not reflection but passion"-Fear And Trembling


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Hakuna matata


----------



## Manifold

"Don't tase me, bro!"


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Not a quote, but inspirational.




"To live in the hearts we leave behind is to never die"


----------



## fredbloggs02

"First of all come great dreams, then a feeling of laziness, and finally a witty or clever excuse to remain in bed"-Soren Kierkegaard

"But, by leaping into the depths, one learns to help oneself, learns to love others as much as oneself, even though one is accused of arrogance and pride-because one will not accept help-or of selfishness, because one will not cunningly deceive people by helping them, i.e. by helping them to escape their highest destiny." -Soren Kierkegaard

I'm finding Kierkegaard a highly empowering writer in aid of breaking away from a group mentality. I highly reccomend this antidote to social anxiety. However, one should also bear in mind the religious undertones before falling into the trap. He sets his own individualistic effort to leap into an absurdity he calls God but not necessarily what we would. I tend to read those passages as more an autobiigraphical account. As with all existentialists who square with themselves to write they are their own authors and readers and require noone else. This to me is a worthy endeavour to set a mind free of social anxiety which to me represents a man who would naturally express himself in the highest, limiting the pinnacle of expression and contradicting his unique nature above and beyond his charitable demeanor to a crowd. After all sympathy isn't love is it...


----------



## fredbloggs02

"If we might suppose for a moment there was a law which did not forbid people talking, but simply ordered that everything which was spoken about should be treated as though it had happened fifty years ago, the gossips would be done for, they would be in despair. On the other hand, it would not really interfere with any one who could really talk....." 

Hahahahhahaha, Kierkegaard is such a legend, hilarious!

He then goes on to say after equally hilarious bashing. "It really would be a shame and cruelty to all those silly gossiping people who must all the same be allowed to live-and so the law is only posited."

This isn't his most philosohpical commentary but for humour as a wrecking-ball, quite faultless


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Not that it inspires me, but the coach of the championship Houston Rockets said ...

"Never doubt the heart of a champion."

Like that qoute.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"One alone speaks the truth: the shattered Titan, the eye-witness, ageless, regular, secular, in saecula saeculorum. Me. Man is dead, and I am his witness."- Jean-Paul Satre

"To hell with the facts; I leave them to the false witnesses. I leave them the relevant causes and the fundamental reasons. This was how it tasted."- Jean-Paul Satre

"De profundis clamavi"(from the depths I cried)


----------



## Alchemist

He is right, we are better then that!


----------



## Alchemist

_"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did so. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." Mark Twain
_


----------



## LSDCoatedBrain

"It never gets easier, you just get stronger."

"If you think the pain of making a necessary change is too much for you to endure, wait until you one day experience the pain of having not changed, and when there's not enough time in your life left to take back control of where you are, how you are and what you are"


----------



## MrQuiet76

"No matter how you feel, it's what you do that matters."

I've always applied this to SA by realizing that even if I'm nervous to death about something, I can still do it anyway... it's not the anxiety that stops us from doing something, it's our decision to avoid situations that induce anxiety that stops us...


----------



## NeckFace

not a real gem said:


> You can't polish a turd. :lol
> 
> I love that saying!


But you can roll it in glitter.


----------



## kosherpiggy

the lyrics to Keep Ya Head Up


----------



## Elizabeth419

"Love until it hurts." - Mother Theresa


----------



## kosherpiggy

"be the change you want to see in the world." - gandhi


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

"But how can I be anything without self respect?"


"Why must you be anything?"


----------



## anxiousguy

I've had confidence in myself all along. It was just a matter of getting the pieces back in place. 

Looking back, knowing that you gave it your all... win or lose, you finish a champion.
- Dale Earnhardt


----------



## Cest La Vie

*"To be upset over what you don't have is to waste what you do have." 
*

- Ken Keyes.


----------



## SaDa

There are very few things worth being afraid of.


----------



## JenN2791

kosherpiggy said:


> the lyrics to Keep Ya Head Up


Love that song by Tupac

Btw, this thread is amazing. Spent quite some time going through it just last night.


----------



## A32

"The most important changes happen naturally and usually turn out better than if you try to force them."

"When I couldn't find a future and I was afraid. When the future was clear and it hurt to see; I just close my eyes and lose myself to happier days."'


----------



## avoidobot3000

"The best things in life make you sweaty."
-Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## jsgt

"The mind is like a parachute, it only functions when open"


----------



## bicycle

Out beyond ideas of wrongdoing and rightdoing,​there is a field. I'll meet you there.

When the soul lies down in that grass,
the world is too full to talk about.​Ideas, language, even the phrase _each other_
doesn't make any sense.

-- Jelaluddin Rumi (1207-1273)​


----------



## trendyfool

"Thank you sir can I have another. Thank you sir can I have another."


----------



## Mithun

"That which won't kill you, will only make you stronger"


----------



## kosherpiggy

"All our dreams can come true — if we have the courage to pursue them." - Walt Disney


----------



## uhf23

"Frustrating, but I'm changing my frown into a smile
I'm happy 'cuz I'm not a copy of somebody else's weak *** style"

-local rapper Random Black Dude


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

kosherpiggy said:


> the lyrics to Keep Ya Head Up


Great song 

"Life is not about finding yourself, it's about creating yourself"


----------



## Arctor

"The most terrifying fact about the universe is not that it is hostile but that it is indifferent; but if we can come to terms with this indifference and accept the challenges of life within the boundaries of death - however mutable man may be able to make them - our existence as a species can have genuine meaning and fulfillment. *However wast the darkness, we must supply our own light*."
- 
Kubrick

I leave Sisyphus at the foot of the mountain! One always finds one's burden again. But Sisyphus teaches the higher fidelity that negates the gods and raises rocks. He too concludes that all is well. This universe henceforth without a master seems to him neither sterile nor futile. Each atom of that stone, each mineral flake of that night filled mountain, in itself forms a world. *The struggle itself toward the heights is enough to fill a man's heart.* One must imagine Sisyphus happy.
-
Albert Camus


----------



## JenN2791

Not sure who this is by - or if it's even by anyone (found it on someone's FB), but oh well i love this:



> The purpose of life is not only to be happy - but to matter, to be productive, to be useful, to have it make some difference that you have lived at all.


----------



## SpitfireJane

Never let your head hang down. Never give up and sit down and grieve. Find another way. And don’t pray when it rains if you don’t pray when the sun shines. - Leroy Satchel Paige


----------



## Alchemist

I already posted it on other topic, but it is so good I have to share it here too:

...you must show no mercy,
nor have any belief whatsoever
in how others judge you,
for your greatness will silence them all...

MrUltimateWarrior


----------



## reaal

in my sig (not the tyler durden/fight club quote haha)

if you dont know the context, it basically means live life how you want it, not how society is telling you to live it. you control your own happiness, not how society wants you to be happy.


----------



## Alchemist

Today is that tomorrow that you were worried about yesterday. 

I hope I have translated it good from Croatian.


----------



## BlazingLazer

"I'm not in this world to live up to your expectations, and you're not in this world to live up to mine." - Bruce Lee


----------



## candiedsky

mut said:


> Words are but crumbs that fall down from the feast of the mind. << Gibran >>


Good one :yes


----------



## LuvNikkiB

Mine is This too shall pass ( tatooed on my shoulder)... 
I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me


----------



## Selbbin

I'm not religious, but this is a quote, by me, in one of my typed up story things:

"If you ever want to know about God, about his generosity and his cruelty, then all you need to do is fall in love."


.


----------



## JenN2791

“If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with success unexpected in common hours.” ~Henry David Thoreau


----------



## candiedsky

ahhhh i can't think of any right now. funny because I have a whole notebook full of really great quotes I found throughout my internet surfing.


----------



## rhanch

Always carry a flagon of whiskey in case of snakebite and furthermore always carry a small snake. 
W. C. Fields


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## cassandraobrero

Whatever you do will be *insignificant*, but it is very important that you do it--GANDHI

You may shoot me with your words, 
You may cut me with your eyes, 
You may kill me with your hatefulness, 
But still, like air, 
I'll rise.--MAYA ANGELOU

What does not kill me, makes me stronger--FRIEDRICH NIETZSCHE *
*


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## cassandraobrero

Hope springs eternal in the human breast;
Man never Is, but always To be blest:
The soul, uneasy and confin'd from home,
Rests and expatiates in a life to come.

-Alexander Pope


----------



## cassandraobrero

Get busy LIVING or get busy dying...(Shawshank Redemption Movie)


----------



## cassandraobrero

“People are often unreasonable and self-centered. Forgive them anyway. 
If you are kind, people may accuse you of ulterior motives. Be kind anyway. 
If you are honest, people may cheat you. Be honest anyway. 
If you find happiness, people may be jealous. Be happy anyway. 
The good you do today may be forgotten tomorrow. Do good anyway. 
Give the world the best you have and it may never be enough. Give your best anyway. 
For you see, in the end, it is between you and God. It was never between you and them anyway.” 
― Mother Teresa


----------



## Neutrino

It's pretty amazing. Sometimes driving to school I see the most amazing clouds or sunrises, it seems like no one else appreciates the beautiful one of a kind painting in the sky all the time. And I think of how ****ing awesome life really is, no matter the troubles.

-CoreyX


----------



## DavidBlues

This one I kinda came up with myself, but its kind of a ripoff of those Dos Equis most interesting man in the world commercials:

Live life vicariously through yourself.


----------



## czersalad19

Smile At The Rain
-Beth Logan

Actually it's an art picture that I saw on a wall where I worked and I liked it a lot since here in Washington state it tends to rain a lot and a many people say that the weather tends to depress them so when it rain I like to Smile at the rain, and I find a rainy day as great as a sunny summer day.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Winning isn't everything, and losing is nothing.


----------



## hmnut

"Sometimes the biggest risk you can take is not taking a risk" ~ Not sure who orginally said it but I heard it on Party Of Five


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

"I never saved anything for the swim back."

- Vincent: "Gattaca".


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Peace through superior fire power


----------



## toughrocky

Just had a good talk with God .
Told me if we want something - work for it and he'll meet us halfway .


----------



## Dreamscape

"The test of a first-rate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposed ideas in mind at the same time and still retain the ability to function. One should, for example, be able to see that things are hopeless and yet be determined to make them otherwise." 
- F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## fredbloggs02

The motions of a heart like thine must ever veer; only moderate this character which has already so harmed you. If others suffer less from the things of life, that is no cause for astonishment; a great soul must contain more grief than a little one." -Chateaubriand


----------



## nairam

If you want to experience change then do something different.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## Noca

The only point at which you fail is the point at which you give up.

You miss 100% of the shots you never take.

You don't drown by falling in the water, you drown by staying there.


----------



## Noca

BeepBeepSwerve said:


> "I never saved anything for the swim back."
> 
> - Vincent: "Gattaca".


LOVE that one!


----------



## Neptunus

"First say to yourself what you would be; and then do what you have to do." -Epictetus


----------



## hoddesdon

"One should be able to state a (true) opinion without being (viciously) attacked by those insecure about themselves."

hoddesdon

14 November 2011


----------



## Cornerstone

"Real freedom does not consist in choosing between black or white. Real freedom means to be able to abjure such prescribed choices" - TW Adorno


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

"Many people die with their music still in them. Too often it's because their always getting ready to live. Before they know it time runs out." - Oliver Wendell Holmes

"To be nobody but yourself, in a world which is doing its best, night and day, to make you everybody else - means to fight the hardest battle; which any human being can fight; and never stop fighting." - E.E.Cummings

"I know nothing except the fact of my ignorance." ~ Socrates
 
"It is our choices, Harry, that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities." - Albus Dumbledore (J.K.Rowling)

"It does not do to dwell on dreams and forget to live." - Albus Dumbledore (J.K.Rowling)








​


----------



## Aeroflot

RUMI:

"Start a huge, foolish project, like Noah... it makes absolutely no difference what people think of you."

"Not only the thirsty seek the water, the water as well seeks the thirsty."

"If you love something, let it go. If it comes back, then it's yours. If not, then it never was."

"I know you're tired, but come, this is the way."

"Let us meet each other with smiles, for the smile is the beginning of love."

"Silence is the language of God, all else is poor translation."

TAUB: "I still love my wife like the day we married."
CHASSIDIC JEW: "But you should love her _more_."

RHCP: "The love I made is the shape of my space."

BEATLES: "The love you take is equal to the love you make."

ANONYMOUS: "Your goal should be a guide, not an end-all solution."

NIETZSCHE: "You must have chaos within you to give birth to a dancing star."


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## khmerkid904

"Never use words that will defeat you!" SGT Sommers USMC
"Your mind will take your body a lot farther than you ever imagined it could go..." ??


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

*Re*


----------



## TenYears

"Nothing is more expensive than regret"

"You can't be old & wise, if you were never young & crazy"

"Your only real competition is in your mirror"

"If she cheated with you, she will cheat on you"


----------



## Mr. SandMan

"Na I didn't train for this fight. I only trained probably two weeks, three weeks for this fight. I had to bury my best friend and I dedicated this fight. I wasn't going to fight. I dedicated this fight to him. I was gonna rip his heart out. I'm the best ever. I'm the most brutal and most vicious and most ruthless champion there's ever been. There's no one can stop me. Lennox is a conquerer? No. I'm Alexander, he's no Alexander. I'm the best ever. There's never been anybody as ruthless. I'm Sonny Liston. I'm Jack Dempsey. There's no one like me. I'm from their cloth. There's no one that can match me. My style is impetuous. My defense is impregnable and I'm just ferocious. I want your heart. I want to eat his children. Praise be to Allah."

--Mike Tyson


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

" Why are you trying so hard to fit in, when you were born to stand out?"

"To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you someone else is the greatest accomplishment" 

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind"

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened"


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*"Courage doesnt always roar. Sometimes courage is the quiet voice*
*at the end of the day saying "I will try again tommorow" *
*By Mary R.*


----------



## SaikoSakura382

​​​I am the master of my fate; I am the captain of my soul

Pain is inevitable, suffering is optional

When it rains look for rainbows, when it's dark look for stars


----------



## Hyperborea

"You decide who you are, who you want to be, and you hold on to that. Ride it out." -Debra Morgan

"No need to dwell." -Arthur Mitchell


----------



## neweraguitarist18

Never say never, because limits like fears are often just an illusion. -michael jordan


----------



## leave me alone

http://gizmodo.com/5864320/this-is-steve-jobs-greatest-life-revelation


----------



## kanra

"Because the world isn't as bad as you think."
-Celty Sturluson


----------



## Und3rground

Happiness is not being afraid


----------



## Revenwyn

"Not all those who wander are lost."


----------



## PainisLove

From the UFC tito ortiz the former moniker he used to use was Bad Boy. Now hes changed it and said he doesnt need to talk smack to sell fights anymore. Heres a qoute from him that inspired me when he was on the jim rome show

I had to tune everyone out. Be Positive think positive thoughts and my day got through so much better.... It was draining mentally hearing all the negative things that weren't true and responding to it... 

theme of the qoute. BE POSITIVE its amazing what it could do 4 U!


----------



## tanya elizabeth

"It's practically impossible to look at a penguin and feel angry."


----------



## Famous

*Capitalism Is A Lie Perpetrated By Those Who Seek To Perpetuate The Status Quo*


----------



## Luka92

Whenever I feel like an outsider (which happens very often), I think of this quote by Jonathan Swift: When a true genius appears in this world, you may know him by this sign, that the dunces are all in confederacy against him.


----------



## NobodysPerfect

SaikoSakura382 said:


> ​I am the master of my fate; I am the captain of my soul
> 
> *Pain is inevitable, suffering is optional*
> 
> When it rains look for rainbows, when it's dark look for stars


Oh I like these quotes, especially the middle one


----------



## Help please

Everything happens for a reason


----------



## Rubi

tanya elizabeth said:


> "It's practically impossible to look at a penguin and feel angry."


hahaha love it:clap

"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans." ― John Lennon
So let's live our life today! And look at a penguin with a smile :boogie


----------



## RIVENS

my signature inspires me .


----------



## gilt

"Maybe Christmas", he thought, "doesn't come from a store."
"Maybe Christmas... perhaps... means a little bit more!"


----------



## ferrellwolf

"I have failed over, and over, and over again in my life...and that is why I succeed" -Michael Jordan


----------



## NoIce

"Balls to it"


----------



## Opacus

"Believe that life is worth living and that belief will help create the fact"


----------



## crookedsmile

*"When you're older, you won't regret the things you did, but the things you didn't do."* - Unknown (That was my high school yearbook quote underneath my senior photo 

*"Forget regret or life is yours to miss."*- _Another Day_ by RENT (The Broadway Musical)


----------



## Im a zombie

"The past is good, we can learn from it but it is not for living in."

Forgot the name but it came from an ex SAS soldier dealing with PTSD. I think it is an awesome quote but a true shame I never seem to be able to apply it to myself.


----------



## Im a zombie

Whoops just remembered another that I like but can't remember the authors name...

"A man may fail many times but he is not a failure until he begins to blame someone else."


----------



## humourless

There's always hope for old, fat Australian guys who talk to themselves and get easily addicted to anything including SAS.


----------



## caflme




----------



## fayezrhapsody

"He who has never hoped can never despair."

"If you can't love yourself, how the hell you gonna love somebody else?"


----------



## Lasair

"You control your own happiness"
....I think it was on House M.D.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Harden the **** up!


----------



## bsd3355

"I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully." -Presidential candidate George W. Bush, Saginaw, Mich., Sept. 29, 2000


----------



## dave76

"There's one thing I've learned in all my years, sometimes you gotta say what the f***, make your move" - Tom Cruise in Risky Business


----------



## Define Me

This is what motivates me to do my best.



> *I'd rather be a failure at something I enjoy than a success at something I hate. -George Burns
> 
> I've missed more than 9,000 shots in my career. I've lost almost 300 games. 26 times, I've been trusted to take the game winning shot and missed. I've failed over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed. -Michael Jordan
> ...
> The finish line is just the beginning of a whole new race. -Unknown
> 
> The secret of getting ahead is getting started. -Mark Twain
> 
> It's not who you are that holds you back, it's who you think you're not. -Anonymous
> 
> Luck is a matter of preparation meeting opportunity. -Oprah Winfrey*


----------



## Bots

Be contented( count ur blessings) - u will be happy!
Have faith - ur soul will be liberated!
Mediatate on ur task - u will gain knowledge !
Practice praying - u will progress!
dissolve ur ego - u will grow in stature!
Master an art - u will have everlasting fame!
De-addict urself - u will find peace of mind!
Be helpful - u will get company !
Practice giving - u will receive back many fold!
be a hard worker- u will get sound sleep!


----------



## Lasair

Great people will make you feel great


----------



## azure5

"What you're thinking is what you're becoming." -Muhammad Ali.


----------



## M Gunner

Sometimes, you just gotta say yes.


----------



## Rilian

'Happiness is not something ready made. It comes from your own actions.' DALAI LAMA


----------



## Lupita

Even shadows have shadows..
and my secrets are eating me eagerly feeding
I scream in my dreams away but they keep on defeating me
Even Shadows have Shadows..
Welcome to the dusty subconscious of an actor
Who murdered his childhood to stop the audience's laughter
Even Shadows have Shadows..
How am I to break free from my fears
When I don't like what I see and I can't feel what I hear
Even Shadows have Shadows..
So don't judge my book by it's cover
Cause my story's just ****ed up as any other
-Eyedea(RIP)


----------



## odd_one_out

Only weird ones inspire me, like this ;D

"Why don't you just bike it you old cow!"

From series one of _Only Fools and Horses_.


----------



## simpleindian

We are still masters of our fate.
We are still captains of our souls.*
*


----------



## BlazingLazer

"No matter how bad life gets, there is always beer."


----------



## Neutrino

I'd quote this entire video, but that would be too long. So I'll just post it.


----------



## Cyber Lume

I'd like to quote a poem that inspires me, if that's all right.  It's not so eloquent, I think; but ever since I was little, it always struck a chord with me.

_Your world is as big as you make it
I know, for I used to abide
In the narrowest nest in a corner, 
My wings pressing close to my side

But I sighted the distant horizon
Where the sky line encircled the sea
And I throbbed with a burning desire
To travel this immensity

I battered the cordons around me
And I cradled my wings on the breeze
Then soared to the uttermost reaches
With rapture, with power, with ease!

~Georgia Douglas Johnson

_


----------



## fayezrhapsody

. 

 .

"I restore myself when Im alone"​


----------



## Bennyamd

What is Said in my signature Basically


----------



## CeladonCity

“The scientist does not study nature because it is useful; he studies it because he delights in it, and he delights in it because it is beautiful. If nature were not beautiful, it would not be worth knowing, and if nature were not worth knowing, life would not be worth living.” —Jules Henri Poincare


----------



## fayezrhapsody

"Do not fear death.
Death is always at your side.
When you show fear it springs at you faster than light.
But when you don't show fear. 
Death simply looks over your head gently."


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Intellect is a magnitude of intensity, not a magnitude of extension; which is why in this respect one man can confidently take on ten thousand and a thousand fools do not make one wise man"-Schopenhauer"
 
Creon: No, for I do not find you sane.
Oedipus: Sane, at least in my own interest.
Creon: You should be so in mine also.
Oedipus: Nay, you are false.
Creon: But if you understand nothing?
Oedipus: Yet I must rule.
Creon: Not if you rule ill.
Oedipus: Hear him, O Thebes!"-Sophocles

"There is no darkness bears a cloak so black as could conceal your suffering. Why wave your hand to warn me of the taint of blood? For fear your words pollute me? I am not afraid to share your deep affliction with you, as I shared your victory. This bond was made between us when you brought me back from darkness to the world of the light. I hate a friend whose gratitude grows dim with age; one who'll enjoy his friend's prosperity, but not sail with him in rough weather. Come, unwrap your head; stand up; look at me, Heracles. A noble heart endures the stroke of Gods or fate, and does not flinch"-Theseus


----------



## noyadefleur

"We should all start to live before we get too old. Fear is stupid. So are regrets."
~Marilyn Monroe

Indecently, I've decided upon this as my graduation quote for my school year book.


----------



## CleverCabbage

_"Remember, today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday._"
Dale Carnegie

_"Courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the judgment that something else is more important than fear._"
Ambrose Redmoon


----------



## tbyrfan

"So what signifies wishing and hoping for better Times. We may make these Times better, if we bestir ourselves. Industry need not wish, as Poor Richard says, and he that lives upon Hope will die fasting. There are no Gains without Pains..." - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Lasair

It is there in my sig - but I guess - Just live for now


----------



## saara

_If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them._
-Henry David Thoreau

(I have this pasted on my mirror right now.


----------



## MsDaisy

You can pick your friends, you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friends nose.


----------



## artynerd

Live your life while you live. Life is too short to worry about things that really don't matter in the end.


----------



## caflme

Posted in my Office as a Reminder:

If One Is Truly to Succeed in Leading a Person to a Specific Place, One Must First and Foremost Take Care to Find Him Where He is and Begin There.

This is the secret in the entire art of helping. 

Anyone who cannot do this is himself under a delusion if he thinks he is able to help someone else. In order truly to help someone else, I must understand more than he–but certainly first and foremost understand what he understands.

If I do not do that, then my greater understanding does not help him at all. If I nevertheless want to assert my greater understanding, then it is because I am vain or proud, then basically instead of benefiting him I really want to be admired by him.

But all true helping begins with a humbling.

The helper must first humble himself under the person he wants to help and thereby understand that to help is not to dominate but to serve, that to help is a not to be the most dominating but the most patient, that to help is a willingness for the time being to put up with being in the wrong and not understanding what the other understands.

--Kierkegaard


----------



## cafune

uncategorizedme said:


> "We should all start to live before we get too old. Fear is stupid. So are regrets."
> ~Marilyn Monroe
> 
> Indecently, I've decided upon this as my graduation quote for my school year book.


I quite like that! And I did the same. I have an unhealthy love for thoughtful/witty quotes that provide inspiration/guidance. There's no way I couldn't use a quote for my grad message.

------------------------------------------------
More than one quote... couldn't choose.

"Stop being a prisoner of your past. Become the architect of your future." 
- Robin Sharma

"To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe."
- Anatole France

"It is better to believe than to disbelieve; in doing so, you bring everything to the realm of possibility."
- Albert Einstein

"For a long time it had seemed to me that life was about to begin - real life. But there was always some obstacle in the way, something to be gotten through first, some unfinished business, time still to be served, a debt to be paid. Then life would begin. At last it dawned on me that these obstacles were my life."
- Alfred D'Souza

"The world is but a canvas to our imaginations."
- Henry David Thoreau

"The mystery of life is not a problem to be solved but a reality to be experienced."
- Gerardus van der Leeuw

"Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most importantly, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary."
- Steve Jobs


----------



## Mr. SandMan

After every dark night is a brighter day.

Tupac


----------



## tashalroche

Live each.day so that even the undertaker is sorry to see u go. Mark twain


----------



## yager75

"Life might be tragic; catastrophe might be looming, but if we turn our little daily disappointments into funny bits-with setups and punchlines-we can beat back the blues and die laughing."


----------



## brandini734

"All you need is love."
-John Lennon


----------



## chicken

"The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched. They must be felt with the heart."
By Helen Keller

"To forgive is to set a prisoner free and discover that the prisoner was you."
By Lewis Smedes


----------



## Rossificus

Does quoting lyrics count?
"I want something good to die for, to make it beautiful to live, I want a new mistake, lose is more than hesitate, do you believe it in your head?"
- QOTSA :heart


----------



## dmpj

Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around. You tell them things that you’ve never shared with another soul and they absorb everything you say and actually want to hear more. You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never come true, goals that were never achieved and the many disappointments life has thrown at you. When something wonderful happens, you can’t wait to tell them about it, knowing they will share in your excitement. They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are hurting or laugh with you when you make a fool of yourself. Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like you are not good enough, but rather they build you up and show you the things about yourself that make you special and even beautiful. There is never any pressure, jealousy or competition but only a quiet calmness when they are around. You can be yourself and not worry about what they will think of you because they love you for who you are. The things that seem insignificant to most people such as a note, song or walk become invaluable treasures kept safe in your heart to cherish forever. Memories of your childhood come back and are so clear and vivid it’s like being young again. Colours seem brighter and more brilliant. Laughter seems part of daily life where before it was infrequent or didn’t exist at all. A phone call or two during the day helps to get you through a long day’s work and always brings a smile to your face. In their presence, there’s no need for continuous conversation, but you find you’re quite content in just having them nearby. Things that never interested you before become fascinating because you know they are important to this person who is so special to you. You think of this person on every occasion and in everything you do. Simple things bring them to mind like a pale blue sky, gentle wind or even a storm cloud on the horizon. You open your heart knowing that there’s a chance it may be broken one day and in opening your heart, you experience a love and joy that you never dreamed possible. You find that being vulnerable is the only way to allow your heart to feel true pleasure that’s so real it scares you. You find strength in knowing you have a true friend and possibly a soul mate who will remain loyal to the end. Life seems completely different, exciting and worthwhile. Your only hope and security is in knowing that they are a part of your life.” 


Thats bob marley for ya people!


----------



## The Professor

Don't give up. Don't ever give up.
-Jimmy V


----------



## MyCogitate

No pains, No gains


----------



## squidd

"Bad things happen. Sometimes you do them, sometimes they're done to you. Claiming they never took place dosen't solve anything, and won't make them go away. No matter how deeply you hide something in the trash, it's still down there, and it's a part of you. Once you've read a letter that breaks your heart, burning it doesn't help. So you make a truce. You stop turning the knife in the night, and try to stop letting it ruin your day. Waiting for perfection is merely a way of turning your back on reality, placing a higher value on what's inside your head than what is evident around you. Though where we live may be based in shadows, it is our home: and the battered furniture and hand prints near the light switches are what make it so."
-Micheal Marshall Smith from "one of us"


----------



## forgetaboudit

It is not what is thrown at you in life, but it is how you react to it.


----------



## brothersport

"I am the master of my fate.
I am the captain of my soul."


----------



## brothersport

Rossificus said:


> Does quoting lyrics count?
> "I want something good to die for, to make it beautiful to live, I want a new mistake, lose is more than hesitate, do you believe it in your head?"
> - QOTSA :heart


 Go With the Flow, also one of my fav qoutes


----------



## fallen18

Good better best. never let it rest until your good is your better and your better is your best.


----------



## wheatonkid

"only god can judge me" even though i dont live by it


----------



## bandofoutsider

"A man is rich in proportion to the number of things he can afford to let alone"

"All endeavor calls for the ability to tramp the last mile, shape the last plan, endure the last hours toil. The fight to the finish spirit is the one... characteristic we must posses if we are to face the future as finishers"

- Henry David Thoreau


----------



## InMyDreams55

brothersport said:


> "I am the master of my fate.
> I am the captain of my soul."


**cking. Love. This.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

“As you see, within our bodies each of us has the elements needed to produce
phosphorous. And let me tell you something I’ve never told a soul. My grandmother had a very interesting theory; she said each of us is born with a box of matches inside of us but we can’t strike them all by ourselves; just as in the experiment, we need oxygen and a candle to help. In this case, the oxygen, for example, would come from the breath of the person you love; the candle could be any kind of food, music, caress, word or sound that engenders the explosion that lights one of the matches.
For a moment we are dazzled by an intense emotion. A pleasant warmth grows within us, fading slowly as time goes by, until a new explosion comes along to revive it. Each person has to discover what will set off those explosions in order to live, since the combustion that occurs when one of them is ignited is what nourishes the soul. That fire, in short, is its food. If one doesn’t find out in time what will set off these explosions, the box of matches dampens, and not a single match will ever be lit. If that happens, the soul flees from the body and goes to wander among the deepest shades, trying in vain to find food to nourish itself, unaware that only the body it left behind, cold and defenseless, is capable of providing that food.”


----------



## JenN2791

"The grass is always greener where you water it." –Unknown

"You are your choices." -Seneca

"Do not look for approval except for the consciousness of doing your best." -Andrew Carnegie


----------



## forgetaboudit

'What I have gone threw would of broken the average man'


----------



## there.is.no.they

dmpj said:


> Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around. You tell them things that you've never shared with another soul and they absorb everything you say and actually want to hear more. You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never come true, goals that were never achieved and the many disappointments life has thrown at you. When something wonderful happens, you can't wait to tell them about it, knowing they will share in your excitement. They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are hurting or laugh with you when you make a fool of yourself. Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like you are not good enough, but rather they build you up and show you the things about yourself that make you special and even beautiful. There is never any pressure, jealousy or competition but only a quiet calmness when they are around. You can be yourself and not worry about what they will think of you because they love you for who you are. The things that seem insignificant to most people such as a note, song or walk become invaluable treasures kept safe in your heart to cherish forever. Memories of your childhood come back and are so clear and vivid it's like being young again. Colours seem brighter and more brilliant. Laughter seems part of daily life where before it was infrequent or didn't exist at all. A phone call or two during the day helps to get you through a long day's work and always brings a smile to your face. In their presence, there's no need for continuous conversation, but you find you're quite content in just having them nearby. Things that never interested you before become fascinating because you know they are important to this person who is so special to you. You think of this person on every occasion and in everything you do. Simple things bring them to mind like a pale blue sky, gentle wind or even a storm cloud on the horizon. You open your heart knowing that there's a chance it may be broken one day and in opening your heart, you experience a love and joy that you never dreamed possible. You find that being vulnerable is the only way to allow your heart to feel true pleasure that's so real it scares you. You find strength in knowing you have a true friend and possibly a soul mate who will remain loyal to the end. Life seems completely different, exciting and worthwhile. Your only hope and security is in knowing that they are a part of your life."
> 
> Thats bob marley for ya people!


that's beautiful dmpj!

As for my quotes:

"The first step toward change is acceptance. Once you accept yourself, you open the door to change. That's all you have to do. Change is not something you do, it's something you allow." - Will Garcia

"Every morning in Africa, a gazelle wakes up. It knows it must outrun the fastest lion or it will be killed. Every morning in Africa, a lion wakes up. It knows it must run faster than the slowest gazelle, or it will starve. It doesn't matter whether you're a lion or a gazelle--when the sun comes up, you'd better be running." - Roger Bannister

"If you're going through hell, keep going." - W. Churchill

"Life is kind of a challenge. Want to do it with me? "


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

*"What a scam! How long will you play that game before seeing that there's no cheese at the end of that tunnel?"*


----------



## VaeVictis

Every man has his secret sorrows which the world knows not; and often times we call a man cold when he is only sad.

~Henry Wadsworth Longfellow



​


----------



## It Happens

"Before you diagnose yourself with depression or low self-esteem, make sure you are not, in fact, just surrounded by a**holes."

It's not really _inspiring_, but I like it.

Also, "Sh*t happens"

Which is where I got my name.. Just a little cleaner.


----------



## Lasair

The new one in my sig


----------



## saltyleaf

"You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone. Close the door on the past. You don’t try to forget the mistakes, but you don’t dwell on it. You don’t let it have any of your energy, or any of your time, or any of your space." JR CASH <3

"If you want to do something big in your life, you must remember that shyness is only the mind, If you think shy, you act shy. If you think confident you act confident. Therefore never let shyness conquer your mind." Arfa Karim Randhawaertiary :yes


----------



## metamorphosis

"The world breaks everyone and afterward many are stronger at the broken places." 
- Ernest Hemingway


----------



## motherof3

"If you spend your whole life looking back, you'll never be able to appreciate what's right in front of you"

-Me


----------



## metamorphosis

Build today, then strong and sure, With a firm and ample base; And ascending and secure. Shall tomorrow find its place. 
-Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

Work like you don't need the money, love like you've never been hurt and dance like no one is watching.
- Randall G Leighton

Never allow someone to be your priority while you're just their option
- Unknown

Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why it's called the present.
- Unknown

Life's Highs...

1. Laughing hysterically
2. Dancing your heart out
3. Star gazing
4. Shopping
5. Going to the beach
6. Listening to the rain
7. Ice-cream on a hot day
8. Feeling wanted
9. Getting that warm, fuzzy feeling when you think about the one you love
10. ReceIving text messages
11. Personal jokes
12. ComplIments
13. Late night phone calls
14. Christmas
15. Hugs
16. Kisses
17. Knowing someone misses you
18. Knowing someone is thinking of you
19. Good dreams
20. Skipping school for a day
21. Lying on the grass starring into the sky
22. Going up to the snow
23. Jumping into a warm bed on a cold night
24. Seeing your guys/girls name on your mobile when it rings
25. Your first kiss 
26. Talking for hours about absolutely nothing
27. Looking back on the laughs
28. Receiving presents
29. Giving presents
30. Birthdays
31. Air conditioning when it's hot
32. Being full of energy
33. Seeing your boyfriend/girlfriend
34. Watching someone do something stupid, and them thinking no one saw
35. Nice smelling perfume/cologne/deodorant
36. Good hair days
37. Turning on the radio to hear that your favourite song is being played
38. Running into an old friend
39. Strolling along the pier at night
40. Finding $5 on the ground
41. Being home alone
42. Reading a good magazine
43. Sun baking
44. Sleeping in
45. Watching the sun come up
46. Seeing a shooting star
47. Waking up to find the person you love in your arms
48. Weekends
49. Holidays
50. Jumping on a trampoline
51. Sitting infront on the fire on a cold evening
52. Smell of freshly baked chocolate chip cookies
53. Singing into your hairbrush in your room
54. Bubble baths
55. Turning up your sterio as loud as it will go
56. Being so happy it makes you cry
57. Summer
58. Finally completing somthing you started a long time ago
58. Achieving a long time goal
59. Warm nights
60. Falling in love...
- Christina

It`s funny how hello always ends with a goodbye,
it`s funny how good memories can start to make you cry.
It`s funny how forever never really seems to last,
it`s funny how much you`d lose if you forgot about your past.
It`s funny how friends can just leave you when you`re down,
it`s funny how when you need someone they`re never around.
It`s funny how people change and think they`re so much better,
it`s funny how many lies can be packed in one "love letter".
It`s funny how people forgive even though they can't forget,
it`s funny how one night can contain so much regret.
It`s funny how ironic life turns out to be
but the funniest part of all, none of that`s funny to me.
- from a friend..my last quote im putting on here so i thought id sum up my life

Sorry to get carried away but I love quotes!


----------



## SeekerFinder

“The nitrogen in our DNA, the calcium in our teeth, the iron in our blood, the carbon in our apple pies were made in the interiors of collapsing stars. We are made of starstuff.” 
― Carl Sagan, Cosmos


----------



## Stilla

"The red washing
Down the bathtub
Can't change the color of the sea
At all."

I interpret it as suicide isn't the answer, there are always gonna be beautiful things in life.


----------



## RmZ

"I maybe lying in the gutter.. But I'm staring at the stars."

"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take."


----------



## Eski

"The truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just got to find the ones worth suffering for."


----------



## fredbloggs02

Kaliayev: "In those quiet places where my heart once longed for you..."
Dora: [Smiling]..."I breathed eternal summer".


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

"The problem is not that there are problems. The problem is expecting otherwise and thinking that having problems is a problem." -Theodore Isaac Rubin​


----------



## GameGuy

These are some quotes that have a big impact on me.


"Men freely believe that which they desire." -Julius Caesar.

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." -Eleanor Roosevelt.

"The only source of knowledge, is experience" -Albert Einstien.

"In order to succeed, your desire for success should be greater than your fear of failure." -Bill Cosby.

"Obstacles are seen only when you stop looking at your goals." -Unknown


----------



## LoneWolf111

you cant change the world or beleifs of those around you, but you can change yourself.-me, im pretty sure
there can be no light, without the dark.-slughorn, i beleive
it is not the amount of light or dark that determines us a good person...but the part we choose to act on.-sirius black, im certain


----------



## Skyliner

Never half *** two things, whole *** one thing.


----------



## Lila11

*they must find it difficult .... those who have taken authority as the truth, rather than truth as the authority" - Gerald Massey....*


​


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

"Don't be fooled by your emptiness, there's so much more room for happiness."


----------



## theguru416

Mine was just said, but im gonna repeat anyhow
"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take"
-Wayne Gretzky


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Lasair

Smile


----------



## bakariu

"Sometimes falling off of a mountain that we desperately seek to climb is important to happily live in the ocean we are destined to live in."

Weird quote I remember coming across when I was in ninth grade at first I was like this is a stupid quote why settle for Ocean when you can reclimb the mountain. Then I realized that mountain in essence can be all the crap we desperately want and really don't need and the ocean can be the reality we must face. So sometimes we must fall out of the world of fantasy to succeed in reality. Or atleast that's what my bored mind came up with


----------



## VaeVictis

If you are different than others you are labeled either as “Devil” or “God” 
~ Eckhart Tolle


----------



## up123

JayDontCareEh said:


> _What other people think of me is none of my business_ -Ellen DeGeneres


True...I wish I can do it..


----------



## Hyperborea

"Never let someone’s opinion become your reality. Never sacrifice who you are because someone else has a problem with it. Love who you are inside and out. No one else has the power to make you feel small unless you give them that power. You are the only one who can create your happiness.

The choice is yours. Choose happiness."


----------



## Purplesnail

"Tension is who you think you should be. Relaxation is who you are." (Chinese proverb)

"We must be willing to let go of the life we have planned, so as to have the life that is waiting for us." (E.M. Forster)


----------



## toridg

Life is like a mirror smile and it will smile back


----------



## toridg

Love it


----------



## hammerfast

Imagination is more important than knowledge - Hellen Keller


----------



## tfsdeth

*"Sometimes we need to stop analyzing the past, stop planning the future, stop figuring out precisely how we feel, stop deciding exactly what we want, and just see what happens." - Samantha, sex and the city
*


----------



## hammerfast

"Spontaneity , works only for women" - anonymous


----------



## 67budp

" once you have identified with some form of negativity, you do not want to let go, and on a deeply unconscious level, you do not want positive change. It would threaten your identity as a depressed, angry, or hard-done-by person. You will then ignore, deny, or sabotage the positive in your life. This is a common phenomenon. It is also insane."


----------



## hammerfast

True , sometimes positivity feels simply gay , and the positive people are just that , gay - Leon S Kennedy


----------



## hammerfast

"Not only spontaneity works only for women these days , but also there are often specific words associated with these women" - Condoleeza Rice


----------



## Dissonance

" You hate yourself, don’t you? That’s why you hurt others. Deep down you know that you suffer more when you cause someone else pain, than if you just let yourself get hurt. But that was your decision, so that makes it a valid choice. That was what you wanted, so that makes it worthwhile. Stop lying to yourself, and realize that you do have options. Then accept the choices you’ve made."

From experience people really like this quote.


----------



## Aki ne

you don't need to be anything expat exactly who you are.


----------



## Aki ne

Purplesnail said:


> "Tension is who you think you should be. Relaxation is who you are." (Chinese proverb)
> 
> "We must be willing to let go of the life we have planned, so as to have the life that is waiting for us." (E.M. Forster)


good ones


----------



## A Void Ant

VaeVictis said:


> Every man has his secret sorrows which the world knows not; and often times we call a man cold when he is only sad.
> 
> ~Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
> 
> ​


_Great _quote. 

Another Longfellow quote:

"If we could read the secret history of our enemies 
we should find in each man's life sorrow and suffering enough to disarm all hostility. "


----------



## ahoyhoyable

Alone but not lonely.

(Variation of LOTR quote. Can't re-call whether I made it up myself or I read it somewhere.)


----------



## Sanctus

One can only match move by move the machinations of fate and thus defy the tyrannous stars


----------



## bigdan23

The question should not be what do others think of you but what do you think of others? ( that's my quote - which i'm pretty impressed with if i say so myself lol )


----------



## fayezrhapsody

"The prisoner who had lost faith in the future—his future—was doomed"

it gives tons of value to opportunity in my perspective, like if you dont take a shot you're already ****ed.


----------



## Venompoo

You can't take money to the grave.


----------



## snowyowl

"Be a best friend, tell the truth and overuse 'I love you', go to work, do your best, don't outsmart your common sense, never let your praying knees get lazy and love like crazy!"

I've loved this quote ever since I heard the song.  

(BTW - it's Love Like Crazy by Lee Brice)


----------



## akuma009

*Do Not Go Gentle/Invictus*

When I feel desolate 8 out of ten times I read my 2 fav. poems:
Invictus (by William Ernest Henley)
"Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night"(by Dylan Thomas.)

I actually found and downloaded Mr. Thomas reading 'Do not go gentle"
His own poem, to a crowd from like 1953. His words, mixed w/his
fantastic narrative voice still sends shivers up my spine and fills me full
of hope and refusal of surrender almost every time.


----------



## akuma009

*"We now know a thousand ways not to build a light bulb"*








Thomas Alva Edison (Most famous American  [URL="http://thinkexist.com/occupation/famous_inventors/"]Inventor).
Always reminds me that you may have to try a thousand times[/URL]
to achieve your goal but keep trying and you could get there.
If it worked for Edison, One of the greatest minds Ever than
it works for me!


----------



## Sadr00008

It's time to let go, It will be Ok.


----------



## Voyager

I'm not sure if this has been posted before in this thread, but this is a quote by Einstein: 

"Strange is our situation here on Earth. Each of us comes for a short visit, not knowing why, yet sometimes seeming to divine a purpose. From the standpoint of daily life, however, there is one thing we do know: that man is here for the sake for other men - above all for those upon whose smiles and well-being our own happiness depends."

Not saying it's all true, but people depend on each other.


----------



## Arctor

Every moment of one's existence one is growing into more or retreating into less. One is always living a little more or dying a little bit.


----------



## Secluded Island

"You must find the place inside yourself where nothing is impossible." &#8230;

"Silence is the great teacher and to learn its lessons you must pay attention to it. 
There is no substitute for the creative inspiration, knowledge, and stability that
come from knowing how to contact your core of inner silence."&#8230;.

"In the midst of movement and chaos, keep stillness inside of you."&#8230; Deepak Chopra


----------



## Bret5089

"To avoid critism say nothing, do nothing.... Be nothing"

"yesterday's history, tomorrows a mystery and today's a gift"

"if I don't believe in myself who will?"


----------



## Bret5089

"Those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

*You are not in this world to live up to other people's expectations*, nor should you feel the world must live up to yours - F Perl.


----------



## JustThisGuy

_"Like a bat out of Hell straight into darkness, knowing what I've known all along--that it's God who creates all our problems, but it's The Devil who makes us care."_ - Johnny Blaze, Ghost Rider

My atheistic POV: God is causality, our nature and want to be good caught inside of said causality, and The Devil is our fears, making us care through our pride.


----------



## yager75

We all know people who are negative all the time, so why is it so difficult to be positive all the time?


----------



## MsDaisy

You laugh because I'm different, I laugh because you're all the same.


----------



## MsDaisy

Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## zukenca

Viktor E. Frankl

_A human being is a deciding being._

_Between stimulus and response there is a space. In that space is our power to choose our response. In our response lies our growth and our freedom._

_ Each man is questioned by life; and he can only answer to life by answering for his own life; to life he can only respond by being responsible._

_Everyone has his own specific vocation or mission in life; everyone must carry out a concrete assignment that demands fulfillment. Therein he cannot be replaced, nor can his life be repeated, thus, everyone's task is unique as his specific opportunity to implement it._

_ Everything can be taken from a man or a woman but one thing: the last of human freedoms to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one's own way._

_I recommend that the Statue of Liberty be supplemented by a Statue of Responsibility on the west coast._

_ Live as if you were living a second time, and as though you had acted wrongly the first time._

_The last of human freedoms - the ability to chose one's attitude in a given set of circumstances._

_ When we are no longer able to change a situation - we are challenged to change ourselves. _


----------



## Identity

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind." -Dr. Seuss


----------



## ohgodits2014

"[I have no real power?] Wrong! I have the power of positive thinking!"


----------



## Yasser1337

Check my sig.


----------



## Radiata

"_It is never too late to be what you might have been_."
-- George Eliott


----------



## SmartCar

caflme said:


> I'll start.... with 2
> 
> * Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved. *
> 
> *Helen Keller
> *
> 
> *I do not want the peace which passeth understanding, I want the understanding which bringeth peace.*
> 
> *Helen Keller*
> 
> I take this to mean ... for me... that I can't give in to this urge, like I have been, to stay home and avoid all the hard and uncomfortable stuff out there... I have to make myself uncomfortable, make myself sick to my stomach, risk embarrassment and failure and push through the suckiest stuff - like I used to - and make myself get back out there and live this freakin' life the best I can and then try to go one step better than that.
> 
> Now - to just find more motivation around here to do that... nope, it's not under the couch, or under my bed or in my closet... where they hell is my motivation hiding?


"Courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the judgement that something else is more important than fear."
Ambrose Redmoon quote Occasionally it helps


----------



## ArcheKoeln

I think this one is applicable to all of us:

"Nothing in the world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated failures. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent." -- Calvin Coolidge


----------



## fredbloggs02

Some words I heard and wrote down. Words are the breath of a person, I sometimes think if I heard the words that inspired me I could do anything, so I look for people most like me and write things down.

"She gazed after him as long as she could see him, but when he faded from the distant sky, where her eyes could no longer follow him, she continued to pursue him with her heart."-Ariosto

"If fortune has the disposal of every other good, yet over valour she has no power."-Ariosto

"Whoever believes that with great men new services wipe out old injuries deceives himself"-Machiavelli

"Upon proud spirits a good deed sits very heavily: it weighs upon them with such violence that the one feeling they exhale is hatred for their benefactors."-Sade


----------



## Peacefulness

When My servants ask thee concerning Me, I am indeed close (to them): I listen to the prayer of every suppliant when he calleth on Me: Let them also, with a will, Listen to My call, and believe in Me: That they may walk in the right way. {Quran 2-186}

But lo! with hardship goeth ease(So, verily, with every difficulty, there is relief) {Quran 94-5}

"...But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not." {Quran 2-216}

The life of this world is alluring to those who reject faith, and they scoff at those who believe. But the righteous will be above them on the Day of Resurrection; for Allah bestows His abundance without measure on whom He will. {Quran 2-212}

O you who believe! be careful of (your duty to) Allah with the care which is due to Him, and do not die unless you are Muslims. {Quran 3:102}


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

"E io sugnu filici
chi nascivu nno un munnu
accussi granni ca diventa
sempri cchiù nicu.
E non c'è dubbiu
ca attraversu i seculi
si scoprinu munni cchiù granni
e cchiù beddi di chistu.
Cu omini cchiù intelligenti
e cu fimmini cchiù beddi.
Dumani si mi in****rati
mi diciti: Ignaziu ragiuni avevi
e a vita continua megghiu di prima."

Translation

But I'm happy
that I was born into a world
that was so big that it's 
always getting smaller.
And there's no doubt
that other bigger worlds will be 
found over the centuries
more beautiful than this one.
Peopled by men more intelligent
and women even more beautiful.
Tomorrow, were you to meet me
you'd say: Ignatius you were right
and life's getting better than before.

-Ignazio Buttitta


----------



## Peacefulness

*THE PURPOSE OF LIFE: *

*"And I (Allah) created not the jinn and mankind except that they should worship Me (Alone)"*


----------



## Gorillaz

“Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.”

Steve Jobs


----------



## fetisha

" theirs no use at getting all riled up just because a bunch of idiots give you a hard time in the end the universe tends to unfold as it should" -black guy in jail from the movie harold and kumar go to white castle


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Tripple Step

I think Michael Jordans *" **I've never been afraid to fail."* really captures a lot in its simplicity.


----------



## JAkDy

"Never lie, steal, cheat or drink.
But if you must lie, lie in the arms of the one you love.
If you must steal, steal away from bad company.
If you must cheat, cheat death.
And if you must drink, drink in the moments, that take your breath away." - Hitch (Will Smith)

"Don't only practice your art, but force your way into its Secrets, for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine." - Ludwig van Beethoven

"Live isn't the amount of breaths you take, it's the moments that take your breath away." - Hitch


----------



## MakeloveNotWar

Maybe we should develop a Crayola bomb as our next secret weapon; a happiness weapon.* And every time a crisis developed, we would launch one.* It would explode high in the air - explode softly - and send thousands, millions, of little parachutes floating down to earth - boxes of Crayolas.* And we wouldn't go cheap, either - not little boxes of eight.* Boxes of sixty-four, with the sharpener built right in.* With silver, gold, copper and magenta and peach, lime, amber and umber. And people would look up and smile; a funny look on their faces and cover the world with imagination.* ~Robert Fulghum


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Eternity is a child at play, playing draughts: the kingdom is a child's"-Heraclitus

"They do not comprehend how, in differing, it agrees with itself-a back-turning harmony, like that of a bow and a lyre"-Heraclitus

"War is father of all, king of all: some it has shown as Gods, some as men; some it has made slaves, some free"-Heraclitus


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

"I must not fear. Fear is the mind- killer. Fear is the little-death
that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to
pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the
inner eye to see it's path. Where the fear has gone there will be
nothing. Only I will remain."


----------



## Deeykw

Never Live Life Unoticed...


----------



## Venompoo

If you cannot help worrying, remember that worrying cannot help you either. Today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday. If you worry you die, if you don't worry you die, so why worry?


----------



## Venompoo

“Courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the judgment that something else is more important than fear.” –Ambrose Redmoon


----------



## B l o s s o m

"If you're feeling blue - Try painting yourself a different colour" (Hannah Cheatem - an 8 year old)


----------



## Lasair

Don't blend in. Stand out.


----------



## Venompoo

"If you want to keep on getting what your getting keep on doing what you are doing "


So if you guys want too keep having anxiety issues keep doing what your doing (nothing)


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791

‎"To know yourself, be yourself. To be yourself, stop imagining yourself to be this or that. Just be. Let your true nature emerge. Don't disturb your mind with seeking." --Nisargadatta Maharaj


----------



## callMErelaxed

"It is only those who never do anything who never make mistakes."
-A. Favre


----------



## momentsunset

"The truth is that our finest moments are most likely to occur when we are feeling deeply uncomfortable, unhappy, or unfulfilled. For it is only in such moments, propelled by our discomfort, that we are likely to step out of our ruts and start searching for different ways or truer answers."


----------



## weirto

“It's only those who do nothing that make no mistakes." - Joseph Conrad


----------



## Smallfry

If you're a truly creative person you know that feeling insecure and lonely is par for course. You can't have it both ways; you can't be creative and conform too. You have to recognize what makes you different also makes you creative
- Arno Penzias


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

"Be realistic! Demand the impossible!" -Che Guvara


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

JenN2791 said:


>


I love this one...


----------



## BlueBoo

What would you do if you had no fear?


----------



## Wolf95

*"You laugh at me because I'm different. I laugh because you are all the same!"*

*"Never talk with an idiot. They will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience." *

*"At first dreams seem impossible, then improbable, then inevitable."*

and my favorite,

*"Life is not measured by the number of breaths you take but by the moments that take your breath away"*


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## kyndbud

I was watching a documentary on SAD and the husband of a sufferer said that people that have this thing are sensitive and caring, that those are the very people that need to be out in the world, something to that effect, and after being on this site a very short time, I wholeheartedly agree! Thanks so much guys for your positive thoughts and for sharing so freely and openly, it really helps! The world should be more full of us, in a way, because we do care. That matters a great deal to me. Peace.


----------



## ShyGirl123

Trying to explain myself is like signing to the blind, it's useless and in some cases offensive.
~ myself <3 haha


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## weiwuwei

"No one has ever been angry at another human being—we’re only angry at our story of them." - Byron Katie


----------



## Twelve Keyz

"That's what she said." -- Me


----------



## Dreamscape

"Chance is always powerful. Let your hook be always cast; in the pool where you least expect it, there will be a fish." 
- Ovid


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Ventura

"Mental illness is nothing to be ashamed of, but stigma and bias shame us all." - Bill Clinton


----------



## despairingclare

*Never too late*

"Its never too late to be what you might have become."- George Eliot


----------



## Lasair

The best time to build a tree is twenty years ago the next best time is now


----------



## avoidobot3000

"The best way to find out if you can trust somebody is to trust them."

--Ernest Hemingway


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

“Recognize that the very molecules that make up your body, the atoms that construct the molecules, are traceable to the crucibles that were once the centers of high mass stars that exploded their chemically rich guts into the galaxy, enriching pristine gas clouds with the chemistry of life. So that we are all connected to each other biologically, to the earth chemically and to the rest of the universe atomically. That’s kinda cool! That makes me smile and I actually feel quite large at the end of that. It’s not that we are better than the universe, we are part of the universe. We are in the universe and the universe is in us.” - Neil deGrasse Tyson

A bit long.


----------



## momentsunset

"It's nice to be important but it's far more important to be nice"


----------



## suril

"_To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance_." - Oscar Wilde

"_I never lose sight of the fact that just being is fun_." - Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Twelve Keyz

nvm


----------



## Michael127

"Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more;
Or close the wall up with our English dead.
In peace there's nothing so becomes a man
As modest stillness and humility:
But when the blast of war blows in our ears,
Then imitate the action of the tiger;
Stiffen the sinews, summon up the blood,
Disguise fair nature with hard-favour'd rage;
Then lend the eye a terrible aspect;
Let pry through the portage of the head
Like the brass cannon; let the brow o'erwhelm it
As fearfully as doth a galled rock
O'erhang and jutty his confounded base,
Swill'd with the wild and wasteful ocean."

-Henry V, William Shakespeare. 

This quote is the epitome of bravery to me. He is also trying to incite bravery in his men, which is hard to do in battle (surely).


----------



## laura1991

I don't know if this is the official quote, but I heard it on Nurse Jackie today and it just kind of stuck with me.

"You are as sick as the secrets you keep"

It made me think about how, yes, I am a fairly honest person, but am I honest with myself? Have I really been FEELING my emotions or ignoring them or trying to hide them from myself?

This saying makes me want to reflect on myself more, and stop trying to find ways out of dealing with the pain and anxiety I have learned to "cope" with in various negative ways.

Why am I so afraid to be vulnerable (rhetorical question in this context)? Not only in fornt of others but in front of myself...I guess I can only move forward with self acceptance and not a "quick fix" for the emotions I haven't dealt with. 

Sorry for rambling..!!


----------



## laura1991

Dissonance said:


>


So true. The people that are cocky are the ones who know less, and the ones who are humble have beautiful minds.


----------



## Darsidian

"I wish that they'd swoop down in a country lane
Late at night when I'm driving
Take me on board their beautiful ship
Show me the world as I'd love to see it

I'd tell all my friends
But they'd never believe
They'd think that I'd finally lost it completely
I'd show them the stars
And the meaning of life
They'd shove me away
But I'd be alright" - Radiohead, "Subterranean Homesick Alien"

It's an off-beat quote, but I like it a lot. It really shows that once you've found your muse, the thing that inspires you the most, little else matters. In the song, the narrator's inspiration is seeing the world for what it is, whole and round, from the view of an alien spaceship. Like most self-proclaimed "abductees", no one believes the narrator. They shun him and call him insane, but he doesn't care. Because he knows what he saw, and he's filled with they beauty and majesty of the sight of Earth. I feel like this an important lesson for those of us with SAD. It doesn't matter what other people think of it; once you've found your muse, follow it. Follow it, and don't ever look back.


----------



## Fear Goggles

Thirty years ago my older brother, who was ten years old at the time, was trying to get a report on birds written that he'd had three months to write. It was due the next day. We were out at our family cabin in Bolinas, and he was at the kitchen table close to tears, surrounded by binder paper and pencils and unopened books on birds, immobilized by the hugeness of the task ahead. Then my father sat down beside him, put his arm around my brother's shoulder, and said, 'Bird by bird, buddy. Just take it bird by bird.'
-Anne Lamott


----------



## ufc

"Try? There is no try, only do!" - Master Yoda


----------



## Lightwing12star

*"Never let the fear of striking out, Keep you from playing the game!"*


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Nothing dared, nothing gained

-Fortune Cookie


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

“When we have accepted the worst, we have nothing more to lose. And that automatically means- we have everything to gain!” - Dale Carnegie


----------



## MF Doom




----------



## softshock11

"dont wanna close my eyes
i dont wanna fall asleep
cuz i'd miss yuh baybay
and i dont wanna miss a thang."

-Aerosmith


----------



## McShakesalot

_"Around here, however, we don't look backwards for very long. We keep moving forward, opening up new doors and doing new things&#8230; and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths."_

*- Walt Disney*


----------



## LisaLee

For God did not give us a spirit of timidity (of cowardice, of craven and cringing and fawning fear), but He has given us a spirit of power and of love and of calm and well-balanced mind and discipline and self-control. II Timothy 1:7

"Not only do you have a right to be whatever you want, you have a right to change your mind." Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## ScottieK

"Deal with the pain of discipline now, or the pain of regret later"

or

"It's not the skill of the man, it's the will of the man"


----------



## Charcoal

Courage is being scared to death... and saddling up anyway.
John Wayne

Taken seriously when I removed all the skin off my back in a riding accident.


----------



## Kingpin

"You shall know the truth and the truth shall set you free."


----------



## Coexistence

'Leave no stone unturned'


----------



## B l o s s o m

Smile, it's free!


----------



## TheDane

The best way to make your dreams come true is to wake up.


----------



## dirsad

MF Doom said:


>


There is a little bit of a difference.

Assange gives away state secrets that could jeopardize the safety of our nation.

Zuckerburg created a business model that does targeted advertisements and has revolutionized social media.


----------



## dirsad

" It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat."
-Theodore Roosevelt

I really like this one. Got it from my track coach back in high school.


----------



## Lasair

Very little is needed to make a happy life


----------



## sporteous

Whatever words we utter should be chosen with care for people will hear them and be influenced by them for good or ill.


----------



## Dreamscape

To laugh is to risk appearing the fool.
To weep is to risk appearing sentimental.
To reach for another is to risk involvement.
To expose your ideas, your dreams,
before a crowd is to risk their loss.
To love is to risk not being loved in return.
To live is to risk dying.
To believe is to risk despair.
To try is to risk failure.
But risks must be taken, because the
greatest hazard in life is to risk nothing.
The people who risk nothing, do nothing,
have nothing, are nothing.
They may avoid suffering and sorrow,
but they cannot learn, feel, change,
grow, love, live.
Chained by their attitudes they are slaves;
they have forfeited their freedom.
Only a person who risks is free.


----------



## JenN2791

‎"Since you alone are responsible for your thoughts, only you can change them." ~Paramahansa Yogananda

"Of all the things that can be stolen from you – your possessions, your youth, your health, your words, your rights – what no one can ever take from you is your freedom to choose what you will believe in, and who and what your heart will love. Life begins where your fear and resentment ends. Just because someone hurt you yesterday, doesn’t mean you should hate the world, or start living life today in constant fear of being hurt tomorrow. When you forgive yourself and others, and stop the inner imprisonment, you’re creating the love of your life."


----------



## closed99

"Now I may suck at this, but I am getting better and better with every try. Soon I will suck less at this." -- Unknown


----------



## JenN2791

"Always do what you're afraid to do." - Henry David Thoreau

"Never look back unless you are planning to go that way." - Henry David Thoreau

"Your outlook on life is a direct reflection on how much you like yourself." - Lululemon

"Trust yourself. You know more than you think you do." - Benjamin Spock

"Criticism is something you can easily avoid by saying nothing, doing nothing, and being nothing." Aristotle

"If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything." - Mark Twain

"You are your choices." - Seneca

"Make finding the good in others a priority." - Zig Ziglar

"It is much more valuable to look for the strength in others. You can gain nothing by criticizing their imperfections." - Daisaku Ikeda


----------



## JenN2791

"Treat yourself the way you want to be treated."


----------



## ChrissyQ

"Before you diagnose yourself with Depression or low self asteem make sure you're not infact just surrounding yourself with as s holes"


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent" - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## fredbloggs02

"When did a dragon ever die from the poison of a snake?"-Zarathustra


----------



## JenN2791

ChrissyQ said:


> "Before you diagnose yourself with Depression or low self asteem make sure you're not infact just surrounding yourself with as s holes"


LOL this has been my case as of recently. Mostly surround myself with negative people...then that energy carries on to me...

Anywho, I like this quote by Kobe Bryant:

"Love me or hate me its one or the other, always has been. Hate my game, my swagger, hate my fade away, my hunger, hate that I'm a veteran a champion hate it, hate it with all your heart.. and hate the fact that I'm loved for the exact same reasons."

More quotes I've come across recently:

"Life is an unpredictable journey. You know where it will end but how you will get there is uncertain. Enjoy the view."

"You are responsible for your own happiness."

"Life is like a camera. Just focus on what's important. Capture the good times. Develop from the negatives, and if things don't turn out-- just take another shot."

"Laugh often and don't take yourself so seriously."

"Happiness is where you find it; rarely, where you seek it."

"It's not about having what you want, but wanting what you have."

"Start where you are."

"It's okay to draft and revise your plans and life."

"You have to put yourself out there to get anything in return."

"Reach for the top shelf. You're bound to get something good! Reach for the bottom and that's all you will get."

"Never give up!"

"Attitude = Altitude"

"You control how you feel; outside influences cannot control your emotions."

"Holding onto anger is like holding onto a hot coal with the intention of throwing it at someone -- only one person gets hurt."

"Look constructively at conflict. Don't simply assign blame to others -- look to yourself as well."

"Be at peace when there is chaos all around you."

"Remember the past fondly, plan the future with anticipation, and live now."

"The point of power is now."

"Never ever take life for granted and savor every moment. Tomorrow is never a guarantee."

"Learning is the first step."

"Everyone is bound to fall here and there. What is important is how to get yourself back on track."

"There's always more to learn."

"Sometimes you need to stand still. Then you have time to reflect (internally and externally)."

"Courage is focus."

"Learn from everything, that way a mistake is never truly a mistake."

"Stop searching the world for treasure. The real treasure is in you."

Not sure who these quotes are by, but I got them from this positivity guide thing I downloaded earlier today. Didn't have credit in them either, so...


----------



## momentsunset

"You can grow flowers where dirt used to be"


----------



## sporteous

I don't care if you're gay, black, Chinese, straight. That means nothing to me. It's all an illusion. Joe Rogan


----------



## ohgodits2014

"I think I can I think I can I think I can"


----------



## NoHeart

I want you to be everything that's you, deep at the center of your being.


----------



## perspacacious

"Live as if you were to die tomorrow, learn as if you were to live forever..."


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Know thyself"-Thales

"Actions always planned are never completed"-Democritus

"Listening to the Logos and not to me, it is wise to agree than all things are one"-Heraclitus

"Eternity is a child at play, playing draughts: the kingdom is a child's"-Heraclitus

"The path up and down is one and the same"-Heraclitus

"For as on each occasion is the blending of wandering limbs
so stands thought for men; for it is the same
thing which thinks-the nature of the limbs-
for each and every man; for what exceeds is thought"-Parmenides

"Turnings off fire: first, sea; of sea, half is earth, half lightning-flash...All things, exchange for fire and fire for all things, as goods for gold and gold for goods"-Heraclitus

"It is necessary to know that conflict is universal and strife is right, and that all things happen through strife and necessity"-Heraclitus

"And the clear truth no man has seen nor will anyone
know concerning the Gods and about all the things of
which I speak;
for even if he should actually manage to say what is the
case, 
nevertheless he himself does not know it; but belief is found
over all"-Xenophanes

"It is important to think as you should in times of misfortune"-Democritus

"What is moving moves neither in the place in which it is nor in the place in which it is not"-Zeno

"Poverty and wealth are names for want and satisfaction; so one who is in want is not wealthy and one who is not in want is not poor"-Democritus

"The bad who have power do not care to trust;
but as the assurances from our muse enjoin,
learn, once you have divided the arguement in your breast"-Empedocles

"The excessive accumulation of money for one's children is an excuse for avarice of a peculiar character"-Democritus

"The world is a stage, life is our entrance: you came, you saw, you left"-Democritus

"The world is change; life is opinion"-Democritus

"There await men when they die things they neither expect nor even believe"-Heraclitus


----------



## danielleewright151

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> "I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is trying to please everybody." Bill Cosby.


fabulous!


----------



## LordScott

"I have lived my life to the best of my ability, but I have not been able to escape fate, anger, or pain." ―Ezio Auditore da Firenze


----------



## Doriis

" Never take criticism too personally nor accept praise too easily. " 
- Detachment, my ultimate goal -


----------



## danielleewright151

O.K. here we go...
*
Kindness*
"Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle." -Plato
"No act of kindness, no matter how small, is ever wasted." -Aesop
"Appreciation is an excellent thing. It makes what is excellent in others belong to us, as well." -Voltaire
"Don't wait for people to be friendly. Show them how." -Unknown
"The most precious gift we can offer anyone is our attention. When mindfulness embraces those we love, they will bloom like flowers." -Thich Nhat Hanh

*Confidence*
"Until you value yourself, you won't value your time. Until you value your time, you won't do anything with it." -M. Scott Peck

*Honesty*
"Never apologize for showing feelings. When you do so, you apologize for the truth." -Benjamin Disraeli

*
Hodge-Podge
*"Make finding the good in others a priority" Zig Ziglar
"to be upset over what you don't have is to waste what you do have" Ken S. Keyes, Jr
"there are exactly as many special occasions in life as we choose to celebrate" Robert Brault
"People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it." -Chinese Proverb

"It is never too late. Even if you are going to die tomorrow, keep yourself straight and clear and be a happy human being today." -Lama Yeshe
*
and some especially for me and my fellow S.A.D. peeps*: 
"Smile, breath, and go slowly" Thich Nhat Hanh
"If you are never scared, embarrassed, or hurt, it means you never take chances." -Julia Soul

all taken from Tiny Buddha


----------



## danielleewright151

JayDontCareEh said:


> _What other people think of me is none of my business_ -Ellen DeGeneres


one of my all time faves as well!


----------



## JenN2791

"You have to emotionally put yourself with your back against the wall," "And kind of trick yourself, so to speak, to feel that there's no other option but to perform, but to battle. When you put yourself in that mindset, then your performance shines through. It doesn't matter what the defense does, it doesn't matter if you get fouled. It doesn't matter."

Kobe Bryant


----------



## softshock11

all those
"Keep Calm and _______ " quotes that are all over the internet lately.


----------



## JenN2791

softshock11 said:


> all those
> "Keep Calm and _______ " quotes that are all over the internet lately.


Been noticing that as well.

Plus this one:


----------



## Dissonance

"You hate yourself don't you?... that's why you hurt others; deep down you know you suffer more when you cause someone else﻿ pain, than if you just let yourself get hurt.


----------



## JenN2791

"Don't wait for a reason to be grateful. Just be grateful for everything you have now, and the reasons will quickly find you. Being happy doesn't always make us grateful, but being grateful will always make us happy. And if you’re finding it hard to be grateful for something, sit down, close your eyes and take a long slow breath, and be grateful for oxygen. Every breath you take is in sync with someone's last."


----------



## JenN2791

“Every day may not be good, but there’s something good in every day.” ~Unknown


----------



## chantellabella

If Barbie is so popular, why do we have to buy her friends? ~ unknown


----------



## fredbloggs02

The Ancient Greek Cynic philosopher was observed to be walking in the street at noon with a candle in his hands, and in reply to questions, said: "I am looking for a true human being"-Diogenes


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## kimtsan

"Dream, and become." --anonymous

and 

"Doubt thou the stars are fire;
Doubt that the sun doth move;
Doubt truth to be a liar;
But never doubt I love." 
--Hamlet, Shakespeare

My signature is also a favourite of mine.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Dreamscape

"Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap, but by the seeds you plant."
- Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## AmericanZero

EDIT: That's a good one too ^^^

"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit." -Aristotle

I repeatedly told myself I was worthless and not good enough. Then, I became a NOBODY who does NOTHING--except complain.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Every parting is a foretaste of death, and every reunion is a foretaste of resurrection"-Schopenhauer

"Religions are like glow-worms: they need darkness in order to shine"-Schopenhauer


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791

“Sometimes people take the great things you are doing as a personal attack
on their own life. Do not let their insecurities dishearten you.”
-Daniel Chidiac


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791

Not necessarily a quote, but it's a good grouping of mantras to follow


----------



## fredbloggs02

JenN2791 said:


>


I like the space-ship one


----------



## laura024




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Lasair




----------



## Millais

Why be Timid? Death is coming. Death. Is. Coming - Simon Amstell


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mat Hoffman - What Is Possible Is Done, What Is Impossible Can Be Done. *


----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## Transcending

“Be more concerned with your character 
than your reputation, because your character is what you really 
are, while your reputation is merely what others think you are.” - Justin Bieber


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## lisbeth

"Be kind whenever possible. It is always possible." - Dalai Lama


----------



## prow

I wouldn't say it "inspires" me as such but it certainly makes me feel a lot better.

"Time is a product of thought."


----------



## xTKsaucex

Charlie Chaplain maybe known as the man who invented slapstick but he was also the man who spread the reason for the morally conscious world to fight Fascism.

"I'm sorry but I don't want to be an Emperor, that's not my business. I don't want to rule or conquer anyone. I should like to help everyone if possible, Jew, gentile, black man, white. We all want to help one another, human beings are like that. We all want to live by each other's happiness, not by each other's misery. We don't want to hate and despise one another. In this world there is room for everyone and the earth is rich and can provide for everyone.
The way of life can be free and beautiful. But we have lost the way.

Greed has poisoned men's souls, has barricaded the world with hate;
has goose-stepped us into misery and bloodshed.

We have developed speed but we have shut ourselves in:
machinery that gives abundance has left us in want.
Our knowledge has made us cynical,
our cleverness hard and unkind.
We think too much and feel too little:
More than machinery we need humanity;
More than cleverness we need kindness and gentleness.

Without these qualities, life will be violent and all will be lost.

The misery that is now upon us is but the passing of greed, the bitterness of men who fear the way of human progress: the hate of men will pass and dictators die and the power they took from the people, will return to the people and so long as men die [now] liberty will never perish. . ."

Had to make edits though. Its pretty long speech.


----------



## love is like a dream

" The greatest obstacle to discovery is not ignorance ,, it is the illusion of knowledge." — Daniel J. Boorstin


----------



## warewolf95

Edgar Varese' - The Modern Day Composer Refuses To Die


----------



## ladyscuttle

"Laugh and the world laughs with you.
Weep and you weep alone."
- Old Boy


----------



## JenN2791

xTKsaucex said:


> Charlie Chaplain maybe known as the man who invented slapstick but he was also the man who spread the reason for the morally conscious world to fight Fascism.
> 
> "I'm sorry but I don't want to be an Emperor, that's not my business. I don't want to rule or conquer anyone. I should like to help everyone if possible, Jew, gentile, black man, white. We all want to help one another, human beings are like that. We all want to live by each other's happiness, not by each other's misery. We don't want to hate and despise one another. In this world there is room for everyone and the earth is rich and can provide for everyone.
> The way of life can be free and beautiful. But we have lost the way.
> 
> Greed has poisoned men's souls, has barricaded the world with hate;
> has goose-stepped us into misery and bloodshed.
> 
> We have developed speed but we have shut ourselves in:
> machinery that gives abundance has left us in want.
> Our knowledge has made us cynical,
> our cleverness hard and unkind.
> We think too much and feel too little:
> More than machinery we need humanity;
> More than cleverness we need kindness and gentleness.
> 
> Without these qualities, life will be violent and all will be lost.
> 
> The misery that is now upon us is but the passing of greed, the bitterness of men who fear the way of human progress: the hate of men will pass and dictators die and the power they took from the people, will return to the people and so long as men die [now] liberty will never perish. . ."
> 
> Had to make edits though. Its pretty long speech.


Thanks for sharing this. This was great!


----------



## xTKsaucex

JenN2791 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. This was great!


yeah I first heard it on this tune and had to read the rest;


----------



## JenN2791

this def hits home...


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## regimes

"don't let your fears
get in the way of your dreams.
even if your biggest fears
are your biggest dreams."

something i saw written on the john lennon wall in prague from a photo.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## LisaLee

Dignity can't be taken it can only be surrendered.

Life is a journey not a destination, enjoy the journey.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Valentine

Man, those were some good tacos - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## AmericanZero

"Whatchu want a cookie? Get the hell out' my face." -Will Smith (Hancock, the greatest superhero of all time)


----------



## Ninetales

Pika Pi! - Pikachu


----------



## Lamento

> We live to make the impossible possible, that is our focus. - Lightning


Sure, its from a game. But its pretty meaningful


----------



## Lamento

Ninetales said:


> Pika Pi! - Pikachu


thats cute


----------



## GameGuy

_"Yesturday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. But today is a gift. That is why it is called the Present."_

-Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## apx24

'Take the first step in faith. You don't have to see the whole staircase, just take the first step' (Martin Luther King. Jr)


----------



## daysoflovenightsofwar

''Your pain is the breaking of the shell that encloses your understanding. It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you heals your sick self, so therefore, trust the physician and drink his remedy in silence and tranquility.'' -Kahlil Gibran


----------



## jim11

See my siggy


----------



## Parcius




----------



## axcordova123

*"I'd prefer not to" - Bartelby*

:b


----------



## Jessie203

We'll never get to our destination if we only walk on sunny days


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## whatevzers

JenN2791 said:


>


Love it


----------



## upndownboi

Be kind; everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle. - Ian MacLaren


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791

Could not read this at such a better time...

*You can't start the next chapter of your life if you keep re-reading your last one.*


----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## ControlledByFears

I don't precisely remember how it is, but it goes something like this:

"_If you walk the way you've walked before,
don't expect for different results._ "


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"I don't know if it's gonna work out, I don't know what's gonna happen. I'm sorry, Robbie. I can't give you that. But I can promise you this, I will never stop trying. Because when you find the one, you never give up." -Steve Carrell as Cal.


----------



## intheshadows

*"In order to succeed, your desire for success should be greater than your fear of failure." - Bill Cosby *

(someone on here has that quote  )


----------



## foresttrailacade

"If the only tool you have is a hammer, you tend to see every problem as a nail."

Education helps all in every situation.

Regards,
ForestTrailAcademy.com
http://www.foresttrailacademy.com


----------



## fredbloggs02

This is from a very important outburst to me:

"I'll suffer for everyone, because, when all's said and done, there has to be someone who'll suffer on behalf of all. I didn't kill father, but I'll have to suffer. I accept my cross! It all came to me here.....within these peeling walls. And there are many of them, hundreds, the underground ones, weilding their picks. Oh yes, we shall be in chains and there will be no freedom, but the time will come when, from the depths of our despair, we shall rise up once again in joy, without which man cannot survive and God cannot exist, for joy comes from God, and is His greatest gift... Lord, let man be sublimated by prayer! How shall I survive there, underground, without God? Rakitin's got it wrong. If they drive God off the face of the earth, we shall welcome him down below! It's impossible for a convict to be without God, even more impossible than for someone who is not a convict!"


----------



## momentsunset

"Don't allow yourself to wake up with yesterday's issues troubling your mind. Refuse to live backwards, see everyday as a new chapter."


----------



## shymandan

Wow a lot of inspiring quotes that is for sure 


"Life isn't about finding yourself. Life is about creating yourself"

George B. Shaw


----------



## Rayne

Inside me, there is an organ more important than my heart. Although you can´t see it, I feel it going right through my head and down to my legs, and I know that it exists inside me. It´s the one that lets me stand up and walk forward. So that I can walk forward, without ever trembling. If I stopped here I feel like it would break...My soul would break. Even more than if my heart stops beating, to me that is the most important. Even if I become senile and my back gets bent, I still have to walk foward.'

(Gintoki: from the anime Gintama)


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## fear grips me

I live by this quote:


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Hyperborea

Its what you dont face controls your life. -Wayne W. Dyer


----------



## JenN2791

"Realize that true happiness lies within you. Waste no time and effort searching for peace and contentment and joy in the world outside. Remember that there is no happiness in having or in getting, but only in giving. Reach out. Share. Smile. Hug. Happiness is a perfume you cannot pour on others without getting a few drops on yourself."

Og Mandino


----------



## DreamBig

"No regrets, only lessons learnt."


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

"Only the weak attempts to accomplish what he knows he can already achieve."

"A winner is a loser who was willing to fail and get up, fail and get up, fail and get up, fail and get up and win"​


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## Define Lies

Open your mind before opening your mouth.


----------



## JenN2791

One Man Wolfpack said:


>


love this.

The way you live your day is a sentence in the story of your life. Each day you make a choice as to whether the sentence ends with a period, a question mark, or an exclamation point. Every human thought, word, or deed is based on fear or love. Fear is the energy which contracts, closes down, draws in, hides, hoards, and harms. Love is the energy which expands, opens up, sends out, reveals, shares, and heals. The only question is: What choice will you make today?


----------



## Openyoureyes

"All I do is be me, whoever that is."


----------



## momentsunset

"Every new day is another chance to change your life"


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## Western Front

“Thousands of candles can be lit from a single candle, and the life of the candle will not be shortened. Happiness never decreases by being shared.”
-Siddharta

sometimes this helps me remember that I am worth something, there are always others in worse situations than me, and I do have something to give


----------



## wolfsblood

We who live are ever dead.


----------



## JenN2791

I like this quote.. not much positive to it, but I'm seeing this quote as a way to lift myself up and stop drowning myself in self-pity:

_Self-pity is a death that has no resurrection,
a sinkhole from which no rescuing hand can
drag you because you have chosen to sink._

-Elizabeth Elliot


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

"Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear - not absence of fear"
​


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## squidd

The past is just a book you've read and put away. Not a bible for the rest of your life.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JustThisGuy

“Some people hear their own inner voices with great clearness. And they live by what they hear. Such people become crazy… or they become legend.” — Jim Harrison


----------



## momentsunset

Being realistic is the most commonly traveled road to mediocrity.


----------



## JenN2791

Western Front said:


> "Thousands of candles can be lit from a single candle, and the life of the candle will not be shortened. Happiness never decreases by being shared."
> -Siddharta
> 
> sometimes this helps me remember that I am worth something, there are always others in worse situations than me, and I do have something to give


Barely seeing this right now. That is now one of my most favorite quotes ever.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Openyoureyes

She loved mysteries so much she became one. 

It's not much positive, but I like it, describes me.


----------



## pythonesque

The last line of Woody Allen's _Manhattan_:

"You have to have a little faith in people."


----------



## JenN2791

Self esteem is like a bank account. When you live your values with integrity, you are making deposits into the bank of self esteem. We can be rich or poor. We are the ones who decide how many deposits we make.


----------



## DDANDYlion

"If you tell a fish that he is bad at climbing trees, he will go through life thinking he is stupid." Not sure who this is by. When I am meeting new people, I always think, 'They're going to think I'm stupid' or 'I'm a loser'. I think silly things like, they are better looking than me, they are more popular than me etc. I need to think of things I like about myself when meeting new people. For example, I think I'm quite funny .


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## The Professor

momentsunset said:


> Being realistic is the most commonly traveled road to mediocrity.


:yes


----------



## Downwiththesickness

In any moment of decision, the best thing you can do is the right thing, the next best thing is the wrong thing, and the worst thing you can do is nothing.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## CherryWaves

“Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.” 
― Albert Einstein

That tells me that everyone is good at something, it inspires me every time I think about it to keep moving forward to search for my 'something' as I'll most likely start being happier once I've found it. 

And being happy is one thing everyone wants right?


----------



## warentucker

If you have to grab your junk to know you got it there must not be much there

Nathan Fleming


----------



## warentucker

warentucker said:


> If you have to grab your junk to know you got it there must not be much there
> 
> Nathan Fleming


I meant. If you have to grab your nutts to know you got them then there must not be much there

Nathan Fleming


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## ppl are boring

"Live and let live".

If everybody lived by this motto, there wouldnt be so much god damn hatred and violence in the world.


----------



## JenN2791

"Believe that life is worth living and your belief will help create the fact." - William James


----------



## MoonlightSky

"Quitters never win and winners never quit"


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Twelve Keyz

that's what she said


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Nothing prevents us from being natural as much as the wish to look natural"-La Rochefoucauld

"In the depths of our minds, it seems, nature has hidden away talents and forms of cleverness unknown to us; only the passions have the power of bringing them to light, sometimes giving us surer and more complete insights than art could possibly do"-La Rochefoucauld

"Snow is a fictitious cleanliness"-Goethe

"When we are called to learn something great, we at once take refuge in our native poverty and yet have still learnt something"-Goethe


----------



## Lasair

People should smile more


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Owl-99

"There are none so blind as those who will not see"


----------



## Northern Lights

"If you start to think of your physical and moral condition, you usually find that you are sick." 
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/j/johannwolf143404.html 
​


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## MaxPower

> I'm here for the story.


-Richard Castle from TV show, Castle.



> Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma-which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.


-Steve Jobs at his Stanford Commencement Address.



> Life is a journey, and there is no predicting the outcome. The only thing you can control are your choices, and they'll define who you are.


-Richard Castle


----------



## Ventura

"I've never seen a problem with anxiety that can't be helped, no matter how severe or chronic it may have been. If you are willing to do what it takesobtaining effective treatment along with making necessary lifestyle changesyou will see a substantial improvement. With commitment and persistence, you will regain the peace of mind and quality of life that you truly want." Edmund Bourne, Ph.D.


----------



## iamwhoiam

"Whether you think you can or think you can't, you are correct."


----------



## nitro eh

"Obsessed is a term used by the lazy to describe the dedicated"


----------



## fredbloggs02

"When a man reflects on his physical or moral state, he usually decides he is ill"-Goethe

"Seeing difficulties handled with ease gives us a sight of the impossible."-Ottilie's diary


----------



## JenN2791

When you find yourself cocooned in isolation and despair and cannot find your way out of the darkness, remember that this is similar to the place where caterpillars go to grow their wings.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Common Misconception

"The more difficulties one has to encounter, within and without, the more significant and the higher in inspiration their life will be."
-Horace Bushnell

"Happiness resides not in posessions and not in gold; the feeling of happiness dwells in the soul."
-Democritus

"Try to be happy in this present moment, and put not off being so to a time to come,-as though that time should be of another make from this which has already come and is ours."
-Thomas Fuller

"Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Willing is not enough; we must do."
-Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

"You cannot start a new chapter in life if you keep re-reading the old one"
-unknown

"I am only human, I make mistakes, I'm not perfect, NO ONE is perfect!"
-myself

and of course my signature is one of my favorite quotes :b


----------



## fredbloggs02

JenN2791 said:


> When you find yourself cocooned in isolation and despair and cannot find your way out of the darkness, remember that this is similar to the place where caterpillars go to grow their wings.


I'll toast that one with:

"When ordinary people are agitated and made anxious by everyday inconveniences they may extract a smile of sympathy from us; but we look with reverence at a personality in which the seed of a large fate has been sown and which must wait upon the future growth of this conception and is not permitted and is not able to hasten the good or ill, the happiness or unhappiness, destined to come forth from it"-Goethe


----------



## Mithun

That which won't kill you will only make you stronger.


----------



## Zyriel

"Alienation and even misanthropy, when governed by honesty and within the bounds of sanity, have their uses, enabling a few to contemplate important things that most of us will not contemplate, and say things that most of us will not say." 
- David Ehrenfeld

"The most powerful is he who has himself in his own power."
"Sometimes even to live is an act of courage."
- Lucius Annaeus Seneca

"Freedom is when you can carry all you need in your backpack, and all you love in your heart."

"The blind can see clearer in the fog, than those with perfect vision in daylight." 
"Most important are the things you take for granted."


----------



## Common Misconception

I heard this one today by a VERY strong/positive gal from this sire :heart:

"Experience is simply the name we give our mistakes". 
-Oscar Wilde

and some more nice quotes I read a few days ago:

"You are responsible for how you feel no matter what someone does to you. Remember, you are always in control of your thoughts so choose to feel confident and adequate rather than angry and insecure."
-Unknown

"Being kind to yourself in thoughts, words and actions is as important as being kind to others."
-Unknown


----------



## Cherry Quartz

All of my favorite quotes:

"Artificial intelligence? Better than natural stupidity." 

"Everyone is a genius. But if you judge a fish by it's ability to climb a tree, it will live it's whole life believing that it's stupid." 
— Albert Einstein

"Is it so bad then to be misunderstood? Pythagoras was misunderstood, and Socrates, and Jesus, and Luther, and Copernicus, and Galileo, and Newton, 
and every pure and wise spirit that ever took flesh. 
To be great is to be misunderstood."
— Ralph Waldo Emerson

"For Attractive lips, speak words of kindness. 
For lovely eyes, seek out the good in people. 
For a slim figure, share your food with the hungry. 
For beautiful hair, let a child run their fingers through it once a day. 
For poise, walk with the knowledge that you never walk alone. 
People, more than things, have to be restored, renewed, revived, reclaimed, and redeemed. Remember, if you ever need a helping hand, you will find one at the end of each of your arms. 
As you grow older, you will discover that you have two hands, one for helping yourself and the other for helping others." 
— Sam Levenson

"I happen to have a certain fondness for existing--soda wouldn't have that lovely fizzy feeling if you were dead. Think of all the things you would miss: Cartoons, music, movies, video games, music, art, fingernail growth, sex...well perhaps not sex, depending on how weird your mortician is."
— Jhonen Vasquez

"When life gives you lemons, make orange juice and leave the world wondering how the hell you did it."

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened." 
— Dr. Seuss

"We are all a little weird and life's a little weird, and when we find someone whose weirdness is compatible with ours, we join up with them and fall in mutual weirdness and call it love." 
— Dr. Seuss

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind." 
— Dr. Seuss

"I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells." 
— Dr. Seuss

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that."
— Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Common Misconception

^ I like those quotes 

"There is only one way to happiness, and that is to cease worrying things which are beyond the power of our will."
-Epictetus

"Happiness depends upon ourselves."
-Aristotle

"Knowledge of what is possible is the beginning of happiness."
-George Santayana

"Life is short, art long, opportunity fleeting, experience treacherous, judgment difficult."
-Hippocrates


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## fredbloggs02

There are some gems amongst your quotes, I'm really enjoying reading them.

"Man is set as a reality in the midst of a real world and is endowed with organs of a kind capable of both recognizing and also producing what is real and at the same time possible. All healthy people are convinced of their own existence and of something that exists all around them. At the same time there is also a hollow spot in the brain, that is, a place where no object is mirrored, just as in the eye itself there is a little spot which has no vision. If a man devotes special attention to this place, if he immerses himself in it, he falls victim to a mental illness and has an intuition about things in another world which are, in fact, non-entities, having neither form nor limit but which, like a void-in-the-night, instil fear and in more than ghostly fashion persecute those who do not vigorously tear themselves away"-Goethe

"No one looks wretched who feels he has some right to ask"-Ottilie's diary

""Everything which is perfect in its kind must exceed its kind and become something else, something incomparable. In some of its sounds the nightingale is still a bird; then it goes beyond its class, as though to show every feathered thing what singing is really like"-Ottilie's diary

"A life without love, without the presence of the beloved, is only comedie a tiroir, a thing all in little episodes. You pull out one after the other and push them back in again and hurry to the next. What there is in it of any value and meaning scarcely hangs together. Everywhere you have to begin again, and everywhere you feel like ending it"-Ottilie's diary


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## iheartkpop

Give thanks for what you are now, and keep fighting for what you want to be tomorrow. ~Fernanda Miramontes-Landeros

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are. ~Theodore Roosevelt

Look at everything as though you were seeing it either for the first or last time. ~Betty Smith, A Tree Grows in Brooklyn

Life is like riding a bicycle - in order to keep your balance, you must keep moving. ~Albert Einstein

The best way to predict your future is to create it. ~Peter Drucker

I used to believe that anything was better than nothing. Now I know that sometimes nothing is better. ~Glenda Jackson

♥


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## social outcast

"Life is like an onion; you peel off layer after layer and then you find there is nothing in it" 
-James Gibbons Huneker

"It is not true that life is one damn thing after another&#8230;It's one damn thing over and over" 
-Edna St Vincent Millay


----------



## Lasair

Happiness is so easy we miss it - keep things simple


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Jealousy is cured by definite knowledge of what we fear, because that puts an end to life or love. It is a cruel cure- but gentler than doubts or suspicions"-La Rochefoucauld

"It is never harder to speak well than when we are ashamed of being silent"-La Rochefoucauld

"We criticize ourselves only to be praised"-La Rochefoucauld


----------



## Lasair

The difference between a dream and a goal is the plan.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## fredbloggs02

"If you let yourself be blown to and fro,
you lose touch with your root.
If you let restlessness move you,
you lose touch with who you are"-Lao Tzu

"The Master does his job
and then stops.
He understands that the universe
is forever out of control,
and that trying to dominate events
goes against the current of the Tao.
Because he believes in himself,
he doesn't try to convince others.
Because he is content with himself,
he doesn't need others' approval.
Because he accepts himself,
the whole world accepts him"-Lao Tzu

"Other people are excited,
as though they were at a parade.
I alone don't care,
I alone am expressionless,
like an infant before it can smile.

Other people have what they need;
I alone possess nothing,
I alone drift about,
like someone without a home.
I am like an idiot my mind is so empty.

Other people are bright;
I alone am dark.
Other people are sharp;
I alone am dull.
Other people have a purpose;
I alone don't know.
I drift like a wave on the ocean,
I blow as aimless as the wind"-Lao Tzu


----------



## upndownboi

*IF*
IF you can keep your head when all about you 
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings 
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
' Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
if neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!

*Rudyard Kipling*

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us.' We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There's nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we're liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.

*Marianne Williamson*


----------



## bottleofblues

It is better to die on your feet than live on your knees - Emiliano Zapata


----------



## Blueeyedlady

My signature quote is my favorite one of all time 

I also like this one from the 2011 Muppet movie: "I don't care if no one believes in us. Because I believe in you. And you. And you. And you. And all of you."


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

"yes htey deserve to die!!! And i hope they burn in hell!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## fredbloggs02

"When we teach our conscience to do tricks, it kisses us even as it bites"-Nietzsche

"What does not kill me makes me stronger"-Nietzsche

"A person who despises himself still respects himself as a despiser"-Nietzsche

"It is inhuman to bless where we are being cursed"-Nietzsche

"Madness is rare in individuals-but in groups, political parties, nations, epochs, it is the rule"-Nietzsche

Heavy, heavy-hearted people respond to the very same thing that makes other people heavy, to love and hatred, by growing lighter and coming temporarily to the surface"-Nietzsche

"Once you resolve to keep your ears closed even to the best counter-arguement, it shows that you have a strong character. And thus an occasional will to stupidity"-Nietzsche

"Instinct.-When your house is on fire, you even forget to have dinner.
Yes, but you make up for it later on the ashes"-Nietzsche

"These days a man of deep understanding could easily feel like God's incarnation as an animal"-Nietsche

"Anyone who fights with monsters should take care that he does not in the process become a monster. And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes back into you"-Nietzsche

"Dreadful experiences make us wonder whether the person who experiences them may not be something dreadful"-Nietzsche

"It is not their brotherly love, but rather the impotence of their brotherly love that keeps today's Christians from- burning us down"-Nietzsche


----------



## chomba5

its not what you say its why you say it


----------



## Lasair

Say what you want to say, not what you think you should say


----------



## JenN2791

Janniffy said:


> Say what you want to say, not what you think you should say


Definitely needed this right now since I'm having a hard time telling someone how I feel about them (positive emotions of course)


----------



## JenN2791

"I love those who can smile in trouble, who can gather strength from distress, and grow brave by reflection." - Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Northern Lights

"Certain defects are necessary for the existence of individuality"

- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## momentsunset

Learn to appreciate the things you have before time forces you to appreciate the things you once had.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## fredbloggs02

"No great intellect has been without a touch of madness, only a mind that is deeply stirred can utter something noble and beyond the power of others. When it has scorned everyday and commonplace thought and risen aloft on the wings of divine inspiration, only then does it sound a note nobler than mortal voice could utter"-Seneca

"A great failing: to see yourself as more than you are and to value yourself at less than your true worth"-Goethe


----------



## gilmourr

How about a video that is inspiring?


----------



## Jollygoggles

"and thus Jollygoggles was the greatest man to have ever lived."


----------



## snowyowl

I'm in a nostalgic mood this evening. 

“Promise me you'll always remember: You're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think." 
~A. A. Milne

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."
~Dr. Seuss

“You can't stay in your corner of the Forest waiting for others to come to you. You have to go to them sometimes.”
~A. A. Milne


----------



## MF Doom




----------



## lovecookies

"One shouldn't be afraid of the humans. Well, I am not afraid of the humans, but of what is inhuman in them." Ivo Andrić


----------



## Mlochail

Let them stare, it means I still matter and still exist. -My brother

That must be the wisest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## lad

lovecookies said:


> "One shouldn't be afraid of the humans. Well, I am not afraid of the humans, but of what is inhuman in them." Ivo Andrić


So he's scared of poo?


----------



## saltyleaf

"no one can make you feel inferior w/o your consent." -Eleanor Roosevelt

"only god can judge me, nobody else. all you other mutha' f*ckas get out my business." -Tupac Shakur

"You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone. Close the door on the past. You don't try to forget the mistakes, but you don't dwell on it. You don't let it have any of your energy, or any of your time, or any of your space." -JR Cash

"if you change nothing, nothing will change." -?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

"The art of medicine consists of amusing the patient, while nature cures the disease."


Volataire, I think

*puts a liberal pinch of salt beside this comment*


----------



## iamwhoiam

"Whether you think that you can, or that you can't, you are right." 
-- Henry Ford


----------



## JenN2791

“Have the courage to take risks. Go where there are no guarantees. Get out of your comfort zone, even if it means being uncomfortable. The road less traveled is sometimes fraught with barricades, bumps, and uncharted terrain. But it is on that road where your character is truly tested And have the courage to accept that you’re not perfect, nothing is and no one is — and that’s OK.”
-Katie Couric


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

"It's really a wonder that I haven't dropped all my ideals, because they seem so absurd and impossible to carry out. Yet I keep them, because in spite of everything I still believe that people are really good at heart." -Anne Frank

yeah I know I also have it as my sig, but I might change in the future.


----------



## Sanctus

Never forget who you are, for surely the world won’t. Make it your strength. Then it can never be your weakness. Armor yourself in it, and it will never be used to hurt you. – Tyrion Lannister , Game of Thrones


----------



## spades07

I came across this one- long one:



> the nature of self-expression:
> "To laugh is to risk appearing the fool.
> To weep is to risk appearing sentimental.
> To reach for another is to risk involvement.
> To expose your ideas, your dreams,
> before a crowd is to risk their loss.
> To love is to risk not being loved in return.
> To live is to risk dying.
> To believe is to risk despair.
> To try is to risk failure.
> But risks must be taken, because the
> greatest hazard in life is to risk nothing.
> The people who risk nothing, do nothing,
> have nothing, are nothing.
> They may avoid suffering and sorrow,
> but they cannot learn, feel, change,
> grow, love, live.
> Chained by their attitudes they are slaves;
> they have forfeited their freedom.
> Only a person who risks is free."


----------



## snowyowl

A wise old owl lived in an oak
The more he saw the less he spoke
The less he spoke the more he heard.
Why can't we all be like that wise old bird?
~Traditional

I actually heard this from my eurythmy teacher when I was younger and it really stuck with me.


----------



## waytooshy

God knows when I do someone a favor and they don't thank me. 
God knows when someone unfairly snatches from me what is rightfully mine. 
God knows when I work hard and fail. 
God knows when I cry silently into the pillow. 
God knows when someone hurts me "for fun". 
God is sufficient for me. 

I saw this on the Internet, I've no idea who wrote it, but it struck a chord in me.


----------



## paris744

"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us." Ralph Waldo Emerson. Nothing is impossible, the word itself says "I'm possible"!" "Hope for the best, expect the worst, Life is a play. Were unrehearsed."


----------



## kilgoretrout

"You were sick, but now you are well again. And there's work to be done." - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## crazymuppet

"Your task is not to seek for love,
but merely to seek and find all the barriers
within yourself that you have built against it."
Rumi


----------



## paris744

_"You cannot always control what goes on outside. But you can always control what goes on inside." Wayne Dyer_


----------



## Taija

"Everything is more complicated than you think. You only see a tenth of what is true. There are a million little strings attached to every choice you make; you can destroy your life every time you choose. But maybe you won't know for twenty years. And you may never ever trace it to its source. And you only get one chance to play it out. Just try and figure out your own divorce. And they say there is no fate, but there is: it's what you create. And even though the world goes on for eons and eons, you are only here for a fraction of a fraction of a second. Most of your time is spent being dead or not yet born. But while alive, you wait in vain, wasting years, for a phone call or a letter or a look from someone or something to make it all right. And it never comes or it seems to but it doesn't really. And so you spend your time in vague regret or vaguer hope that something good will come along. Something to make you feel connected, something to make you feel whole, something to make you feel loved. And the truth is I feel so angry, and the truth is I feel so ****ing sad, and the truth is I've felt so ****ing hurt for so ****ing long and for just as long I've been pretending I'm OK, just to get along, just for, I don't know why, maybe because no one wants to hear about my misery, because they have their own. Well, **** everybody. Amen."
- Synecdoche, New York

You know what, I'm gonna put some part of that quote in my signature. It's been such an inspiration for me for a long time.


----------



## MsDaisy

As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil. For you are with me, my invisible friend.


----------



## Kakumbus

Screw falling down to better stand up, stand still and take the shots.


----------



## paris744

Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is a gift.


----------



## Ckg2011

You are never a failure until you fail to get back up.


----------



## paris744

_ " The best way out is always through." Robert Frost_


----------



## paris744

" Courage doesn't always roar. Sometimes courage is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying " I will try again tomorrow."  Mary Radmacher


----------



## paris744

_'' A friend is someone who reaches for your hand...but touches your :heart." _


----------



## fredbloggs02

"From under thorny bushes, do violets send out their sweet perfume, though they remain unseen"-Bernardin

"Mime is the first language of man"-Bernardin

"In the cities of Europe, a street, a mere wall is sufficient to keep apart members of the same family for years on end; but in the new colonies we consider as neighbours those who ae separated from us by no more than woods and mountains"-Bernardin


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> _'' A friend is someone who reaches for your hand...but touches your :heart." _


 Thats beautiful.


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> Thats beautiful.


 Thank-you friend, that was intended for you.


----------



## paris744

_"kind words can be short and easy to speak, but their echoes are truly endless." Mother Theresa_


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

A family member wrote this to me once, but I don't know who originally said it.

*"The truth hurts once, but a lie will hurt forever. Those who don't look for you don't miss you. Those who don't miss you don't care for you. Fate decides who comes into your life, but you decide who stays. Because of this, cherish those who cherish you, and don't treat like a priority those who treat you like an option."*


----------



## paris744

Girl Looking Into Me said:


> A family member wrote this to me once, but I don't know who originally said it.
> 
> *"The truth hurts once, but a lie will hurt forever. Those who don't look for you don't miss you. Those who don't miss you don't care for you. Fate decides who comes into your life, but you decide who stays. Because of this, cherish those who cherish you, and don't treat like a priority those who treat you like an option."*


 _Great Quote So True! _


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

Thank you. It definitely is true. I think that's one of the main quotes I try to live by, especially since I'm one of those people who "treats like a priority those who treat me like an option", but that has been discussed in another topic . So problematic hahaha.


----------



## paris744

_"Don't treat someone as your priority, when your their only option."_


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## paris744

_" When one door of happiness closes,another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us." Helen Keller_


----------



## LisaLee

There is a criterion by which you can judge whether the thoughts you are thinking are thinking and the things you are doing are right for you. The criterion is: Have they brought you inner peace? If they have not, the is something wrong with them-so keep seeking! If what you do has brought you inner peace, stay with what you believe is right.--Peace Pilgrim


----------



## hello world

Pain is nothing compared to the emptiness that comes from quitting


----------



## TimH916

"Every man has his own courage, and is betrayed because he seeks in himself the courage of other persons" --Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## ScullyLittleLegs

The greatest thing a human being ever does in this world is to see something....To see clearly is poetry, prophecy and religion, all in one. -John Ruskin


----------



## paris744

_" Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the number of moments that take our breath away."_


----------



## Evalina

Be more concerned with your character than your reputation, because your character is what you really are, while your reputation is merely what others think you are - John Wooden.


----------



## G i r l

"You don't have to live your life the way other people expect you to"

"Learn from your past, but don't live in it"

"We need to forgive ourselves and everybody else for not being perfect"

"Your life doesn't get better by chance, it gets better by change"

"Life begins at the end of your comfort zone"


----------



## paris744

*"Good friends are like stars you don't always see them, but you know they're always there."*


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## lkkxm

"Two things I do. Forgiveness. Permission. It's not complicated. Forgiveness for everything bad that's happened to you. Permission to be who you are. Everything else is... Else."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## space alchemist

You cannot teach a man anything, you can only help him find it within himself.
(Galileo I recall?)

&

I am thankful for all those who said "No" to me, it is because of them I did it myself.
(Einstein I think??)

&

The universe has a wonderful sense of humor. The trick is learning how to take a joke! - Orvus (Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time)


----------



## paris744

_" Worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do, but it gets you nowhere."_


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

pineapplebun said:


>


Love this.


----------



## pineapplebun

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Love this.


haha awesome glad someone else loved it too


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

_" The only way to have a friend is to be one." Emerson_


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 _Great Quotes. _


----------



## mrneonshuffle

"When I die, bury me upside down, so the world can kiss my ***!" - Charlie's Sheen helmet in Platoon.


----------



## paris744

mrneonshuffle said:


> "When I die, bury me upside down, so the world can kiss my ***!" - Charlie's Sheen helmet in Platoon.


 That's Great !


----------



## GameGuy

I have several actually,

"Yesterday is history, and Tomorrow is a mystery, but Today is a gift. That is why it's called the "Present"." - Eleanor Roosevelt

and my signature


----------



## paris744

GameGuy said:


> I have several actually,
> 
> "Yesterday is history, and Tomorrow is a mystery, but Today is a gift. That is why it's called the "Present"." - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> and my signature


 _Nice quotes, specially the one by John Larkin. _


----------



## paris744

_" The practice of forgiveness is our most important contribution to the healing of the world." Marianne Williamson_


----------



## G i r l

"Your future holds something far greater than your past. It's time to leave your past behind."

"It's never too late to turn it all around."

"Life is full of chapters. Just because you have one that is bad, doesn't mean the book is finished."

"When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."


----------



## paris744

_"The secret of joy is the mastery of pain." Anais Nin_


----------



## SAguy89

one of my favorite phrases is by emiliano zapata and it goes like this " it is better to die on your'e feet than to live on youre knees.


----------



## paris744

Life is tough, get a helmet.


----------



## paris744

_" And in the end, its not the years in you life that count. It's the life in your years. Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## Ckg2011

_*A kiss makes the heart young again and wipes out the years. 
* 
_
​


----------



## paris744

Ahhh that's so sweet. It most certainly does.


----------



## paris744

_" Never be bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept no one's definition of your life; define yourself." Robert Frost_


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> _" Never be bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept no one's definition of your life; define yourself." Robert Frost_


I like this one  Since I'm a quote addict, I've seen it many times and it's true.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 _So True. _


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


From one quote addict to another, I enjoy reading your quotes, I can certainly relate to the first two on this page.


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744

Your full of lovely surprises, one of the many things I adore about you. XOXO


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> From one quote addict to another, I enjoy reading your quotes, I can certainly relate to the first two on this page.


lol well it's awesome to hear that others feel the quotes inspire them or at least they enjoy them just as much as I do! I'm constantly looking for more inspirational ones. I guess since I like pictures, I always seem most drawn to picture ones! lol


----------



## paris744

_"Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle." Plato_


----------



## paris744

_Amor Vincit Omnia - Love is the essence of life. _


----------



## Sanctus

What is a man but the sum of his memories? We are the stories we live! The tales we tell ourselves!


----------



## paris744

Sanctus said:


> What is a man but the sum of his memories? We are the stories we live! The tales we tell ourselves!


 Nice Quote.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

" if you think you cant do something then you can't." Kai Greene


----------



## MK24

"It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye." - Antoine de Saint-Exupery (The Little Prince)


----------



## paris744

"The only difference between me and a madman, is that I am not Mad. " Salvador Dali


----------



## greenmynt

If our state of mind is one of well-being, love, and peace, this is what we will project outward and therefore will experience. -James Van Praagh

This is very true, and I learned it hard way!


----------



## paris744

" In the real world, as in dreams, nothing is quite what it seems." The Book of Sorrows


----------



## Talgonite

"I cried when I had no shoes, until I met a man who had no feet. Then I laughed REALLY hard!"

-Jerry Blank


----------



## Talgonite

"You are your own rainbow."

-Mary Katherine Gallagher


----------



## Lasair

We are far more liable to catch the vices than the virtues of our associates.
Denis Diderot


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 _Absolutely Beautiful, and the quote too... _


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 Another one of my favorites.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

_" In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity." Albert Einstein_


----------



## greenmynt

Thanks everyone, this thread charges me up to go to work again.

No one ever is defeated until defeat is accepted as a reality. - Napoleon Hill


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> _" In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity." Albert Einstein_


Ohh nice one 



greenmynt said:


> Thanks everyone, this thread charges me up to go to work again.
> 
> No one ever is defeated until defeat is accepted as a reality. - Napoleon Hill


Haha yeah I love this thread - the quotes everyone shares is really a great inspiration and motivation for me. Nice quote btw


----------



## paris744

" We can't solve problems by using the same kind of thinking we used when we created them." Albert Einstein


----------



## paris744

" Not everything that counts can be counted, and not everything that can be counted counts. " Albert Einstein


----------



## paris744

" You may encounter many defeats, but you must not be defeated. Please remember that your difficulties do not define you. They simply strengthen your ability to overcome." Maya Angelou


----------



## paris744

" If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it change your attitude. Don't complain. " Maya Angelou


----------



## pineapplebun

lol look at you go Paris with all those quotes! GO GO GO! Keep them coming 

If you listen to your fears, you will die never knowing what a great person you might have been.

A beautiful day begins with a beautiful mindset. When you wake up, take a second to think about what a privilege it is to simply be alive and healthy. The moment you start acting like life is a blessing, I assure you that it will start to feel like one. Time spent living is time worth appreciating. 
http://everydaylifelessons.com/view/Goals/3115 http://everydaylifelessons.com/view/Goals/3115


----------



## paris744

* " I'd rather attempt to do something great and fail than to attempt to do nothing and succeed." Robert Schuller*


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> lol look at you go Paris with all those quotes! GO GO GO! Keep them coming
> 
> If you listen to your fears, you will die never knowing what a great person you might have been.
> 
> A beautiful day begins with a beautiful mindset. When you wake up, take a second to think about what a privilege it is to simply be alive and healthy. The moment you start acting like life is a blessing, I assure you that it will start to feel like one. Time spent living is time worth appreciating.


 Attitude makes all the difference.  Very inspiring quotes, Pineapplebun.  Look forward to more.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 sooooo... True !


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 Another Great quote to add to my collection.


----------



## paris744

" If life is like a box of chocolates, why can't I buy a new one."


----------



## paris744

" Chocolate doesn't ask silly questions Chocolate understands."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


I've had the tester and the user now I'm ready for the Teacher.


----------



## mdiada

"Stay away from negativity. Always stay positive." - just a little something my pappaw always says when i visit him


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " Chocolate doesn't ask silly questions Chocolate understands."


LOL nice quote xD. Maybe chocolate should be my best friend then <3 Come here Ferror Rocher, Kit kat bar, etc.


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 Excellent Quote ! Perhaps we'll do a quote battle down the line.  We'll need to find some fair Judges. :clap


----------



## paris744

mdiada said:


> "Stay away from negativity. Always stay positive." - just a little something my pappaw always says when i visit him


 So very true, your pappaw sounds wise.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

" There are two mistakes one can make along the road to truth - not going all the way, and not starting." Budda


----------



## paris744

" If you change the way you look at things, the things you look at change." Dr. Wayne Dyer


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " There are two mistakes one can make along the road to truth - not going all the way, and not starting." Budda





paris744 said:


> " If you change the way you look at things, the things you look at change." Dr. Wayne Dyer


Two really great quotes.
Haha oh my, its like a SHOWDOWN!


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


Bravo ! :clap You should take a bow for that one.


----------



## pineapplebun

For all SASers who constantly think they're weird or rejects of society.


----------



## paris744

" Tough times never last, but tough people do." Robert Schuller


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> For all SASers who constantly think they're weird or rejects of society.


Very Funny !  Have you taken your bow yet?


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> Very Funny !  Have you taken your bow yet?


Haha nahh it's not a competition! I think all the quotes are equally amazing, depending on whatever anyone is experiencing. By that logic, everyone should take a bow


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> Haha nahh it's not a competition! I think all the quotes are equally amazing, depending on whatever anyone is experiencing. By that logic, everyone should take a bow


 I agree !


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


I learned this one the hard way. The most important thing is that I learned from it.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> I've had the tester and the user now I'm ready for the Teacher.


I've met the tester, user and the teacher I think, at least for this phase of my life! haha now time to meet the one who brings out the best!



paris744 said:


> I learned this one the hard way. The most important thing is that I learned from it.


Yeah, I only learned it recently and it's something that is very hard to practice since sometimes emotions seem to be > logic you know? haha. Someone put a quote here related to it by Will Smith that anger/hate will consume you and oh my it does. Whats important is you did learn from it


----------



## paris744

" You can't start the next Chapter of your life if you keep Re - Reading the last one."


----------



## GameGuy

"The biggest problem you will EVER have in life, is telling yourself you have a problem."


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes good things fall a part so better things can fall together." Marilyn Monroe


----------



## paris744

" You are today where your thoughts have brought you; you will be tomorrow where your thoughts take you. " James Allen


----------



## paris744

" Thinking is easy, acting is difficult, and to put one's thoughts into action is the most difficult thing in the world." Goethe


----------



## paris744

" If constructive thoughts are planted positive outcomes will be the result. Plant the seeds of failure and failure will follow." Sidney Madwed


----------



## paris744

" Friends are angels who lift us up when our wings forget how to fly.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " thinking is easy, acting is difficult, and to put one's thoughts into action is the most difficult thing in the world." goethe


agree sooo much!!!


----------



## Millais

'When I get sad, I stop being sad, and be awesome instead... True story !' - Barney Stinson (How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## pineapplebun

Millais said:


> 'When I get sad, I stop being sad, and be awesome instead... True story !' - Barney Stinson (How I Met Your Mother)


Lol as soon as I read the first four words, I was like, I BET THAT IS FROM BARNEY STINSON!


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## G i r l

"The best thing you can do is the right thing; the next best thing you can do is the wrong thing; the worst thing you can do is nothing." - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## paris744

" Life is like photography we use the negatives in order to develop."


----------



## paris744

" When life knocks you down to your knees, just remember that you are in the perfect position to pray."


----------



## paris744

" If you don't start out the day with a smile, it's not to late to start practicing for tomorrow."


----------



## paris744

" People are like Music some speak the truth and others are just noise."


----------



## paris744

" When nothing goes right...go left."


----------



## paris744

You'll never know how strong you are until being strong is the only choice you have left."


----------



## paris744

" Don't take life to seriously. Nobody makes it out alive anyway."


----------



## AwkBoy

"When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. Now, in the twilight of my life, misunderstanding has passed into contentment. Love, liberty, and time, once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward."


----------



## paris744

AwkBoy said:


> "When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. Now, in the twilight of my life, misunderstanding has passed into contentment. Love, liberty, and time, once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward."


 Very inspiring quote indeed.


----------



## AwkBoy

paris744 said:


> Very inspiring quote indeed.


Thanks, this quote inspires me not to waste and squander the love, liberty, and time I have while I'm still in my youth.


----------



## Millais

'You know, ladies and gentleman, what they're trying to tell us: life is an ocean and we are all ships, *now if your ship has sunk, don't despair, don't lose hope, **rise ye sunken ships*' - Letterman (Feb 2012) talking about the title of We Are Augustines' album: Rise Ye Sunken Ships


----------



## paris744

" You will not be punished for your anger, you will be punished by your anger."


----------



## paris744

" It's easy to stand with the crowd. It takes courage to stand alone."


----------



## paris744

" Everyone wants happiness and no one wants pain. But you can't have a rainbow without a little rain."


----------



## paris744

" Isn't it funny how day by day nothing changes, but when you look back, everything is different."


----------



## paris744

" Let your past make you Better, not Bitter."


----------



## paris744

" If they don't appreciate you they don't deserve you."


----------



## loumon

Don't waste a day...'cause one more day is one less day.


----------



## paris744

loumon said:


> Don't waste a day...'cause one more day is one less day.


 So true.


----------



## Monroee

Paris - You know you can put all your favourite quotes in one post. No need to make a new post for each one. :b

One that inspires me despite being rather dark: "The mind is its own place, and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven." 

I have my own interpretation of it. To me it means that no situation is a bad or good situation in itself. It is only our subjective interpretation of what is put before us that makes it so. Our mind is powerful and we have the ability to change our outlook despite what situation or place we are in. It reminds me that I do have the power to think differently of my life. There are no absolutes, only our perception.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

" Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."
 Albert Einstein


----------



## paris744

" A man should look for what is, and not for what he thinks should be."
 Albert Einstein


----------



## paris744

" You have three choices in life - give in, give up, or give it your all."


----------



## Ckg2011

*People die, but real love is forever. *


----------



## Ckg2011

* Even in death our love goes on. *


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Billius

"we are pretty true to ourselves, we don't bargain with our stuff we just release it, if they don't like it well f*** them" -Jørn Stubberud(bassist of mayhem) 



I find this profound and hilarious at the same time


----------



## paris744

ckg2011 said:


>


Two Beautiful Quotes ! Amy Lee also !


----------



## paris744

" You life does not get better by chance, it gets better by change."


----------



## paris744

" Faith, is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase."


----------



## paris744

" Apologizing doesn't mean you're right or wrong it just means you value your relationship more than your ego."


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " Faith, is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase."


Another one of my favourite quotes. Reminds me of the Secret documentary on the Law of Attraction that talks about this, seeing only a certain amount ahead of you. It can be pretty scary, not knowing what to expect at the end of it.


----------



## Ckg2011

Evanesvence.


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> Evanesvence.


 Nice!


----------



## Ckg2011

:b


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> :b


LMAO! that's a 10+


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 That's a Great One !


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> That's a Great One !


Haha I think it really struck a chord for me since it's pretty much where I am.

A quote, from one chocolate lover to another:


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Thix

"**** it, Dude. Let's go bowling."


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744

" You cannot move forward while looking backwards."


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 Very Wise Man.


----------



## paris744

:heart:squeeze:heart


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744

" If you admire the rainbow after the rain then why not love again after the pain."


----------



## paris744

" If you want something you've never had, then you've got to do something you've never done."


----------



## paris744

" What's meant to be... will always find it's way."


----------



## paris744

" Your Beliefs don't make you a better person, your Behavior does."


----------



## paris744

" A tear is made of 1% water and 99% feelings."


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 I thought you would like that.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 A Course in Miracles - Marianne Williamson.


----------



## Openyoureyes

"Butterflies can't see their wings. They can't see how truly beautiful they are, but everyone else can. People are like that as well."


----------



## AwkBoy

“I want to die in my sleep like my grandfather... Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.”
Will Shriner


----------



## AwkBoy

"I Heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed, life is harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world. Doctor says, 'Treatment is simple. The great clown Pagliacci is in town. Go see him. That should pick you up.' Man bursts into tears.'But doctor' He says, 'I am Pagliacci.' Good joke. Everybody laugh. Roll on snare drum. Curtains."


----------



## paris744

" Tout comprendre c'est tout pardonner."


----------



## Billius

While there is a chance of the world getting through its troubles, I hold that a reasonable man has to behave as though he were sure of it. If at the end your cheerfulness is not justified, at any rate you will have been cheerful.
H. G. Wells


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Because we don't know when we will die, we get to think of life as an inexhaustible well. And yet everything happens only a certain number of times, and a very small number really. How many more times will you remember a certain afternoon of your childhood, an afternoon that is so deeply a part of your being that you can't even conceive of your life without it? Perhaps four, or five times more? Perhaps not even that. How many more times will you watch the full moon rise? Perhaps twenty. And yet it all seems limitless..."


----------



## paris744

" Most of the shadows of this life are caused by standing in one's own sunshine."


----------



## paris744

" Be yourself. An original is always worth more than a copy."


----------



## paris744

" If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## AwkBoy

"Once you realize what a joke everything is, being the Comedian is the only thing that makes sense."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## loumon

paris744 said:


> So true.


 "Life is like a coin, you can spend it any way you wish, but you only spend it once."
The two sayings go hand in hand : )


----------



## ravens

"Adopting the right attitude can convert a negative stress into a positive one."
Dr. Hans Selye


----------



## ravens

"You must not allow yourself to dwell for a single moment on any kind of negative thought." 
Emmet Fox


----------



## Neo1234

''Life will have many setbacks.People close to you will hurt you.But you don't break it off.You don't hurt them more.You try to heal it.''


----------



## Strwbrry

.


> "No matter where you go - there you are" - Confucius


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


 :squeeze


----------



## paris744

" There may be a million things to smile about, but you're definitley my favorite one."


----------



## paris744

*" If I had a flower for everytime I thought of you, I could walk through my garden forever." *


----------



## GameGuy

Proverbs 3:5

"Trust in the Lord with all your heart,
and lean not on your own understanding;"


----------



## paris744

GameGuy said:


> Proverbs 3:5
> 
> "Trust in the Lord with all your heart,
> and lean not on your own understanding;"


 *100% *


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 *Beautiful. *


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 *I love your quotes. *


----------



## pineapplebun

*"I think so many times we let our past dictate our future. It not only hurts our life, but it hurts the good people who want to become apart of it, too" - DeAndre Carswell

"All of life's lessons you have been through is only a preparation for what is about to happen in your life. If the experience brings you joy, much wisdom has prepared you for this journey. If it brings you sorrow, remember lessons will keep striking you at your weakest point because that's what needs the most strengthening." - Bridgitte Nicole* *

"Rejection doesn't mean you aren't good enough; it means the other person failed to notice what you have to offer." - Mark Amend* *

"When you get little, you want more. When you get more, you desire even more. But when you lose everything, you realize little was enough" * *

"If we want to avoid the suffering of someone leaving us, we will never experience the joy of loving. And love is stronger than fear, life stronger than death, hope stronger than despair. We have to trust that the risk of loving is always worth taking" - Henri J.M. Nouwen*


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp




----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> *I love your quotes. *


Haha glad you love them just as much as I do. I love your quotes too, fellow quote addict


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> Haha glad you love them just as much as I do. I love your quotes too, fellow quote addict


 Great Quote - George.


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> *"I think so many times we let our past dictate our future. It not only hurts our life, but it hurts the good people who want to become apart of it, too" - DeAndre Carswell*
> 
> *"All of life's lessons you have been through is only a preparation for what is about to happen in your life. If the experience brings you joy, much wisdom has prepared you for this journey. If it brings you sorrow, remember lessons will keep striking you at your weakest point because that's what needs the most strengthening." - Bridgitte Nicole*
> 
> *"Rejection doesn't mean you aren't good enough; it means the other person failed to notice what you have to offer." - Mark Amend*
> 
> *"When you get little, you want more. When you get more, you desire even more. But when you lose everything, you realize little was enough" *
> 
> *"If we want to avoid the suffering of someone leaving us, we will never experience the joy of loving. And love is stronger than fear, life stronger than death, hope stronger than despair. We have to trust that the risk of loving is always worth taking" - Henri J.M. Nouwen*


*Great Quotes ! *


----------



## paris744

" Rise above the Storm and you will find the Sunshine. "


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

" Kindness is always fashionable. "


----------



## paris744

" Never settle for less than you deserve. "


----------



## paris744

" The Brave may not live forever but the Cautious don't live at all. "


----------



## GameGuy

"Your children will be the greatest source of both Grief and Joy in your life. But it is those two emotions that are the standards of love."

- My grandfather (R.I.P)


----------



## paris744

" Often in life we forget the things we should remember, remember the things we should forget. "


----------



## paris744

" The biggest challenge in life is to be yourself in a world that is trying to make you like everyone else. "


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " Never settle for less than you deserve. "





paris744 said:


> " The Brave may not live forever but the Cautious don't live at all. "





GameGuy said:


> "Your children will be the greatest source of both Grief and Joy in your life. But it is those two emotions that are the standards of love."
> 
> - My grandfather (R.I.P)


Really love those quotes


----------



## paris744

" Were all damaged in our own way. Nobody's perfect. I think we are all somewhat screwy, every single one of us. " Johnny Depp


----------



## paris744

" Until you are Broken, you don't know what you are made of. "


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " Until you are Broken, you don't know what you are made of. "


Mmm absolutely agree with this.

Reminds me of a similar quote! 

*"Sometimes falling flat on your face is exactly what's needed to help you see things from a totally different perspective, and get back on track."*


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> Mmm absolutely agree with this.
> 
> Reminds me of a similar quote!
> 
> *"Sometimes falling flat on your face is exactly what's needed to help you see things from a totally different perspective, and get back on track."*


 I see it now as a Blessing in disquise.


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Never wish you are somebody else because that is a waste of a person that you are."

"Life is too short and love is too precious to settle for anyone who treats you less than amazing" *


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> *"Never wish to you are somebody else because that is a waste of a person that you are." *
> 
> *"Life is too short and love is too precious to settle for anyone who treats you less than amazing" *


 Nice.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 Great Quotes. #856 Really Great.


----------



## pineapplebun

*"You can't force someone to respect you, but you can refuse to be disrespected."

"Be true to yourself. You will stop caring what others think of you when you realize how rarely they actually do"

"Sometimes someone has to hurt you deep enough to know that you are better without them in your life" 
*


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> *"You can't force someone to respect you, but you can refuse to be disrespected."*
> 
> *"Be true to yourself. You will stop caring what others think of you when you realize how rarely they actually do" *


 You're on a roll tonight girl.


----------



## millyxox

When we walk to the edge
of all the light we have
and take the step into the
darkness of the unknown,
we must believe that
one of two things will happen….
There will be something
solid for us to stand on
or we will be taught to fly.

Been through so much but I am finally learning how to fly =)


----------



## paris744

*" Sometimes your not afraid of letting go, your just afraid of accepting the fact it's, gone."*


----------



## paris744

" Take me as I am, or watch me as I go."


----------



## paris744

" Some people come in your life as Blessings, others come in your life as Lessons."


----------



## paris744

" The mind always remembers what the heart never forgets."


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Maybe it's not always about trying to fix something that's broken. Sometimes it's about starting over and creating something better. Sometimes growing up means growing apart."

"Sometimes we get lost in trying to live life for someone else, trying to meet their expectations, doing things just to impress others. Take a moment and stop. Are you doing things truly because you believe in them? Remember your own goals. Live, do and love so that YOU are happy, because when it comes down to it, relationships can end in an instant, but you will have to live with yourself for the rest of your life."

"In your quiet moments, what do you think about? How far you've come, or how far you have to go? Your strengths, or your weaknesses? The best that might happen, or the worst that might come to be? In your quiet moments, pay attention to your self - talk. Because maybe, just maybe, the only thing that needs to shift in order for you to experience more happiness, more love, and more vitality is your way of thinking."

"Sometimes when things go wrong it's because they would have turned out worse if they had gone right" - Mark Amend. 
*


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Ariya

Love is the only rational act


----------



## paris744

" You sometimes think you want to disappear, but all you really want is to be found."


----------



## paris744

" You don't really need someone to complete you...you only need someone to accept you completely."


----------



## paris744

" There comes a point in your life when you realize who really matters, who never did, and who always will."


----------



## paris744

" The soul always knows what to do to heal itself. The challenge is to silence the mind."


----------



## paris744

" The RAIN FALLS because the sky can no longer handlle its weight. Just like the TEARS FALL because the heart can no longer handle the pain."


----------



## paris744

" Why waste your time getting hurt by someone when there's someone else out there waiting to make you happy."


----------



## paris744

" Trying to forget someone you love is like trying to remember someone you never met."


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

"Someone once told me that time is a predator that stalks us all our lives. I'd rather think that time is a companion that goes with us on the journey, reminding us to cherish each moment-- because it never comes again. What we leave behind is not as important as how we lived. After all, we're only mortal." ~ Captain Jean-Luc Picard, "Star Trek Generations"


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Think of how many people have sat next to you. Now think how many people have sat next to you on purpose with their fingers crossed in hopes that you'll talk to them. I'm sure somebody has. There's plenty of times when somebody's seen you and hoped that you spoke to them, but you never did because you don't have the guts and neither do they. Don't go around thinking nobody likes you and that you're not loved. There's been plenty of times when a stranger has spotted you and thought, "Oh, they're just my type" but haven't had the courage or confidence to open their mouth and initiate a conversation. The funny thing is, neither have you."

"Please know there are much better things in life than being lonely or liked or bitter or mean or self-conscious. Go love someone just because. I know your heart may be badly bruised or even the victim of numerous knifings, but it will always heal, even if you don't want it to, it keeps going. There are the most fantastic, beautiful things and people out there, I promise. It is up to you to find them." *


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_"I realize, of course, that it is not true logic to argue--"The world is not as we think it is--therefore everything we think impossible is possible in it." Even if it be different, it is governed by law. The truly impossible is that which is outside law, and as nothing can be outside law, the impossible cannot exist."
_~ My ancestor, Abraham Merritt, from his book "The Moon Pool."


----------



## pineapplebun

Serum said:


> "Someone once told me that time is a predator that stalks us all our lives. I'd rather think that time is a companion that goes with us on the journey, reminding us to cherish each moment-- because it never comes again. What we leave behind is not as important as how we lived. After all, we're only mortal." ~ Captain Jean-Luc Picard, "Star Trek Generations"





Serum said:


> _"I realize, of course, that it is not true logic to argue--"The world is not as we think it is--therefore everything we think impossible is possible in it." Even if it be different, it is governed by law. The truly impossible is that which is outside law, and as nothing can be outside law, the impossible cannot exist."
> _~ My ancestor, Abraham Merritt, from his book "The Moon Pool."


Two really insightful quotes


----------



## pineapplebun

*"If you make mistakes, even serious ones, there is always another chance. Because failure is not simply the falling down, but the staying down."

"It is not just other people you need to forgive. You also need to learn to forgive yourself. For all the things you didn't do. For all the things you should have done."

"When you're at the top, remember what it felt like at the bottom. When you're at the bottom, remember what it felt like at the top. Good times don't last forever, but neither do the bad."

"Never confuse people who are always around with people who are always there."*


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> Two really insightful quotes


 I agree.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I really enjoy forgetting. When I first come to a place, I notice all the little details. 
I notice the way the sky looks. The color of white paper. The way people walk. Doorknobs. Everything. 
Then I get used to the place and I don't notice those things anymore. 
So only by forgetting can I see the place again as it really is. 
~ David Byrne, _True Stories_


----------



## paris744

" The way you think determines the way you feel, and the way you feel determines the way you act." 
Rick Warren.


----------



## paris744

*" Try and fail, but don't fail to try."*


----------



## pineapplebun

*"I believe that we are who we choose to be. Nobody's going to come and save you, you've got to save yourself. Nobody's going to give you anything. You've got to go out and fight for it. Nobody knows what you want except for you. And nobody will be as sorry as you if you don't get it. So don't give up on your dreams."

"It's all about falling in love with yourself and sharing that love with someone who appreciates you, rather than looking for love to compensate for a self love deficit." - Eartha Kitt*

*"All endings are also beginnings. We just don't know it at the time." 
- Mitch Albom
*
*"We all make mistakes, have troubles and even regret things in our past. But you are not your mistakes, you are not your struggles, and you are here NOW with the power to shape your day and your future." - Steve Maraboli*


----------



## paris744

" Never mistake knowledge for wisdom. One helps you make a living; the other helps you make a life."


----------



## paris744

" Motivation is what gets you started. Habit is what keeps you going."


----------



## aries21

"if you're tired of starting over then never give up".... i live by this every day especially when it comes to working out


----------



## Strwbrry

_ Today, give a stranger one of your smiles. It might be the only sunshine he sees all day. _


----------



## paris744

" Your mistakes do not define you."


----------



## paris744

" The walls we build around us to keep out the sadness also keep out the joy."


----------



## paris744

*" One day your life will flash before your eyes, make sure it's worth watching."*


----------



## paris744

" We can always choose to perceive things differently. You can focus on what's wrong in your life, or you can focus on what's right."


----------



## Sameer

"People are different from each other , no amount of getting after them is going to change them Nor is there any reason to change them, because the differences are probably good."
- David keirsey


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

" Life is full of challenges. Wise people choose to meet them. Foolish people choose to run from them."


----------



## helena AU

"Change your thoughts, change your world."


----------



## paris744

Remember life is kind of like a party. You invite a lot of people some leave early, some stay all night, some laugh with you, some laugh at you, and some show up really late. But in the end after the fun, there are a few who stay to help you clean up the mess. And most of the time they aren't even the ones who made the mess. These people are your real friends in life. They are the ones who matter most.


----------



## paris744

*" If you find yourself feeling like a fish out of water, by all means find a new river to swim in."*


----------



## paris744

" Pay less attention to what people say, and more attention to what they do."


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I don't care if people hate my guts. I assume most of them do.
The question is whether or not they're in a position to do anything about it.
~ William Burroughs, author of "Naked Lunch."


----------



## Ckg2011

*If your mind is off and your body is on, your might make it. If you mind is on and body is slightly off, you can make it. Mat Hoffman. *


----------



## GameGuy

*"The weak can never forgive*. *Forgiveness is an attribute of the strong".* - by Gandhi, Mahatma

*"The consequences of today are determined by your actions in the past. To change your future, alter your decisions today."*


----------



## paris744

_" Whatever life throws at you, even if it hurts, be strong and fight through it. Remember, strong walls shake but never collapse. Life always offers you another chance - it's called tomorrow."_


----------



## paris744

_" There are seven days in the week and someday isn't one of them."_


----------



## paris744

_" 99% of what you worry about will never happen."_


----------



## GameGuy

"The best way to see change in your life, is to be the change you want to see."


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744

" True friends are never apart. Maybe in distance but not in heart."


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Never give up.


----------



## paris744

If you want others to be Happy.
 Practice Compassion.
 If you want to be Happy .
 Practice Compassion. 

 ~Dalai Lama


----------



## paris744

" Don't let the sadness of your past and the fear of 
 your future ruin the happiness of your present."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " True friends are never apart. Maybe in distance but not in heart."


 I really like this one.


----------



## paris744

" *Happiness is not determined by what's happening around you, but rather whats happening inside you."*


----------



## paris744

" Be strong enough to stand alone, smart enough to know when you need help and brave enough to ask for it."


----------



## paris744

" Why do we close our eyes when we pray, cry, kiss or dream? Because the most beautiful things in life are not seen but felt by the Heart."


----------



## Ckg2011

*Why do we fall down? So we can learn to pick ourselves up*. Batman Begins.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " Why do we close our eyes when we pray, cry, kiss or dream? Because the most beautiful things in life are not seen but felt by the Heart."


 This is beautiful.


----------



## pineapplebun

GameGuy said:


> *"The weak can never forgive*. *Forgiveness is an attribute of the strong".* - by Gandhi, Mahatma



Absolutely agree with this. It's one thing to know that the best thing to do is to forgive, and your mind knows but actually being able to forgive wholeheartedly can be pretty damn hard! So yes it is an attribute for the strong! 



paris744 said:


> " Pay less attention to what people say, and more attention to what they do."


*
This reminds me of a quote I know, which is "Judge people by their actions and you will never be fooled by their words" *



paris744 said:


> " Life is full of challenges. Wise people choose to meet them. Foolish people choose to run from them."





Ckg2011 said:


> *Why do we fall down? So we can learn to pick ourselves up*. Batman Begins.





paris744 said:


> " *Happiness is not determined by what's happening around you, but rather whats happening inside you."*



Awesome quote guys  Keep em coming, and love the quote on your avatar Paris! Absolutely agree with it.


----------



## paris744

" People don't always need advice. Sometimes all they really need is a hand to hold, an ear to listen, and a heart to understand them."


" A great relationship is about two things: First, appreciating the similarities, and second, respecting the differences."


----------



## paris744

" Great things come from small beginnings." 


" Sometimes you just have to die a little inside in order to be reborn and rise again as a stronger and wiser version of you. 

" Everytime you Subtract Negative from your life, you make room for more Positive."


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " Sometimes you just have to die a little inside in order to be reborn and rise again as a stronger and wiser version of you.


Whoa awesome quote. REALLY LOVE this one lol I think that sums up my most life recently! xD


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> Whoa awesome quote. REALLY LOVE this one lol I think that sums up my most life recently! xD


Ditto.


----------



## GameGuy

"Every open eye is not seeing, and every closed eye is not sleeping."



"Your next step in your book of life is not yet written. But too often, people focus on the steps they've already made, rather than the steps they're making."


----------



## Ckg2011

*You Were Born To Be Real, Not To Be Perfect. *


----------



## Ckg2011

*I Love Coffee I Love Tea I Love You & Me. *


----------



## Ckg2011

*Start Every Day With New Hope, Leave Bad Memories Behind & Have Faith For A Better Tomorrow.*


----------



## Ckg2011

*A Simple Hug Goes A Very Long Way**. *:squeeze


----------



## Ckg2011

*When You Wake Up In The Morning, You Have Two Choices. Go Back To Sleep And Dream Your Dreams, Or Wake Up And Chase Those Dreams. *


----------



## Northern Lights

"Nothing is worth more than this day"
- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

​


----------



## paris744

'' Your Friendship is a Special Gift Generously Given, Happily Accepted and Deeply Appreciated."  

" The shell must break before the bird can fly."

" Let your FAITH be bigger than your FEARS."

" Not everything that is faced can be changed. But nothing can be changed until it is faced." 

" Be Faithful in small things because it is in them that your strength lies." 

" When you have come to the edge Faith is knowing you will be taught to fly." 

" Never be ashamed of a scar, it simply means you were stronger than whatever tried to hurt you." 

" The Best Love is the one that makes you a better person, without changing you into someone other than yourself."


----------



## paris744

" Learn from yesterday. Live for today hope for tomorrow." 

" Life is change. Growth is optional. Choose wisely."

'' Life does not accommodate you, it shatters you. It is meant to and it couldn't do it better. Every seed destroys it's container or else there would be no fruition." 

" The gem cannot be polished without friction, nor man perfected without trials."


----------



## pineapplebun

*Stop focusing on what you DON'T want in your life. The more you think about it, the more you affirm and attract what you fear into our everyday experiences. You become your own worst enemy.

Replaying a painful memory over and over in your head is a form of self-abuse. Toxic thoughts create a toxic body. So make peace with yourself and your past. Heal your thoughts and you heal your health.

Do fall in love, not necessarily with a person, but with an aim, an ambition, a passion. What would be your reason to wake up every morning with a smile? *

*The only way to get over the past is to leave it behind. If you spend your time re-living moments that are gone forever, you might miss the special moments that are yet to come. *


----------



## Northern Lights

"We are more often frightened than hurt; and we suffer more from imagination than from reality"

- Lucius Annaeus Seneca

​


----------



## GameGuy

*"It is the quality of your convictions that will determine the quality of your success."*


----------



## paris744

' Ego ' is the only requirement to destroy any relationship...
so be the bigger person skip the ' E ' and let it ' Go. '

" A strong woman knows she has strength enough for the journey. But a woman of strength knows it is in the journey where she will become strong."

" Don't do something permanently Stupid just because you're temporarily upset." 

" There are three types of people in the world:
Those who make things happen, 
Those who watch things happen, 
and those who wonder what happened."


----------



## forgetaboudit

"It's not what is thrown at you in life, it's how you react to it."


----------



## paris744

" The secret to joy is the mastery of pain."
Anais Nin 

" The outer conditions of a person's life will always be found to reflect their inner beliefs." 
James Allen


----------



## paris744

" Love and compassion are necessities not luxuries. Without them humanity cannot survive." 
Dalai Lama


----------



## vanishingpt

_"The reaction is not necessarily the barometer to the quality of something."_
- Jon Stewart


----------



## paris744

'' He who would accomplish little need sacrifice little; he who would achieve much must sacrifice much. He who would attain highly must sacrifice greatly." 
James Allen

" Good thoughts bear good fruit, bad thoughts bear bad fruit." 
James Allen


----------



## paris744

" Don't take life to seriously always find time to laugh! Laughter not only adds years to your life, but adds more life to your years." 

" The Truth doesn't cost anything, but a lie could cost you everything."


----------



## paris744

" Man's mind may be likened to a garden, which may be intelligently cultivated or allowed to run wild. 
James Allen ( From as a man thinketh.)

" As a man thinketh in his heart, so shall he be. 
James Allen,


----------



## fredbloggs02

"The more the worms writhe, the more I yearn to crush out their entrails! It is a moral teething; and I grind with greater energy, in proportion to the increase of pain".


----------



## paris744

" Freedom is not worth having if it does not include the freedom to make mistakes."


----------



## paris744

" If the road is easy, you're likely going the wrong way."


----------



## paris744

" When we give cheerfuly and accept gratefully, everyone is blessed."
Maya Angelou


----------



## paris744

" Count your smiles instead of your tears, count your courage instead of your fears."


----------



## Zerix

It is the patient ones that control the world; the impatient ones are controlled by it!


----------



## jne4str

"Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game."


----------



## paris744

*" I like to think that God sends us special friends to share our lives... *
*very special people we can be ourselves with, talk with, laugh with, hope with, and believe with... *
*friends like you. I'm sure he knows just how special you are to me... *
*and right now, I'm hoping that you know, too." :squeeze *


----------



## Zerix

IF NOT NOW... THEN WHEN?

:teeth


----------



## paris744

" Nothing is so strong as gentleness nothing so gentle as real strength."


----------



## paris744

" It's much better to promise nothing & try and give everything than promise everything and give nothing at all."


----------



## paris744

" If you take your eyes off your goals, all you see are obstacles."


----------



## paris744

" Humility is the ability to give up your pride and still retain your dignity."


----------



## paris744

" Stop thinking to much, it's alright not to know all the answers."


----------



## Lokis Whispers

I came across this comment on Reddit today and it totally made me feel inspired. Maybe it'll make someone else feel the same way 



> Hey dude, I used to be *really* bad with social anxiety. Like run when someone knocks on the door, can't even order pizza, avoiding eye contact at all cost kind of social anxiety.
> 
> Now i'm a two star Thespian (honor society for drama club).
> 
> Here's what you do.
> 
> *Go look at your ****ing mirror.* Don't bull**** it, do it. Now talk to yourself. Tell yourself about your day. You look pretty damn stupid, don't you? Keep doing it. Spend at least 5 minutes doing it. Talk about your day. Your cat. Megan Fox. Whatever. Now walk away. Go to sleep.
> 
> Wake the **** up dude, you over slept. Alright, go brush your teeth. Stare at yourself. Don't even blink the whole time you're brushing your teeth. Kinda weird isn't it? Rinse that **** out and Listerine up in that *****. Go through your day.
> 
> Come home. Go to that mirror. Get a post it note and write *one* thing that made you happy. Don't get all fancy and ****, I just said one thing. Now talk to yourself. Why did that make you happy? What's up? How was your day? Do it for *10 minutes*.
> 
> Wake up. I want you to look at yourself more while your getting prepared for the day. Or if you're not getting out that day, put a mirror beside your computer.
> 
> Don't you get it, dude? You're not afraid of other people. You're *afraid of yourself*, and you're missing out 'cause you're ****ing awesome. You'll learn that. You owe it to yourself to learn that.
> 
> Take care dude. Let me know if you've got any questions. Trust me, being on stage in a tutu clucking like a chicken in front of 200 people wasn't exactly the easiest thing I accomplished in my life.
> 
> But damn am I proud.
> 
> You will be too.
> 
> *Make one more post it note.* Write: I want to be proud.
> 
> I will be proud.
> 
> Get out there, man.


----------



## paris744

" You Can't Control The Wind But You Can Set Your Sails." 
Billy Joe Armstrong


----------



## anemptycanvas

if anyone hurts you, never let them know.


----------



## pudderkiz

EVERYTHING comes from within
Don't live to find meaning
live with meaning


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Don't let your search for a happy ending get in the way of living a happy life"*

*"You can try your hardest, you can do everything and say everything, but sometimes people just aren't worth trying over anymore. They aren't worth worrying about and it's important to know when to let go of someone who only brings you down."*

*"Living for the approval of others is like being a slave to a cruel master. Their acceptance doesn't free you, it enslaves you."*

*"Remember that you are beautiful, but keep in mind that not everyone is going to see that."*


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Positive thinking is not about expecting the best to happen every time, but accepting that whatever happens is the best for this moment."*

*"Wisdom is learning to let go when you want to hang on. Courage is learning to hang on when you want to let go." -Mark Amend. 
*
*"When the person you want to be with pushes you away, thank them for pointing you in the right direction of the person you need."*

*"If you really want world-class success, decide today to stop caring what other people think and keep your own counsel. Others may or may not have your best interests at heart, but you always will. Trust yourself and know that if you're wrong, you have the ability to bounce back. Caring about other people is an asset. Caring about what other people think is a liability." - Steve Siebold*


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Loving someone should not mean losing you. Love empowers you. It shouldn't erase you."*

*"Some people think that to be strong is to never feel pain. In reality, the strongest people are the ones who feel it, understand it, accept and learn from it."*

*"Don't worry about what other people say behind your back - they are the people who are finding faults in your life instead of fixing the faults in their own life."*


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> *"Loving someone should not mean losing you. Love empowers you. It shouldn't erase you."*
> 
> *"Some people think that to be strong is to never feel pain. In reality, the strongest people are the ones who feel it, understand it, accept and learn from it."*
> 
> *"Don't worry about what other people say behind your back - they are the people who are finding faults in your life instead of fixing the faults in their own life."*


*I really love your Beautiful Quotes and hope you will continue posting them. *


----------



## paris744

" Suffer the pain of Discipline or suffer the pain of regret."


----------



## paris744

" A smile is the best makeup any girl can wear."


----------



## paris744

" Knowledge is power but action gets things done."


----------



## paris744

" Don't pray for life to get easier just pray that you will get stronger."


----------



## Trigo

pineapplebun said:


> *"Loving someone should not mean losing you. Love empowers you. It shouldn't erase you."*
> 
> *"Some people think that to be strong is to never feel pain. In reality, the strongest people are the ones who feel it, understand it, accept and learn from it."*
> 
> *"Don't worry about what other people say behind your back - they are the people who are finding faults in your life instead of fixing the faults in their own life."*


I'll keep those in mind, thanks


----------



## paris744

" No two people see the rainbow the same way.....
High in the sky the beauty of nature...
Touches each his own way.....
If you feel the joy which you cannot measure.....
You are close to your heart.....
Which is a priceless treasure."


----------



## GameGuy

"Giving is better than receiving, because giving starts the receiving process."


----------



## spammer1234141

"Think and Grow Rich".


----------



## Ckg2011

*Band - Hey Monday.*
*Song - Set Off.*

They stop and stare
And try to drag us down
Light the fuse, flip the switch
Baby, hold your ground

You and me
They wanna break us
Let's shake it up
'Cause they will never take us

Set off all the fires
Set off your alarms
I don't care what they say
'Cause they don't know who we are


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> *I really love your Beautiful Quotes and hope you will continue posting them. *





Trigo said:


> I'll keep those in mind, thanks


Thanks guys, glad you guys loved them too! 
When I see something I like I'll make sure to share them Paris for sure


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Best Relationship Is When You Can Act Like Lovers. But Also Like Bestfriends.*


* Friends Don't Let Friends Do Silly Things Alone. *


* Friends Are the Family You Get To Choose*


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


*I Love this Beautiful Quote. So true. :squeeze*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *The Best Relationship Is When You Can Act Like Lovers. But Also Like Bestfriends.*
> 
> *Friends Don't Let Friends Do Silly Things Alone. *
> 
> *Friends Are the Family You Get To Choose*


Beautiful. :heart


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ckg2011* :heart *Paris744*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *Ckg2011* :heart *Paris744*


Paris744 :heart Ckg2011


----------



## paris744

:heart:heart" Know that you are truly Special to me. 
Realize you have a Beautiful Heart and Soul. 
Know that you are a Precious Treasure to me.
And most of all Know that I Love You unconditionally for who you are." :squeeze :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> :heart:heart" Know that you are truly Special to me.
> Realize you have a Beautiful Heart and Soul.
> Know that you are a Precious Treasure to me.
> And most of all Know that I Love You unconditionally for who you are." :squeeze :heart:heart


 :squeeze


----------



## paris744

" You can't really begin to appreciate life until it has knocked you down a few times. You can't really begin to appreciate love until your heart has been broken. And you can't really begin to appreciate happiness until you've known sadness. Once you've walked through the valley, the view from the mountaintop is breathtaking."


----------



## paris744

" Some people think that to be strong is to never feel pain. In reality the strongest people are the ones who feel it, understand it, accept and learn from it."


----------



## paris744

" Strength of character isn't always about how much you can handle before you break, it's also about how much you can handle after you've broken."


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Sometimes walking away has nothing to do with weakness, and everything to do with strength. We walk away not because we want others to realize our worth and value, but because we finally realized our own." -Robert Tew

"Forgiveness doesn't mean you excuse the crime. It just means you're no longer willing to be the victim." *


----------



## paris744

" When we long for a life with no difficulties, remind us that oaks grow strongly in contray winds, and diamonds are made under pressure."


----------



## paris744

" Time is like a river. You cannot touch the same water twice, because the flow that has passed will never pass again. Enjoy every moment of life..."


----------



## paris744

" Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony."
 Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes it takes the worst pain to bring about the Best Change, you have been the Best Change that I have Prayed for." :heart:squeeze


----------



## GameGuy

If you realized how powerful your thoughts are, you would never think a negative thought.


----------



## shindoable

"The difference between the impossible and the possible lies in a man's determination" - Tommy Lasorda 

"Impossible is a word to be found only in the dictionary of fools" - Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Ckg2011

*When I look at the keyboard, I see that U and I are always together. *


----------



## paris744

" People are like stained glass windows: They sparkle and shine when the sun is out, but when the darkness sets in their true beauty is revealed. Only if there is a light with in."


----------



## paris744

" For every minute you are angry, you lose sixty seconds of Happiness."


----------



## paris744

" Integrity is doing the right thing when no one is watching." 


" Self Respect is the cornerstone of Virtue."


----------



## paris744

" Intelligence without ambition is a bird without wings." 


" There are two ways of spreading light to be the candle or the mirror that reflects it."


----------



## Nyxa

''A lot of people think that just because you workout, lift weights, eat right and you do what people tell you to do that you’ll live a long life. Maybe you will, but why do people measure life by the years instead of how good the years were?''


----------



## paris744

Hang On Pain Ends.

 " The light at the end of the tunnel is your life;
 It's the tunnel that's temporary."


----------



## ravens

"Love recognizes no barriers. It jumps hurdles, leaps fences, penetrates walls to arrive at it destination full of hope."

Maya Angelou​


----------



## paris744

ravens said:


> "Love recognizes no barriers. It jumps hurdles, leaps fences, penetrates walls to arrive at it destination full of hope."​
> Maya Angelou​


This is a Beautiful Quote Ravens.


----------



## Already

There is no room for jealousy in success...


----------



## ravens

*"Faith makes all things possible.... love makes all things easy."*


----------



## paris744

ravens said:


> *"Faith makes all things possible.... love makes all things easy."*


:agree


----------



## ravens

"True love is not something that comes everyday, follow your heart, it knows the right answer."


----------



## Ckg2011

*Always Believe That Something Wonderful Is About To Happen.*


----------



## ravens

*"It's never too late to find true love, for time ages love perfectly."*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *Always Believe That Something Wonderful Is About To Happen.*


 :heart:heart


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

" If I could reach up and hold a star for every time you've made me smile, the entire evening sky would be in the palm of my hand. " :heart:kiss :heart


----------



## paris744

" A little Faith will bring your Soul to Heaven, but a lot of Faith will bring Heaven to your Soul."


----------



## paris744

" The journey between what you once were and who you are now becoming is where the dance of life really takes place."


----------



## ravens

"Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage."
Lao Tzu​


----------



## paris744

" To Love is nothing..
 To be Loved is something..
 To Love and
 be Loved is 
 everything... " :heart:heart


----------



## ravens

*"Love is not blind; it simply enables one to see things others fail to see."*


----------



## paris744

" As your Faith is strengthened you will find that there is no longer the need to have a sense of control that things will flow as they will, and that you will flow with them, to your great delight and benefit." :heart:squeeze


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " As your Faith is strengthened you will find that there is no longer the need to have a sense of control that things will flow as they will, and that you will flow with them, to your great delight and benefit." :heart:squeeze


 :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :kiss :heart


----------



## paris744

" Work for a cause, not for applause. Live life to express, not to impress. Don't strive to make your presence noticed, just make your absence felt."


----------



## paris744

" The Eyes are useless when the mind is blind."


----------



## paris744

" A mind at peace, a mind centered and not focused on harming others is stronger than any physical force in the Universe."


----------



## paris744

" Judgements prevent us from seeing the good that lies beyond appearances."


----------



## paris744

" You stand at the threshold of a grand adventure. The extent to which you experience the fullness of that journey is determined by the extent to which you let go of the scenarios that no longer serve you. "


----------



## paris744

" Believe in yourself and all that you are. Know that there is something inside you that is greater than any obstacle."


----------



## ravens

"A flower cannot blossom without sunshine, and man cannot live without love."
Max Muller​


----------



## ravens

*"A true friend is the greatest of all blessings, and that which we take the least care of all to acquire."*
Francois de La Rochefoucauld​


----------



## paris744

" When God measures man, he puts the tape around his heart-not his head."


----------



## paris744

" You will never have to force anything that's truly meant to be." 


" If you're tired of drama in your life, just quit being the actor." 


" A bad attitude is like a flat tire, you can't go anywhere until you change it."


----------



## paris744

" Your time is precious. Don't waste it on someone who doesn't realize that you are, too." 


" True Friends give us the courage to lift the blinds on our hearts. To open up and show what we generally keep hidden from the rest of the world."


----------



## paris744

" There are two ways of spreading light to be the candle or the mirror that reflects it."


----------



## paris744

" Inspiring people are vitamins for our spirits. They come in all kinds of disquises and descriptions. If you open your heart to being inspired, they will appear." 
 ~Sark


----------



## ravens

*"To love means loving the unlovable. To forgive means pardoning the unpardonable. Faith means believing the unbelievable. Hope means hoping when everything seems hopeless."*
Gilbert K. Chesterton
​


----------



## paris744

" Wisdom is avoiding all thoughts that weaken you." 


" Are intention creates our reality."


" There is no way to Happiness. Happiness is the way."


----------



## ravens

*"If instead of a gem, or even a flower, we should cast the gift of a loving thought into the heart of a friend, that would be giving as the angels give."*
George MacDonald
​


----------



## ravens

*"Each friend represents a world in us, a world possibly not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."*
_- Anais Nin_


----------



## ravens

*"Two are better than one; because they have a good reward for their labour. For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up." *
_- Bible: Ecclesiastes 4:9_


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Accept what is - never waste your time wondering about what might have been. Get busy thinking about what still might be and trusting that however it plays out, it will leave you glad that what might have been, never came to be."

"Wake up motivated. Not everyone made it to today, so don't take your time for granted."

"When things fall apart, consider the possibility that life knocked it down on purpose. Not to bully you, or to punish you, but to prompt you to build something that better suits your personality and your purpose. Sometimes things fall apart so better things can fall together" - Sandra King*


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I want God to see me.
~ Doug Rice, A Good C*ntboy is Hard to Find.


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


----------



## paris744

" You cannot find yourself in the past or future. The only place where you can find yourself is in the now."
Eckhart Tolle


----------



## paris744

" The quieter you become the more you can hear.
 Ram Dass


" Only in quiet waters do things mirror themselves undistorted. Only in a quiet mind is adequate perception of the world." 


" The human mind is a channel through which things-to-be are coming into the realm of things-that-are."


----------



## ravens

*Love never gives up, never loses faith, is always hopeful, and endures through every circumstance.*
*- I Corinthians 13:7*


----------



## ravens

*"Kind words do not cost much. They never blister the tongue or lips. They make other people good-natured. They also produce their own image on men's souls, and a beautiful image it is."*
_- Blaise Pascal_


----------



## Ckg2011

*Having A Rough Morning? Place Your Hand Over Your Heart. Feel That? That's Called Purpose. You're Alive For A Reason. *


----------



## paris744

_To all the people along the way who hurt me, lied to me, betrayed me, disappointed me broke my heart...you unknowingly pointed me in the direction of my own North Star. Without the messes, I wouldn't have a message. You taught me more than you could ever take from me._
_Thank-You _


----------



## paris744

" When someone loves you, they don't have to say it. You can tell by the way they treat you.


----------



## paris744

" Never play with the feelings of others because you may win the game but the risk is that you will surely lose the person for a life time." 

~Shakespeare


----------



## brandini734

"And in the end the love you make, is equal to the love you make."

"To lead a better life, I need my love to be here."

"I guess we are who we are for a lot of reasons. And maybe we'll never know most of them. But even if we don't have the power to choose where we come from, *we can still choose where we go from there*." -Stephen Chbosky


----------



## Ckg2011

*Protect Her 
Fight For Her*
*Kiss Her *
*Love Her *
*Hold Her *
*Laugh With Her *

*But Don't Let Her Fall Unless You Plan To Catch Her. *


----------



## GameGuy

Though you may know where the road ahead leads, there will always be some kind of misleading curve or split you must face. And it matters not which path you choose. What matters most is the destination you have set for yourself, and that you never let that place fade from your sight.


----------



## paris744

GameGuy said:


> Though you may know where the road ahead leads, there will always be some kind of misleading curve or split you must face. And it matters not which path you chose. What matters most is the destination you have set for yourself, and that you never let that place fade from your sight.


Great Quote Game Guy


----------



## GameGuy

paris744 said:


> Great Quote Game Guy


Thanks... would you believe I said?

Here's another that, I just found though:

"You must accept what you might fail. Then if you do your best and still don't win, at least you can be satisfied that you've tried." *- Rosalynn Carter*


----------



## paris744

" Integrity is telling myself the truth. And honesty is telling the truth to other people."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun

GameGuy said:


> Though you may know where the road ahead leads, there will always be some kind of misleading curve or split you must face. And it matters not which path you choose. What matters most is the destination you have set for yourself, and that you never let that place fade from your sight.





GameGuy said:


> "You must accept what you might fail. Then if you do your best and still don't win, at least you can be satisfied that you've tried." *- Rosalynn Carter*


Two really great quotes


----------



## paris744

" Your pain is the breaking of the shell that encloses your understanding."


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## reaffected

"_I_ care for myself. The more solitary, the more friendless, the more unsustained I am, the more I will respect myself." 
― Charlotte Bronte. _Jane Eyre. _


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## GameGuy

"Human beliefs, like all other natural growths, elude the barrier of systems." *- George Elliot*


----------



## paris744

gameguy said:


> "human beliefs, like all other natural growths, elude the barrier of systems." *- george elliot*


Nice


----------



## paris744

" Life without endearing words is like being in a garden without flowers. Endearing words create a feeling that transcends our reality and makes life worth living."


----------



## paris744

" The only real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new landscapes but in having new eyes."
 -Marcel Proust


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## ravens

*"Let us be grateful to people who make us happy, they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom."*
Marcel Proust ​


----------



## ravens

*"In everyone's life, at some time, our inner fire goes out. It is then burst into flame by an encounter with another human being. We should all be thankful for those people who rekindle the inner spirit."*
Albert Schweitzer
​


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Solomon's Tomb

"Can you see your days blighted by darkness?
Is it true you beat your fists on the floor?
Stuck in a world of isolation while the ivy grows over the door..."
~ Pink Floyd "Lost for Words" from the 1994 album "The Division Bell"


----------



## Adversary

"The demand to be loved is the greatest of all arrogant presumptions.'
*- Friedrich Nietzsche*


----------



## GameGuy

The world is moving so fast these days that the person who says "it cant be done" is generally interrupted by the person doing it.


----------



## ravens

*"If you're alone, I'll be your shadow. If you want to cry, I'll be your shoulder. If you want a hug, I'll be your pillow. If you need to be happy, I'll be your smile... But anytime you need a friend, I'll just be me."*


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Ckg2011

* When You Smile, I Melt Inside. *


----------



## paris744

" Anyone can catch your eye, but it takes Someone Special to catch your Heart. " :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " Anyone can catch your eye, but it takes Someone Special to catch your Heart. "


 :squeeze


----------



## Temujin

The greatest joy for a man is to defeat his enemies, to drive them before him, to take from them all they possess, to see those they love in tears, to ride their horses, and to hold their wives and daughters in his arms.

Genghis Khan 

I have come to believe that the whole world is an enigma, a harmless enigma that is made terrible by our own mad attempt to interpret it as though it had an underlying truth.

Umberto Eco, _Foucault's Pendulum_

Individuals are free to do what they like so long as it does not harm others [paraphrased]. . . that mankind is better off for suffering others to make decisions he feels are poor, than to compel them to obey
John Stuart Mill juniour junour _On liberty_


----------



## Luctor

"It ain't all good but it's all good enough" - Mike "Eydea" Larsen


----------



## ravens

*"A single rose can be my garden... a single friend, my world."*
Leo Buscaglia


----------



## paris744

" It's not how much you do but how much love you put into the doing that matters. "
-Mother Teresa


----------



## paris744

" Always do your best. What you plant now, you will harvest later."
-Og Mandino."


----------



## Ckg2011

ravens said:


> *"A single rose can be my garden... a single friend, my world."*
> Leo Buscaglia


 That beautiful.


----------



## ravens

Ckg2011 said:


> That beautiful.


It's been so long since I've had a friend I've almost forgot what it's like to have one.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"As the tear-filled stars of the Eleatic ablaze in his steel chariot under the full white shimmering moon, one white horse one black storm ahead burning all in his wake, whence before him arises like the reflected mist on a clear pool, an ignoble one without horses, it's shambling velocity swaying as they loom up before him from the rapidly thinning distance of a narrow passage, never submitting or surrendering his powers, thunders down upon him as streaked lightning: "out of my way insignificant wretch! Your miserable sluggishness obstructs my passing!"-mine

"Human understanding lows between the fringe of an eclipsed sun and eternal blackness"-mine

"One masters the shadow of integrity with silence disdaining conscience all it's treacherous gestures....!"-mine

Obviously the first looks off because it doesn't allow me to write it as I would here<not a maxim.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Ckg2011 said:


> That beautiful.


I would say beautiful, but I'm not in that sort of mood at the moment.


----------



## mollymarie18

the key to change, is letting go of fear.


----------



## Osito

"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us.' We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There's nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we're liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others." (A Return to Love: Reflections on the Principles of "A Course in Miracles", Harper Collins, 1992. From Chapter 7, Section 3])


----------



## mollymarie18

the key to change, is letting go of fear.


----------



## paris744

" Tenderness And Kindness Are Not Signs Of Weakness And Despair, But Manifestations Of Strength And Resolution." 
-Kahlil Gibrab


----------



## fredbloggs02

ravens said:


> It's been so long since I've had a friend I've almost forgot what it's like to have one.





paris744 said:


> " Tenderness and kindness are not signs of weakness and despair, but manifestations of strength and resolution."


I might agree with that, in the same way I agree with Plato's forms. However, without that firm basis which I feel is more than words will supply, I think if excessively empathetic individuals don't show some hubris they put themselves at risk sooner or later.

I heard what happened Ravens. Sorry.


----------



## paris744

" Where There Is Love There Is Life."
 ~Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## paris744

" Raise Your Words, Not Voice. It Is Rain That Grows Flowers, Not Thunder."


----------



## paris744

" The Only Lasting Beauty Is The Beauty Of The Heart."


----------



## paris744

" Envy Is Ignorance, Imitation Is Suicide."
 -Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Billius

The TISM song five yards, here is a sample


> You're only one fad away from being retro
> You're only one drug away from liking techno
> You're only one glasses of pair from dyslexia
> You're only one Cleo mag from anorexia
> You're only five yards from a ****wit


----------



## GameGuy

"You cannot run away from weakness. Rather, you must fight it out or you will surely parish. And if that be the case, why not fight it now. And best of all, where you stand?" - _Robert Louis Stevenson_

"Ideas are like rabbits. You get a couple and learn how to handle them, and pretty soon you have a dozen." - _John Ernst Steinbeck _


----------



## paris744

" Courage: The Most Important Of All The Virtues Because Without Courage, You Can't Practice Any Other Virtue Consistently."


----------



## paris744

" Happiness Is Not A Matter Of Intensity But Of Balance And Order And Rhythm And Harmony."


----------



## paris744

" The Greatest Treasures Are Those Invisible To The Eye But Found By The Heart."


----------



## ravens

"The *reason people find it so hard to be happy* is that they always see the past better than it was, the present worse than it is, and the future less resolved than it will be"

Marcel Pagnol.


----------



## ravens

"I think *everyone should be told they're beautiful until they believe it* " - Unknown


----------



## paris744

" For Changes To Be Of Any True Value, They've Got To Be Lasting And Consistent."


----------



## paris744

" Courage Is Like Love; It Must Have Hope For Nourishment." 
-Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## paris744

" Character Is So Important. What Makes Up This Thing Called Character - It Consists Of Integrity, Courage, Fortitude, Honesty, And Loyalty."


----------



## paris744

" The Best Things In Life Are Unexpected - Because There Were No Expectations."


----------



## paris744

" Never Be Bullied Into Silence. Never Allow Yourself To Be Made A Victim. Accept No One's Definition Of Your Life; Define Yourself."


----------



## paris744

" Knowledge Is Knowing A Tomato Is A Fruit.
Wisdom Is Not Putting it In A Fruit Salad." 


" We Live In A Society Where Pizza Gets To Your House Before The Police Do."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Disintegration

"Be yourself; everyone else is already taken."

Oscar Wilde.


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 I Really Like These Quotes.


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 Beautiful Quotes.


----------



## paris744

_" We Delight In The Beauty Of The Butterfly, But Rarely Admit The Changes It Has Gone Through To Achieve That Beauty." _
_-Maya Angelou _


_" Be A Rainbow In Someone Else's Cloud." _
_-Maya Angelou_


----------



## paris744

_" I've Learned That You Shouldn't Go Through Life With A Catcher's Mitt On Both Hands; You Need To Be Able To Throw Something Back."_
_-Maya Angelou _


_" Surviving Is Important. Thriving Is Elegant." _
_-Maya Angelou_


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> I Really Like These Quotes.


Haha well glad you enjoy them as usual Paris ^^

*People always think the most painful thing is losing the one you love, but the truth is, losing yourself in the process of loving someone too much and forgetting your special too is worse. You can always find someone new, but not another you.

Being honest might not get you a lot of friends, but it will always get you the right ones. 
**
If you want to make a job seem mighty hard, just keep putting it off. *


----------



## BNorm

1."I'm not looking for sympathy, just to be looked as a man on the mission. A man who never give up."

2."In order to get to the other side, you have to go through something."

3."The whole secret of existence is to have no fear. Never fear what will become of you, depend on no one. Only the moment you reject all help are you freed." Siddhartha Gautama


----------



## Billius

"better bread with water than cake with trouble" Russian proverb


----------



## sica

"The greatest pleasure in life is doing what others say you can not do"


----------



## paris744

_" You Are STRONGER Than You Know. _
_BRAVER Than You Believe And _
_SMARTER Than You Think You Are." _


----------



## paris744

_" Happiness Is A Choice That Requires Effort At Times." _


_" Anxiety Is A Thin Stream Of Fear Trickling Through The Mind. _
_If Encouraged, It Cuts A Channel Into Which All Other Thoughts Are Drained."_


----------



## paris744

" _Real Difficulties Can Be Over Come, It Is Only The Imaginary Ones That Are Unconquerable." _


_" Worry Never Robs Tomorrow Of It's Sorrow, It Only Saps Today Of It's Joy."_


----------



## paris744

_" Fear Is Temporary _
_ Regret Is Forever." _


_" Pile Up Too Many Tomorrows And You'll Find You've Collected Nothing But A Bunch Of Empty Yesterdays."_


----------



## paris744

_Love Is Patient, Love Is Kind. It Does Not Envy, It Does Not Boast, It Is Not Proud. It Is Not Rude, It Is Not Self-Seeking, It Is Not Easily Angered, It Keeps No Record Of Wrongs. Love Does Not Delight In Evil But Rejoices With The Truth. It Always Protects, Always Perseveres. _
_Love Never Fails. _
_1 Corinthians 13:4-8_


----------



## paris744

_" Happiness Is Living By Inner Purpose, Not By Outer Pressures." _


_" Remember, Happiness Doesn't Depend Upon Who You Are Or What You Have It Depends Solely Upon What You Think.'_


----------



## paris744

" The Greatest Mistake You Can Make In Life Is To Be Continually Fearing You Will Make One."


----------



## paris744

sica said:


> "The greatest pleasure in life is doing what others say you can not do"


So True.


----------



## roseblood

“To hell with them. Nothing hurts if you don’t let it.”
Ernest Hemingway

Hemingway is the best.


----------



## loumon

pineapplebun said:


> *"When you get little, you want more. When you get more, you desire even more. But when you lose everything, you realize little was enough" *


Wisdom.


----------



## paris744

" Remember , Happiness Is Not In Doing What One Likes, But In Liking What One Does." 


" If You Don't Think Everyday Is A good Day, Just Try Missing One."


----------



## paris744

" In Order To Not be Influenced By The Illusion Of Chaos Outside Yourself, You Must Become The Truth Within Yourself." 


" If You Don't Get Everything You Want, Think Of The Things You Don't Get That You Don't Want." 
-Oscar Wilde


----------



## Josh2323

Manifest plainness, Embrace simplicity, Reduce selfishness, Have few desires.
-Lao Tzu

If your going through hell, keep going. 
-Winston Churchill


----------



## paris744

_" Sometimes People Put Up Walls Not To Keep Others Out. _
_But To See Who Cares Enough To Tear Them Down." :heart_


----------



## paris744

" Patience Is Bitter, But It Bears Sweet Fruit." 

" The Turning Point In The Process Of Growing Up Is When You Discover The Core Of Strength Within You That Survives All Hurt."


----------



## ewebpedia

Changing a face doesn't matter a most, Facing the change is what counts!


----------



## paris744

" There's A Difference Between Interest And Commitment. When You're Interested In Doing Something, You Do It Only When It's Convenient. When You're Committed To Something You Accept No Excuses Only Results."


----------



## Ckg2011

*Love Is Like Blowing Kisses In The Wind That Lightly Touches Your Lips And Enters Your Soul. *


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

I have two.

_'...this destruction was creation, progress in the march of beauty through death.' -_ John Muir

I forget where I heard it. Muir was describing the fallout of a volcano and how after all the fire and ashfall, the land had never been so fertile. It inspires me when volcanoes erupt in my life. The other one is a Swedish proverb:

_'When the blind man carries the lame man, both go forward.'_


----------



## paris744

" Hope Never Abandons You, You Abandon it." 


" Go Beyond What You Feel Like Doing And Do What's Right. Everytime You Do What's Right When You Don't Feel Like It, You Are Growing."


----------



## paris744

" Your Thoughts Become Your Words And Your Attitudes. Where The Mind Goes, The Man Follows." 

" We Live In A World Built On Promises, Constructed By Liars."


----------



## Ckg2011

*"If Someone Falls Down Pick Them Up. We Are All In This Together You Know". *

* Billie Joe Armstrong. *


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm not very religious, but Psalm 23 always reminds me to stay strong and keep fighting, and to continue being unselfish and loving, even when I feel like all hope is lost. *"The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want. He makes me to lie down in green pastures: he leads me beside the still waters. He restores my soul: he leads me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me. You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies: you anoint my head with oil; my cup runs over. Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever."*


----------



## Neo1234

We must love stupid people better than ourselves;are they not the really unfortunate ones of this world?Do not people without taste and without ideal grow constantly weary,rejoicing in nothing ,and being quite useless here below? -George Sand


----------



## paris744

_" Life Is Not Accountable To Us. We Are Accountable To Life." _


_" The Basic Difference Between Being Assertive And Being Aggressive Is How Our Words And Behavior Affect The Rights And Well Being Of Others."_


----------



## jc22

We become what we repeatedly do.

Aristotle


----------



## paris744

" Whenever You Make A Mistake or Get Knocked Down By Life, Don't Look Back At It Too Long. Mistakes Are Life's Way Of Teaching You." 

" As We Express Our Gratitude, We Must Never Forget That The Highest Appreciation Is Not To Utter Words, But To Live By Them."


----------



## paris744

" _Gratitude Is Not Only The Greatest Of Virtues, But The Parent Of All The Others."_ 


" _You Are Always Awesome In Your Own Way And Don't Try To Change That By Caring About What Other People Say. Don't Live For Others."_


----------



## GameGuy

_"We all need to take great interest in the future, because we will spend the rest of our life there."_


----------



## crap

"Let go, move on"

from a reasonably lame comedy movie whose name I don't remember, but it was in a scene where the protagonist (socially inept, by the way) were to a monastery, and a monk said that to him when he was leaving.


----------



## Ckg2011

*This Is Your World. Shape It, Or Someone Else Will.*


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011

*I Wish You Were Here Or I Was There Or We Were Together Anywhere. *


----------



## Starlightx

*Dr. Seuss "Why fit in when you were born to stand out"*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *I Wish You Were Here Or I Was There Or We Were Together Anywhere. *


:heart:heart:kiss


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


:heart:heart XOXOXO :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

" Being Positive Doesn't Necessarily Come Naturally. We Have To Make That Decision Daily." 


" Look For Something Positive In Each Day, Even If Some Days You Have To Look A Little Harder. Let The Challenges Make You Strong."


----------



## paris744

" We Need Not Think Alike To Love Alike." 

" Don't Always Look For Happiness, Create It."


----------



## paris744

" Nothing Is So Strong As Gentleness Nothing So Gentle As Real Strength." 

" Stay Committed To Your Decisions But Stay Flexible In Your Approach."


----------



## paris744

" Tact Is The Art Of Making A Point Without Making An Enemy." 


" Mistakes Are Always Forgivable, If One Has The Courage To Admit Them." 
-Bruce Lee


----------



## paris744

" When Life Gives You A Hundred Reasons To Cry, Show Life That You Have A Thousand Reasons To Smile." 

" One Thing Worse Than Quitting Is Being Afraid To Begin. Always Remember That Doing Your Best Is More Important Than Being The Best."


----------



## paris744

" It Doesn't Matter If The Glass Is Half Empty Or Half Full. Be Thankful That You Have A Glass And Grateful That There's Someting In It."


----------



## paris744

" Being Positive Isn't Just A Way Of Thinking, Being Positive Is A Lifestyle Choice That One Must Continually And Objectively Choose To Make."


----------



## paris744

" What is The Difference Between An Obstacle And An Opportunity? Our Attitude Toward It. Every Opportunity Has A Difficulty. And Every Difficulty Has An Opportunity."


----------



## christacat

*Be led by your talent, not by your self-loathing; those other things you just have to manage*


----------



## OutOfRange

I heard someone say this at an AA meeting the other day "I can only be lonely if i don't like the person i am alone with":idea


----------



## paris744

" Everything Will Change When Your Desire To Move On, Exceeds Your Desire To Hold On." 


" Sometimes There Is No Next Time, No Time Outs, No Second Chances, Sometimes It's Now Or Never."


----------



## paris744

" Treat Everyday As A Gift, Because It Is One. Never Take Life For Granted." 


" Count Your Blessings Not Your Worries."


----------



## ravens

*"What sunshine is to flowers, smiles are to humanity. They are but trifles, to be sure but, scattered along life's pathway, the good they do is inconceivable."*


----------



## paris744

" Every Where You Go, Take A Smile With You." 


" Having Someone Who Understands Is A Great Blessing For Ourselves. Being Someone Who Understands Is A Great Blessing To Others."


----------



## paris744

" Accept All That Is Given To You With An Open Mind. Every Gift, Whether It Warmed Your Spirit Or Brought Disappointment Is A Blessing."


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes Simply By Sitting Quietly The Soul Collects Wisdom." 


" The Gem Cannot Be Polished Without Friction, Nor Man Perfected Without Trials."


----------



## paris744

" We Can Always Choose To Perceive Things Differently. You Can Focus On What's Wrong In Your Life Or You Can Focus On What's Right."


----------



## TheUnstuckCoach

My signature is my favorite quote of all time.


----------



## Kirceratops

"Remember... everyone has the right to believe in anything they want. And everyone else has the right to find it f**king ridiculous." Ricky Gervais


----------



## paris744

" The Flower That Blooms In Adversity Is The Rarest And Most Beautiful Of All." 


" Pain Is Temporary. Quitting Lasts Forever."


----------



## paris744

" What You Do Makes A Difference, And You Have To Decide What Kind Of Difference You Want To Make."

" All The Effort In The World Won't Matter If You're Not Inspired."


----------



## paris744

" Everyone Wants To Live On Top Of The Mountain But All The Happiness And Growth Occurs While Your Climbing It."


----------



## paris744

" Adversity If For No Other Reason, Is Of Benefit, Since It Is Sure To Bring A Season Of Sober Reflection. People See Clearer At Such Times. Storms Purify The Atmosphere."


----------



## ewebpedia

Winners don't do different things, they do things differently!!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_And finally, everything worked out just fine.
Christmas was saved, though there wasn't much time.
But after that night, things were never the same--
Each holiday now knew the other one's name.

And though that one Christmas things got out of hand,_ _
I'm still rather fond of that skeleton man.

So, many years later I thought I'd drop in,_ _
And there was old Jack still looking quite thin,
With four or five skeleton children at hand
Playing strange little tunes in their xylophone band.

And I asked old Jack, "Do you remember the night_ _
When the sky was so dark and the moon shone so bright?
When a million small children pretending to sleep
Nearly didn't have Christmas at all, so to speak?
And would, if you could, turn that mighty clock back,
To that long, fateful night. Now, think carefully, Jack.
Would you do the whole thing all over again,
Knowing what you know now, knowing what you knew then?"

And he smiled, like the old pumpkin king that I knew,_ _
Then turned and asked softly of me, "Wouldn't you?"_

~ Tim Burton, "The Nightmare Before Christmas" (Closing)


----------



## paris744

" A Cynic Is The Man Who Knows The Price Of Everything But Knows The Value Of Nothing."
-Oscar Wilde 

" At Some Point, You Have To Stop Planning and Start Doing."


----------



## paris744

" Your Beliefs Don't Make You A Better Person, Your Behavior Does."


" If Your Not Prepared To Take Risks, You Can't Expect To Get Results."


----------



## Neo1234

I have learned that if one advances confidently and continuously in the direction of his dreams ,and endeavors to live the life he has imagined,he will meet with a success unexpected in common hours.--Henry David Thoreau


----------



## darrellmonks

"Every great king was once a crying baby"


----------



## GameGuy

_"A man who commits a mistake and does not correct it is making another mistake"_ - Confucius


----------



## restinfish

“The most important things are the hardest to say. They are the things you get ashamed of, because words diminish them -- words shrink things that seemed limitless when they were in your head to no more than living size when they're brought out. But it's more than that, isn't it? The most important things lie too close to wherever your secret heart is buried, like landmarks to a treasure your enemies would love to steal away. And you may make revelations that cost you dearly only to have people look at you in a funny way, not understanding what you've said at all, or why you thought it was so important that you almost cried while you were saying it. That's the worst, I think. When the secret stays locked within not for want of a tellar but for want of an understanding ear." - Stephen King

everyone pay attention to my quote because it's the best one


----------



## paris744

" You Can't Stop Loving Or Give Up On Finding Love Because When Its Right It's The Best Thing In The World. When You're In A Relationship And Its So Beautiful and Good, Even If Nothing Else In Your Life Is Right, You Feel Like Your Whole World Is Complete." :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

" Love Is Like The Wind, You Can't See It But You Can Feel It." 


" Love Is The Beauty Of The Soul." 


" If Tears Of Love Joy And Bliss.....
Have Not Washed Your Cheeks.....
You Are Yet To Taste Life.....


----------



## paris744

" Joy Is The Simplest Form Of Gratitude."

" What Ever You Fear Most Has No Power - It Is Your Fear That Has The Power."


----------



## paris744

" A Bend In The Road Is Not The End Of The Road Unless You Fail To Make The Turn."


" If You Can Find A Path With No Obstacles, It Probably Doesn't Lead Any Where."


----------



## Temujin

If you can dream, but not make dreams your master,
If you can meet triumph with disaster, and treat those two imposters the same,
If you can make a heap of all your winnings, and pitch them all on the toss, 
Then you'll be a man my son! 

Keats.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

*All you chumps are gonna bow when I whoop him, all of you, I know you got him, I know youve got him picked, but the mans in trouble, Ima show you how great I am.-* Muhammed Ali


----------



## Ender

Life is like a game of cards. The hand that is dealt you represents determinism; the way you play it is free will.
Jawaharal Nehru


----------



## paris744

" The Optimist Sees The Rose And Not Its Thorns The Pessimist Stares At The Thorns Oblivious To The Rose."


----------



## paris744

" The Energy Of The Mind Is The Essence Of Life."
-Aristotle 


" Take Care Of Your Body. It's The Only Place You Have To Live."


----------



## paris744

" Life Is A Unique Combination Of " What To " And " How To " And We Need To Give Equal Attention To Both." 


" Don't Grieve. Anything You Lose Comes Round In Another Form."
-Rumi


----------



## paris744

' Your Attitude Is The Main Force That Guides You In Life. So Let It Be A Positive Attitude." 


"Focus On Your Potential Instead Of Your Limitations."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

_Now she want a photo
You already know though
You only live once: that's the motto n**** YOLO
We bout it urrday, urrday, urrday

:um

_just kiddiiing
I don't really know any quotes, so you may have Drake lyrics instead.


----------



## paris744

" Very Often A Change Of Self Is Needed More Than A Change Of Scene." 


" Gratitude Is When Memory Is Stored In The Heart And Not In The Mind."


----------



## paris744

" All Our Decisions And Reactions Are Our Choices And It Is With Our Choices That We Create Our Life."


----------



## paris744

" Thankfulness Is The Beginning Of Gratitude. Gratitude Is The Completion Of Thankfulness. Thankfulness May Consist Merely Of Words. Gratitude Is Shown In Acts."


----------



## Ckg2011

* Love is a friendship set to music.*


----------



## paris744

" Everyday May Not Be Good But There's Something Good In Everday." 


" The Best Feeling In The World Is Knowing That You Actually Mean Something To Someone."


----------



## paris744

" Time Goes by So Fast. People Go In And Out Of Your Life Never Miss An Opportunity To Tell People How Much They Mean To You."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let What You Cannot Do Interfere With What You Can Do." 


" One Of The Secrets Of Life Is To Make Stepping Stones Out Of Stumbling Blocks."


----------



## paris744

" It Does Not Matter How Slowly You Go So Long As You Do Not Stop."


" Others Can Stop You Temporarily You Are The Only One Who Can Do It Permanently."


----------



## Wurli

"To laugh often and much; to win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children; to earn the appreciation of honest critics and to endure the betrayal of false friends. To appreciate beauty; to find the best in others; to leave the world a bit better whether by a healthy child, a garden patch, or﻿ a redeemed social condition; to know that even one life has breathed easier because you have lived. This is to have succeeded."

— Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## paris744

" We Are Here To Add What We Can To Life, Not To Get What We Can From Life."



" Greats Things Are Not Done By Impulse, But By A Series Of Small Things Brought Together."


----------



## paris744

" Determination Gives You The Resolve To Keep Going Inspite Of The Road Blocks That Lay Before You. " 


" Do Not Let Your Opinion Of Someone Present Be Determined By The Actions Of Someone Past."


----------



## Myluckystar

Today it's...

If you don’t open your mind and search for the good in every day life, you will miss out"


----------



## paris744

Myluckystar said:


> Today it's...
> 
> If you don't open your mind and search for the good in every day life, you will miss out"


Awesome Quote.


----------



## paris744

" We Are The Sum Of Our Experiences. Without The Rain There Would Be No Meadows, Without The Shadow There Would Be No Sunshine, Without The Bitter There Would Be No Sweet."


----------



## paris744

" Always Make A Total Effort Even When The Odds Are Against You."


" The Best Way To Pay For A Lovely Moment Is To Enjoy It." 


" We Often Take For Granted The Very Things That Most Deserve Our Gratitude."


----------



## paris744

" Be Thankful When You Don't Know Something For It Gives You The Opportunity To Learn."


" Be Thankful For Each New Challenge Because It Will Build Your Strength And Character."


----------



## Lila11

The man who refuses to judge, who neither agrees nor disagrees, who declares that there are no absolutes and believes that he escapes responsibility, is the man responsible for all the blood that is now spilled in the world. Reality is an absolute, existence is an absolute, a speck of dust is an absolute and so is a human life. Whether you live or die is an absolute. Whether you have a piece of bread or not, is an absolute. Whether you eat your bread or see it vanish into a looter's stomach, is an absolute.

There are two sides to every issue: one side is right and the other is wrong, but the middle is always evil. The man who is wrong still retains some respect for truth, if only by accepting the responsibility of choice. But the man in the middle is the knave who blanks out the truth in order to pretend that no choice or values exist, who is willing to sit out the course of any battle, willing to cash in on the blood of the innocent or to crawl on his belly to the guilty, who dispenses justice by condemning both the robber and the robbed to jail, who solves conflicts by ordering the thinker and the fool to meet each other halfway. In any compromise between food and poison, it is only death that can win. In any compromise between good and evil, it is only evil that can profit. In that transfusion of blood which drains the good to feed the evil, the compromise is the transmitting rubber tube.”
Ayn Rand


----------



## Lila11

What, if some day or night a demon were to steal after you into your loneliest loneliness and say to you: 'This life as you now live it and have lived it, you will have to live once more and innumerable times more' ... Would you not throw yourself down and gnash your teeth and curse the demon who spoke thus? Or have you once experienced a tremendous moment when you would have answered him: 'You are a god and never have I heard anything more divine." — Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## paris744

" Patience And Tenacity Of Purpose Are Worth More Than Twice Their Weight Of Cleverness." 


" Be Motivated And Inspired Never Give Up, Never Surrender."


----------



## paris744

" Most Of The Important Things In The World Have Been Accomplished By People Who Have Kept On Trying When There Seemed To Be No Hope At All."


----------



## Christian S

"When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade. Make life take the lemons _back_! Get mad! I don't want your damn lemons! What am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I'm the man who's going to burn your house down! With the lemons! I'm going to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!" - Cave Johnson - Portal 2


----------



## paris744

" Love Is Real When You Touch Someone With Your Heart And In Turn They Touch Your Soul With Their Heart." :heart:heart 


" Love Lights Up The Darkness." :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " Love Is Real When You Touch Someone With Your Heart And In Turn They Touch Your Soul With Their Heart." :heart:heart
> 
> " Love Lights Up The Darkness." :heart:heart


 :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :heart:heart 
* I Love You.*


----------



## ajk

there is no way to happiness,happiness is the way


----------



## paris744

ajk said:


> there is no way to happiness,happiness is the way


 :agree


----------



## Chappy02

"Everything will be okay in the end. If its not okay, its not the end."


----------



## Temujin

Chappy02 said:


> "Everything will be okay in the end. If its not okay, its not the end."


Good one, simple wording yet eloquent, astutely put, and so meaningful. Got to me personally.


----------



## paris744

" Don't Go Through Life, Grow Through Life." 


" Hope Itself Is Like A Star-Not To Be Seen In The Sunshine Of Prosperity, And Only To Be Discovered In The Night Of Adversity."


----------



## paris744

" When You Connect To The Silence Within You, That Is When You Can Make Sense Of The Disturbance Going On Around You."


----------



## Ckg2011

*Perfect Day: Go To Sleep With A Dream, Wake Up With A Purpose. *


----------



## paris744

" Opportunities Are Like Sunrises If You Wait Too Long, You Miss Them."


When You Arise In The Morning Think Of What A Precious Privilege It Is To Be Alive."


----------



## paris744

" There Is No Better Adversity. Every Defeat, Every Heartbreak, Every Loss, Contains Its Own Seed, Its Own Lesson On How To Improve Your Performance The Next Time."


----------



## kennyh10

"if you believe that you can do a thing, or believe that you cant, your right"

Henry Ford.


----------



## A3rghee029

_All women become like their mothers. That is their tragedy. No man does. That's his_. 
*Oscar Wilde *


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## GameGuy

_"Start by doing what's necessary. Then do what's possible, and suddenly you are doing the impossible."_

- Saint Francis of Assisi


----------



## paris744

" The Key To Change Is To Let Go Of Fear."


" There's An Important Difference Between Giving Up And Letting Go."


----------



## proteus912

This is from Adam Lambert Aftermath
"Before you break you have to shed your armour"


----------



## paris744

" It Isn't What You Have In Your Pocket That Makes You Thankful, But What You Have In Your Heart."


"Just A Thank-You Is A Mighty Powerful Prayer. Says It All."


----------



## Reclus

“Life is not always a matter of holding good cards, but sometimes, playing a poor hand well.” 

Jack London


----------



## paris744

" Personality Can Open Doors, But Only Character Can Keep Them Open."


----------



## paris744

" Character Cannot Be Developed In Ease And Quiet Only Through Experience Of Trial And Suffering Can The Soul Be Strengthened, Ambition Inspired, And Success Achieved."


----------



## GameGuy

_"Talk unbelief, and you will have unbelief; but talk faith and you will have faith. According to the seed sown will be the harvest." - _Ellen G. White


----------



## pineapplebun

**This can apply to guys too *


----------



## paris744

" Life Is What You Make Of It. Always Has Been, Always Will Be."


" People Do Not Lack Strength, They Lack Will."


----------



## Ben12

A Lion does not concern himself with the opinions of a sheep.

- Tywen lannister


----------



## paris744

" The Purpose Of Life Is A Life Of Purpose." 


" Don't Be Reckless With Other People's Hearts, And Don't Put Up With People That Are Reckless With Yours."


----------



## paris744

" Develop An Attitude Of Gratitude, And Give Thanks For Everything That Happens To You, Knowing That Every Step Forward Is A Step Toward Achieving Something Bigger And Better Than Your Current Situation."


----------



## paris744

" With Courage You Will Dare To Take Risks, Have The Strength To Be Compassionate, And The Wisdom To Be Humble. Courage Is The Foundation Of Integrity."


----------



## paris744

" Live Your Life Each Day As You Would Climb A Mountain. An Occasional Glance Towards The Summit Keeps The Goal In Mind, But Many Beautiful Scenes Are To Be Observed From Each New Vantage Point."


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> " Live Your Life Each Day As You Would Climb A Mountain. An Occasional Glance Towards The Summit Keeps The Goal In Mind, But Many Beautiful Scenes Are To Be Observed From Each New Vantage Point."


lol paris, you have been busy posting so many quotes! I remember when our post count was similar at 200s now your so far ahead of me! xD Keep up all the great work


----------



## sadeyes

"It's amazing what you can accomplish if you don't care who gets the credit."


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> lol paris, you have been busy posting so many quotes! I remember when our post count was similar at 200s now your so far ahead of me! xD Keep up all the great work


I Have Missed Reading Your Inspiring Quotes.
Keep Posting


----------



## TobeyJuarez

And Andy Defrense crawled his way through a river of ****, and came out clean on the other side- the shawshank redemption


----------



## Estival

I was watching a John Green youtube video and he said something to the effect of: 

"There are things in life that hurt and they hurt because they were important." "...it hurts because it mattered."

I don't know why, but that really stuck with me.


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> I Have Missed Reading Your Inspiring Quotes.
> Keep Posting


lol I started tumblring instead. Taking my favourite quotes and making them into typographs. I haven't seen any quotes that have really caught my eye, but I will post if I see any!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

"You've been beaten down
kicked around
on the ground.
Victimized.
Terrorized.
Brutalized.
But you took it like a woman.
I know you must have felt the pain.
So it's over now.
Your fantasy life is finally at an end.
And the world above
is still a brutal place
and the story must start again."
~ Alice Cooper, "Take it Like a Woman" from the album _Brutal Planet._


----------



## pineapplebun

*It's crazy right? To love someone whose hurt you? It's crazier to think that someone who hurts you, loves you.

People think that the most painful thing is losing someone you love. But the most **painful thing is losing yourself in the process of loving someone too much, and forgetting that you are special too.

Someone's actions will tell you more about who they are than their words ever will. But their words will tell you who THEY think they are.

When it comes to relationships: It's not just about finding the right person, but being the right person. *


----------



## pineapplebun

*Surround yourself with the dreamers and the doers, the believers and thinkers, but most of all, surround yourself with those who see the greatness within you, even when you don't see it yourself. - Edmund Lee

Without communication, there is no relationship; without respect there is no love; and without trust, there is no reason to continue.

Pretty words are not always true; and true words are not always pretty.

Maybe you are not as good as you want to be, or as great as you one day will be, but thanks to all the lessons you've learned along the way, you are so much better than you used to be. *


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


> *Surround yourself with the dreamers and the doers, the believers and thinkers, but most of all, surround yourself with those who see the greatness within you, even when you don't see it yourself. - Edmund Lee*
> 
> *Without communication, there is no relationship; without respect there is no love; and without trust, there is no reason to continue. *
> 
> *Pretty words are not always true; and true words are not always pretty. *
> 
> *Maybe you are not as good as you want to be, or as great as you one day will be, but thanks to all the lessons you've learned along the way, you are so much better than you used to be. *


Awesome Quotes


----------



## paris744

" You've Got To Get Up Every Morning With Determination If You're Going To Go To Bed With Satisfaction."


" There Is Not Chance, No Destiny, No Fate That Can Circumvent Or Hinder Or Control The Firm Resolve Of A Determined Soul."


----------



## paris744

" The Difference Between Perseverance And Obstinacy Is The One Comes From A Strong Will, And The Other From A Strong Won't." 


" Life Is Not About How Fast You Run Or How High You Climb But How Well You Bounce."


----------



## paris744

" I May Not Be There Yet, But I'm Closer Than I Was Yesterday."


" When Life Knocks You Down You Have Two Choices, Stay Down Or Get Up."


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes You Must Cross A Bridge And Other Times You Need To Burn It. But Always Keep Building One And Never Lose Your Faith In Life."


----------



## Crabby

"We are all born unto this world as nothing more than a lump of clay. But it's the sum of one's life experiences that moulds the wicked man." - Thomas P. Evans


----------



## paris744

" Obstacles Don't Have To Stop You. If You Run Into A Wall, Don't Turn Around And Give Up. Figure Out How To Climb It, Go Through It, Or Work Around It."


----------



## MsHighFunctioning

"To become a champion, fight one more round." - James Corbett


----------



## paris744

mshighfunctioning said:


> "to become a champion, fight one more round." - james corbett


Great Quote


----------



## PopulationOfZero

"it was once beautiful, and then they cut all the trees down"

-myself


----------



## paris744

" Challenges Are What Make Life Interesting, Overcoming Them Is What Makes Life Meaningful." 


" We Should Seize Every Opportunity To Give Encouragement."


----------



## paris744

" The Eyes Indicate The Antiquity Of The Soul."

" Accept The Fact That You'll Never Get It All Done, And Begin To Live More Fully In The Only Moment You Have - Now."


----------



## paris744

" Treasure Your Relationships, Not Your Possessions."


" Everyone One Needs To Be Valued. Everyone Has The Potential To Give Something Back."


----------



## Reclus

"Life's like a song by Britney Spears -but what the heck, let's dance."

Wilson Dixon


----------



## Temujin

"Smile and the whole world smiles back at you" 

Proverb.


----------



## Sleeper92

.


----------



## tjmack

Fear less, Hope more, Eat less, Chew more, Whine less, Breathe more, Talk less, Say more, Hate less, Love more, and good things will be yours.


----------



## Zg516

“How often must I ask myself why I exist?
I feel like a freak…this world is a circus
Just trying to find myself as well as my purpose”

- Slug


----------



## paris744

" What Seems To Us As Bitter Trials Are Often Blessings In Disquise." 


" There's Always Something Beautiful To Be Experienced Wherever You Are."


----------



## paris744

" Love Is - To Let Those We Love Be Perfectly Themselves, And Not To Twist Them To Fit Our Own Image Otherwise We Love Only The Reflection Of Ourselves, We Find In Them."


----------



## paris744

" We Look Forward To The Time When The Power To Love Will Replace The Love Of Power. Then Will Our World Know The Blessings Of Peace." 


" In A Bitter World, One Drop Of True Love Is An Ocean In The Desert."


----------



## paris744

" The World Breaks Everyone, And Afterward, Some Are Strong At The Broken Places."
-Ernest Hemingway 

" There is More To Life Than Increasing It's Speed."
-Mahatma Ghandi


----------



## paris744

" It Is Not The Mountain We Conquer But Ourselves."


" Loss Makes Artists Of Us All As We Weave New Patterns In The Fabric Of Our Lives."


----------



## ardrum

Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm. 
-- Winston Churchill


----------



## ACCV93

I found this one at Brainy Quote: There is nothing stronger in the world than gentleness
​


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

" You Can Get Sympathy Or You Can Get Better But You Can't Get Both. 

You Can Be In Your Comfort Zone Or You Can Have Growth, But You Can't Have Both.

You Can Be Interested Or You Can Be Sold-Out-Committed, But You Can't Entertain Both.

You Can Have Excuses Or Have Results, But You Can't Do Both.

Choose The Path That Develops Your Visceral Fortitude."


----------



## paris744

" The Strongest Oak Of The Forest Is Not The One That Is Protected From The Storm And Hidden From The Sun. It's The One That Stands In The Open Where It Is Compelled To Struggle For its Existence Against The Winds and Rains And The Scorching Sun."


----------



## GameGuy

_"What we say is important, for in most cases, the mouth speaks what the heart is full of." - _Jim Beggs


----------



## GhostLoveScore

* "Why do I succeed? *

I succeed because I am willing to do the things you are not. I will fight against the odds. I will sacrifice. I am not shackled by fear, insecurity or doubt. I feel those emotions but I drink them in and then swallow them away to the blackness of hell. I am motivated by accomplishment, not pride. Pride consumes the weak and kills their heart from within. If I fall... I will get up. If I am beaten... I will return. I will never stop getting better. I will never give up... EVER.

*That is why I succeed.*"


----------



## paris744

" Thought Is The Blossom, Language The Bud, Action The Fruit." 
-Ralph Waldo Emerson 

" The Most Couragest Act Is Still To Think For Yourself."

" There Are No Wrong Turnings. Only Paths We Had Not Known We Were Meant To Walk."


----------



## paris744

" How Many Cares One Loses when One Decides Not To Be Something But To Be Someone."


" Don't Ever Regret Being Honest. Period."


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_I used to not care. I just went along with orders and hoped that everything would work out for me. But after all that's happened, you know what I've learned? It's not about hating the guy on the other side because someone told you to. I mean, you should hate someone because they're an *** hole or a pervert or a snob, or they're lazy or arrogant or an idiot or a know-it-all. Those are reasons to dislike somebody. You don't hate a person because someone told you to; you have to despise people on a personal level, not because they're red or because they're blue, but because you know them and you see them every single day, and you can't stand them because they're a complete and total ****ing douche bag.
_~ Commander Church, _Red Versus Blue_


----------



## paris744

" Confidence Comes Not From Always Being Right But Not Fearing To Be Wrong."


" Be Thankful For Each New Challenge Because It Will Build Your Strength And Character."


----------



## greenee

"Unless you change how you are, you will always have what you get."


----------



## Velorrei

A goal without a plan is just a wish.


----------



## paris744

" Peace Cannot Be Achieved Through Violence It Can Only Be Attained Through Understanding."
-Ralph Waldo Emerson 


" To Forgive Is To Set A Prisoner Free And Discover That The Prisoner Was You."
-Lewis B. Smedes


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes It's The Smallest Decisions That Can Change Your Life Forever."

" The Difference Between Can And Cannot Are Only Three Letters. Three Letters That Determine Your Life's Direction."


----------



## paris744

Positive Thoughts Are Not Enough. There Have To Be Positive Feelings And Positive Actions."


The Personal Life Deeply Lived Always Expands Into Truth Beyond Itself."
-Anais Nin


----------



## paris744

" Inner Peace Creates Outer Peace." 


" Love And Compassion Are Necessities, Not Luxuries. Without Them Humanity Cannot Survive."
-Dalai Lama


----------



## paris744

" With Courage You Will Dare To Take Risks, Have The Strength To Be Compassionate, And The Wisdom To Be humble. Courage Is The Foundation Of Integrity."


----------



## paris744

" The Major Block To Compassion Is The Judgement In Our Minds. Judgement Is The Minds Primary Tool Of Separation." 


" It Is Not For Us To Judge Those Who Might Be Confused Or Who Have Not The Strength To Change. What They Need Is Our Understanding And Support."


----------



## paris744

" Once Your Mindset Changes Everything On The Outside Will Change Along With It."


" Don't Confuse Poor Decision Making With Destiny. Own Your Mistakes. It's Ok We All Make Them. Learn From Them So They Can Empower You."


----------



## paris744

" When You Stop Existing And You Start Truly Living, Each Moment Of The Day Comes Alive With Wonder And Synchronicity." 


" Incredible Change Happens In Your Life When You Decide To Take Control Of What You Do Have Power Over Instead Of Craving Control Over What You Don't."


----------



## paris744

" When A New Day Begins, Dare To Smile Gratefully."

" When There Is Darkness, Dare To Be The First To Shine A Light."

" When Something Seems Difficult, Dare To Do It Anyway."


----------



## paris744

" When Life Seems To Beat You Down, Dare To Fight Back."

" When There Seems To Be No Hope, Dare To Find Some."

" When Times Are Tough, Dare To Be Tougher."


----------



## Temujin

"Life should be lived on the edge of life. You have to exercise rebellion: to refuse to tape yourself to rules, to refuse your own success, to refuse to repeat yourself, to see every day, every year, every idea as a true challenge - and then you are going to live your life on a tightrope."

"What better way to die, than exercising your passion"

Philippe Petit


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

> Kitty Berman: Does it ever go away?
> Jake Gittes: What's that?
> Kitty Berman: The past.
> Jake Gittes: I think you have to work real hard on that one.
> _(she walks out, handing Jake her hairpin, Jake runs after her)_
> Jake Gittes: Katherine!
> _(__she turns to look at him_)
> Jake Gittes: It never goes away.


That's the speech from the finale of Jack Nicholson's _The Two Jakes_, the sequel to _Chinatown_.

It's always stuck in my head.


----------



## GameGuy

_"For a man to achieve all that is demanded of him, he must regard himself greater than he is."_ - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## paris744

Quotes From Billie Joe Armstrong.

" Making Mistakes Is A Lot Better Than Not Doing Anything."

" I'm Always A Work In Progress."

" Time Passes By Like Lightning. Before You Know It You're Struck Down." 

:heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Quotes From Billie Joe Armstrong.
> 
> " Making Mistakes Is A Lot Better Than Not Doing Anything."
> 
> " I'm Always A Work In Progress."
> 
> " Times Passes By Like Lightning. Before You Know It You're Struck Down."
> 
> :heart:heart


* Awesome.* :heart:heart


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Every day is an opportunity to make your life the way you want it to be. Anything is possible when you work toward it, one day at a time. Skip a day, and you lose momentum. Try to do it all at once and you burn out. Steadily, consistently work, making every day count, and you will reach your goals. Today is a chance to grow - to do a little bit more than you did yesterday, a little bit better, a little bit more effectively. Anyone can do a little more, learn a little more, and grow a little more each day. Soon, with consistent effort, those "little bits" add up to major accomplishments. Is there something you want to change? Today is the day to start changing it." * - Ralph Marston


----------



## paris744

" You Alone Are Enough...You Have Nothing To Prove To Anybody."
-Maya Angelou 


" If You Get The Inside Right, The Outside Will Fall Into Place."
-Eckhart Tolle


----------



## paris744

" The Thing That Is Really Hard, And Really Amazing, Is Giving Up On Being Perfect And Beginning The Work Of Becoming Yourself."
-Anna Quindlen


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Three-Quarters of the universe may find the rose's scent delicious without that serving either as evidence upon which to condemn the remaining quarter which might find the smell offensive, or as proof that this odour is truly agreeable"-Sade

"When one wishes to delight in any action whatsoever, there is never any question of consequences"-Sade

"Faith is an absurdity. It's object is utterly unlikely, irrational, and beyond the reach of any arguement....Suppose someone decides that he wants to acquire faith. Let us follow this comedy. He wants to have faith, but at the same time he also wants to reassure himself that he is taking the right step- so he undertakes an objective inquiry into the probability that he is right. And what happens? By means of his objective inquiry into probability, the absurd becomes something different: it becomes probable, it becomes increasingly probable, it becomes extremely and utterly probable. Now this person is ready to believe, and he tells himself that he doesn't believe in the same way as ordinary men like shoemakers and tailors, but only after having thought the whole matter through properly and understood it's probability. Now he is ready to believe it. But lo and behold, at this very moment it becomes impossible for him to believe it. Anything that is almost probable, or probably, or extremely and utterly probable, is something he can almost know, or as good as know, or extremely and utterly nearly know- but it is impossible to believe. For the absurd is the object of faith, and the only object that can be believed"-Kierkegaard

"If science had been as developed in Socrates' time as it is now, the sophists and those who professed to teach philosophy would have been scientists. They would have hung microscopes outside their door to attract business, and would have put up signs proclaiming: 'Learn and see through a powerful microscope how humanity thinks.' (And on reading this advertisement, Socrates would have remarked: 'That is just how men who do not think behave.')"-Kierkegaard

"In the minds of Jeronimo and Josefa strange thoughts began to stir. When they found themselves treated with so much familiarity and kindness they did not know what to think of the recent past: of the place of execution, the prison and the bells; or had all these been merely a dream?"-Kleist

"..in the midst of this horrifying time in which all earthly possessions of men were perishing and all nature was in danger of being engulfed, the human spirit itself seemed to unfold like the fairest of flowers. In the fields, as far as the eye could see, men and women of every social station could be seen lying side by side, princes and beggars, ladies and peasant women, government officials and day labourers, friars and nuns: pitying one another, helping one another, gladly sharing anything they had saved to keep themselves alive, as if the general disaster had united all it's survivors into a single family.

Instead of the usual trivial tea-table gossip about the ways of the world, everyone was now telling stories of extraordinary heroic deeds. Persons hitherto held to be of little consequence in society had shown a Roman greatness of character; there were countless instances of fearlessness, of magnanimous contempt for danger, of self-denial and superhuman self-sacrifice, of life unhesitatingly cast away as if it were the most trifling of possessions and could be recovered a moment later. Indeed, since there was no one who on that day had not experienced some touching kindness or had not himself performed some generous action, the sorrow in every heart was mingled with so much sweetness and delight that Josefa felt it would be hard to say whether the sum of general well-being had not increased on the one hand by as much as it had diminished on the other"-Kleist

The primary and most beautiful of nature's qualities is motion, which agitates her at all times, but this motion is simply a perpetual consequence of crimes, she conserves it by means of crimes only; the person who most nearly resembles her, and therefore the most perfect being, necessarily will be the one whose most active agitation will become the cause of many crimes; whereas, I repeat, the inactive or indolent person, that is to say, the virtuous person, must in her eyes- how may there be any doubt of it?-least perfect since he tends only to apathy, to lethargy, to that inactivity which would immediately plunge everything back into chaos were his star to be in the ascendant."-Sade


----------



## paris744

" Life Is A Balanced System Of Learning And Evolution. Whether Pleasure Or Pain; Every Situation In Your Life Serves A Purpose. It Is Up To Us To Recognize What That Purpose Could Be."


----------



## paris744

" Renew, Release, Let Go. Yesterday's Gone. There's Nothing You Can Do To Bring It Back. You Can't " Should've " Done Something. You Can Only DO Something. Renew Yourself. Release That Attachment. Today Is A New Day."


----------



## paris744

" When You Feel Great, Dare To Help Someone Else Feel Great Too."

" When Someone Is Hurting, Dare To Help Them Heal."

" When A Friend Falls, Dare To Be The First To Extend A Hand."

" When The Day Has Ended, Dare To Feel As You've Done Your Best."

" Dare To Be The Best You Can."


----------



## Massive

We choose to go to the moon in this decade and do the other things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard


----------



## paris744

" The Greatest Danger For Most Of Us Is Not That Our Aim Is Too High And We Miss It But That It Is Too Low And We Reach It."
-Michelangelo


----------



## paris744

" You Know How A Sunrise Can Be Confused For A Sunset? Well Sometimes Just When You Think Your Life Is Over, That's When The Best Things Are Truly About To Begin."


----------



## paris744

" When You Say " I " And " My " Too Much, You Lose The Capacity To Understand The " We " And " Our." 

" Great Works Are Performed Not By Strength But By Perseverance." 

" It Is During Our Darkest Moments That We Must Focus To See The Light."


----------



## paris744

" Your Present Circumstances Don't Determine Where You Can Go They Merely Determine Where You Start." 

" You Can't Just Wish Change You Have To Live The Change In Order For It To Become A Reality."


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Adrian Veidt: I did the right thing, didn't I? It all worked out in the end.

Jon Osterman: "In the end?" Nothing ends, Adrian. Nothing ever ends.

~ The final dialogue between Ozymandias and Doctor Manhattan from _Watchmen_ Chapter XII: _A Stronger, Loving World_


----------



## paris744

" Life Is Like A Rainbow. You Need Both The Sun And The Rain To Make Its Colors Appear."

" Nothing Can Dim The Light Which Shines From Within."


----------



## StayingMotivated

Aw, oh my God, oh my God, oh my God. God. Oh, I'm hurt. Oh, my neck, my back, my neck and my back. Oh, I want $150,000, but we can settle out of court right now for twenty bucks. 

 no really


----------



## fredbloggs02

"The understanding is born in the genuine sense from that which is without understanding. Without this preceding darkness creatures have no reality; darkness is their necessary inheritance"-Schelling

"..time begins thus with the golden age of which only a frail memory remains for modern mankind, a time of blessed indecision in which there was neither good nor evil; then there followed the time of the preceding Gods and heroes or the omnipotence of nature in which the ground showed what for itself it had the capacity to do. At that time understanding and wisdom came to men only from the depths; the power of oracles flowing forth from the earth led and shaped their lives; all divine forces of the ground dominated the earth and sat as powerful princes on secure thrones"-Schelling

This I thought was interesting, albeit likely politically motivated... The golden age of man before he became all crummy, selfishly expansive and unscientific lol.


----------



## Myluckystar

Stop letting people poison your mind live your own life and be your own person.


----------



## Temujin

"Whatever will be will be, the future is not ours to see


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Pity, do you say? That sentiment is fitting to no one but the person who resembles me and as he is an egoist too, pity's effects can only occur under the tacit circumstances in which the individual who imspires my commiseration has sympathy for me in his turn; but if my superiority assures me a constant ascendancy over him, his sympathy becomes valueless to me, I need never, in order to excite it, consent to any sacrifice. Would I not be a fool to feel pity for the chicken they slaughtered for my dinner? That object, too inferior to me, lacking any relation to me, can never excite any feelings in me"-Sade

"..the philosopher does not acknowledge these gigantic rapports; to his consideration, he is alone in the universe, he judges everything subjectively, he only is of importance. If he is thoughtful of or caresses another for one instant, it is never but in strait connection with what profit he thinks to draw from the business; when he is no longer in need of others, when he can forcefully assert his empire, he then abjures forever those pretty humanitarian doctrines of doing good deeds to which he only submitted himself for reasons of policy' he no longer fears to be selfish, to reduce everyone about him, and he sates his appetites without inquiring to know what his enjoyments may cost others, and without remorse."-Sade

"Must we not yield to the dominion of those nature has inserted in us as when before the tempest's force the proud oak bends it's head? Were Nature offended by these proclivities, she would not have inspired them in us; that we can receive from her hands a sentiment such as would outrage her is impossible, and, extremely certain of this, we can give ourselves up to our passions, whatever their sort and of whatever their violence, wholly sure that all the discomfitures their shock may occasion are naught but the designs of Nature, of whom we are the involuntary instruments. And what to us are these passions' consequences? When one wishes to delight in any action whatsoever, there is never any question of consequences"-Sade

"What, then, are religions if not the restraint wherewith the tyranny of the mightier sought to enslave the weaker? Motivated by that design, he dared say to him whom he claimed the right to dominate, that God had forged the irons with which cruelty manacled him; and the latter, bestialized by his misery, indistinctly believed everything the former wished."-Sade

"Even were service to be rendered by one equal to another, never would a lofty spirit's pride allow him to stoop to acknowledge it; is not he who receives always humiliated? And is this humiliation not sufficient payment for the benefactor who, by this alone, finds himself superior to the other? Is it not pride's delight to be raised above one's fellow? Is any other necessary to the person who obliges? And if the obligation, by causing humiliation to him who receives, becomes a burden to him, by what right is he to be forced to continue to shoulder it? Why must I consent to let myself be humiliated every time my eyes fall upon him who has obliged me? Instead of being a vice, ingratitude is as certainly a virtue in proud spirits as gratitude is in one humble; let them do what they will for me if doing it gives them pleasure, but let them expect nothing from me simply because they have enjoyed themselves"-Sade

"With what regards the objective it will be far more certainly attained since we are establishing the fact that one never better touches, I wish to say, that one never better irritates one's senses than when the greatest possible impression has been produced in the employed object by no matter what devices; therefore, he who will cause the most tumultuous impression to be born in a woman's entire frame, very decidedly will have managed to procure himself the heaviest possible dose of voluptuousness, because the shock resultant upon us by the impressions others experience, which shock in turn is necessitated by the impression we have of those of others, will necessarily be more vigorous if the impression these others receive be painful, than if the impression they receive be meek and mild; and it follows that the voluptuous egoist, who is persuaded his pleasures will be keen only insofar as they are entire, will therefore impose, when he has it in his power to do so, the strongest possible dose of pain upon the employed object, fully certain that what by way of voluptuous pleasure he extracts will be his only by dint of the very lively impression he has produced"-Sade

only words.


----------



## DesertStar91

"Always do right. This will gratify some people and astonish the rest."
-Mark Twain


----------



## paris744

" To Expect Life To Be Tailored To Our Specifications Is To Invite Frustration."


" The Only Person You Are Destined To Become Is The Person You Decide To Be."


----------



## paris744

" We Cannot Change Anything Unless We Accept It." 


" Choice Is A Divine Teacher, For When We Choose We Learn That Nothing Is Ever Put In Our Path Without A Reason."


----------



## paris744

" It Is Through Creating, Not Possessing, That Life Is Revealed."

" The Most Creative Act You Will Ever Undertake Is The Act Of Creating Yourself."


----------



## paris744

" When You're Trying To Motivate Yourself, Appreciate The Fact That You're Even Thinking About Making A Change. And As You Move Forward, Allow Yourself To Be Good Enough."


----------



## paris744

" We Can Be Unhappy About Many Things, But Joy Can Still Be There. It Is Important To Become Aware That At Every Moment Of Our Life We Have An Opportunity To Choose Joy. It Is In The Choice That Our True Freedom Lies, And That Freedom Is, In The Final Analysis, The Freedom To Love."
-Henri J.M Nouwen


----------



## pineapplebun

*Awesome quotes! Keep up the great work everyone  *


----------



## paris744

" Be Kind To Unkind People They Need It The Most."


" Integrity Without Knowledge Is Weak And Useless, And Knowledge Without Integrity Is Dangerous And Dreadful."


----------



## Temujin

"Always do the right thing, even if it kills you"


----------



## Hyperborea

"All are thought created conditions. Thought made limitations."

"To kill a quarrel, shut your mouth."


----------



## shnbwmn

“I don't know anything with certainty, but seeing the stars makes me dream.” 
― Vincent van Gogh


----------



## Strwbrry

"And still, after all this time, the Sun has never said to the Earth,
"You owe me."
Look what happens with love like that.
It lights up the sky.”

- Rumi


----------



## Jkate89

"Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let the pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place."

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## paris744

" It Is Not The Wound That Teaches, But The Healing."


" The Moment When You Want To Quit, Is The Moment When You Need To Keep Pushing."


----------



## paris744

" Spend Your Life With Someone That Makes You Happy. Not Someone You Have To Impress."


" As Long As You Have Certain Desires About How It Ought To Be. You Can't See How It Is."


----------



## paris744

" You Are Who You Are. You Shouldn't Change For People Who Don't Accept You."


" If You Do What You've Always Done, You'll Get What You've Always Gotten."


----------



## paris744

" By Changing Nothing, Nothing Changes."


" Fear, Uncertaintly And Discomfort Are Your Compasses Toward Growth."


----------



## paris744

" A Friend Is One That Knows You As You Are, Understands Where You Have Been, Accepts What You Have Become, And Still, Gently Allows You To Grow."


----------



## paris744

" Experience Is What You Get When You Don't Get What You Want."


"There Are Two Kinds Of People.
Those Who Do The Work And Those Who Take The Credit. Try To Be In The First Group There Is Less Competition."


----------



## paris744

" It Is Not Length Of Life, But Depth Of Life."
-Ralph Waldo Emerson.

" Be Positive You Never Know What The Storm May Bring."

" The People Who Know The Least About You Always Have The Most To Say."


----------



## paris744

" Never Take Someone's Feelings For Granted Because You Never Know How Much Courage That They Took To Show It To You."


" Never Chase Love, Affection Or Attention. If It Isn't Given Freely By Another Person, It Isn't Worth Having."


----------



## lost91

You are your worst enemy


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## ConfusedMuse

"Still round the corner there may wait
A new road or a secret gate
And though I oft have passed them by
A day will come at last when I
Shall take the hidden paths that run
West of the Moon, East of the Sun."
― J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


 Great Quotes


----------



## Hyperborea

No one limits us but ourselves.


----------



## paris744

" Make It Simple, But Significant."


" Everything You Want Is On The Other Side Of Fear."


----------



## paris744

" Your Vision Will Become Clear Only When You Look Into Your Heart. Who Looks Outside, Dreams. Who Looks Inside Awakens."


----------



## paris744

" When You Find Yourself Cocooned In Isolation And Cannot Find Your Way Out Of The Darkness Remember That This Is Similar To The Place Where Caterpillars Go To Grow Their Wings."


----------



## paris744

" Courage Is Not Having The Strength To Go On, It Is Going On When You Don't Have The Strength."

" Faith Is Daring The Soul To Go Beyond What The Eyes Can See."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Becca333

Sorry, no bells and whistles here:

"Good things begin to happen now. This is a time of divine fulfillment. Miracles now follow miracles, and God's blessings never cease."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun

*"Happiness is the key to life. It doesn't matter how much you have, what you spend, make, drive or wear. It all means nothing if you're not happy within yourself. Happiness is the richest thing we will ever own." - Rene Scalfani*

*"We are not meant to stay wounded. We are supposed to move through our tragedies and challenges and to help each other move through the many painful episodes of our lives. By remaining stuck in the power of our wounds, we block our own transformation. We overlook the greater gifts inherent in our wounds - the strength to overcome them and the lessons that we are meant to receive through them. Wounds are the means through which we enter the hearts of other people. They are meant to teach us to become compassionate and wise." - Caroline Myss*

*"Realize you can be happy this moment for no reason. Otherwise, you eternally depend on conditions for happiness. Unconscious of this moment, you remain a victim of circumstances." - Arthur D. Saftlass*


----------



## paris744

" In A Mirror Is Where We Find A Reflection Of Our Appearances, But In Our Heart Is Where We Find A Reflection Of Our Soul."


" The More Anger Towards The Past You Carry In Your Heart, The Less Capable You Are Of Loving In The Present."


----------



## paris744

" The Happiness Of Your Life Depends On The Quality Of Your Thoughts."


" Don't Be Afraid Of Change, You May Lose Out On Something Good. But You Might Gain Something Even Better."


----------



## paris744

" You Might Feel Worthless To One Person. But You Are Priceless To Another. Don't Ever Forget Your Value."


" The Strongest People Are Not Those Who Show Strength In Front Of Us, But Those Who Win Battles We Know Nothing About."


----------



## Becca333

"Perfect Love Casts Out Fear".


----------



## Chrisi

If you judge someone, you have no time to love them ~ mother Theresa


----------



## Temujin

"All you need is love"


----------



## Chrisi

Aces_Shy said:


> "You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life."
> 
> -Winston Churchill


Love this quote!


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Myluckystar

By wisdom a house is built, & through understanding it is established; -Proverbs 24:3


----------



## paris744

" Life Shrinks Or Expands In Proportion To One's Courage"
-Anais Nin 


" Sometimes You Just Have To Pick Yourself Up And Carry On."


----------



## paris744

" Everything Starts With A Sunrise, But It's What We Do Before It Sets That Matters."


" Some People Think That To Be Strong Is To Never Feel Pain. In Reality The Strongest People Are The Ones Who Feel It, Understand It And Accept."


----------



## paris744

" The Worst Part About Being Strong Is That No One Ever Asks If You're Okay."


" Feeling Gratitude And Not Expressing It Is Like Wrapping A Present And Not Giving It."


----------



## paris744

" No Matter How Good Or Bad You Think Life Is, Wake Up Each Day And Be Thankful For Life. Someone Somewhere Else Is Fighting To Survive."


----------



## paris744

" Forgiveness Is Not Something We Do For Other People We Do It For Ourselves To Get Well And Move On."


" Understanding Is The First Step To Acceptance, And Only With Acceptance Can There Be Recovery."


----------



## paris744

" Inspiration Comes To Us Slowly And Quietly, Prime It With A Little Solitude."

" Your Attitude Can Take You Forward Or Your Attitude Can Take You Down."


----------



## Becca333

"I Am Joy!", "Everyting Goes Right For Me!"


----------



## paris744

" Respect People Who Find Time For You In Their Busy Schedule.
But Love People Who Never Look At Their Schedule When You Need Them." 


" Sometimes You Have To Do What's Best For You And Your Life. Not What's Best For Everyone Else."


----------



## nathalex01

*If the opportunity doesn't come knocking, you'll have to build the door first.*


----------



## nathalex01

*There's no such thing as failure. There's simply success in finding out one of the ways it won't work.*


----------



## paris744

" Understanding Is Much Deeper Than Knowledge. There Are Many Who Know You, But Very Few Who Understand You."


----------



## paris744

" Simplicity Before Understanding Is Simplistic. Simplicity After Understanding Is Simple." 


" Those Who Judge Will Never Understand You And Those Who Understand Will Never Judge."


----------



## Zil

_"A pint of sweat, saves a gallon of blood."_


----------



## fredbloggs02

"If you want people to envy you your sorrow or your shame, look as if you were proud of it. If you have only enough of the actor in you, rest assured, you will become the hero of the day. Since the parable of the Pharisee and the publican was uttered, what a lot of people who could not fulfill their duties pretended to be publicans and sinners, and so aroused sympathy, even envy."-Shestov

"A caterpillar is transformed into a chrysalis, and for a long time lives in a warm, quiet little world. Perhaps if it had human consciousness it would declare that _that_ world was the best, perhaps the only one possible to live in. But there comes a time when some unknown influence causes the little creature to begin the work of destruction. If other caterpillars could see it how horrified they would be, revolted to the bottom of their soul by the awful work in which the insurgent is engaged. They would call it immoral, godless, they would begin to talk about pessimism, scepticism, and so on. To destroy what has cost such labour to construct! Why, what is wrong with this complete, cosy, comfortable little world? To keep it intact they call to their sacred morality and the idealistic theory of knowledge. Nobody cares that the caterpillar has grown wings, that when it has nibbled its old nest away it will fly into space- nobody gives a thought to this.
Wings- that is mysticism; self-nibbling- this is actuality. Those who are engaged in such actuality deserve torture and execution. And there are plenty of prisons and voluntary hangmen on the bright earth. The majority of books are prisons, and great authors are not bad hangmen."-Shestov


----------



## pineapplebun

*"When nobody else celebrates you, learn to celebrate yourself. When nobody else compliments you, then compliment yourself. It's not up to other people to keep you encouraged. It's up to you. Encouragement should come from inside" - Joel Osteen

"Self-acceptance comes from meeting life's challenges vigorously. Don't numb yourself to your trials and difficulties, nor build mental walls to exclude pain from your life. You will find peace not by trying to escape your problems, but by confronting them courageously. You will find peace not in denial, but in victory." - J. Donald Walter*


----------



## pineapplebun

*"You need to be content with small steps. That's all life is. Small steps that you take every day so when you look back down the road it all adds up and you know you covered some distance. It took me a long time to accept that, but it's true." - Katie Kacvinsky.

"You are not defined by your past, you are prepared by your past." - Joel Osteen

"When we spend our lives waiting until we're perfect or bulletproof before we walk into the arena, we ultimately sacrifice relationships and opportunities that may not be recoverable, we squander our precious time, and we turn our backs on our gifts, those unique contributions that only we can make." - Brene Brown
*


----------



## aquilla

What is life? A madness. What is life? An illusion, a shadow, a story. And the greatest good is little enough; for all life is a dream, and dreams themselves are only dreams.
But whether it be dream or truth, to do well is what matters. If it be truth, for truth's sake. If not, then to gain friends for the time when we awaken.

Pedro Calderon De La Barca, "Life is a dream"


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Blessed be all those prophets who say to the people of Christ, "cross, cross", and there is no cross"-Martin Luther

"Be confident of entering the kingdom of heaven rather through many tribulations, than through the assurance of peace"-Martin Luther


----------



## Becca333

"I was thrown out of college for cheating on a metaphysics exam; I looked into the soul of the boy sitting next to me."


----------



## pineapplebun

*"If you want to succeed in your life, remember this phrase: The past does not equate the future. Because you failed yesterday; or all day today, or a moment ago, or for the last six months; the last 16 years, or the last fifty years doesn't mean anything...all that matters is what are you going to do, right now." - Anthony Robbins

"When someone else accepts you, that's when you begin to see yourself through their eyes. And you begin to realize that there may actually be many qualities to like about yourself." - Natsuki Takaya

"When we place more value on what other people think of us than on what we think of ourselves, it's a formula for misery" - Suzanne Selfors

"You may delay, but time will not. 
*


----------



## pineapplebun

*"When you're struggling with something, look at all the people around you and realize that every single person you see is struggling with something, and to them, it's just as hard as what you're going through." - Nicholas Sparks

"Whenever you feel like criticizing anyone, just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had." - F. Scott Fitzgerald

"If you want to know what a man's like, take a good look at how he treats his inferiors, not his equals."

"People look to you to set the example of what you believe is acceptable behaviour."*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 You Make The Good Times Better And The Hard Times Easier. :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

" Will Power Is A Muscle. The More You Use It The STRONGER It Gets."


" One Cannot Alter A Condition With The Same Mind Set That Created It In The First Place."


----------



## paris744

" Tears Of Joy Are Like The Summer Rain Drops Pierced By Sunbeams."
-Hosea Ballon 


BELIEVE IN
YOURSELF


----------



## Supra

It's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything. - Tyler Durden


----------



## NeveS

"Hey hey hey hey,
Smoke weed everyday"


----------



## Becca333

Think only about what will be. There is no point feeling regret or remorse - it won't change a thing. Today is the first day of the rest of your life. Use it and enjoy it!


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Ckg2011 You Make The Good Times Better And The Hard Times Easier. :heart:heart


 :heart:heart :love :heart:heart


----------



## Whispering Hope

Take a chance and never let go. Risk everything, lose nothing. Don't worry about anything anymore. Cry in the rain and speak out loud. Say what you want and love who you desire. Be yourself and not what others want to see. Never blame anyone else if you get hurt because you took the risk and decided who was worth the while.


----------



## Raphael200

This is a good one....."All wars are civil wars because all men are brothers".


----------



## ufc

"I've got a theory that if you give 100% all of the time, somehow things will work out in the end." 
-Larry Bird


----------



## prow

"Oopa Gangnam Style" -Psy


----------



## paris744

" It Is Not Happy People Who Are Thankful, It Is Thankful People Who Are Happy."


" The Things You Take For Granted Someone Else Is Praying For."


----------



## paris744

" Serenity Is Not Freedom From The Storm But Peace Within The Storm."


" You Are Confined Only By The Walls You Build Yourself."


----------



## GameGuy

"Nature gave us one tongue and two ears so we could hear twice as much as we speak." - Epictetus


----------



## paris744

" Your Fears Are Just Guideposts To Growth. Surpass Them And Embrace Your Inner Light."

" The Impossible Can Always Be Broken Down Into Possibilities."


----------



## paris744

" I Love The Ones Who Are In My Life And Make It Amazing And I Thank The Ones Who Left My Life And Made It Even More Fantastic."


----------



## paris744

Laugh Your Heart Out.
Dance In The Rain.
Cherish The Pleasure.
Let Go Of The Pain.
Live, Laugh, Love.
Forgive And Forget.
Life Is Too Short To Live With Regrets.


----------



## paris744

" When You Welcome Your Emotions As Teachers, Every Emotion Brings Good News, Even The Ones That Are Painful."
-Gary Zukav


----------



## paris744

" Your Heart Is Your Home, And All Roads Lead To Home."


" Never Apologize For Showing Your Feelings. Never Regret Being Who You Truly Are. For Those Who Matter Will Love You No Matter What."


----------



## shammie

The World will tell you who you are, until you tell the World who you are.


----------



## spades07

I have some selected quotes on fear:

"Fear makes the wolf bigger than he is."
---- German Proverb"

“Courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the judgement that
something else is more important than fear.” 
― Ambrose Redmoon"

“Always remember the acronym for "FEAR" can mean one of two things: **** Everything And Run or Face Everything And Recover.” 
― Cupcake Brown, A Piece of Cake"

“Fear's useless. Either something bad happens or it doesn't: If it doesn't, you've wasted time being afraid, and if it does, you've wasted time that you could have spent sharpening your weapons.” 
― Sarah Rees Brennan, The Demon's Lexicon"


----------



## paris744

" It Is Your Decisions And Not Your Conditions, That Determine Your Destiny."


" Faith Is The Strength By Which A Shattered World Shall Emerge Into The Light."
-Helen Keller


----------



## paris744

" Never Look Down On Someone Unless You're Helping Them Up." 


" Strength Does Not Come From Physical Capacity. It Comes From An Indomitable Will."


----------



## paris744

" The Difficulties Of Life Are Intended To Make Us Better Not Bitter." 


" There Is Nothing So Strong As Gentleness. And Nothing As Gentle As Real Strength."


----------



## paris744

" A Little Knowledge That Acts Is Worth Infinitely More Than Much Knowledge That Is Idle." 


" As You Walk Down The Fairway Of Life You Must Smell The Roses, For You Only Get To Play One Round."


----------



## paris744

" Man Never Made Any Material As Resilient As The Human Spirit."


" What We Achieve Inwardly Will Change Outer Reality."


----------



## paris744

" Thought Is The Wind, Knowledge The Sail, And Mankind The Vessel."


" The Doors Of Wisdom Are Never Shut." 


" Well Done Is Better Than Well Said."


----------



## balsamella

“The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated.” -Mahatma Ghandi In the above, remember that humans are animals too.


----------



## Supra

"All shady is a bottle of hair bleach and vodka"


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Millions of people have decided not to be sensitive. They have grown thick skins around themselves just to avoid being hurt by anybody. But it is at a great cost. Nobody can hurt them, but nobody can make them happy either." - Osho

"Don't live to life impress people who could really care less about you. That's wasting your life."

"Just because you have faced many defeats in life, does not mean you are defeated."*


----------



## paris744

" You Don't Get To Choose How You're Going To Die. Or When. You Can Only Decide How You're Going To Live." 


" It's Nice To Be Important But It's More Important To Be Nice."


----------



## paris744

" Action Will Destroy Your Procrastination." 


" The Riskiest Thing You Can Do Is Get Greedy." 


" Problems Are Not Stop Signs, They Are Guidelines."


----------



## paris744

" Quite Simple, The Words We Attach To Our Experiece Become Our Experience."
-Anthony Robbins


----------



## paris744

" Always Keep An Open Mind And A Compassionate Heart." 


" It's Not What You Look At That Matters, It's What You See."


----------



## paris744

" You Will Never Change What You Tolerate." 


" The World Has Enough For Everyone's Need. But Not For Everyone's Greed."
-Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## paris744

" You Can't Push The River, It Flows By Itself."

" Just Because You Feel Fear Doesn't Mean You Can't Do It. Do It Afraid."


----------



## paris744

" The Greatness Of Humanity Is Not In Being Human, But In Being Humane."
-Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Loneliness does not come from having no people around you, but from being unable to communicate the things that seem important to you" - Carl Jung

"You have been criticizing yourself for years and it hasn't worked, try approving of yourself and see what happens." - Louise L. Hay

"Aim for success, not perfection. Never give up your right to be wrong, because then you will lose the ability to learn new things and move forward with your life. Remember that fear always lurks behind perfectionism. Confronting your fears and allowing yourself the right to be human can paradoxically make you happier and a more productive person" - David D. Burns
*


----------



## paris744

" The Best Life To Lead Is Your Own." 

" Love Is Like The Wind, You Can't See It But You Can Feel It All Over." 

" Life Is Not A Matter Of Milestones But Of Moments."


----------



## paris744

"Life Gives Answers In Three Ways It Says Yes And Gives Whatever You Want, It Says No And Gives You Something Better Or It Says Wait And Gives You The Best."


----------



## paris744

"Every Battle Is Not Meant To Be Fought And Every Point Is Not Meant To Be Proven. Some Things In Life Are Just Meant To Be."


----------



## GameGuy

"Life is good. But living in fear is not my idea of living."


----------



## fredbloggs02

"If the figures of active personalities stirred in living form within your soul, if ardent sympathy warmed your heart, if the mood that comes from the deepest recesses within diffused your whole being, if the sounds from your throat and the words of your lips were attractive to hear, if you felt sufficient within yourself, you would certainly seek out the place and oppertunity to be able to feel yourself in others"- Wilhelm: Goethe's Wilhelm Meister


----------



## paris744

" The Ultimate Measure Of A man Is Not Where He Stands In Moments Of Comfort And Convenience, But Where He Stands At Times Of Challenge And Controversy."
-Martin Luther King Jr.


-


----------



## paris744

" It Is Easy To Be Brave From A Safe Distance."
-Aesop 

" Let Us Not Look Back In Anger, Nor Forward In Fear, But Around Us In Awareness."


----------



## paris744

" The Minute You Settle For Less Than You Deserve, You Get Even Less Than You Settled For." 

" Never Allow Yourself To Be Defined By Someone Else's Opinion Of You."


----------



## Hyperborea

"However many holy words you read, however many you speak, what good will they do you if you do not act on upon them?"


----------



## fredbloggs02

"A = A.- They say that logic does not need this postulate, and could easily develop it by deduction. I think not. On the contrary, in my opinion, logic could not exist without this premiss. Meanwhile it has purely empirical origin. In the realm of fact, A is always more or less equal to A. But it might be otherwise. The universe might be so constituted as to admit of the most fantastic metamorphoses. That which now equals A would successively equal B and then C, and so on. At present the stone remains long enough a stone, a plant a plant, an animal an animal. But it might be that a stone changed into a plant before our eyes, and the plant into an animal. That there is nothing unthinkable in such a supposition is proved by the theory of evolution. This theory only puts centuries in place of seconds. So that, in spite of the risk to which I expose myself from the admirers of the famous Epicurean system, I am compelled to repeat once more that anything you please may come from anything you please, that A may not equal A, and that consequently logic is dependent, for it's soundness, on the empirically-derived law of the unchangeableness of the external world. Admit the possibility of supernatural interference- and logic will lose that certitude and inevitability of it's conclusions which at present is so attractive to us."- Lev Shestov: All Things Are Possible

"The source of originality.- A man who has lost all hope of rooting out of himself a certain radical defect of character, or even of hiding the flaw from others, turns round and tries to find in his defect a certain merit. If he succeeds in convincing his acquaintance, he achieves a double gain: first, he quiets his conscience, and then he acquires a reputation for being original."- Lev Shestov: All Things Are Possible

Very good book. Strokes of genius the way it cuts into you. Thought provoking, fortifying, human.


----------



## Andrewrawr

“No matter who you are, no matter what you did, no matter where you've come from, you can always change, become a better version of yourself.” -Madonna

"A man cannot be comfortable without his own approval." - Mark Twain

and this one isn't really a quote but more of a song lyric "This whole damn world can fall apart, you'll be ok, follow your heart." - from New Radicals song Get what you give

These three quotes remind me of something I often forget. That I can always become a better person and change myself. I just have to believe I can do it. I have to accept myself first. I cannot find happiness by constantly seeking approval from others. I have to find positives in myself and work with those because I'll never please everyone else, so I'll find the positives in myself and please myself because I deserve to treat myself well too. The last one reminds me that just because there are bad things in the world and bad people and people who are hurtful and unkind doesn't mean I have to let them get me down. I should never let the bad things get me down. If we let every little thing destroy is we will never survive.


----------



## paris744

" First Steps Are Always The Hardest But Until They Are Taken The Notion Of Progress Remains Only A Notion And Not An Achievement."


----------



## paris744

" Pain Is Meant To Wake Us Up." 

" The Merciful Adjustment Which Nature Makes When What Cannot Be Cured Must Be Endured."


----------



## paris744

" What's Meant To Be Will Always Find A Way."


" You Have Power Over Your Mind Not Outside Events. Realize This, And You Will Find Strength."


----------



## paris744

" You Can't Cross The Sea Merely By Standing And Staring At The Water."

" Live Love And Suffer But Never Learn To Surrender."


----------



## paris744

" If You Don't Live For Something You'll Die For Nothing."


" Quotations Help Us Remember The Simple Yet Profound Truths That Give Life Perspective And Meaning. When It Comes To Life's Most Important Lessons We Can All Use Gentle Reminders."


----------



## paris744

" Resist Nothing - Accept Every Moment In Your Life."

" It's Never Crowded Along The Extra Mile."


----------



## paris744

" Enthusiasm Is A Volcano On Whose Top Never Grows The Grass Of Hesitation." 


" Sayings Remain Meaningless Until They Are Embodied In Habits."


----------



## paris744

" In The Midst Of Winter I Finally Learned That There Was In Me An Invincible Summer." 


" The Farther Backward You Can Look, The Farther Forward You Are Likely To See."


----------



## paris744

" Look At Life Through The Windshield Not The Rear-View Mirror." 

" Life Belongs To The Living And He Who Lives Must Be Prepared For Changes."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let Things That Could Have Been, Get In The Way Of Things That Still Can Be."

" You Cannot Do A Kindness Too Soon For You Never Know How Soon It Will Be Too Late." 
-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Goldenlegacy

"Believe you can and you're halfway there." -Theodore Roosevelt

"Forgive your enemies, but never forget their names." -John F. Kennedy

"You cannot escape the responsibility of tomorrow by evading it today." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Speech of a Suicide composed shortly before the act. Friends! I stand at this moment before the veil on the point of raising it so as to see whether it will be more peaceful and quiet behind it than it is here. This is no impulse born of a mad despair: I know too well the fetters of my days from the few links in the chain I have lived through. I am now too ttired to go on, here I shall die clean away or at least stay overnight. Here take back the stuff that I am, nature, knead it back into the dough of being, make of me a bush, a cloud, whatever you will, even a man, only no longer make me me. Thanks be to philosophy that no pious buffooneries now disturb the train of my thoughts. Enough: I think, I fear nothing, very well, up with the curtain!-"- Litchtenberg

"With many a science the endeavor to discover a universal principle is perhaps often just as fruitless as would be a mineralogist to discover a primal universal substance out of which all minerals have arisen. Nature creates, not genera and species, but individua, and our shortsightedness has to seek out similarities so as to be able to retain in mind many things at the same time. These conceptions become more and more inaccurate the larger the families we invent for ourselves are."-Lichtenberg

"It is we who are the measure of what is strange and miraculous: if we sought a universal measure the strange and miraculous would not occur and all things would be equal."-Lichtenberg

"He had about him something the Hernhuters commonly call exaltation, the armchair theologists call piety, and the reasonable man of the world calls simple-mindedness and want of understanding."-Lichtenberg

"It was a rash act, I performed it with that ardour without which my life would be far less than it is; I bitterly reproached myself as I finally went to bed, but my feelings were lighter by a considerable weight"-Lichtenberg

"Of all the acts of murder ever committed only those have been revealed that are known to be acts of murder."-Lichtenberg

"Drinking has, like painting, its mechanical and its poetical aspects, just as love has."- Lichtenberg


----------



## Mike90

"Whether you think you can or can’t, either way you are right”


----------



## paris744

" Don't Be Afraid Of Opposition. Remember That A Kite Rises Against The Wind Not With It."

" Make The Most Of Yourself For That Is All There Is Of You."
-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## SouthernGoods

"I'm tired of trying,sick of crying, and i know i'm smiling but inside i'm dying"


----------



## paris744

" You Don't Need To Defend. You Don't Need To Prove. You Just Need To Be."


" Don't Count The Days Make The Days Count."


----------



## paris744

" Life Doesn't Have To Be Perfect To Be Wonderful."


" Learn To Appreciate What You Have. Before Time Forces You To Appreciate What You Had."


----------



## paris744

" Distance Means So Little When Someone Means So Much."

" Sometimes You Meet A Person And You Just Click-You're Comfortable With Them, And You Don't Have To Pretend To Be Anyone Or Anything." 


" You Can Have It All Just Not All At Once."


----------



## Linlinh

"I encourage you to not just make a living, but to live to make something." - Wesley Chan


----------



## vanishingpt

It's a Nike soccer/football commercial featuring Ronaldo. It's relatively old but I still find it really motivating. It's excellent marketing, really.

_He appears right at the end of each game.

He follows me, hounds me, even if I've notched up a load of goals, he always has something to say.

He's a real pain.

You didn't reach that pass.
You didn't control the ball.
Every free kick should be a goal.

His favourite saying? "If you think you're perfect already then you never will be."

And on, and on, and on, every day, all day, seven days a week.

But you know what?
I love that guy._​


----------



## pineapplebun

*"Sometimes the decision to make is to make a decision. Most decisions are 51%, 49%. Very rarely do you go into something feeling 100% perfectly sure of it. There's a lot of doubt in every decision that you make, but we don't want to be stuck. We don't want to be paralyzed. We don't want to be afraid to make a choice because we're afraid to make a mistake because most decisions aren't final. Feelings change all the time, you can always change your mind. And taking risks and making choices is what makes life so exciting! Because we never know what's going to happen. Everyday, something new comes our way. Isn't that amazing?"

"Maybe some people just aren't meant to be in our lives forever. Maybe some people are just passing through. It's like some people just come through our lives to bring us something: A gift, a blessing, a lesson we need to learn. And that's why they're here." - Danielle Steele

"You can accept or reject the way you are treated by other people, but until you heal the wounds of your past, you will continue to bleed. You can bandage the bleeding with food, with alcohol, with drugs, with work, with cigarettes, with sex, but eventually, it will all ooze through and stain your life. You must find the strength to open the wounds, stick your hands inside, pull out the core of the pain that is holding you in your past, the memories, and make peace with them." - Iyanla Vanzant

"In this world, there is so much of what looks like love, and sounds like love, and calls itself love, but it isn't. It's just people saying and doing what they think they ought to say and do."

*


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## pineapplebun

*"Let someone love you just as you are. As flawed as you might be, as unattractive as you might feel, as unaccomplished as you might think you are; let someone love you just as you are. And let that someone be you." - Sandra King

"Life challenges are not supposed to paralyze you. They're supposed to help you discover who you are." - Bernice Johnson Reagon

"Life becomes easier when you learn to accept an apology you never got." - Robert Brault

"You must never limit your challenges. Instead, you must challenge your limits."
*


----------



## desuhraay

"strength will find you sooner then you ever thought it would" - the maine


----------



## paris744

" When The Day Has Ended Dare To Feel As You've Done Your Best."


----------



## paris744

" Never Idealize Others. They Will Never Live Up To Your Expectations." 


" When We Cling To Pain We End Up Punishing Ourselves."


----------



## paris744

" The Only Way To Live Wrong Is To Not Live And Be True To The Person You Are On The Inside."

" Too Many People Undervalue What They Are, And Overvalue What They're Not."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Worry About Moving Slow. Worry About Standing Still."


" Things Which Matter Most Must Never Be At The Mercy Of Things Which Matter Least."


----------



## paris744

" A Thorn Defends The Rose, Harming Only Those Who Would Steal The Blossom." 


" Death Will Kill You Once. But Fear Kills You Over And Over If You Let It."


----------



## highenergy

This is my favorit motivation video, by Michael Jordan


----------



## paris744

cantfindthewords said:


> _"The most beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss, and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity, and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness, and a deep loving concern. Beautiful people do not just happen."_
> 
> -Elizabeth Kubler Ros


A Beautiful True Quote


----------



## paris744

" Remember Your Time Is Priceless, But It's Free. You Can't Own It, But You Can Use It. You Can Spend It, But You Can't Keep It. Once You've Lost It You Can Never Get It Back."


----------



## paris744

" You Must Welcome Change As The Rule But Not As Your Ruler." 


" It Doesn't matter Where You Are, You Are Nowhere Compared To Where You Can Go."


----------



## paris744

" It's Not About Thinking You Have To Be Perfect, Because Nobody Is, But Knowing That You're Worthy Of Being Loved And Accepted." 

" If You Aren't Being Yourself, You Aren't Truly Living, You're Merely Existing."


----------



## paris744

" Remember That There Is Always A Limit To Self-Indulgence, But None To Self-Restraint." 

" The Two Hardest Tests On The Spiritual Road Are The Patience To Wait For The Right Moment And The Courage Not To Be Disappointed With What We Encounter."


----------



## paris744

" Being Grateful Will Always Make You happy. If You're Finding It Hard To Be Grateful For Anything, Sit Down Close Your Eyes And Take A Long Slow Breath And Be Grateful For Oxygen. Every Breath You Take Is In Sync With Someone's Last."


----------



## paris744

" There Is Within Each One Of Us A Potential For Goodness Beyond Our Imagining, For Giving Which Seeks No Reward For Listening Without Judgement For Loving Unconditionally."


----------



## paris744

" Find A Place Inside Where There's Joy, And The Joy Will Burn Out The Pain." 


" The Art Of Being Wise Is Knowing What To Overlook."
-William James


----------



## GameGuy

_"The significant problems we face cannot be solved at the same level of thinking we were at when we created them"_ - Albert Einstein.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"The longer one deliberates, the more deeply and inwardly one is struck dumb and loses all desire to speak"- Hamann

"A reader who seeks after truth might become a hypochondriac out of dread"- Hamann

"Penelope's whole web amounts to the nimbleness that lets each thing that is inseparable from the other appear double but then switfly lets them merge again in each other. The result is that through hocus-pocus of this kind, viewpoint and horizon are continually being shifted under both aspects, and the speculative letterer becomes dizzy on the slender dance-rope"- Hamann

"In the infinite disrelation of man to God, the public institutions for the formation of man that concern his relations with God are just absurd propositions in dry language; they infect the blood the more a speculative creature imbibes them."- Hamann

"To become acquainted with a mere man- and the most familiar of them all- would you depend on outward works? How dissimilar, how remote and strange, are such works, indeed how they contradict the depths of the inward man hidden in his heart!"- Hamann

"Poetry is the mother-tongue of the human race, as the garden is older than the ploughed field; painting, than writing; song, than declamation; parables, than logical deduction; barter, than commerce. A deeper sleep was the repose of our most distant ancestors, and their movement was a frenzied dance. Seven days they would sit in the silence of thought or wonder; - - and would open their mouths- to winged sentences."- Hamann

"...he sets the highest felicity in external tranquility and safety no matter how it comes about and no matter how perfectly dreadful it is, like that evening calm that prevails in a fortress that is to be taken during the night, so that, as Jeremiah says, "they shall sleep a perpetual sleep, and not wake." Through such verbal games of physiognomical and hypocritical indefiniteness, in our enlightened times of midnight every letter- and word- grocer gains a triumph over the most expert master, to whom at bottom he nevertheless owes this triumph."- Hamann


----------



## TeenageWallflower

“ Loneliness is the human condition. Cultivate it. The way it tunnels into you allows your soul room to grow. Never expect to outgrow loneliness. Never hope to find people who will understand you, someone to fill that space. An intelligent, sensitive person is the exception, the very great exception. If you expect to find people who will understand you, you will grow murderous with disappointment. The best you'll ever do is to understand yourself, know what it is that you want, and not let the cattle stand in your way.” - Janet Fitch, White Oleander


----------



## paris744

" Better To Lose Count While Naming Your Blessings Than To Lose Your Blessings To Counting Your Troubles."
~Maltbie D. Babcock


----------



## paris744

" Nothing Great Was Ever Achieved Without Enthusiam."
~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## paris744

" If You Don't Go After What You Want, You'll Never Have It. If You Don't Ask, The Answer Is Always No. If You Don't Step Forward, You're Always In The Same Place."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

" Mistakes Are Really Not That Big Of A Deal. In Fact, As Most Of Us Acknowledge We Need To Make Mistakes In Order To Learn And Grow."


----------



## paris744

" If Things Go Wrong, Don't Go With Them."
-Roger Babson 


" Slowing Down Your Responses And Becoming A Better Listener Aids You In Becoming A More Peaceful Person."


----------



## paris744

" Be Aware Of The Snowball Effect Of Your Thinking."


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## aquilla

“If you treat an individual as he is, he will remain how he is. But if you treat him as if he were what he ought to be and could be, he will become what he ought to be and could be.” -Goethe


----------



## paris744

" Use Your Imagination Not To Scare Yourself To Death But To Inspire Yourself To Life."
~Adele Brookman


----------



## paris744

" Life Is Like A Flowing River Full Of Opportunities. It's Up To You Whether You Stand With A Bucket Or A Spoon."


----------



## paris744

" Winning Doesn't Always Mean Being First, Winning Means You're Doing Better Than You've Done Before."


----------



## G i r l

"In order to be free, we must learn how to let go. Release the hurt. Release the fear. Refuse to entertain your old pain. The energy it takes to hang onto the past is holding you back from a new life."


----------



## paris744

" Limitations Are But Boundaries Created Inside Our Minds."


" No One Tests The Depth Of A River With Both Feet."


----------



## paris744

" Rain Beats A Leopard's Skin, But It Does Not Wash out The Spots."


" Knowledge Is Like A Garden, If It Is Not Cultivated, It Cannot Be Harvested."


----------



## gabby1032

"they laugh 'cause i'm different, i laugh 'cause they're all the same"


----------



## retepe94

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.


He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.


----------



## Becca333

I hate quotations. Tell me what you know.

~ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Raphael200

Kings only bow to kings


----------



## paris744

" Fear, Uncertainty And Discomfort Are Your Compasses Toward Growth." 


" If You Treat Every Situation As A Life And Death Matter, You'll Die A Lot Of Times."
~Dean Smith


----------



## noyadefleur

“Sometimes you climb out of bed in the morning and you think, I'm not going to make it, but you laugh inside — remembering all the times you've felt that way.” 
― Charles Bukowski


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

These quotes are beautiful. Where do you all get em from?


----------



## Malek

"_Every man's life ends the same way. It is only the details of how he lived and how he died that distinguish one man from another._" - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## GameGuy

_People always ask for criticism. But really, all they want is praise. _


----------



## DrunkPoseidon

"Positive and negative are directions. Which direction do you choose?"

I CHOOSE POSITIVITY VIA THOSE POSITIVE AFFIRMATIONS AND STRAIGHTFORWARD EXPOSURE!!!


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

JK =]


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

*"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." 
― **Eleanor Roosevelt*


----------



## paris744

" Don't Find Fault, Find A Remedy, Anybody Can Complain."
~Henry Ford 


" The Accident In Your Rearview Mirror Already Happened. The One In Front Of You Is Still Preventable. " Pay Attention."


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744

pineapplebun said:


>


Beautiful Quotes.


----------



## pineapplebun

paris744 said:


> Beautiful Quotes.


Haha thanks Paris You post too many awesome quotes for me to quote them all lol.


----------



## paris744

" Don't Limit Your Challenges, Challenge Your Limits." 


" Some People Look For A Beautiful Place, Others Make A Beautiful Place."


----------



## paris744

" There's Always Something Beautiful Inside." 


" It's The Gymnasium Of Life Where You Get The Workout, The Resistance, And You Find Out Things About Yourself That You Didn't Know."


----------



## paris744

" Be Someone You Want To Be, Not Who You Have To Be." 


" Never Judge Yourself Through Someone Else's Eyes."


----------



## Raphael200

"The only ugly people in this world I know off are those who don't smile"

General,U know who,said that.


----------



## Goopus

ThatOneShyGirl said:


> JK =]


I've got tears in my eyes. I never realized Chewie was such a motivational speaker. Jk too hehe I'm watching The Empire Strikes Back though and I thought this was a funny coincidence.

Awesome actual quotes in this thread btw, I feel a bit inspired.. :yes


----------



## paris744

" Obstacles Can't Stop You, Problems Can't Stop You, Most Of All Other People Can't Stop You. The Only One Who Stops You Is Yourself."


----------



## paris744

" Compassion Is Not Weakness, And Concern For The Unfortunate Is Not Socialism." 

" Life Is Short But There Is Always Time For Courtesy."


----------



## paris744

" Life Has Many Ways Of Testing A Person's Will, Either By Having Nothing Happen At All, Or By Having Everything Happen All At Once. "


----------



## Souldoubt

The two in my signature


----------



## paris744

" Even The Greatest Was Once A Beginner. Don't Be Afraid To Take That First Step." 


" The Pain Of Discipline Is Far Less Than The Pain Of Regret."


----------



## paris744

" You Can Have Results Or Excuses. Not Both."


" Life Is To Short, So Laugh When You Can, Apologize When You Should And Let Go Of What You Can't Change."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Always Scrape & Search For Compliments. Criticism Is What Builds Character & Strength." 



" Remember That Everyone You Meet Is Afraid Of Something, Loves Something, And Has Lost Something."


----------



## paris744

" Surround Yourself With Only People Who Are Going To Lift You Higher. Life Is Already Filled With Enough People Who Want To Bring You Down."


----------



## paris744

" No One Said This Would Be Easy, Just Know That Nothing Beats The Feeling Of Accomplishment."


----------



## Caliginous

“I laugh because I must not cry, that is all, that is all. ” -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## paris744

" Having Someone Help You Doesn't Mean You Failed. It Just Means You're Not Alone."


" To See The Rainbow, You Have To Face The Rain, First."


----------



## paris744

" Life Doesn't Always Give You Second Chances, So Take The First One." 


" There Are Two Types Of Pain In This World Pain That Hurts You, And Pain That Changes You."


----------



## paris744

" Learning Is A Gift. Even When Pain Is Your Teacher." 


" Life Is Full Of Ups & Downs. The Trick Is To Enjoy The Ups And Have Courage During The Downs,"


----------



## paris744

" Never Give Up. So Many People Can Be Responsible For Your Success. But Only You Are Responsible For Your Failure."


----------



## paris744

" Stopping At Nothing, And Doing What's In Your Heart You Know Is Right, Means Determination." 


" You See Things As They Are And Ask " Why? " I Dream Things As They Never Were And Ask " Why Not? " 
~ George Bernard Shaw


----------



## m27

"There will come a time when you believe everything is finished - that will be the beginning."


----------



## tronjheim

But our hope rest in this truth, this world is not our home

WARREN BARFIELD - SOMEWHERE TONIGHT


----------



## devin880

No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.
-Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## ChrissyQ

WHEN YOU'RE AT THE END OF YOUR ROPE TIE A KNOT AND HANG ON FOR DEAR LIFE!

WORTHINESS IS YOUR BIRTHRIGHT!

"Don't ever let ppl try to tell you that you're not good enough.. you're always good enough.. they're just not good enough to accept you!"
-^Quote by ChrissyQ I made it up!


----------



## aloneprotectsme

*"Come As You Are."*
- NIRVANA


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes The Wrong Choices Bring Us To The Right Places." 


" Be Faithful In Small Things Because It Is In Them That Your Strength Lies." 
~ Mother Teresa


----------



## paris744

" People Know Themselves Much Better Than You Do. That's Why It's Important To Stop Expecting Them To Be Something Other Than Who They Are." 
~ Maya Angelou


----------



## Mandachii

"The happiest girls are the prettiest." - Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Goopus

"Everyone of us has got a story to tell. Some are still lost. Some have found themselves. Some are in denial with no soul to sell and I am still here at the wishing well. But I'll keep trying. I'll keep fighting."
-Trapt.


----------



## John316C

forget about words... 

i need to feel a strong hand on my shoulder.

funny thing is its only going to be my own


----------



## Raphael200

It's better to send 5 lions,instead of 500 sheep into battle.


----------



## ShadyGFX

“It is never too late to be what you might have been.” - George Eliot


I'm not sure if somebody put this as it's my first time in this thread.


----------



## paris744

" To Be Happy In Life, You Must Learn The Difference Between What You Want Vs Need." 


" Sometimes What We Call Failure Is Really Just That Necessary Struggle Called Learning."


----------



## paris744

" We're So Busy Watching Out For What's Ahead Of Us That We Don't Take Time To Enjoy Where We Are."


----------



## paris744

" Sadness Flies Away On The Wings Of Time." 


" Never Regret. If It's Good, It's Wonderful. It It's Bad, It's Experience."


----------



## paris744

" Only Those Who Will Risk Going To Far Can Possibly Find Out How Far One Can Go." 


" It Is Not Because Things Are Difficult That We Do Not Dare, It Is Because We Do Not Dare That They Are Difficult."


----------



## Hello22

The road is long.... sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but in the end, you are only competing with yourself.


----------



## Jakers

"You Are Who You Think You Are" - Anonymous


----------



## paris744

" Your Worth Consists In What You Are And Not In What You Have." 


" Courage Is What It Takes To Stand Up And Speak, Courage Is Also What It Takes To Sit Down And Listen."
~ Winston Churchill


----------



## paris744

" It Is Your Attitude, Not Your Aptitude, That Determines Your Altitude." 



" Some People Want It To Happen, Some Wish It Would Happen, Others Make It Happen."


----------



## paris744

" It Is Worth Remembering That The Time Of Greatest Gain In Terms Of Wisdom And Inner Strength Is Often That Of Greatest Difficulty."


----------



## paris744

" No One's Life Is A Smooth Sail, We All Come Into Stormy Weather. But It's This Adversity And More Specifically Our Resilience That Makes Us Strong And Successful."


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes The People Whom We've Known For Only A Short Amount Of Time Have A Bigger Impact On Us Than Those We've Known Forever."


----------



## paris744

" Remember, Anyone Can Love You When The Sun Is Shining. In The Storms Is Where You Learn Who Truly Cares For You."


----------



## enfield

> When something terrible happens, I do not flee my sadness by searching for fake consolations and false silver linings. I visualize the past and future of humankind, the tens of billions of deaths over our history, the misery and fear, the search for answers, the trembling hands reaching upward out of so much blood, what we could become someday when we make the stars our cities, all that darkness and all that light - I know that I can never truly understand it, and I haven't the words to say.


- eliezer yudkowsky


----------



## kast

enfield said:


> When something terrible happens, I do not flee my sadness by searching for fake consolations and false silver linings. I visualize the past and future of humankind, the tens of billions of deaths over our history, the misery and fear, the search for answers, the trembling hands reaching upward out of so much blood, what we could become someday when we make the stars our cities, all that darkness and all that light - I know that I can never truly understand it, and I haven't the words to say.
> - eliezer yudkowsky


I love this. I hadn't heard it before, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## kast

* You need to have seen the movie Gattaca to understand why this one is inspiring, but:
_"I never saved anything for the swim back."_

* _"I sit in my cubicle, here on the motherworld. When I die, they will put my body in a box and dispose of it in the cold ground. And in all the million ages to come, I will never breath, or laugh, or twitch again. So won't you run and play with me here among the teeming mass of humanity? The universe has spared us this moment."_ - Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri


----------



## Goopus

paris744 said:


> " We're So Busy Watching Out For What's Ahead Of Us That We Don't Take Time To Enjoy Where We Are."


How true, how true.. :clap


----------



## paris744

" Count Your Many Blessings." 


" Be Tactful. There's No Need To Be Rude Or Abrasive. Be Polite To Your Fellow Humans, Everyone Has Feelings, Even If Sometimes It May Not Seem That Way."


----------



## paris744

Live Everyday On A Fresh New Start. Don't Be Held Back By What Happened Yesterday, The Day Before, The Year Before And So On."


----------



## paris744

' The Longer You Wait For Something, The More You Appreciate It When You Get It. Anything Worth Having Is Definitely Worth Waiting For."


----------



## Plumagirl

"Everyone is a genius but if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will go its whole life believing that it is stupid." -Albert Einstein 

"The are still many human emotions I do not fully comprehend - anger, hatred, revenge. But I am not mystified by the desire to be loved - or the need for friendship. Those are things I do understand." -Data (Star Trek)


----------



## paris744

" A Candle Loses Nothing By Lighting Another Candle." 

" Appreciation Can Make A Day. Even Change A Life. Your Willingness To Put It Into Words Is All That Is Neccessary."


----------



## paris744

" Appreciate What You Have Before It Turns Into What You Had." 

" Give But Don't Allow Yourself To Be Used. Love But Don't Allow Your Heart To Be Abused. Trust But Don't Be Naive. Listen To Other's But Don't Loose Your Own Voice."


----------



## TediousMind

Don't worry about failure. Worry about the things you miss when you don't even try. :yes


----------



## Donness

I don't know you. I don't know a thing about you. I don't know where you come from, where you're going or why you do what you do. I don't know if we'd get along if we met. But there is one thing that I do know: You are capable of much more than you have been led to believe.

As I am writing this, there are 6.7 billion people walking and breathing on our humble rock. The overwhelming, vast majority of them will pass through their 720,000 hours like a match struck in the wind. Hardly noticed, scarcely remembered.

Tomorrow, as you go about your day, take your time to look around. Are there a lot of people around? What do you see? You see mediocrity. You see average. You see everything about yourself that you hate, that you fear, but that you have conditioned to believe is acceptable. Fine. Enough. A good job.

I'm here to tell you that you will NOT settle for what is fine. You will NOT settle for a good job. Fine is for the loser. Fine is for the guy who skipped the last set of his workout because he just didn't feel like it. Fine is for the guy who cheated on his diet (this goes for you too, you skinny ****s) because he just couldn't do it anymore. Fine is for the guy who took a nap instead of sprinting around town in torrential downpour. Fine is for the guy who got the job, but not the one he wanted. That guy made second place. He has never embraced pain, personal sacrifice, or thrown himself into the fires of dedication. Most importantly, and starting today, that guy is NOT YOU.

You are not that person. You are destined for greatness. You have it inside of you, and you know it. You have always known it, you have felt it as a faint thumping in your gut. It is clawing, scratching, struggling to be set free. It needs your help. As long as you hold yourself to the standard of 'average', that is all you will ever be. In your dreams you aren't average, so why the **** are you settling for it now? What are you not doing right now? What is eating at the back of your skull? Go do it. You know what it is. The time to act is now. You will burn. You will suffer. Your demons will not be defeated easily. Every step of the way they will whisper in your ear that you aren't good enough. That you aren't meat to succeed. "Just give up", they will mutter, "you'll never be the best". "NO", you will reply. You will embrace suffering. You will finish that last rep. You will claw through the agonising pain. You will destroy the mediocre ***** in your head. You will break boundaries. You will rise above the rest. You will realise your potential.

You are no average man.


----------



## paris744

" All Our Knowledge Is The Offspring Of Our Perceptions."
~ Leonardo Da Vinci 

" The Decisions That You Make And The Actions That You Take Upon The Earth Are The Means By Which You Evolve."
~ Gary Zukav


----------



## paris744

" The Eye Sees Only What The Mind Is Prepared To Comprehend." 


" Every Intention Sets Energy Into Motion. Whether You Are Conscious Of It Or Not."


----------



## paris744

" Give Up Living Your Life To Other People's Expectations. Give Up The Past. Give Up The Need To Impress Others. Give Up Your Self-Defeating Self-Talk. Give Up Your Need To Always Be Right."


----------



## paris744

" Peace Cannot Be Kept By Force It Can Only Be Achieved By Understanding." 


" Have No Judgements About Your Life. No Expectations. Give Up The Need To Know What Happens Tomorrow. Just Be Fully Present And Appreciate All That Is In Your Life Right Now."


----------



## ysabelmilby

For me my favorite quote ever would be " NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE". Simple yet very meaningful, you only need to believe in yourself and to him and everything will follow.


----------



## Owl-99

I am what I am, deal with it !


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Practical reason or the moral sense: the latter expression will make it clearer to many what one means by the former."-Lichtenberg

"The Socratic method _intensified_- I mean torture."-Lichtenberg

"Do you perhaps believe that your convictions owe their strength to arguments? Then you are certainly wrong, for otherwise everyone who hears them would have to be as convinced as you are... One can be deluded in favour of a proposition as well as against it. Reasons are often and for the most part only expositions of pretensions designed to give a colouring of legitimacy and rationality to something we would have done in any case..."-Lichtenberg

"In the weak, lack of strength to defend oneself passes over into complaining. This can be observed in children when they are mistreated by bigger children; but the best always stay obstinately and defiantly silent."-Lichtenberg

"Is reason, or perhaps better the understanding, really better situated when it hits upon final causes than when it hits upon a dictate of the heart? For it is still a great question whether what connects us most firmly with the world that surrounds us is reason or the heart."-Lichtenberg

"I believe that man is in the last resort so free a being that his right to be what he believes himself to be cannot be contested."-Lichtenberg

"To want to reduce everything in man to simple principles means, it seems to me, in the last resort to presuppose that such a principle _must_ exist, and how can this be proved?"-Lichtenberg


----------



## emulata

I have looked into your eyes with my eyes. I have put my heart near your heart.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

paris744 said:


> ' The Longer You Wait For Something, The More You Appreciate It When You Get It. Anything Worth Having Is Definitely Worth Waiting For."


Love this.


----------



## AGF

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> Originally Posted by paris744
> ' The Longer You Wait For Something, The More You Appreciate It When You Get It. Anything Worth Having Is Definitely Worth Waiting For."
> Love this.


More like you don't want it anymore! There's a point of diminishing return.


----------



## sleepydrone

_"It does not matter how slowly you go as long as you do not stop."_

― Confucius

_
"Let me not pray to be sheltered from dangers,
but to be fearless in facing them.

Let me not beg for the stilling of my pain, but
for the heart to conquer it."_

― Rabindranath Tagore, Collected Poems And Plays Of Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## paris744

" Stop Thinking Of What Could Go Wrong And Start Thinking Of What Could Go Right."


----------



## paris744

" Let Your Faith Be Bigger Than Your Fear." 

" Action Is Worry's Worst Enemy." 

" Do A Little More Each Day Then You Think You Possibly Can."


----------



## occipital love

"My treasure is always a meter away from where Im digging."

"[if you can] watch the things you gave your life to broken, 
And stoop and build 'em up with wornout tools;
[...]
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it, 
And - which is more - you'll be a Man my son! "

"It avails not, neither time or place-distance avails not;
I am with you, you men and women of a generation, or ever so 
many generations hence; 
I project myself-also I return-*I am with you, and know how it is.* "


----------



## paris744

" Don't Gain The World And Lose Your Soul, Wisdom Is Better Than Silver Or Gold."
~ Bob Marley


----------



## paris744

" Every Test In Our Life Makes Us Bitter Or Better, Every Problem Comes To Break Us Or Make Us. The Choice Is Ours Whether We Become Victim Or Victor."


----------



## paris744

" It Takes Sadness To Know What Happiness Is, Noise To Appreciate Silence And Absence To Value Presence."


----------



## GameGuy

"You cannot hold back a good laugh any more than you can the tide. Both are forces of nature."


----------



## Anyanka

_'Change is the only constant_.' -Heraclitus

It's fairly simple, but keeps me pushing through the challenges of life.


----------



## BadAtInteracting

I don't know where this came from, I saw it on FB status shuffle:

”If you never try you’ll never know, so I’m trying and if it’s a mistake let it be a lesson learned"

Good advice. Makes me feel a little better with what I'm trying to do right now, but my anxiety about the whole thing is still through the roof :sigh


----------



## paris744

" Where Your Thoughts Go, Your Energy Flows."


" Thoughts Become Things Choose The Good Ones."


----------



## Eversosweeten

But I have promises to keep, and miles to go


----------



## paris744

" It's Not What You Look At That Matter's It's What You See."
~ Henry David Thoreau 


" We Are Addicted To Our Thoughts, We Cannot Change Anything If We Don't Change Our Thinking."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Spend So Much Time Trying To Choose The Perfect Opportunity That You Miss The Right Opportunity."


----------



## cafune

Everything by Haruki Murakami gets my cogs turning. One such quote:

"Sometimes fate is like a small sandstorm that keeps changing directions. You change direction but the sandstorm chases you. You turn again, but the storm adjusts. Over and over you play this out, like some ominous dance with death just before dawn. Why? Because this storm isn't something that blew in from far away, something that has nothing to do with you. This storm is you. Something inside of you. So all you can do is give in to it, step right inside the storm, closing your eyes and plugging up your ears so the sand doesn't get in, and walk through it, step by step. There's no sun there, no moon, no direction, no sense of time. Just fine white sand swirling up into the sky like pulverized bones. That's the kind of sandstorm you need to imagine.

An you really will have to make it through that violent, metaphysical, symbolic storm. No matter how metaphysical or symbolic it might be, make no mistake about it: it will cut through flesh like a thousand razor blades. People will bleed there, and you will bleed too. Hot, red blood. You'll catch that blood in your hands, your own blood and the blood of others.

And once the storm is over you won't remember how you made it through, how you managed to survive. You won't even be sure, in fact, whether the storm is really over. But one thing is certain. When you come out of the storm you won't be the same person who walked in. That's what this storm's all about." 
― Haruki Murakami, _Kafka on the Shore_

I see this as facing one's inner/personal demons. Heaven knows I've got plenty of those.
------

Also:

"Certainly the most destructive vice if you like, that a person can have. More than pride, which is supposedly the number one of the cardinal sins - is self pity. Self pity is the worst possible emotion anyone can have. And the most destructive. It is, to slightly paraphrase what Wilde said about hatred, and I think actually hatred's a subset of self pity and not the other way around - ' It destroys everything around it, except itself '.

Self pity will destroy relationships, it'll destroy anything that's good, it will fulfill all the prophecies it makes and leave only itself. And it's so simple to imagine that one is hard done by, and that things are unfair, and that one is underappreciated, and that if only one had had a chance at this, only one had had a chance at that, things would have gone better, you would be happier if only this, that one is unlucky. All those things. And some of them may well even be true. But, to pity oneself as a result of them is to do oneself an enormous disservice.

I think it's one of things we find unattractive about the American culture, a culture which I find mostly, extremely attractive, and I like Americans and I love being in America. But, just occasionally there will be some example of the absolutely ravening self pity that they are capable of, and you see it in their talk shows. It's an appalling spectacle, and it's so self destructive. I almost once wanted to publish a self help book saying 'How To Be Happy by Stephen Fry : Guaranteed success'. And people buy this huge book and it's all blank pages, and the first page would just say - ' Stop Feeling Sorry For Yourself - And you will be happy '. Use the rest of the book to write down your interesting thoughts and drawings, and that's what the book would be, and it would be true. And it sounds like 'Oh that's so simple', because it's not simple to stop feeling sorry for yourself, it's bloody hard. Because we do feel sorry for ourselves, it's what Genesis is all about." 
― Stephen Fry

And finally:

Frodo: I can't do this, Sam. 
Sam: I know. It's all wrong. By rights we shouldn't even be here. But we are. It's like in the great stories, Mr.Frodo. The ones that really mattered. Full of darkness and danger, they were. And sometimes you didn't want to know the end. Because how could the end be happy? How could the world go back to the way it was when so much bad had happened? But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow. Even darkness must pass. A new day will come. And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer. Those were the stories that stayed with you. That meant something, even if you were too small to understand why. But I think, Mr.Frodo, I do understand. I know now. Folk in those stories had lots of chances of turning back, only they didn't. They kept going. Because they were holding on to something. 
Frodo: What are we holding onto, Sam? 
Sam: That there's some good in this world, Mr.Frodo... And it's worth fighting for.


----------



## tronjheim

What's worth the prize is always worth the fight.

If Today Was Your Last Day, Dark Horse, Nickelback


----------



## fredbloggs02

"I will tell you a fairy-tale which in my childhood an old Kalmuck woman told me. The Eagle asked the raven one day: Tell me, raven-bird, why do you live in the world for three hundred years and I only for thirty-three?"-"Because, father-eagle, you drink living blood," the raven said, "and I feed on things that are dead." The eagle thought, "I will try and feed as he does." Very well. The eagle and the raven flew along. They saw the carcass of a horse, came down and perched on it. The raven plucked and praised the food. The eagle took a peck or two, then waved his wing and said: "No, brother raven, rather than feed on carrion flesh for three hundred years, I would have one drink of living blood- and leave the rest to God!" What do you think of the Kalmuch tale?"- Pushkin


----------



## sleepydrone

_"Beauty is no quality in things themselves: It exists merely in the mind which contemplates them; and each mind perceives a different beauty."
_― David Hume

_"Sometimes people are beautiful.
Not in looks.
Not in what they say.
Just in what they are."
_― Markus Zusak

_"We all live with the objective of being happy; our lives are all different and yet the same."
_― Anne Frank 

_"I shut my eyes and all the world drops dead;
I lift my eyes and all is born again."_
― Sylvia Plath

_"I prefer to be true to myself, even at the hazard of incurring the ridicule of others, rather than to be false, and to incur my own abhorrence."
_― Frederick Douglass 

_"You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself any direction you choose. You're on your own. And you know what you know. And YOU are the one who'll decide where to go..."_
― Dr. Seuss

_"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."_
― Eleanor Roosevelt

_"Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony."
_― Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Travis1994

"Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart. Trouble no one about their religion; respect others in their view, and demand that they respect yours. Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life. Seek to make your life long, and of service to your people." - Quote I took from the poem by Tecumseh at the end of Act of Valor.


----------



## lulu b

“The cure for pain is in the pain.”
― Rumi


----------



## disorderly

dance like no ones watch :boogie


----------



## paris744

" Happiness Is Like A Kiss. You Must Share It To Enjoy It."


" Live Right Now Just Be Yourself It Doesn't Matter If It's Good Enough For Someone Else."


----------



## paris744

" Anyone Can Make You Happy By Doing Something Special. But, Only Someone Special Can Make You Happy Without Doing Anything."


----------



## paris744

" The Energy Of The Mind Is The Essence Of Life."
~ Aristotle


----------



## viryan23

*"To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all."*
_― Oscar Wilde_

I want to live in this world not by only by showing my existence but, I want to show everyone else the essence of my existence.


----------



## fredbloggs02

All are Sabato.

"I constructed an endless series of variations. In one I was talkative, witty(something in fact I never am); in another I was taciturn; in still another, sunny and smiling. At times, though it seems incredible, I answered rudely, even with ill-concealed rage. It happened(in some of these imaginary meetings) that our exchange broke off abruptly because of an absurd irritability on my part, or because I rebuked her, almost crudely, for some comment I found pointless or ill-thought-out. I felt bitter after these frustrated encounters, and for several days I would reproach myself for the clumsiness that had caused me to lose my one opportunity to establish a relationship with her."

"Chances were nil that fate would offer me an intricate key to a lock of unknown design."

"It also happened that after examining so many elaborate variations I would forget the sequence of questions and answers, or confuse them, as can happen in chess plays when you imagine a match in your mind. As a result, I often transposed a sentence from one plan to a different one, with truly ridiculous and depressing results. For example, stopping to give directions, and immediately asking, "What do you think about art?" It was grotesque."

"Experience has taught me that what seems clear and evident to me is never so to my fellow human beings. I have been burned so many times that now before I justify or explain anything, I mull it over a very long time; almost inevitably, I end up withdrawing into myself and not opening my mouth at all."


----------



## dust3000

I like the quote from the Labyrinth (1986 movie starring David Bowie, Jennifer Connelly):

*"Through dangers untold and hardships unnumbered, I have fought my way here to the castle beyond the Goblin City to take back the child that you have stolen. For my will is as strong as yours, and my kingdom is as great...
You have no power over me."*

Life may have untold dangers and unnumbered hardships and big Goblin City obstacles, but somewhere beyond it all, is the happy child I once was before anxiety/negative thinking stole it from me. But those have no power over me.


----------



## paris744

" Remember, You Are A Beautiful Person In Your Own Unique Way And You Are Valuable, Worthy And Lovable." 


" Don't Let Life Discourage You, Everyone Who Got Where He Is Had To Begin Where He Was."
~ Richard L. Evans


----------



## paris744

" Don't Confuse Having Less With Being Less, Having More With Being More, Or What You Have With Who You Are."


----------



## paris744

" Savor Life And Slow Down. When You're In A Hurry, Go Slowly. The Faster You Go In Life The Sooner It Is A Blur."


----------



## Farideh

Always be happy no matter how broken you are.


----------



## paris744

" Tough Times Don't Require You To Be Tough On Yourself. Find The Courage To Embrace Happiness."


----------



## paris744

" Celebrate Your Positive Changes." 


" Be Kind To Yourself."


----------



## petsounds

Mine is from the Bible but I got it from a Monty Python's Life of Brian

"Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they?"

"Consider the lillies... uh, well the birds then.. the point is they do alright. Don't they? Okay, and you're much more important than they are, right? So, what are you worrying about? There you are. See?" -*Life of Brian*

So, yeah. Consider the birds.


----------



## rg8813

"Jane, since I've met you, I've noticed things that I never knew were there before; birds singing, dew glistening on a newly formed leaf, ...stoplights. "
--Frank Drebin


----------



## gof22

There is one that I like by George R.R. Martin about fantasy. 

"The best fantasy is written in the language of dreams. It is alive as dreams are alive, more real than real ... for a moment at least ... that long magic moment before we wake. Fantasy is silver and scarlet, indigo and azure, obsidian veined with gold and lapis lazuli. Reality is plywood and plastic, done up in mud brown and olive drab. Fantasy tastes of habaneros and honey, cinnamon and cloves, rare red meat and wines as sweet as summer. Reality is beans and tofu, and ashes at the end. Reality is the strip malls of Burbank, the smokestacks of Cleveland, a parking garage in Newark. Fantasy is the towers of Minas Tirith, the ancient stones of Gormenghast, the halls of Camelot. Fantasy flies on the wings of Icarus, reality on Southwest Airlines. Why do our dreams become so much smaller when they finally come true? We read fantasy to find the colors again, I think. To taste strong spices and hear the songs the sirens sang. There is something old and true in fantasy that speaks to something deep within us, to the child who dreamt that one day he would hunt the forests of the night, and feast beneath the hollow hills, and find a love to last forever somewhere south of Oz and north of Shangri-La.They can keep their heaven. When I die, I'd sooner go to middle Earth."

I agree with that. I know when I am feeling lonely or depressed I can escape into my books, my games, or my writings.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Wasn't I the ridiculous fool of the tunnel, and the secret messages?"-Sabato

I remember something Camus said when he criticized Sartre's idea of friendship and love. He spoke about his contemporary's wish to see human beings reduced to crabs upon the hot desert sand, dismissing the equally valuable poetry of searching for each other through dark forests in the night.

The crabs upon the sand as I interpreted that metaphor are the will to see another human being clearly, all pretensions stripped away- something I always looked to as possible... I always thought Sartre's crabs represented future men who walked sideways, no longer capable of witnessing truth in the way a Lutheran would... I am close to that same conscience. If I were any denomination by blood I would be Lutheran. I wonder if perhaps that was what Camus meant and his contention: he repudiated the idea that they should no longer see truth in order that they might see each other as distinctly as they craved and instead left the way open for them to read each others' signs through the trees. I always thought of the trunk; Sabato speaks of the tunnel, one that doesn't cross with....others. The straight path lost..loneliness on the Platonic straight path...no more language, no more illusions without it..false hope. This book really drove something into me. Elsewhere I saw something that almost convinced me I had experienced or could experience or shall experience the same...now my thoughts are dark.


----------



## stealth1711

I'm good at anything but I am very motivated.........Kix Dunn

I cannot except not trying.......Michael Jordan

There is either a do or don't......there is no try! ????

Lots of things to think about but nothing to worry about........????


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## BeTrueToYourself

"You cannot dream yourself into a character: you must hammer and forge yourself into one."

Henry D. Thoreau


----------



## paris744

" Change The Changeable Accept The Unchangeable, And Remove Yourself From The Unacceptable." 


" When The Past Calls, Let It Go To Voice Mail, Believe Me, It Has Nothing New To Say."


----------



## paris744

" Live And Savor Every Moment, This Is Not A Dress Rehearsal."


" What Doesn't Kill Me, Makes Me Stronger."
~ Nietzsche


----------



## paris744

" The Human Spirit Is Stronger Than Anything That Happens To It."
~ C.C. Scott 


" Challenges Are What Makes Life Interesting And Overcoming Them Is What Makes Life Meaningful."
~ Joshua J. Marine


----------



## paris744

" Mere Quotes Won't Change Your Life, But They Can Change Your Perspective And Your Day."


----------



## paris744

" Life Has Two Rules; #1 Never Quit #2 Always Remember Rule #1."


----------



## Temujin

Thanks for posting quotes everyday Paris


----------



## paris744

Temujin said:


> Thanks for posting quotes everyday Paris


Your Kindness Is Appreciated.


----------



## paris744

" Do Not Underestimate Yourself By Comparing Yourself With Others. It's Our Differences That Make Us Unique And Beautiful." 


" The Only Difference Between A Good Day And A Bad Day Is Your Attitude."


----------



## paris744

" No Act Of Kindness However Small Is Ever Wasted." 


" Encouraging Words Are Like Music To The Soul, Use Yours To Bless Others Today."


----------



## intheshadows

"It always seems impossible until it's done" - Nelson Mandela


----------



## kino

a full stomach is all that matters.

~kino


----------



## final squall

"even if You fail, it's the courage to try that counts."


----------



## No more Elysium

My own, though I'm unsure if it doesn't exist already:

_Life's but a reflection. Smile, and it will smile back_


----------



## paris744

" A New Year Is Unfolding - Like A Blossom With Petals Curled Tightly Concealing The Beauty Within." 
~ Anon 

" Anger And Intolerance Are The Enemies Of Correct Understanding."


----------



## paris744

" He Who Cannot Forgive Others Breaks The Bridge Over Which He Himself Must Pass."


----------



## HollowPrince

> If 2 + 2 = 4 every time, what good is it? That's no fun.


*Michael J. Fox *

I really admire this guy.


----------



## paris744

" Before You Talk, Listen. Before You React, Think. Before You Spend, Earn. Before You Criticize, Wait. Before You Pray, Forgive. Before You Quit, Try."


----------



## paris744

" To Be One And To Be United Is A Great Thing. But To Respect The Right To Be Different Is Maybe Even Greater."


----------



## paris744

" We Do Not Remember The Days, We Remember The Moments." 


" Believe In Yourself, Have Faith In Your Abilities."


----------



## BTW

"Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall."

-- *Confucius *


----------



## silentemper

*A poem about dreaming*

I can't dance, sing or act
Can't play piano or guitar
But if I dream, ignore the facts
I find i'm going far

My artistic skills are dire
My circus career is off
But inside my head i'm breathing fire
And painting like Van Gough

I'm definatley not a model
Haven't got a waist like that
But when i'm thinking quietly
I can remove the excess fat

I find this helps with the day-to- day
Getting through the worst
I try not to dream my life away

Need to think about me first


----------



## paris744

" New Year's Shouldn't Be The Only Time You Resolve To Do Better. Strive To Be The Best Version Of You Every Single Day."


----------



## paris744

" Tomorrow Is The First Blank Page Of A 365 Page Book. Write A Good One." 


" Every Good Thought You Think Is Contributing It's Share To The Ultimate Results Of Your Life."


----------



## paris744

" Kind Words Can Be Short And Easy To Speak, But Their Echoes Are Truly Endless."


----------



## arnie

Give a man a fire and he'll be warm for a day;
Set fire to him and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## paris744

" No Matter How Long The Winter, Spring Is Sure To Follow." 

" A Thing Worth Doing Is Worth Doing Well."


----------



## paris744

" In Order To Climb The Highest Mountains You Also Have To Walk Through The Lowest Valleys."


----------



## nullptr

My favorite quote is below, by one of the prophets of science fiction.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference."

Dr. Reinhold Niebuhr


----------



## Becca333

paris744 said:


> " In Order To Climb The Highest Mountains You Also Have To Walk Through The Lowest Valleys."


Paris744 pretty much has everything covered. :banana


----------



## paris744

" Surrender To What Is. Let Go Of What Was. Have Faith In What Will Be."


" You Don't Have To Be Great To Start But You Have To Start To Be Great."
~ Zig Ziglar


----------



## paris744

" Trust And Respect Cannot Be Learned, Purchased Or Acquired. They Can Only Be Earned."


----------



## paris744

" Hope Is A Place Somewhere Between Take Off And Landing." 

" Expect Nothing And You Will Never Be Disappointed."


----------



## dingleberryz

"You know the happiest day of my life I swear the happiest day of my life is the day that I die."


----------



## paris744

" The Path That Leads Us Through The Most Obstacles, Often Provides The Richest Journey." 


" Courtesies Of A Small And Trivial Character Are The Ones Which Strike Deepest In The Grateful And Appreciating Heart."


----------



## paris744

" Motivation Is What Gets You Started. Habit Is What Keeps You Going." 


" Gratitude Is The Best Attitude."


----------



## paris744

" If You Cannot Do Great Things, Do Small Things In A Great Way."
~ Napoleon Hill


----------



## paris744

" You Are More Important Than You Realize."


" There Is A Crack In Everything, That's How The Light Gets In."
~ Leonard Cohen


----------



## paris744

Hope: " Sometimes That's All You Have When You Have Nothing Else. If You Have It, You Have Everything."


----------



## paris744

" If You Want To Know Where Your Heart Is, Look To Where Your Mind Goes When It Wanders."


----------



## guy12446

A student asked in dokusan, "If a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it, does it make a sound?" Suzuki Roshi answered, "It doesn't matter."


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

"If we all did the things we are capable of, we would literally astound ourselves."

Thomas Edison.


----------



## paris744

" If We Desire To Blossom Like A Rose In The Garden, Then We Must Learn The Art Of Adjusting With The Thorns."


----------



## paris744

" Self - Respect Permeates Every Aspect Of Your Life." 


" If You Are Always Trying To Be Normal, You Will Never Know How Amazing You Can Be." 
~ Maya Angelou


----------



## paris744

" It's Not So Much The Journey That's Important, As Is The Way That We Treat Those We Encounter And Those Around Us, Along The Way."


----------



## paris744

" Like Water We Are Truest To Our Nature In Repose." 


" Serenity Is Not Freedom From The Storm, But Peace Amid The Storm."


----------



## paris744

" Nature Does Not Hurry, Yet Everything Is Accomplished." 
~ Lao Tzu 


" Everything Flows, Nothing Stands Still."


----------



## jcmp7754

"if you cant love yourself, how in the hell you gon' love somebody else? can i get an amen up in here?"

haha


----------



## CleverCabbage

_"Life's a climb, but the view is great"_ ~idontevenknow


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

jcmp7754 said:


> "if you cant love yourself, how in the hell you gon' love somebody else? can i get an amen up in here?"
> 
> haha


Got a laugh out of me. :b


----------



## paris744

" Believe In Yourself And All That You Are, Know That There Is Something Inside You That Is Greater Than Any Obstacle."


----------



## paris744

" Willpower Is Essential To The Accomplishment Of Anything Worthwhile."


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

“I'm an oddity of one, my strangeness too complicated to explain or share.”


----------



## Audacity

Remember that guy that gave up? Neither does anyone else.


----------



## callalilly26

"Pressure makes diamonds." General George S. Patton

Alice came to a fork in the road. 'Which road do I take?' she asked.
'Where do you want to go?' responded the Cheshire Cat.
'I don't know,' Alice answered.
'Then,' said the Cat, 'it doesn't matter.” 
-Lewis Carrol, Alice in Wonderland


----------



## G i r l

"Someday, someone will walk into your life and make you realise why it never worked out with anyone else."


----------



## G i r l

"When you love what you have, you have everything you need."


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

"It is only with the heart that one can see clearly, for the most essential things are invisible to the eye."

Antoine de Sainte Exupery


----------



## callalilly26

I really hope this one will be true someday because right now I can't stop thinking about one person and he doesn't even deserve a thought. 


G i r l said:


> "Someday, someone will walk into your life and make you realise why it never worked out with anyone else."


----------



## paris744

" Everyday Is A New Beginning. Treat It That Way. Stay Away From What Might Have Been, And Look At What Can Be."


----------



## paris744

" If You Don't Like The Road You're Walking Start Paving Another One." 

" You Can Either Focus On What's Tearing You Apart Or What's Holding You Together."


----------



## paris744

" It Doesn't Have To Be Perfect To Be Beautiful."


----------



## paris744

" Our Background And Circumstances May have Influenced Who We Are, But We Are Responsible For Who We Become."


----------



## paris744

" There Is A Time To Let Things Happen, And A Time To Make Things Happen."


----------



## Ayvee

The two quotes in my signature, and these are just a few:
Sorry if some of them being religious offends anyone...those helped me personally or might help other Christians. 

Yesterday is the past. Tomorrow is the future. Today is a gift, and that's why we call it the present. 
(This one was in a card my councellor from last year gave me because I have trouble focusing on the moment and tend to be anxious about the past and future.)

Search me O Lord and know 
my heart
Try me and know my 
anxious thoughts
and see if their be any hurtful way in me
and guide me in the everlasting way.
-Psalm 139.23-24

God's will for you is perfect happiness.

In the world you will have tribulation.
Be of good cheere, for I have overcome the world.
-Jesus

God, my life is in your hands...I cease struggling.


----------



## Linda6

We don't have to go back and start a new beginning, but we have to start today and make a new ending


----------



## 111

'Life has no meaning,' - Roger Martin du Gard.


----------



## Drex

This one is quite big ,

“Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.
Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us.
We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?
Actually, who are you not to be?
Your playing small does not serve the world.
There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you.
We are all meant to shine, as children do.
It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone.
And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same.
As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.”


----------



## paris744

" Don't Change So People Will Like You. Be Yourself & The Right People Will Love The Real You."


----------



## paris744

" Life Is Only A Reflection Of What We Allow Ourselves To See." 


" If You Get The Inside Right, The Outside Will Fall Into Place."
~ Eckhart Tolle


----------



## paris744

" The Most Important Things In Life Aren't Things."


----------



## Picturesque

"If you don't have any shadows, you're not standing in the light."


----------



## Sevrin

alohomora said:


> This is a great quote. I find it genuinely helps me when I'm dealing with people who act mean.
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> "Be selfish" - A family friend told me that once
> 
> "What do YOU want to do?" - Another family friend asked me that once. It really shocked me. I didn't know I was allowed to ask myself that. I thought I had to do what my mom wanted me to do.
> 
> "I feel like people get over it" - my work friend's response to me saying, "but didn't your family get upset when you went up and left to a foreign country for a semester?"
> 
> Be selfish
> People don't need me as much as I think they do
> So I just have to do what I want
> and if people throw temper tantrums about it
> just remember, they will get over it
> because they can take care of themselves better than they think they can
> and they will find a power in themselves to do what they want to do too
> 
> -I made that up actually. It might be extreme and sound bad. But the thing is, being selfish doesn't have to be bad. If I genuinely want to help someone, that is me being "selfish" because I'm doing what I want to do. But it's better than doing something just because someone else asks me to do it. I was kind of hesitant to post this because I'm afraid people will interpret it the wrong way as though we shouldn't care about people. I'm not saying that at all.


Thanks for writing this post. I understand what you mean and it doesn't sound extreme or bad at all

I've had to do that myself I've had to learn how to say "no" without feeling guilty too.

For a long time I didn't know what I wanted for myself because I was so used to living for and listening to everyone else esp. my parents.

*I just realized I quoted a super old post lol oopsie


----------



## Sevrin

I find this very useful and I keep a copy with me all the time :

“A BILL OF ASSERTIVE RIGHTS

I: You have the right to judge your own behavior, thoughts, and emotions, and to take the responsibility for their initiation and consequences upon yourself.

II: You have the right to offer no reasons or excuses for justifying your behavior.

III: You have the right to judge if you are responsible for finding solutions to other people’s problems.

IV: You have the right to change your mind.

V: You have the right to make mistakes—and be responsible for them.

VI: You have the right to say, “I don’t know.”

VII: You have the right to be independent of the goodwill of others before coping with them.

VIII: You have the right to be illogical in making decisions. 

IX: You have the right to say, “I don’t understand.”

X: You have the right to say, “I don’t care.”

YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO SAY NO, WITHOUT FEELING GUILTY” 

-Manuel J. Smith


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

What does not kills you makes you:

A) stronger
B) wanna kill yourself

Choose whatever suits you.


----------



## paris744

" Divide Each Difficulity Into As Many Parts As Is Feasible And Necessary To Resolve It."


" Sometimes You Need To Look At Life From A Different Perspective."


----------



## paris744

" Happiness Is Not A Matter Of Intensity But Of Balance And Order And Rhythm And Harmony."
~ Thomas Merton


----------



## mik

" If you need a machine and don’t buy it, then you will ultimately find that you have paid for it and don’t have it."


----------



## retracekim

_Happiness is not a reward - it is a consequence. Suffering is not a punishment - it is a result._
- *Robert G. Ingersoll*


----------



## tronjheim

Ang hindi lumingon sa pinangalingan, hindi alam ang paroroonan. 

He who does not know how to look back does not know where he's headed.


----------



## heysam

Yay! <3 so many Inspiring quotes. Thanks!

Mine would be:

"*Never give up on a dream just because of the time it will take to accomplish it. The time will pass anyway.*"


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Human nature and natural reason, as it is called, are inclined toward superstition and imagine that, when laws and works are prescribed, it must mean that righteousness can be obtained by following them. In addition, since this viewpoint is confirmed by the practice of all earthly lawgivers, it is impossible for them on their own to escape the slavery of works and comprehend the freedom of faith."- Luther


----------



## hippiegirl23

*my favourite quote is from my favourite book 'the perks of being a wallflower' and it says

'we accept the love we think we deserve'*


----------



## paris744

" As They Say, The Most Important Thing To Start Your Day Is A Big Heart And A Small Ego."


----------



## paris744

" There Is Beauty In Simplicity. "


" Simplicity Is Realising What You Need Rather Than What You Want. "


----------



## paris744

" Apologizing Does Not Always Mean That You Are Wrong And The Other Person Is Right.
It Just Means That You Value Your Relationship More Than Your Ego. "


----------



## tk123

"Be someone you respect"


----------



## Hyperborea

"I should be perfectly willing that he should think anything he pleases, while I, so far as I can see, go on and do whats right."


----------



## paris744

" Attitude Is A Little Thing That Makes A Big Difference. "
~ Winston Churchill 


" Believe You Can And You're Halfway There. "


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let Life Change Your Goals, Because Achieving Your Goals Can Change Your Life. "


----------



## F S

"What if some day or night a demon were to steal after you into your loneliest loneliness and say to you: 'This life as you now live it and have lived it, you will have to live once more and innumerable times more...' Would you not throw yourself down and gnash your teeth and curse the demon who spoke thus? Or have you once experienced a tremendous moment when you would have answered him: 'You are a god and never have I heard anything more divine.'"
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## these4walls

"Champions risk what others dare not; dream what others think impossible;do what others say can't be done."


----------



## paris744

" If You Take The Time To Really Look At Simple Things You Will Come To Realize That They Really Are Beautiful. "


----------



## paris744

" When Something Bad Happens, You Have Three Choices. You Can Either Let It Define You. Let It Destroy You. Or You Can Let It Strengthen You. "


----------



## John316C

i love you inspires me

a real i love you


----------



## paris744

" Lose The Ego Don't Live For Compliments, Instead Live For Accomplishments. "


----------



## paris744

" People Often Forget That Kindness Is Free. "

" To Love Beauty Is To See Light. "
~ Victor Hugo 


" It Is During Our Darkest Moments That We Must Focus To See The Light. "


----------



## paris744

" Pain Is Temporary, Quitting Lasts Forever. "


" Little By Little, A Little Becomes A Lot. " 


" You've Got What It Takes, But It Will Take Everything You've Got. "


----------



## paris744

" You Don't Have The Power To Make Life Fair, But You Do Have The Power To Make Life Joyful. "


----------



## paris744

" Change Is The Essence Of Life. Be Willing To Surrender What You Are For What You Could Become. "


----------



## paris744

" Stand Tall, Stand Proud, Know That You Are Unique And Magnificent, You Do Not Need The Approval Of Others.
~ Joanthan Lockwood Huie


----------



## paris744

" You Do Not Need Anyone's Permission To Be Your True Self. "


" Counting Other People's Sins Does Not Make You A Saint. "


----------



## paris744

" When You Stop Expecting People To Be Perfect, You Can Like Them For Who They Are. " 


" Believe In Yourself, And Trust Your Own Wisdom Rather Than Being Swayed By The Opinions Of Others. "


----------



## paris744

" This Year Is A Time To Shed The Perception Of Trouble And Strife, And Exchange That Vision For One Of Transformation, Growth, Sharing And Envisioning. "


----------



## paris744

" Anger Makes You Smaller, While Forgiveness Forces You To Grow Beyond What You Were. "


----------



## MissTia

"Always do what you are afraid to do."


----------



## mcgilicutty

Awesome thread!


----------



## tronjheim

_Kung may itinanim, may aanihin. _

If you plant something, you will reap something as well.


----------



## lzzy

*Worüber man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen*

-Wittgenstein

translation; you best shut up about subjects you don't know anything about.


----------



## paris744

" Actions Speak Louder Than Words. We Can Apologize Over And Over. But If Our Actions Don't Change, The Words Become Meaningless."


----------



## paris744

" Make Your Important Choices In Life Based On Your Values And Your Long-Term Objectives Rather Than On A Need For Approval. "


----------



## 0589471

"Let us leave pretty women for men devoid of imagination" - Marcel Proust (lol)

“Happiness is like those palaces in fairy tales whose gates are guarded by dragons: we must fight in order to conquer it” - Alexandre Dumas

“Each player must accept the cards life deals them; but once they are in hand, it is he alone who must decide how to play the cards in order to win the game” - Voltaire


----------



## paris744

" If You Can't Figure Out Your Purpose, Figure Out Your Passion. For Your Passion Will Lead You Right Into Your Purpose. "
~ T. D Jakes


----------



## paris744

" A Friend Encourages Us When We Doubt Ourselves. "


" Correction Does Much, But Encouragement Does More. "


----------



## Sinda

I believe no one has the right to assess others regardless of what. I believe in the appeal of all individuals. Everybody was created simple and everybody has a good/luminous part. 
*"If you think you can, you can. And if you think you can't, you're right."*


----------



## Mersault

"I wake up from the horrible nightmare, only to realize that reality is thrice worse!" Count of Lautreamont

(joking) 

Hm, an inspiring, and not negative quote? Maybe a bit particular to the writing world, but: "A book must be the pickaxe which will cut through the frozen sea of our internal world" F. Kafka


----------



## paris744

" Even A Tiny Step Is One Step Closer To Where You Are Going. "


" You Are Good Enough. You Are More Important Than You Realize. "


----------



## paris744

" The Only Limits We Have In Life Are Those Which We Set Ourselves. " 


" The Difference Between Want & Need Is Self Control. "


----------



## Daveyboy

Wake up, be awesome, go to bed...Unknown author


----------



## betseydoll

Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds. 
Albert Einstein


----------



## fredbloggs02

"One must have chaos within one, to give birth to a dancing star. I tell you: you still have chaos in you."-Nietzsche


----------



## 0589471

“A person who doubts himself is like a man who would enlist in the ranks of his enemies and bear arms against himself. He makes his failure certain by himself being the first person to be convinced of it.” -Alexandre Dumas


----------



## paris744

" Your Value Is The Product Of Your Thoughts. Do Not Miscalculate Your Self Worth By Multiplying Your Insecurities. "


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let Anyone Ever Dull Your Sparkle. "


" Comparison Is The Thief Of Joy. "


----------



## paris744

" Your Net Worth Does Not Equal Your Self Worth. "


----------



## paris744

" You Don't Have To Be Somebody Else To Be Happy." 


" Never Let Anyone Tell You How To Live Your Life, It's Called Your Life For A Reason. You Make The Decisions. "


----------



## 0589471

"The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new landscapes, but in having new eyes” - Marcel Proust


----------



## fredbloggs02

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> "Let us leave pretty women for men devoid of imagination" - Marcel Proust (lol)


"Beauty belongs to the sphere of the simple, the ordinary, whilst ugliness is something extraordinary, and there is no question but that every ardent imagination prefers in lubricity the extraordinary to the commonplace."-Sade

You don't say why that's funny. I won't push you. With the purest humility in the world, if in some obscurely insular part of your imagination you summoned the will to metamorphose yourself into one of Sade's septuagenarian one buttock'd *****s for the sake of becoming extraordinarily interesting, either I must doubt it or you were first compelled to split yourself in two clear halfs. That must have been grueling for you. Some of us would settle for our droll imagination, ungracious Sadean ***** that you are


----------



## nullptr

"Advertising is legalized lying. "
-H. G. Wells


----------



## nullptr

Man is the unnatural animal, the rebel child of nature, and more and more does he turn himself against the harsh and fitful hand that reared him. 
-H. G. Wells 

There are worse crimes than burning books. One of them is not reading them. 
-Ray Bradbury 

man I'm on a quote binge.

The best scientist is open to experience and begins with romance - the idea that anything is possible. 
-Ray Bradbury 

Creationists make it sound as though a 'theory' is something you dreamt up after being drunk all night. 
-Isaac Asimov 

People who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do. 
-Isaac Asimov 

I do not fear computers. I fear the lack of them. 
-Isaac Asimov 

Self-education is, I firmly believe, the only kind of education there is. 
-Isaac Asimov


----------



## nullptr

"You are probably going to be a very successful computer person. But you're going to go through life thinking that girls don't like you because you're a nerd. And I want you to know, from the bottom of my heart, that that won't be true. It'll be because you're ***hole "
-Erica Albright, Social Network


"These are the voyages of the starship Enterprise. Its five year mission... to boldly go where no man has gone before. "
-Gene Roddenberry 

"We need zeppelins back, the golden age of airship might."
-Me


"Most people are content with worshiping a god, such a narcissistic god, I want to be the invisible god, the one who manipulates the universe without being worshiped to."
- Me 

“To the uselessness of succeeding”.
-Me

"I love posting quotes I wrote"
-Me

"Information, knowledge, wisdom, whatever you call it it's the one thing that has meaning, that is real everything else is a holographic illusion, bits have meaning, a one direction songs don't
-Me

"Money, social power/standing, and popularity are meaningless the only true power is the ability to learn"
-Me

"I love dolphins, they look at us humans and think, when are we going to get to feed them again?"
-Me

"The thing that separates gods from mortals, having jedi powers to not having the force, is knowledge."
-Me

"Many say we are approaching a technological singularity, I disagree I think we are upon a superficial singularity, a disaster clock started after WW2.


----------



## nullptr

Oh one of my favorite ones, an internal commentary.

"To hell with societies rules, norms and regulations. But don't we need those things to live in a functioning society? Good thing I'm not in society."
-Me

"Humans love wading in hot water, they love being boiled to death and not realize it"
-Me

"We call napoleon and other villain geniuses evil, but they have a vision, more than can be said about people who can only think about 2 things, partying and going to the mall".
-Me, again 

"Having an eccentric, schizotypal personality is not a handicap, It's a gift far better than anything made in china"
-Me


----------



## paris744

" The Most Important Of Life's Battles Is The One We Fight Daily In The Silent Chambers Of The Soul."


----------



## paris744

" When Your Heart Speaks, Take Good Notes. "
~ Judith Campbell


" The Grass Is Greener Where You Water It. "


----------



## paris744

" We Can Never Obtain Peace In The Outer World Until We Make Peace With Ourselves. "
~ Dalai Lama 


" People Underestimate Their Capacity For Change. There Is Never A Right Time To Do A Difficult Thing. "
~ John Porter


----------



## paris744

" I Have Learned Silence From The Talkative Tolerance From The Intolerant. And Kindness From The Unkind. I Should Not Be Ungrateful To These Teachers."
~ Kalil Gibran


----------



## paris744

" Respect Does Not Demand Agreement. Likewise Tolerance Does Not Neccessitate Acceptance."
~ Jim Bouchard


----------



## paris744

" Be Kind Whenever Possible. It Is Always Possible."
~ Dalai Lama 


" You Can Give Without Loving, But You Can Never Love Without Giving."


----------



## fredbloggs02

"The superior man follows nobody else's path."-Napoleon


----------



## FunkyMonkey

*Dont play the cards your dealt, play the guy across from you. - POKER*!! lol ^_^

Its the only quote I know but I think its awsome  lol


----------



## Noely G

"Some birds aren't meant to be caged. Their feathers are just too bright."


----------



## paris744

" Passion Is Energy. Feel The Power That Comes From Focusing On What Excites You."


----------



## paris744

" Focus On Making Yourself Better, Not On Thinking That You Are Better."



" The More You Extend Kindness To Yourself, The More It Will Become Your Automatic Response To Others."


----------



## paris744

" If You Focus On Results, You Will Never Change. If You Focus On Change, You Will Get Results."
~ Jack Dixon


----------



## paris744

" There Are No Shortcuts To Anyplace Worth Going."


" The Moment When You Want To Quit, Is The Moment When You Need To Keep Pushing."


----------



## paris744

" Set Goals And Stay Focused On Your Priorities."


" Don't Count The Days. Make The Days Count."


----------



## horara




----------



## zraktor

I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.

Helps me get through things. It's actually from a poem.


----------



## TheTraveler

"There is no growth without pain"


----------



## paris744

" Ultimate Reality Is A Possibility Field, An Infinite Potential, That Ultimately Experiences Itself As Different Perceptions Of Itself."
~ Deepak Chopra


----------



## paris744

" Your Potential Is So Much Bigger Than Your Problems."


" I'm Only Responsible For What I Say Not For What You Understand."


----------



## borntoroam

"Never be bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept no one's definition of your life; define yourself." ~Harvey Fierstein


----------



## kal ell

*quotes*

just a few quotes that i try to remember when im facing a tough time,

"you gain strength, courage and confidence be every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face. you must do the very thing you cannot do." eleanor roosevelt

"we must become the change we want to see" ghandi

"the trouble is. if you dont risk anything, you risk even more" erica jong
*
*


----------



## paris744

" What is Behind Your Eyes Holds More Power Than What Is In Front Of Them."
~ Gary Zukav


----------



## paris744

" Your Past Mistakes Are Meant To Guide You, Not Define You."


" You Alone Are Enough, You Have Nothing To Prove To Anybody."
~ Maya Angelou


----------



## BadGirl

"The meeting of two personalities is like the contact of two chemicals - if there is any reaction, both are transformed." CG Jung


----------



## pineapplebun

*You may look in the mirror and only see flaws, but someone else can look at you and only see beauty.

If he wants you, nothing can keep him away from you. If he doesn't want you, nothing can make him stay.

Some day, we'll forget the hurt, the reasons we cried and who caused us pain. We will finally realize that the secret of being free is not revenge, but letting things unfold in their own way and own time. After all, what matters is not the first, but the final chapter of our life which shows how well we ran the race. So smile, laugh, forgive, believe and love all over again.*


----------



## jesshoff213

"keep your face always toward the sunshine and shadows will fall behind you"


----------



## paris744

" Continuity Gives Us Roots, Change Gives Us Branches, Letting Us Stretch And Grow And Reach New Heights."
~ Pauline R. Kezer


----------



## paris744

" Running Away From Your Problems Is A Race You'll Never Win."


" Climb Mountains Not So The World Can See You, But So You Can See The World."


----------



## Owl-99

The path to enlightenment is a hard difficult road, but a road well worth taking.


----------



## totalloner

It's better to have, than never to have at all.


----------



## jgymcar

if it is to be it is up to me


----------



## paris744

' The First Step To Getting Anywhere Is Deciding You're No Longer Willing To Stay Where You Are."

" Turn Your Setbacks Into Comebacks."


----------



## paris744

" Growth Is Becoming Comfortable With Discomfort."


" The Worst Mistake Anyone Can Make Is Being To Afraid To Make One."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let What You Cannot Do Interfere With What You Can Do."
~ John Wooden

" Darkness Is Only Driven Out With Light, Not More Darkness."

" Do Not Let The Behavior Of Others Destroy Your Inner Peace."
~ Dalai Lama


----------



## Ckg2011

*Love doesn't consist of joining hands, it consist of joining hearts. * :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *Love doesn't consist of joining hands, it consist of joining hearts. * :heart:heart


Very Beautiful Sweetheart :kiss:squeeze :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Very Beautiful Sweetheart :kiss:squeeze:heart:heart


 Very beautiful, like us.  :heart:heart


----------



## jesica24

Strength doesn't come from what you can do. It comes from overcoming the things you once thought you couldn't.


----------



## Becca333

Change the way you think and you will drastically change your outcomes!


----------



## paris744

" Your Behavior While People Are Watching Is Important. However, Your Behavior While No One Is Watching Is More Important, For It Reveals Your True Character."


----------



## paris744

" Dream More Of Becoming Than Of Obtaining."

" Know The Difference Between Instinct And Habit. Trust Your Instincts, Question Your Habits."


----------



## Gloomlight

*"Find a place inside where there's joy, and the joy will burn out the pain."* - Joseph Campbell

*"We must accept finite disappointment, but never lose infinite hope."* - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## smilennod

One of my favorite quotes comes from a poem by Andrea Gibson called "Birthday."

The line that sticks with me most goes:
"We all have different reasons for forgetting to breathe."

It helps to remind me that even in the darkest of times, when I feel like I've hit rock bottom, there are still things in life that are breathtakingly beautiful. I just have to stop and look around.


----------



## Becca333

Two people are better off than one, for they can help each other succeed. If one person falls, the other can reach out and help. But someone who falls alone is in real trouble. Likewise, two people lying close together can keep each other warm. But how can one be warm alone? A person standing alone can be attacked and defeated, but two can stand back-to-back and conquer. Three are even better, for a triple-braided cord is not easily broken.


----------



## paris744

" Your Mind Is A Garden. Your Thoughts Are The Seeds You Can Grow Flowers. Or You Can Grow Weeds."


----------



## paris744

" Choices, Chances, Change You Must Make A Choice To Take A Chance Or Your Life Will Never Change."


----------



## BenLawler

"It is better to perform one's own duties imperfectly than to master the duties of another. By fulfilling the obligations he is born with, a person never comes to grief."
-Bhagavan Krishna


----------



## blu xo

There's a ton that I like
ex: "Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall" - Confucius

"Don't walk behind me; I may not lead. Don't walk in front of me; I may not follow. Just walk beside me and be my friend."

"The number one reason why people give up so fast is because they tend to look at how far they still have to go, instead of how far they have gotten." **


----------



## monotonous

It's not a lie if you believe it


----------



## prayingcally84

"I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me." Philippians 4:13


----------



## paris744

" Two People Don't Have To Think The Exact Same Way In Order To Be Compatible. They Just Have To Realize And Respect That Different Isn't Wrong, It's Just Different."


----------



## paris744

" If You Want To Feel Rich, Just Count The Things You Have That Money Can't Buy."

" There Is Often Less Danger In The Things We Fear Than In The Things We Desire."
~ John C. Collins


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let One Cloud Obliterate The Whole Sky."
~ Anais Nin

" Be Careful With Your Words. Once They Are Said, They Can Only Be Forgiven, Not Forgotten."


----------



## TaylorCollett

“So, so you think you can tell
Heaven from Hell,
Blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field
From a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?” 
― Pink Floyd

"We all need to learn how to love and forget how to hate."
-Ozzy Osbourne

and my signature has a nice quote too :roll


----------



## Temujin

*"Even though I may be no better than a beast, don't I still have the right to live?" *

_Oldboy_


----------



## socialanxietyfix

"Our dependency makes slaves out of us, especially if this dependency is a dependency of our self-esteem. If you need encouragement, praise, pats on the back from everybody, then you make everybody your judge."

*Fritz Perls

*


----------



## paris744

" Unless You Learn To Face Your Own Shadows, You Will Continue To See Them In Others, Because The World Outside You Is Only A Reflection Of The World Inside You."


----------



## paris744

" Let Go Of Anger, Let Go Of Pride. When You Are Bound By Nothing You Go Beyond Sorrow."


----------



## paris744

" Holding Onto Anger Is Like Drinking Poison And Expecting The Other Person To Die."


----------



## cosmicslop

“Start where you are.
Use what you have.
Do what you can.”
— A Ashe


----------



## Pesten

"**** Hope"

- George Carlin


----------



## Sym

"The greater part of our happiness or misery depends on our dispositions and not our circumstances."


----------



## borntoroam

"Because in the end you won't remember the time you spent in the office or mowing your lawn. Climb that goddamn mountain." -Jack Kerouac


----------



## paris744

" You Can Not Change The People Around You But You Can Change The People That You Choose To Be Around."

" You Can Change Your World By Changing Your Words."


----------



## paris744

" Never Give Up On Something. You Need To Show Yourself You're Strong Enough."

" Every Second Is A Chance To Turn Your Life Around."


----------



## Avani

"May it soon be usefully so."

"According to my calculations the problem doesn't exist."

"In any moment of decision the best thing you can do is the right thing, the next best thing is the wrong thing, and the worst thing you can do is nothing." 
--Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## paris744

" Life Is So Much Brighter When We Focus On What Truly Matters."


" Strength Shows, Not Only In The Ability To Persist, But The Ability To Start Over."
~ F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## paris744

" Never Make Permanent Decisions On Temporary Feelings."

" When You Choose To Forgive Those Who Have Hurt You, You Take Away Their Power."


----------



## ACCV93

Something interesting that we should think about from Thompson... 

“We are all alone, born alone, die alone, and -- in spite of True Romance magazines -- we shall all someday look back on our lives and see that, in spite of our company, we were alone the whole way. I do not say lonely -- at least, not all the time -- but essentially, and finally, alone. This is what makes your self-respect so important, and I don't see how you can respect yourself if you must look in the hearts and minds of others for your happiness.”

- Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## monotonous

are you hurt, are you hurting? stop it, stop crying, use your dick, keep ****ing, **** everything that moves, just wear a comdom


----------



## NeuromorPhish

"I have no special talent, I am just passionately curious."
~Albert Einstein


----------



## paris744

" The Most Important Things In Life Are Seldom The Most Obvious."

" I Have No Need To Conform To The Stereotypes Others Have Defined For Me."
~ Jonathan Lockwood Huie


----------



## Shannan




----------



## paris744

" The Way Of Progress Is Neither Swift Nor Easy."


" Life Is A Succession Of Lessons Which Must Be Lived To Be Understood."


----------



## paris744

" At Times Our Own Light Goes Out And Is Rekindled By A Spark From Another Person. Each Of Us Has Cause To Think With Deep Gratitude Of Those Who Have Lighted The Flame Within Us."
~ Albert Schweitzer


----------



## deuss

"As for me, I am a watercolor. I wash off." 
-Anne Sexton


----------



## paris744

" Celebrating Your Achievements And Applauding Your Triumphs Is A Sure Way To Refuel Your Enthusiasm And Keep Yourself Motivated For Your Future Endeavours."


----------



## paris744

" Optimism Unaccompanied By Personal Effort, Is Merely A State Of Mind And Not Fruitful."
~ Edward L. Curtis


----------



## paris744

" Let Us Never Negotiate Out Of Fear, But Let Us Never Fear To Negotiate."
~ Samuel Johnson


----------



## paris744

" Our Thoughts, Our Words And Our Deeds Are The Threads Of The Net Which We Throw Around Ourselves."


----------



## No Name

"Everything will be ok in the end. If it isn't ok then it isn't the end."


----------



## monotonous

They are your rallying points: to build courage when courage seems to fail; to regain faith when there seems to be little cause for faith; to create hope when hope becomes forlorn. (Douglas MacArthur)


----------



## paris744

monotonous said:


> They are your rallying points: to build courage when courage seems to fail; to regain faith when there seems to be little cause for faith; to create hope when hope becomes forlorn. (Douglas MacArthur)


Great Quote


----------



## intothewest

*"We either make ourselves miserable, or we make ourselves strong. The amount of work is the same."* - Carlos Castaneda


----------



## jgymcar

there is no one giant step that does it.its a lot of little steps


----------



## ingsoc3125

*"Never, never, never, give up."*

*"We do not remember days, we remember moments."*- Cesare Pavese


----------



## paris744

" Faith Is Daring The Soul To Go Beyond What The Eyes Can See."


" It Is Not The Strongest Of The Species That Survive, Nor The Most Intelligent, But The One Most Responsive To Change."
~ Charles Darwin


----------



## paris744

" Don't Ever Change Yourself To Impress Someone, Cause They Should Be Impressed That You Don't Change To Please Others."

" What Ever You Fight You Strengthen, And What You Resist Persists."
~ Echart Tolle


----------



## saltyleaf

"if you change nothing, nothing will change."
plain & simple
dont know who said it


----------



## zomgz

"You have two ears and one mouth so you can listen twice as much as you speak."


----------



## XSamX

"Don't let your situation dictate your destination"


----------



## paris744

Do More Than Exist - Live.
Do More Than Touch - Feel.
Do More Than Than Look - Observe.
Do More Than Read - Absorb.
Do More Than Hear - Listen.
Do More Than Listen - Understand.
Do More Than Think - Ponder.
Do More Than Talk - Say Something.
~ John H. Rhoades


----------



## paris744

" Strength Does Not Come From Physical Capacity. It Comes From An Indomitable Will."
~ Mahatma Gandhi

" What You Deny Or Ignore, You Delay. What You Accept And Face You Conquer."


----------



## paris744

" You Don't Need Someone To Complete You. You Only Need Someone To Accept You Completely."


" The Greatest Gift That You Can Give To Others Is The Gift Of Unconditional Love And Acceptance."
~ Brian Tracy


----------



## paris744

" You May Encounter Many Defeats, But You Must Not Be Defeated. In Fact It May Be Necessary To Encounter The Defeats, So You Can Know Who You Are, What You Can Rise From, And How You Can Still Come Out Of It."
~ Maya Angelou


----------



## Bawsome

"A person who thinks all the time has nothing to think about except thoughts. So he loses touch with reality, and lives in a world of illusion. Things are not explained by the past, they are explained by what happens Now." ~Alan Watts


----------



## paris744

" Life Is Like A Piano. White Keys Are Happy Moments & Black Keys Are Sad Moments. But Remember Both Keys Are Played Together To Give Sweet Music."


----------



## paris744

" Endurance Is One Of The Most Difficult Disciplines,
But It Is To The One Who Endures That The Final Victory Comes."


----------



## AngelClare

Lasting victories are won in the heart, not on this land or that.

- Le Ly Hayslip


----------



## paris744

" Efforts And Courage Are Not Enough Without Purpose And Direction."

" You May Not Control All The Events That Happen To You, But You Can Decide Not To Be Reduced By Them."
~ Maya Angelou


----------



## monotonous

Neurotic is simply an intense form of introspection. So you're basically calling him introspective. And being introspective is good. You walk around with an opinion, with a point of view. That's some sort of nice kinda direction.


----------



## Bawsome

meditate meditate meditate


----------



## paris744

" The Only Person You Are Destined To Become Is The Person You Decide To Be."

" It Is Your Attitude Not Your Aptitude, That Determines Your Altitude."
~ Zig Ziglar


----------



## paris744

" Flowing Water Never Goes Bad."

" There Are Three Types Of Cause: Thoughts, Words, And Deeds. Of The Three, Thoughts Are The Most Powerful, For Words And Deeds Arise Only From Thoughts."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let The Noise Of Other Peoples Opinions Drown Out Your Inner Voice."


----------



## glossy95

*"You are what you think"*..


----------



## paris744

" People Who Go Out Of Their Way To Show You Their Appreciation Are A Blessing.
People Who Lovingly Stay With You Through Thick And Thin Are A Treasure.
People Who Love You And Respect You Unconditionally Are Priceless."


----------



## paris744

" Nothing Is So Strong As Gentleness And Nothing Is So Gentle As Real Strength."

" You Can't Be Perfect For Everybody. But You Will Always Be Best For The One Who Truly Deserves You."


----------



## Bawsome

"courage is not the absence of fear"


----------



## tronjheim

_"Only by leaving good people in our lives can we met new better ones." _
-from Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon-


----------



## Adwian

The miracle isn't that I finished. The miracle is that I had the courage to start.

- John Bingham


----------



## AwkwardEd

_Every individual matters. Every individual has a role to play. Every individual makes a difference._

*Jane Goodall*


----------



## paris744

" Compassion Is The Keen Awareness Of The Interdependence Of All Things."

" Sometimes You Need To Look At Life From A Different Perspective."


----------



## paris744

" Acknowledging The Good That You Already Have In Your Life Is The Foundation For All Abundance."
~ Eckhart Tolle

" To Find Inspiration We Need Only Look Within."
~ Randi G. Fine


----------



## NeuromorPhish

"Most conversations are simply monologues delivered in the presence of witnesses".
~Margaret Millar


----------



## ashli116

"Life always waits for some crisis to occur before revealing itself at its most brilliant." 
-Paulo Coelho, Eleven Minutes


----------



## KaoJ

"No Pain, No Gain"


----------



## marcv2013

"They have to call you names when they don't know what you are
Now they know just what I are, baby girl I am a star" 
Childish Gambino _Different_ :')


----------



## cosmicslop

Here's some Malcolm X for you

"The future belongs to those who prepare for it today."


----------



## paris744

There Are More Things To Alarm Us Than To Harm Us, And We Suffer More Often In Apprehension Than Reality."
~ Seneca


----------



## paris744

A Positive Attitude Is Contagious, But Don't Wait To Catch It From Others. Be A Carrier."


----------



## Cascades

"Do something today that your future self will thank you for"


----------



## Master Cylinder

Trying is the first step towards failure - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## cosmicslop

"I've been absolutely terrified every moment of my life, and I've never let it keep me from doing a single thing I wanted to do."
- Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## Leanleaf

My only accomplishment is my consciousness

Life is what you make of it

Happiness is a state of mind


----------



## 123destiny

"Those who flow as life flows know they need no other force."

- Lao Tzu


----------



## paris744

" Go As Far As You Can See, And When You Get There, You Will See Farther."

" You Give Little When You Give Of Your Possessions. It Is When You Give Of Yourself That You Truly Give."
~ Kahlil Gibran


----------



## paris744

" It's Not Where You Stand, But The Direction You're Going In. It's More Than Never Having Bad Moments, It's Knowing You Are Always Bigger Than The Moment."


----------



## pineapplebun

*"With everything that has happened to you, you can either feel sorry for yourself or treat what has happened as a gift. Everything is either an opportunity to grow or an obstacle to keep you from growing. You get to choose." - Wayne Dyer

"We change our behaviour the moment the pain of staying the same becomes greater than the pain of changing." - Henry Cloud

"The most important kind of freedom is to be what you really are. You trade in your reality for a role. You trade in your sense for an act. You give up your ability to feel, and in exchange, put on a mask. There can't be any large-scale revolution until there's personal revolution, on an individual level. It's got to happen inside first." - Jim Morrison

"Perfectionism doesn't make you feel perfect; it makes you feel inadequate." - Maria Shriver *


----------



## ShyFX

pineapplebun said:


> *"We change our behaviour the moment the pain of staying the same becomes greater than the pain of changing." - Henry Cloud*


That's so true.

"We cannot direct the wind but we can adjust the sails." unknown


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let A Bad Day Make You Feel Like You Have A Bad Life."

" With Only A Change In One's Perspective, The Most Ordinary Things Take On Inexpressible Beauty."
~ Karen Maezen Miller


----------



## Attica! Attica!

My favorites:

- Work out your own salvation. Do not depend on others. ~Buddha

- The man who makes no mistakes does not usually make anything. ~Edward Phelps

- Enjoy when you can, and endure when you must. ~Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

- True solitude is a din of birdsong, seething leaves, whirling colors, or a clamor of tracks in the snow. ~Edward Hoagland

- Too many people overvalue what they are not and undervalue what they are. ~Malcolm S. Forbes


----------



## paris744

" The Pine Stays Green In Winter, Wisdom In Hardship."

" Strength And Growth Come Only Through Continuous Effort And Struggle."
~ Napoleon Hill


----------



## cosmicslop

This was from my sig that I used for less than 24 hours haha. But it's a good one

Do not pray for an easy life; pray for the strength to endure a difficult one
― Bruce Lee


----------



## ravens

We love life, not because we are used to living but because we are used to loving.
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## paris744

ravens said:


> We love life, not because we are used to living but because we are used to loving.
> Friedrich Nietzsche


Beautiful Quote


----------



## BTW

^^^

What is it supposed to mean though?


----------



## cosmicslop

"I do love to learn. It's all I feel like I'm ever doing. It's really the best you can do in life, is learn. You can't really do anything right. You can just learn."
-Louis CK

"The mind, once expanded to the dimensions of larger ideas, never returns to its original size."
-Oliver Wendell Holmes

Growing in life in learning in life.Yup.


----------



## AceEmoKid

"Most of the shadows of this life are caused by our standing in our own sunshine."
-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## AceEmoKid

When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade - make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don't want your damn lemons, what am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager. Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons. Do you know who I am? I'm the man who's going to burn your house down! With the lemons. I'm going to to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Don't stay angry about anything for more than a week, but don't
forget what made you angry. Hold your anger out at arm's length
and look at it, as if it were a glass ball. Then add it to your glass 
ball collection.


----------



## paris744

" Love Builds Bridges Where There Are None.
~ R. H. Delany

" Vision Is Not Enough It Must Be Combined With Venture. It Is Not Enough To Stare Up The Steps, We Must Step Up The Stairs."
~ Vaclav Havel


----------



## paris744

" Believe In Yourself And All That You Are. Know That There Is Something Inside You That Is Greater Than Any Obstacle.
~ Christian D. Larson


----------



## Temujin

BTW said:


> ^^^
> 
> What is it supposed to mean though?


It's not about what you do in itself, it's about you appreciating and valuing it.


----------



## Parkman

"The future has not been written. There is no fate but what we make for ourselves." 
--Terminator 3

"Every passing minute is another chance to turn it all around"
--Vanilla Sky


----------



## paris744

" We Could Never Learn To Be Brave And Patient If There Were Only Joy In The World."
~ Helen Keller


----------



## paris744

" He Who Has A Why To Live Can Bear Almost Any How."
~ Friedrich Nietzsche

" If You Can Find A Path With No Obstacles, It Probably Doesn't Lead Any Where."
~ Frank A. Clark


----------



## Hyperborea

"Do not fear life, deaths gates are always open."


----------



## paris744

" All Experience Is An Arch To Build Upon."

" Happiness Resides Not In Possessions And Not In Gold, The Feeling Of Happiness Dwells In The Soul."
~ Democritus


----------



## won

*"The past is practice."*


----------



## paris744

" Time Does Not Change Us, It Just Unfolds Us."
~ Max Frisch

" A Well-Developed Sense Of Humor Is The Pole That Adds Balance To Your Steps, As You Walk The Tightrope Of Life."
~ William Arthur Ward


----------



## paris744

Follow The Three R's
Respect For Others.
Respect For Yourself.
Responsibility For All Your Actions.


----------



## tristatejosh

_Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate_. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. -Marianne Williamson


----------



## paris744

" It's Your Road And Yours Alone. Others May Walk It With You, But No One Can Walk It For You."

" Laughter Sparkles Like A Splash Of Water In Sunlight."


----------



## paris744

" The Human Heart Feels Things The Eyes Cannot See And Knows What The Mind Cannot Understand."


----------



## Spritz11

"Never regret anything because at one time it was exactly what you wanted."


----------



## paris744

" Public Opinion Is A Weak Tyrant Compared With Our Own Private Opinion."
~ Henry David Thoreau

" We Acquire The Strength We Have Overcome."
~ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## tronjheim

To be or not to be, das ist die fragen.


----------



## paris744

" Trying Times Are Times For Trying."

" Open Your Arms To Change, But Don't Give Up Your Values."


----------



## paris744

" All The Flowers Of All The Tomorrows Are In The Seeds Of Today."

" It Isn't The Load That Weights Us Down, It's The Way We Carry It."


----------



## paris744

" Never Be So Full Of Yourself That You Cannot Feel The Emptiness Of Another."
~ Rio Vergini

" Love Sees Through A Telescope, Not A Microscope."


----------



## paris744

" What Sunshine Is To Flowers, Smiles Are To Humanity."


----------



## paris744

" Remember The Man On Top Of The Mountain Didn't Just Fall There."

" The Past Is Where You Learned The Lesson. The Future Is Where You Apply The Lesson. Don't Give Up In The Middle."


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

"We can never obtain peace in the outer world until we make peace with ourselves." 
"Remember that not getting what you want is sometimes a wonderful stroke of luck."
~ Dalai Lama

“If you look into your own heart, and you find nothing wrong there, what is there to worry about? What is there to fear?”
~ Confucius


----------



## paris744

" Some Lessons Can't Be Taught. They Simply Have To Be Learned."

" Don't Carry Your Mistakes Around With You. Instead, Place Them Under Your Feet And Use Them As Stepping Stones."


----------



## paris744

quietenfp said:


> "We can never obtain peace in the outer world until we make peace with ourselves."
> "Remember that not getting what you want is sometimes a wonderful stroke of luck."
> ~ Dalai Lama
> 
> "If you look into your own heart, and you find nothing wrong there, what is there to worry about? What is there to fear?"
> ~ Confucius


Great Quotes


----------



## cozynights

"Suffering is not holding you. You are holding suffering. When you become good at the art of letting sufferings go, then you’ll come to realize how unnecessary it was to drag those burdens along with you. You’ll see that no one other than you was responsible. The truth is that existence wants your life to become a festival" - Buddhist Teaching

"We are very good at preparing to live, but not very good at living. We know how to sacrifice ten years for a diploma, and we are willing to work very hard to get a job, a car, a house, and so on. But we have difficulty remembering that we are alive in the present moment, the only moment there is for us to be alive" - Thich Nhat Hanh

"Once you’ve accepted your flaws no one can use them against you." - Unknown

"Finding your passion isn’t just about careers and money. It’s about finding your authentic self. The one you’ve buried beneath other people’s needs" - Kristin Hannah

"The tragedy of life is not that it ends so soon, but that we wait so long to begin it." - W.M. Lewis

too many!!


----------



## extremly

The weak or the strong, who got it going on?
You're dead wrong.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Bad days only last 24 hours


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes You Will Never Know The True Value Of A Moment Until It Becomes A Memory."


----------



## Sadok

" Only those who risk going too far can possibly know how far one can go".


----------



## st12

"There's zero correlation between being the best talker and having the best ideas."


----------



## orhen

“It’s dark because you are trying too hard. Lightly child, lightly. Learn to do everything lightly. Yes, feel lightly even though you’re feeling deeply. Just lightly let things happen and lightly cope with them. I was so preposterously serious in those days… Lightly, lightly – it’s the best advice ever given me…So throw away your baggage and go forward. There are quicksands all about you, sucking at your feet, trying to suck you down into fear and self-pity and despair. That’s why you must walk so lightly. Lightly my darling…”

- Aldous Huxley.


----------



## misspeachy

"Look for the innocent in everything"

So many others.. but this is my one for today.


----------



## paris744

" Never Under Estimate Your Worth, Never Under Estimate Your Heart, Never Under Estimate The Fact That You Feel Weak Because Deep Down Your Strong."


----------



## paris744

" You Are Free To Make Your Choices But You Are Not Free To Choose The Consequences."

" Give Thanks For A Little And You Will Find A Lot."


----------



## HAWAIi808

"You can't tell me who I am, cuz I'm working on that too. What's right for me just ain't right for you." -SOJA ( aka Soldiers Of Jah Army)


----------



## misspeachy

"He was pointing at the moon, but I was looking at his hand" Richard Siken. . it's so beautiful.


----------



## mentalfitness

"failure is a word not a person."


----------



## paris744

" Life Isn't Tied With A Ribbon But It's Still A Gift."

" In School We Learn Lessons Before We Take The Test. In Life We Take The Test Before We Learn The Lesson."


----------



## misspeachy

"Be beautiful, be yourself", 
from my mum's mindfulness guide, assuming the writer is Thich Nhat Hanh.


----------



## paris744

" Learn From Everyone Follow No One."

" Before You Assume There's This Thing Called Asking."

" Your Only Obligation In Any Lifetime Is To Be True To Yourself."


----------



## Revan




----------



## gabriela1995

I have been thinking about this quote for a while . *"No one looks back on their life and remembers the nights they got plenty of sleep"*
I think it's easy to understand. Since i've read this quote i've been thinking about it and i go out more now , i mean why are 5 hours being spent on 3 movies in which i always end up crying instead of going out with my friends and having fun.


----------



## tronjheim

Speaketh now or forever hold your peace!


----------



## Limmy

You miss 100% of the shots you never take


----------



## paris744

" Live Without Pretending Love, Without Depending, Listen Without Defending."

" My Desire To Be Myself Is Greater Than My Need To Fit In."


----------



## paris744

" Realize Deeply That The Present Moment Is All You Ever Have."
~ Eckhart Tolle

" You Are Always Responsible For How You Act, No Matter How You Feel."


----------



## muse11

there is only one life!!!!


----------



## fasi112

Nice topic, my first one "Time is too slow for those who wait, too swift for those who fear, too long for those who grieve, too short for those who rejoice, but for those who love, time is eternity."
2)"Failure is simply the opportunity to begin again, this time more intelligently".


----------



## paris744

" Be Kind To Yourself."

" Worry Will Never Change The Outcome."

" Maturity Is Not When We Start Speaking Big Things. It Is When We Start Understanding Small Things."


----------



## always starting over

"But the worst enemy you can meet will always be yourself; you lie in wait for yourself in caverns and forests. Lonely one, you are going the way to yourself! And your way goes past yourself, and past your seven devils! You will be a heretic to yourself and witch and soothsayer and fool and doubter and unholy one and villain. You must be ready to burn yourself in your own flame: how could you become new, if you had not first become ashes?" - Nietzsche


----------



## pineapplebun

*Positivity is a choice. When we have it, we can see potential where others see wreckage, change where others insist on stagnation, and love where others only see difference.

Strength includes knowing that you cannot possible be strong all the time.*


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

*"It has always seemed strange to me...The things we admire in men, kindness and generosity, openness, honesty, understanding and feeling, are the concomitants of failure in our system. And those traits we detest, sharpness, greed, acquisitiveness, meanness, egotism and self-interest, are the traits of success. And while men admire the quality of the first they love the produce of the second." *

― John Steinbeck, _Cannery Row _


----------



## always starting over

The Apathetic Observer said:


> *"It has always seemed strange to me...The things we admire in men, kindness and generosity, openness, honesty, understanding and feeling, are the concomitants of failure in our system. And those traits we detest, sharpness, greed, acquisitiveness, meanness, egotism and self-interest, are the traits of success. And while men admire the quality of the first they love the produce of the second." *
> 
> ― John Steinbeck, _Cannery Row _


Damn, that's genius.


----------



## 9mm

The Apathetic Observer said:


> *"It has always seemed strange to me...The things we admire in men, kindness and generosity, openness, honesty, understanding and feeling, are the concomitants of failure in our system. And those traits we detest, sharpness, greed, acquisitiveness, meanness, egotism and self-interest, are the traits of success. And while men admire the quality of the first they love the produce of the second." *
> 
> ― John Steinbeck, _Cannery Row _


I like this


----------



## paris744

" Too Many People Undervalue What They Are, And Overvalue What They're Not."

" Don't Let The Thoughts That Come From Your Mind Get In The Way Of The Feelings That Come From Your Heart."


----------



## cosmicslop

"Most people think happiness is about gaining something, but it's not. It's all about getting rid of the darkness you accumulate." ~Carolyn Crane


----------



## 0589471

*"There is nothing to writing. All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed." ~Hemingway*

"No man ever steps in the same river twice, for it's not the same river and he's not the same man" ~Heraclitus


----------



## Lowavocado

if you not build you dream someone will hire u to help build theirs. 

Tony Gaskins


----------



## paris744

" How Strange That The Nature Of Life Is Change, Yet The Nature Of Human Beings Is To Resist Change. And How Ironic That The Difficult Times We Fear Might Ruin Us Are The Very Ones That Can Break Us Open And Help Us Blossom Into Who We Were Meant To Be."
~ Elizabeth Lesser


----------



## paris744

" What Will Matter Is The Good We Did, Not The Good We Expected Others To Do."


----------



## bottleofblues

I love You Maryjane -Cypress Hill


----------



## General Specific

"If you're going through hell, keep going.."


----------



## Astrofreak6

'' Don't try to do it all at once. Rome wasn't built in one day''

''If your fear is resentement, then don't resent anything you do''


----------



## Zulnex

“When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has been opened for us.” 
Helen Keller

“Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.” 
Winston Churchill

“Waiting is painful. Forgetting is painful. But not knowing which to do is the worst kind of suffering.” 
Paulo Coelho


----------



## gytar

He who fears the climbing of mountains
Will forever live among the hollows


----------



## paris744

" Difficulties In Your Life Don't Come To Destroy You, But To Help You Realize Your Hidden Potential."

" Life Is Full Of Give & Take Give Thanks And Take Nothing For Granted."


----------



## paris744

" The Greatest Enemy Of Knowledge Is Not Ignorance, It Is The Illusion Of Knowledge."
~ Steven Hawking

" The More You Try To Be Somebody Else. The More You Find Yourself Standing In The Way."


----------



## pineapplebun

*"I've learned that you can't please everyone. So don't even try it. It's a waste of time trying to make everyone like you. Just be you. I've learned the hard way and in the end, some people are just so full of hate that no matter what you say or do, they'll always have something to say. They'll never like you. So **** them." - M. Fox

"I crave space. It charges my batteries. It helps me breathe. Being around people can be so exhausting, because most of them love to take and barely know how to give. Except for a rare few." - Katie Kacvinsky *


----------



## tieffers

The wound is the place where the light enters you.

- Rumi


----------



## paris744

" Everyone And Everything Around You Is Your Teacher."
~ Ken Keyes Jr.

" You Find Peace Not By Rearranging The Circumstances Of Your Life, But By Realizing Who You Are At The Deepest Level."
~ Eckhart Tolle


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Just read my signature.


----------



## myforeverago

For all the bad that seems to plague us I swear to you there's good.


----------



## AceEmoKid

"We shed as we pick up, like travellers who must carry everything in their arms, and what we let fall will be picked up by those behind. The procession is very long and life is very short. We die on the march. But there is nothing outside the march so nothing can be lost to it. The missing plays of Sophocles will turn up piece by piece, or be written again in another language. Ancient cures for diseases will reveal themselves once more. Mathematical discoveries glimpsed and lost to view will have their time again. You do not suppose, my lady, that if all of Archimedes had been hiding in the great library of Alexandria, we would be at a loss for a corkscrew?"
- Tom Stoppard, Arcadia


----------



## Doctor Doctor

He does not belong to us (i.e. not a true Muslim) who sleeps while his neighbor is hungry

( My profet Muhammed)


----------



## StNaive

It's a poem, not a quote, but it's still inspirational, I think:

"I know you think this world is too dark to even dream in color,
but I’ve seen flowers bloom at midnight.
I’ve seen kites fly in gray skies
and they were real close to looking like the sunrise,
and sometime it takes the most wounded wings
the most broken things
to notice how strong the breeze is,
how precious the flight."

-Andrea Gibson


----------



## paris744

" Life Is Short, Time Is Fast No Replay, No Rewind, So Enjoy Every Moment As It Comes."

" Commit To CANI - Constant And Never-ending Improvement."


----------



## paris744

" What Is Right Is Not Always Popular And What Is Popular Is Not Always Right."


" Your Beliefs Don't Make You A Better Person, Your Behavior Does."


----------



## saltyleaf

"Don't limit yourself. Many people limit themselves to what they think they can do. You can go as far as your mind lets you. What you believe remember you can achieve." -MK Ashhttp://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/m/marykayash173350.html


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

"If you think you can or can't do something, then you are right." -Fortune Cookie from $4.99 Buffet


----------



## paris744

" In Essence, If We Want To Direct Our Lives, We Must Take Control Of Our Consistent Actions. It's Not What We Do Once In A While That Shapes Our Lives, But What We Do Consistently."


----------



## Raegen

*Changes*

"Nothing changes if nothing changes, and if I keep doing what I've always done, I'll keep getting what I've always got, and will keep feeling what I always felt."

This reminds me its ultimately up to me to make the changes that I want in my life.


----------



## Fear Goggles

“Nothing is original. Steal from anywhere that resonates with inspiration or fuels your imagination. Devour old films, new films, music, books, paintings, photographs, poems, dreams, random conversations, architecture, bridges, street signs, trees, clouds, bodies of water, light and shadows. Select only things to steal from that speak directly to your soul. If you do this, your work (and theft) will be authentic. Authenticity is invaluable; originality is non-existent. And don’t bother concealing your thievery - celebrate it if you feel like it. In any case, always remember what Jean-Luc Godard said: “It’s not where you take things from - it’s where you take them to.”

- Jim Jarmusch


----------



## Fear Goggles

"There are two things a person should never be angry at, that which they can change, and that which they cannot" 

- Plato


----------



## Fear Goggles

"Thirty years ago my older brother, who was ten years old at the time, was trying to get a report on birds written that he'd had three months to write. It was due the next day. We were out at our family cabin in Bolinas, and he was at the kitchen table close to tears, surrounded by binder paper and pencils and unopened books on birds, immobilized by the hugeness of the task ahead. Then my father sat down beside him, put his arm around my brother's shoulder, and said, 'Bird by bird, buddy. Just take it bird by bird.'"

- Anne Lamott


----------



## Setting Sail

myforeverago said:


> For all the bad that seems to plague us I swear to you there's good.


La Dispute <3


----------



## CopeCitizen2

“We are all alone, born alone, die alone, and — in spite of True Romance magazines — we shall all someday look back on our lives and see that, in spite of our company, we were alone the whole way. I do not say lonely — at least, not all the time — but essentially, and finally, alone. This is what makes your self-respect so important, and I don’t see how you can respect yourself if you must look in the hearts and minds of others for your happiness.”
- Hunter S. Thompson

One of my favorite quotes.


----------



## ckelly10

Don't ask for permission, ask for forgiveness.


----------



## tronjheim

"It didn't last long and it wasn't exactly fun, but I guess it's better to be humiliated sometimes than never try anything."

-Parker "Nitz" Walsh


----------



## paris744

" Go To Bed A Little Wiser Than When You Woke Up."

" Values Are Like Fingerprints, Nobody's Are The Same But You Leave Them All Over Everything You Do."


----------



## paris744

" Courage Does Not Grow On It's Own. Just Like A Muscle It Must Be Constantly Worked Out And Developed."


----------



## rj2060

caflme said:


> *Be kinder than necessary, for everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle.*
> 
> Author Unknown


A great reminder for myself when I'm feeling unable to act as friendly toward other people as I'd like to be able to. I'd like to think of it more as just to be as kind as you can because people deserve that, always, just like I do.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Are you alive or just breathing?-by killswitch engage. a great metalcore band


----------



## TenYears




----------



## xgodmetashogun

paris744 said:


> " Courage Does Not Grow On It's Own. Just Like A Muscle It Must Be Constantly Worked Out And Developed."


Thanks. This really got me thinking  do you listen to metal music? The lyrics of most bands are so inspirational. and they wake you up and get you thinking. some rappers are like that too. rock bands too


----------



## moxy

you gain strenth,courage and confidence by every experience in wich
you really stop to look fear in the face.
you must do the things you think you cannot do.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

VISCOUNTBISCUIT said:


> Hello Everyone
> hope you are ok
> my favourite quote it's from the movie Ku Fu Panda(lol)
> 
> Yesterday is History
> Tomorrow is a Mystery
> Today is a Gift that is why it's called the Present


Its genius lol


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

You can like me for who I am, or hate me for who I'm not. People are who they are, you can't change that.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

"You're not put on this Earth to discover yourself.You're put on this Earth to CREATE yourself" way of the alpha..


----------



## AwkBoy

"If you're going to try, go all the way. Otherwise, don't even start. This could mean losing girlfriends, wives, relatives and maybe even your mind. It could mean not eating for three or four days. It could mean freezing on a park bench. It could mean jail. It could mean derision. It could mean mockery--isolation. Isolation is the gift. All the others are a test of your endurance, of how much you really want to do it. And, you'll do it, despite rejection and the worst odds. And it will be better than anything else you can imagine. If you're going to try, go all the way. There is no other feeling like that. You will be alone with the gods, and the nights will flame with fire. You will ride life straight to perfect laughter. It's the only good fight there is." 
― Charles Bukowski, Factotum


----------



## paris744

" The Soul Becomes Dyed With The Color Of Its Thoughts. "
~ Marcus Aurelius

" Make Anything But Excuses Create Anything But Barriers. "


----------



## paris744

" Bravado May Stir The Crowd, But Courage Needs No Audience."

" If We Look At The World With A Love Of Life, The World Will Reveal Its Beauty To Us. "
~ Daisaku Ikeda


----------



## bee23

I always wonder why bird stay in the same place when they can fly anywhere on the earth. Then I ask myself the same question. - Huran Yahya.


----------



## LisaLee

"I keep the telephone of my mind open to peace, harmony, health, love. Then, whenever doubt, anxiety, fear, try to call me, they keep getting a busy signal and soon they'll forget my number.-Edith Armstrong


----------



## tieffers

"All goes outward and onward, nothing collapses,
And to die is different from what any one supposed, and
luckier."

- Walt Whitman (Leaves of Grass, Song of Myself VI)

"Find what you love and let it kill you." - Charles Bukowski

"The whole world is a series of miracles, but we're so used to seeing them that we call them ordinary things." - Hans Christian Andersen



























































































oh god someone stop me


----------



## WriteHaven

insight girl said:


> I know this thread is for short quotes so I'm sorry this is kind of long. This poem is very simple, but it is very comforting to me...
> 
> Don't Quit
> 
> When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
> When the road you're trudging seems all uphill,
> When the funds are low and the debts are high,
> And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
> When care is pressing you down a bit,
> Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.
> 
> Life is queer with its twists and turns,
> As every one of us sometimes learns,
> And many a failure turns about,
> When he might have won had he stuck it out;
> Don't give up though the pace seems slow--
> You may succeed with another blow.
> 
> Success is failure turned inside out--
> The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
> And you never can tell how close you are,
> It may be near when it seems so far,
> So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit--
> It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.
> - Author unknown


I really love this


----------



## paris744

" Do Not Underestimate Yourself By Comparing Yourself With Others. It's Our Differences That Make Us Unique & Beautiful."

" We Have To Overcome Our Fears And Comfort Zones To Progress."


----------



## paris744

" Not Everything Needs To Be Done Alone, Sharing Your Support To Someone Can Help Make Their Day."

" There Is Nothing More Genuine Than Breaking Away From The Chorus To Learn The Sound Of Your Own Voice."
~ Po Bronson


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

paris744 said:


> " Some people think that to be strong is to never feel pain. In reality the strongest people are the ones who feel it, understand it, accept and learn from it."


I really like this one. Awesome quote. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Tabula_Rasa




----------



## Tabula_Rasa




----------



## paris744

" May You Never Forget What Is Worth Remembering Nor Ever Remember What Is Best Forgotten."


----------



## paris744

" The Perfect Time To Start Something Never Arrives."

" Be Curious Not Judgemental."

" Lost Time Is Never Found Again."


----------



## paris744

" It's The Little Things That Make Life Big."

" You Can Choose To Be A person Who Has Resulted Simply From What Has Happened, Or From What You've Chosen To Be And Do About What Has Happened."


----------



## paris744

The Soul Would Have No Rainbow If The Eyes Had No Tears."
~ Guy A. Zona

" You Must Learn A New Way To Think Before You Can Master A New Way To Be."


----------



## paris744

" Life Teaches Us To Make Good Use Of Time, While Time Teaches Us The Value of Life."

" Be Grateful For Small Things, Big Things, And Everything In Between. Count Your Blessings, Not Your Problems."


----------



## paris744

" Doing Your Best Means Never Stop Trying."

" All Communication Problems Are Due To The Reason That We Don't Listen To Understand. We Listen To Reply."


----------



## retracekim

*"Promise yourself, no matter how difficult the problem life throws at you, that you will try as hard as you can to help yourself. You acknowledge that sometimes your efforts to help yourself may not result in success, as often being properly rewarded is not in your control"

-Raj Persaud*


----------



## paris744

" The Moment You Stop Accepting Challenges Is The Moment You Stop Moving Forward."


----------



## paris744

" I Choose To Live By Choice Not By Chance; To Make Changes Not Excuses; To Be Motivated Not Manipulated; To Be Useful Not Used; To Excel Not Compete; I Choose Self Esteem Not Self Pity. I Choose To Listen To My Inner Voice, Not The Random Opinion Of Others."


----------



## forex

wonderful movie, "the count of monte cristo".
a guy being falsely accused and put in jail but meets a old man who learns him everything ,
and comes out as a mighty alpha and will take revenge.


----------



## Bidniman

Everyday above ground is a beautiful day.


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Astrofreak6




----------



## paris744

" Life Is Bristling With Thorns, And I Know No Other Remedy Than To Cultivate My Garden."
~ Voltaire


" Laughter Is The Sun That Drives Winter From The Human Face. "
~ Victor Hugo


----------



## paris744

" Without Goals, And Plans To Reach Them, You Are Like A Ship That Has Set Sail With No Destination."
~ Fitzhugh Dodson


----------



## Odishi

*Lao Tzu*

"When I let go of what I am, I become what I might be" I love this quote!


----------



## Kittenish

"Safe is risky"

"Dreams don't work unless you do"


----------



## Minkiro

The Dalai Lama, when asked what surprised him most about humanity, answered,
“Man. Because he sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived.”


----------



## swampchild

"The pain that comes today, is here then goes away"

It's from a Whitley song called More Than Life. It means a lot to me because I often have trouble letting go of pain and just dwell in it... this quote inspires me to recognize the pain, feel it for what it's worth, and let it go. Planning on have this tattooed on my in another language maybe.


----------



## OnTheRocks

“Waste no more time arguing about what a good man should be. Be one.” 
― Marcus Aurelius, Meditations


----------



## jvo

"whether you think you can or think you can't, you're right" -Henry Ford


----------



## Rhirhi23

"The greatest loss in life is not death, but what dies inside while still alive. Never surrender." - Tupac


----------



## toughcase

"People quit because it takes too long to see result, because they can't figure out that the process IS the result."


----------



## paris744

" If You Focus On Results, You Will Never Change. If You Focus On Change You Will Get Results.
~ Jack Dixon


----------



## paris744

" Let Your Dreams Be Bigger Than Your Fears And Your Actions Be Louder Than Your Words."


----------



## inerameia

The past is gone and the future unknown, but today is here.


----------



## Beatngu

Unless we remember we cannot understand. - E.M. Forster

Chose him for a research paper and wasn't disappointed


----------



## Anyanka

"Ladies and Gentlemen, skinny and stout,
I'll tell you a tale I know nothing about;
The Admission is free, so pay at the door,
Now pull up a chair and sit on the floor.
One fine day in the middle of the night,
...Two dead boys got up to fight;
Back to back they faced each other,
Drew their swords and shot each other.
A blind man came to watch fair play,
A mute man came to shout "Horray!"
A deaf policeman heard the noise and
Came to stop those two dead boys.
He lived on the corner in the middle of the block,
In a two-story house on a vacant lot;
A man with no legs came walking by,
and kicked the lawman in his thigh.
He crashed through a wall without making a sound,
into a dry creek bed and suddenly drowned;
The long black hearse came to cart him away,
But he ran for his life and is still gone today.
I watched from the corner of the big round table,
The only eyewitness to facts of my fable;
But if you doubt my lies are true,
Just ask the blind man, he saw it too.''


----------



## Carla714

If you listen to your fears, you will die never knowing what a great person you might have been.

Your present circumstances don’t determine where you can go; they merely determine where you start.

Don’t be afraid to give up the good to go for the great.


----------



## paris744

" The Soul Always Knows What To Do To Heal Itself. The Challenge Is To Silence The Mind."

" Forget What Hurt You But Never Forget What It Taught You."


----------



## DiscardedHeart

Aside from the quote in my signature, I particularly like this especially if you feel lost in life. 

*" Don't beat yourself up for not knowing the answers. You don't always have to know who you are. You don't have to have the big picture, or know where you're heading. Sometimes, it's enough just to know what you're going to do next." --Sophie Kinsella*


----------



## PositiveTornado

"If you can be sad without reason you can be happy without reason"


----------



## paris744

" When There's Gratitude In You Heart, Life Becomes Brighter."

" What Seems To Us Bitter Trials Are Often Blessings In Disguise."
~ Oscar Wilde


----------



## paris744

" What We Think About And Thank About, We Bring About."

" All Philosophy In Two Words, Sustain And Abstain."
~ Epictetus


----------



## jvo

"Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Willing is not enough; we must do." -Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## paris744

" Better Late Than Never, But Never Late Is Better."

" If We're Growing, Were Always Going To Be Out Of Our Comfort Zone."
~ John C. Maxwell


----------



## monotonous

you were always there, laughing in my face! why won't you leave me alone?!


----------



## jvo

"They can because they think they can" -Virgil


----------



## monotonous

you are what you love, not what loves you.

i wish i was that simple


----------



## Carla714

People who don't take risks generally make about two big mistakes a year. People who do take risks generally make about two big mistakes a year.​*Peter Drucker*


----------



## Max95

I'm sure you will be happy to read quotes that are filled with (academic) adventure: 

„The right man in the wrong place can make all the difference.“
~ Gman, Half Life 2

„If you can't explain it simply you probably don't understand it good enough.“
~ This is often attached to A.Einstein, I'm not sure where it comes originally from.

„To triumph, we need results. Publishable, applicable results.“
~ Quote of some professor in my most favourite movie, A beautiful Mind.


----------



## Astrofreak6

''If you don't want to have regrets then don't regret anything you do''


----------



## paris744

" When You Focus On What Might Have Been, It Gets In The Way Of What Can Be."

" Making The Simple Complicated Is Common Place, Making The Complicated Simple, Awesomely Simple, That's Creativity."


----------



## IfWinterEnds

"I say OUT to every negative thought that comes into my mind No person place or thing has any power over me For I am the only thinker in my mind."--unknown?

"The things we hate about ourselves aren’t more real than the things we like about ourselves." (E. Goodman).


"You are what you do today, not what you say you’ll do tomorrow."

"It took me a long time to not judge myself through someone else’s eyes." (Sally Field).

“Shyness has a strange element of narcissism, a belief that how we look, how we perform, is truly important to other people.”


----------



## Bleeding Heart

"It is strange how often a heart must be broken before the years can make it wise." ~ Sara Teasdale
http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/s/sarateasda385074.html


----------



## paris744

" When You Focus On Problems, You'll Have More Problems. When You Focus On Possibilities You'll Have More Opportunities."


----------



## Carla714

I don’t regret the things I’ve done, I regret the things I didn’t do when I had the chance.


----------



## CristianNC




----------



## paris744

" If We Could Look Into Each Other's Hearts And Understand The Unique Challenges Each Of Us Faces, I Think We Would Treat Each Other Much More Gently, With More Love, Patience, Tolerance And Care."
~ Marvin J. Ashton


----------



## paris744

" Don't Put The Key To Your Happiness In Someone Else's Pocket."

" It's Your Road And Yours Alone. Others May Walk It With You, But No One Can Walk It For You."


----------



## mcgilicutty

Self-reliance is the only road to true freedom, and being one's own person is its ultimate reward. 
I
You can't get spoiled if you do your own ironing.
I
Depend not on another, but lean instead on thyself.


----------



## mcgilicutty

If you can't learn to do it well, that's okay because you can just learn to enjoy doing it badly.


----------



## pineapplebun

*Holding on is believing there is only a past. Letting go is knowing there is a future.

"Our notions about happiness entrap us. We forget that they are just ideas. Our idea of happiness can prevent us from actually being happy. We fail to see the opportunity for joy that is right infront of us when we are caught in a belief that happiness should take a particular form." - Thich Nhat Hanh

*


----------



## Psychocandy

"That which doesn't kill me, makes me stronger." - Nietzsche

Sort of a mantra I use whenever I start to think that I've screwed up.


----------



## kswan

"When truth and experience failed to reveal [beauty], he sougt it in fancy and illusion, and found it on his very doorstep, amid the nebulous memories of childhood tales and dreams. There are not many persons who know what wonders are opened to them in the stories and visions of their youth; for when as children we listen and dream, we think but half-formed thoughts, and when as men we try to remember, we are dulled and prosaic with the poison of life. But some of us wake in the night with strange phantasms of enchanted hills and gardens, of fountains that sing in the sun, of gold cliffs overhanging murmuring seas, of plains that stretch down to sleeping cities of bronze and stone, and of shadowy companies of heroes that ride caparisoned white horses along the edges of thick forests, and then we know that we have looked back through the ivory gates into that world of wonder which was ours before we were wise and unhappy." 
- H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## paris744

" It Isn't Big To Make Others Feel Small."


" Life Is All About Making Choices. Always Do Your Best To Make The Right Ones & Always Do Your Best To Learn From The Wrong Ones."


----------



## paris744

" You Can Close Your Eyes To The Things You Do Not Want To See, But You Cannot Close Your Heart To The Things You Do Not Want To Feel."
~ Johnny Depp


----------



## mcgilicutty

tieffers said:


> "
> 
> "oh god someone stop me"
> - tieffers


:lol:


----------



## paris744

" Circumstances Are Beyond Human Control But Our Conduct Is In Our Own Power."
~ Benjamin Disraeli

" What We Anticipate Seldom Occurs, What We Least Expected Generally Happens."


----------



## LittleGloves

*"Our real blessings often appear to us in the shape of pains, losses and disappointments; but let us have patience and we soon shall see them in their proper figures." - Joseph Addison *


----------



## AnxietyPro

“To be great, be whole;
Exclude nothing, exaggerate nothing that is not you.
Be whole in everything. Put all you are
Into the smallest thing you do.
So, in each lake, the moon shines with splendor
Because it blooms up above.” 

― Fernando Pessoa


----------



## Max95

What the **** do we do with over 100 pages of inspirational quotes?

If there was a person who read that all, he'd probably die because of so much inspiration.


----------



## Max95

Inspirational quote for everyone who likes to post inspirational quotes:

„Post inspirational quotes so we have pretty goddamn many of them here.“
~ Max95


----------



## paris744

" End Is Not The End In Fact E.N.D Is "Effort Never Dies " And If You Get No In An Answer, Then Remember No Is " Next Opportunity. " Always Try To Remain Positive. "


----------



## paris744

" Great Things Always Begin From Inside."

" Anyone Can Run Away It's Super Easy. Facing Problems And Working Through Them, That's What Makes You Strong."


----------



## worldcitizen

*There are others so continually in the agitation of gross and merely sensual pleasures, or so occupied in the low drudgery of avarice, or so heated in the chase of honours and distinction, that their minds, which had been used continually to the storms of these violent and tempestuous passions, can hardly be put in motion by the delicate and refined play of the imagination.*


----------



## paris744

" Remember It Is The Soil That Feeds The Seed. It Is Our Thoughts That Precede The Deed."

" Judgements Prevent Us From Seeing The Good That Lies Beyond Appearances."


----------



## Malek




----------



## paris744

" Be Patient In Matters Where Others Are Involved, Remember That There Were Times When We That Know, Knew Not."


----------



## paris744

" In Oneself Lies The Whole World And If You Know How To Look And Learn, The Door Is There And The Key Is In Your Hand. Nobody On Earth Can Give You Either The Key Or The Door To Open, Except Yourself."
~ Jidda Krishnamurti


----------



## syoung

Malek said:


>


Thank you for this one. I liked it a lot.

Stan


----------



## paris744

" Never Miss An Opportunity To Put A Smile On Someone's Face. It May Be The Only One They Get Today."
~ Susan Gale


----------



## allrisesilver

"I'm not upset that you lied to me, I'm upset that from now on I can't believe you" 

"You are the sum of all things great but small" 


"Do not disregard an idea, because all things are something because of someone."


----------



## allrisesilver

syoung said:


> Thank you for this one. I liked it a lot.
> 
> Stan


This is fantastic in so many ways.


----------



## paris744

" I Am Always Doing Which I Cannot Do In Order That I May Learn How To Do It."
~ Pablo Picasso

" To Live Is To Suffer, To Survive Is To Find Some Meaning In The Suffering."
~ Nietzsche


----------



## paris744

" Try And Fail Don't Fail To Try."

" It Is Easier To Build Up A Child Than It Is To Repair An Adult. Choose Your Words Wisely."


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let Your Luggage Define Your Travels, Each Life Unravels Differently."
~ Shane Koyczan


----------



## cosmicslop

“...throw roses into the abyss and say: 'here is my thanks to the monster who didn't succeed in swallowing me alive.'”
― Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## paris744

" Anyone Can Criticize, Condemn And Complain But It Takes Character And Self Control To Be Understanding And Forgiving."
~ Dale Carnegie

" Some People Create Their Own Storms And Get Mad When It Rains."

" Take Time To Live Because Time Passes Quickly And Never Returns."


----------



## fredbloggs02

Different kinds of right thinking, some in a particular order of things but not in others where they go quite astray.
Some draw correct conclusions from a small number of principles, and this is one kind of right thinking.
Others draw correct conclusions from things involving numerous principles, and this is one kind of right thinking
For example, some have a good grasp of the properties of water, which involve few principles, but whose conclusions are so subtle that only an extremely accurate mind can reach them. These people might all the same not be great mathematicians, because mathematics comprises a large number of principles, and a mind may well be such that it can easily get right to the bottom of a few principles without being able to make the least advance in things involving many.
Thus there are two kinds of mind: one goes rapidly and deeply into the conclusions from principles, and this is the accurate mind. The other can grasp a large number of principles and keep them distinct, and this is the mathematical mind. The first is a powerful and precise mind, the second shows breadth of mind. Now it is quite possible to have one without the other, for a mind can be powerful and narrow, as well as broad and weak."

Mathematics. Intuition. True eloquence has no time for eloquence, true morality has no time for morality. In other words the morality of judgment has no time for the random morality of mind.
For judgment is what goes with instinct, just as knowledge goes with the mind. Intuition falls to the lot of judgment, mathematics to that of the mind.
To have no time for philosophy is to be a true philosopher."

"No other has realized that man is the most excellent of creatures. Some, fully realizing how real his excellence is, have taken for cowardice and ingratitude men's natural feelings of abasement; while others, fully realizing how real this abasement is, have treated with haughty ridicule the feelings of greatness which are just as natural to man. "Lift up your eyes to God", say some of them, "look at him whom you resemble and who created you to worship him. You can make yourself like him: wisdom will make you his equal, if you want to follow him."- "Hold your heads high, free men," said Epictetus. And others say, "Cast down your eyes towards the ground, puny worm that you are, and look at the beasts whose companion you are." What then is to become of man? Will he be the equal of God or the beasts? What a terrifying distance! What then shall it be? Who cannot see from all this that man is lost, that he has fallen from his place, that he anxiously seeks it, and cannot find it again? And who then is to direct him there? The greatest men have failed."

"Imagine a number of men in chains, all under sentence of death, some of whom are each day butchered in the sight of the others; those remaining see their own condition in that of their fellows, and looking at each other with grief and despair await their turn. This is an image of the human condition."

"There is a certain model of attractiveness and beauty consisting in a certain relation between our nature, weak or strong as it may be, and the thing which pleases us.
Everything that conforms to this model attracts us, be it a house, a song, a speech, verse, prose, a woman, birds, rivers, trees, rooms, clothes, etc.
Everything which does not conform to this model is displeasing to people of good taste.
And as there is an exact relation between song and a house based on this good model, because both resemble a single model, though each in its own way, there is in the same way an exact relation between things based on bad models. It is not that there is only one bad model, because they are innumerable, but every bad sonnet, for example, whatever the false model it is based on, is exactly like the woman dressed according to that model.
Nothing gives a better idea of the absurdity of a bad sonnet than to consider its nature and its model and then to imagine a house conforming to that model."

Authority. Hearsay is so far from being a criterion of belief that you should not believe anything until you have put yourself into the same state as if you had never heard it.
It is your own inner assent and the consistent voice of your reason rather than that of others which should make you believe.
_belief is so important._
A hundred contradictions might be true.
If antiquity was the criterion of belief, then the ancients had no criterion.
If general consent, if men had died...?
Punishment of sinners: error.
False humility, pride.
Raise the curtain.
You are wasting your time, one must either believe, deny or doubt.
Are we then to have no criterion?
When animals do something we can judge whether they are doing it well; is there to be no criterion for judging men?
Denying, believing and doubting are to men what running is to horses.

All are Blaise Pascal


----------



## Sinatra

“Whenever you feel like criticizing any one...
just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had.”
-F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## paris744

" Never Discourage Anyone Who Makes Continual Progress, No Matter How Slow."

" A Word Of Encouragement During A Failure Is Worth More Than An Hour Of Praise After Success."


----------



## Becca333

paris744 said:


> " Never Discourage Anyone Who Makes Continual Progress, No Matter How Slow."
> 
> " A Word Of Encouragement During A Failure Is Worth More Than An Hour Of Praise After Success."


You are so inspirational Paris744. THX!!!  <3


----------



## Northern Lights

"Can miles truly separate you from friends... If you want to be with someone you love, aren't you already there?"

- Richard Bach


----------



## paris744

" Pride Is Concerned With Who Is Right. Humility Is Concerned With What Is Right."

True Humility Is Not Thinking Less Of Yourself, It Is Thinking Of Yourself Less."
~ C.S. Lewis


----------



## paris744

" The Most Important Thing In Communication Is To Hear What Isn't Being Said."
~ Peter Drucker

" Don't Be Too Hard On Yourself. There Are Plenty Of People Willing To Do That For You. Love Yourself And Be Proud Of Everything You Do. Even Mistakes Mean Your Trying."


----------



## buzzingbee7

"Look back and thank God. Look forward and trust God. He closes doors no man can open and He opens doors no man can close." 

There is a certain depth to this and always helps me keep my perspective in good and bad times.


----------



## buzzingbee7

paris744 said:


> " Never Discourage Anyone Who Makes Continual Progress, No Matter How Slow."
> 
> " A Word Of Encouragement During A Failure Is Worth More Than An Hour Of Praise After Success."


This is really inspiring!


----------



## paris744

" If You Change The Way You Look At Things, The Things You Look At Change. Sometimes You Need To Look At Life From A Different Perspective."

" If We Don't Learn To Control Our Thoughts, We Will Never Learn To Control Our Behavior."


----------



## mahnamahna

"Around here, however, we don't look backwards for very long.

We *keep moving forward, opening up new doors and doing new things*, because we're curious.....And curiosity keeps leading us down new paths."

-Walt Disney

This quote inspires me to dream big and keep moving forward even when life gets tough


----------



## paris744

" Happiness Is Putting More Energy Into Your Intentions Rather Than Your Expectations."

" And The Day Came When The Risk To Remain Tight In A Bud Was More Painful Than The Risk It Took To Bloom."
~ Aniah Nin


----------



## Malek

*"When I say I'ma do something I do it, 
I don't give a damn what you think, 
I'm doing this for me,
so f*** the world Feed it beans,
it's gassed up, if it thinks it's stopping me
I'ma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly
And all those who look down on me I'm tearing down your balcony"*
_
-Eminem_


----------



## matthewebbert

You cant live positive life with a negative mind..


----------



## paris744

" Ego Is Just Like Dust In The Eyes, Without Clearing The Dust, We Can't See Anything Clearly So Clear The Ego And See The World."

" The Most Accurate Reflection Of Our Values Is Usually Revealed When We Examine Our Actions."


----------



## miss newbie

I apologise if someones already said it but a quote that inspires me is: 

Look up to the sky you'll never find rainbows if you're looking down.

By Charlie Chaplin


----------



## NoHeart

Happiness is not a place to arrive at, but rather a way of traveling.


----------



## paris744

" A Smooth Sea Never Made A Skillful Sailor."

" Some People Will Always Throw Stones In Your Path. It Depends On What You Make With Them. Wall Or Bridge? Remember You Are The Architect Of Your Life."


----------



## Supra

"Life's simple. You make choices and you don't look back."


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Resign yourself, my heart, sleep your brutish sleep."-Baudelaire. 

Lev Shestov quoted this at the end of his essay on Tchekhov's characters. They are hopeless, empty, riven, despairing. A young female student comes to an old professor, asking: "What shall I do?" I believe every heart knows what she is asking. The old professor answers: "I don't know. I'll be dead soon."

Baudelaire's quote is beautiful to me. It is a better answer. These are the words: "I know you. This we share until we awaken." It implies an unconsummated promise from the depths of every human heart.


----------



## paris744

" One Should Never Take The Easy Road, But Rather The Right Road, No Matter How Long The Travel."

" Good Times Become Good Memories And Bad Times Become Good Lessons."

" He Who Can Suppress A Moment's Anger May Prevent A Day Of Sorrow."
~ Tryon Edwards


----------



## New User

Stay far from timid Only make moves when ya heart's in it And live the phrase Sky's The Limit
- NOTORIOUS B.I.G. 

"You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean;
if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty."
- Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## paris744

" Don't Limit Your Challenges Challenge Your Limits."

" Some Quit Due To Slow Progress. Never Grasping The Fact That Slow Progress, Is Progress."

" Determination Gives You The Resolve To Keep Going In Spite Of The Roadblocks That Lay Before You."


----------



## BLT81

*Wisdom of Compassion*

"If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you want to be happy, practice compassion." - The Dalai Lama

This quote reminds me of the wisdom of compassion. It inspires me to act compassionately towards others who suffer.

I am inspired by people who practice compassion towards to the suffering of others.


----------



## unkarilainen

“If a man is called to be a street sweeper, he should sweep streets even as Michelangelo painted, or Beethoven composed music, or Shakespeare wrote poetry. He should sweep streets so well that all the hosts of heaven and earth will pause to say, here lived a great street sweeper who did his job well.” - Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## drosewood67

"Calories don't exist if you don't count them."
-???


----------



## TheMuteNewt

Everybody in sailing on the same boat in life. The only trouble is, it takes a while to stop staring out at sea for land to turned around a realise everyone is still here. - Me

Explanation:

We all look for answers, we hope a lot to get through the day. Looking out for land on a boat you think you are stranded on, alone with your thoughts and feelings for your own life, it may take until you read this to realise, your not alone on that boat that is sailing the sea of time. We all are. Just gotta look out for each other every now and then to remind ourselves we aren't alone.


----------



## cosmicslop

I need to remember to check out this thread more often. Good stuff all around being posted and shared.

Some quotes on comparison:

“Comparison is an act of violence against the self.”
— Iyanla Vanzant

“Stop comparing where you’re at with where everyone else is. It doesn’t move you farther ahead, improve your situation, or help you find peace. It just feeds your shame, fuels your feelings of inadequacy, and ultimately, it keeps you stuck. The reality is that there is no one correct path in life. Everyone has their own unique journey. A path that’s right for someone else won’t necessarily be a path that’s right for you. And that’s okay. Your journey isn’t right or wrong, or good or bad. It’s just different. Your life isn’t meant to look like anyone else’s because you aren’t like anyone else. You’re a person all your own with a unique set of goals, obstacles, dreams, and needs. So stop comparing, and start living. You may not have ended up where you intended to go. But trust, for once, that you have ended up where you needed to be. Trust that you are in the right place at the right time. Trust that your life is enough. Trust that you are enough.”
— Daniell Koepke


----------



## paris744

" A Mind That Is Stretched By A New Experience Can Never Go Back To Its Old Dimensions."
~ Oliver Wendall Holmes, Jr.

" Nothing Worth Having Comes Easy."

" Lose The Ego Don't Live For Compliments, Instead Live For Accomplishments."


----------



## paris744

" When Our Actions Are Based On Good Intentions Our Soul Has No Regrets."
~ Anthony Douglas Williams

" You Have To Sow Before You Can Reap. You Have To Give Before You Can Get."
~ Robert Collier


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Eyes and ears are bad witnesses, especially if we have souls that do not understand their language"-Heraclitus


----------



## paris744

" You Cannot Control What Happens To You, But You Can Control Your Attitude Toward What Happens To You, And In That, You Will Be Mastering Change Rather Than Allowing It To Master You."

" When You Release Expectations You Are Free To Enjoy Things For What They Are Instead Of What You Think They Should Be."
~ Mandy Hale


----------



## eventhor1zon

"That which does not kill us, makes us stranger."


----------



## Becca333

eventhor1zon said:


> "That which does not kill us, makes us stranger."


LOL! was that a typo?!?! Ha! Ha!


----------



## paris744

" Life Is Full Of Give And Take Give Thanks And Take Nothing For Granted."

" Most Of Us Spend Our Lives As If We Had Another One In The Bank."
~ Ben Irwin

" It Isn't What You Have, Or Who You Are, Or Where You Are, That Makes You Happy Or Unhappy. It's What You Think About."
~ Dale Carnegie


----------



## WhatBITW

Becca333 said:


> LOL! was that a typo?!?! Ha! Ha!


----------



## WhatBITW

"Be yourself; everyone else is already taken."

-Oscar Wilde


----------



## NeuromorPhish

"If liberty means anything at all, it means the right to tell people what they do not want to hear" ~George Orwell


----------



## StNaive

"When I do good, I feel good. When I do bad, I feel bad. That's my religion."
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Tapiocamilktea

"Knowing is not enough, we must apply. Willing is not enough, we must do." -Bruce Lee


----------



## Owl-99

R.I.P.


----------



## matthewebbert

> "Knowing is not enough, we must apply. Willing is not enough, we must do." -Bruce Lee


Greta thoughts.. like it :clap


----------



## paris744

" Never Judge Someone By The Opinion Of Another."

" Confidence Is Attractive. Arrogance Is Obnoxious. There's A Fine Line Between The Two - Make Sure You Don't Erase It."


----------



## SuzyQ12

“If you want something you’ve never had, you must be willing to do something you’ve never done.”


----------



## pineapplebun

*People will show you who they are, but we ignore it because we want them to be who we want them to be. - Don Draper

I learned the hard way that I cannot always count on others to respect my feelings - even if I respect theirs. Being a good person doesn't guarantee that others will be good people. You only have control over yourself and how you choose to be as a person. As for others, you can only choose to accept them or walk away.

By three methods we may learn wisdom: First by reflection, which is noblest; Second by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest. - Confucius
*


----------



## paris744

" Trade Your Expectation For Appreciation And The World Changes Instantly."
~ Tony Robbins

" One Small Crack Does Not Mean That You Are Broken, It Means That You Were Put To The Test And You Didn't Fall Apart."
~ Linda Poindexter


----------



## zeebraynz

Courage is not the lack of fear, but the willingness to act despite the fear.


----------



## paris744

" When You've Worked Hard To Find Your Joy, Let No One Steal It Away From You."
~ Lynne Nichols

" Strive For Progress Not Perfection."


----------



## paris744

" Sometimes, Life Can Be Tough. But Always Remember, So Are You."

" You Have Your Way. I Have My Way. As For The Right Way, The Correct Way, And The Only Way, It Does Not Exist."
~ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Douhnut77

"If you never come out of your shell, your just a nut"
-Sadhguru


----------



## mark555666

After reading hundreds of quotes *with picture included* I became bored of it. I live by my own rules.


----------



## paris744

" Expecting The World To Treat You Fairly Because You Are Good, Is Like Expecting The Bull Not To Charge Because You Are A Vegetarian."
~ Dennis Wholey

" Every Now And Then It's A Good Thing To Stop Looking For Happiness And Just Be Happy."
~ Michael Josephson


----------



## paris744

" Saying Someone Can't Be Sad Because Someone Else May Have It Worse Is Just Like Saying Someone Can't Be Happy Because Someone Else Might Have It Better."


----------



## matthewebbert

The Best Things In Life Are Unexpected - Because There Were No Expectations.


----------



## smallfries

This is complete nerd fest of me but I don't care, it doesn't change the fact that it's a great quote!

"It's like in the great stories. The ones that really mattered. Full of darkness and danger, they were. And sometimes you didn't want to know the end. Because how could the end be happy? How could the world go back to the way it was when so much bad had happened? But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow. Even darkness must pass. A new day will come. And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer. Those were the stories that stayed with you. That meant something, even if you were too small to understand why. But I think, I do understand. I know now. Folk in those stories had lots of chances of turning back, only they didn't. They kept going. Because they were holding on to something." - J.R.R. Tolkien


It's something that really resonates with me because it's true - sometimes a lot of bad things happen and it's hard to understand why we keep going, but then I realize - I'm holding onto something - hope.


----------



## ImmortalOne

"Don't chase after happiness, let happiness chase you" --- my Humanities professor (forgot who he quoted)


----------



## Alienated

Your love is in the gutter, and my sperm is in the sink ! Jethro Toll


----------



## ldyjane

*Keep your head and your heart in the right direction and you'll never have to worry about your feet.

*


----------



## Mousey9

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.
Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
It is our light, not our darkness
That most frightens us.

We ask ourselves
Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?
Actually, who are you not to be?
You are a child of God.

Your playing small
Does not serve the world.
There's nothing enlightened about shrinking
So that other people won't feel insecure around you.

We are all meant to shine,
As children do.
We were born to make manifest
The glory of God that is within us.

It's not just in some of us;
It's in everyone.

And as we let our own light shine,
We unconsciously give other people permission to do the same.
As we're liberated from our own fear,
Our presence automatically liberates others.


----------



## LolaViola

"Only in the darkness can you see the stars." -Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Diáfanos

infamous93 said:


> Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.
> Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
> It is our light, not our darkness
> That most frightens us.
> 
> We ask ourselves
> Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?
> Actually, who are you not to be?
> You are a child of God.
> 
> Your playing small
> Does not serve the world.
> There's nothing enlightened about shrinking
> So that other people won't feel insecure around you.
> 
> We are all meant to shine,
> As children do.
> We were born to make manifest
> The glory of God that is within us.
> 
> It's not just in some of us;
> It's in everyone.
> 
> And as we let our own light shine,
> We unconsciously give other people permission to do the same.
> As we're liberated from our own fear,
> Our presence automatically liberates others.


omg I love you (hetero magnetic pull is strong in this one)


----------



## paris744

" Keep Moving Forward And Never Look Back Because At The End Of The Day All We Have Is Who We Are."

" Some Will Push You Forward, Others Will Pull You Back, Regardless Of Who's Pushing Or Pulling, The Strongest Choose Their Own Direction."


----------



## Nojz

"Someday you will want to live forever."


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"To me, ultimately, martial arts means honestly expressing yourself. Now, it is very difficult to do. It has always been very easy for me to put on a show and be cocky, and be flooded with a cocky feeling and feel pretty cool and all that. I can make all kinds of phoney things. Blinded by it. Or I can show some really fancy movement. But to experience oneself honestly, not lying to oneself, and to express myself honestly, now that is very hard to do." -Bruce Lee


----------



## RecoveredWell

Always change a losing game never change a winning game...


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Nojz said:


> "Someday you will want to live forever."


"I don't want to achieve immortality through my work. I want to achieve it through not dying."


----------



## paris744

" There Is No Profit, In Curing The Body If In The Process We Destroy The Soul."

" Just Don't Give Up Trying To Do What You Really Want To Do. Where There Is Love & Inspiration, I Don't Think You Can Go Wrong."
~ Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " There Is No Profit, In Curing The Body If In The Process We Destroy The Soul."
> 
> " Just Don't Give Up Trying To Do What You Really Want To Do. Where There Is Love & Inspiration, I Don't Think You Can Go Wrong."
> ~ Ella Fitzgerald


 Very awesome. :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> Very awesome. :yes  :heart:heart


Thank You Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Thank You Sweetheart. :heart:heart


 Your welcome my Love. :heart:heart


----------



## ak3891

"Rejection tells you that you are pushing to get all that you can. A man who doesn’t get rejected is one that isn’t reaching full potential."


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

"Doubt is uncomfortable, but certainty is absurd." - Voltaire


----------



## cafune

infamous93 said:


> Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.
> Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
> It is our light, not our darkness
> That most frightens us.
> 
> We ask ourselves
> Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?
> Actually, who are you not to be?
> You are a child of God.
> 
> Your playing small
> Does not serve the world.
> There's nothing enlightened about shrinking
> So that other people won't feel insecure around you.
> 
> We are all meant to shine,
> As children do.
> We were born to make manifest
> The glory of God that is within us.
> 
> It's not just in some of us;
> It's in everyone.
> 
> And as we let our own light shine,
> We unconsciously give other people permission to do the same.
> As we're liberated from our own fear,
> Our presence automatically liberates others.


I love this.

-

From _Cloud Atlas_:

"Freedom!- is the fatuous jingle of our civilization, but only those who are deprived of it have the barest inkling of what the stuff really is."

"Sixsmith. I climb the steps of the Scot monument every morning and all becomes clear. Wish I could make you see this brightness. Don't worry, all is well. All is so perfectly, damnably well. I understand now that boundaries between noise and sound are conventions. All boundaries are conventions, waiting to be transcended. One may transcend any convention if only one can first conceive of doing so. Moments like this, I can feel your heart beating as clearly as I feel my own, and I know that separation is an illusion. My life extends far beyond the limitations of me."

"How vulgar, this hankering after immortality, how vain, how false. Composers are merely scribblers of cave paintings. One writes music because winter is eternal and because, if one didn't, the wolves and blizzards would be at one's throat all the sooner."

"Our lives are not our own. We are bound to others, past and present, and by each crime and every kindness, we birth our future."

"Fantasy. Lunacy.
All revolutions are, until they happen, then they are historical inevitabilities."

"You say you're 'depressed' - all i see is resilience. You are allowed to feel messed up and inside out. It doesn't mean you're defective - it just means you're human."

-

Pretty much any line from this film.

I'd have used one as my signature, but I can't choose and should stop hopping around from signature to signature and just stick to one, anyway. ;_;


----------



## ion max86

"It's better to die on your feet than to live on your knees."


----------



## lzzy

Quantity of happiness is equal, pushpin is as good as poetry
-Bentham


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Because we don't know when we will die, we get to think of life as an inexhaustible well. Yet everything happens only a certain number of times, and a very small number really. How many more times will you remember a certain afternoon of your childhood, an afternoon that is so deeply a part of your being that you can't even conceive of your life without it? Perhaps four, five times more, perhaps not even that. How many more times will you watch the full moon rise? Perhaps 20. And yet it all seems limitless." -Bowles


----------



## paris744

" Efforts And Courage Are Not Enough Without Purpose And Direction."

" The Biggest Obstacles In Our Lives Are The Barriers Our Mind Creates."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " Efforts And Courage Are Not Enough Without Purpose And Direction."
> 
> " The Biggest Obstacles In Our Lives Are The Barriers Our Mind Creates."


 I Love the quotes Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> I Love the quotes Sweetheart. :heart:heart


I Love You Honey Bunny. :heart:heart :kiss


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> I Love You Honey Bunny. :heart:heart :kiss


* I Love You Sweetheart.* :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

" Happiness Is Not Something Ready Made. It Comes From Your Own Actions."
~ Dalai Lama

" Don't Let Anyone's Ignorance, Hate, Drama, Or Negativity Stop You From Being The Best Person You Can Be."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " Happiness Is Not Something Ready Made. It Comes From Your Own Actions."
> ~ Dalai Lama
> 
> " Don't Let Anyone's Ignorance, Hate, Drama, Or Negativity Stop You From Being The Best Person You Can Be."


* Awesome Sweetheart.  I Love You :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> * Awesome Sweetheart.  I Love You :heart:heart*


I Luv U Sweetie Pie  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> I Luv U Sweetie Pie  :heart:heart


* I Love You Cutie Pie. :heart:heart *


----------



## Purple Penguin

“Nothing is impossible, the word itself says 'I'm possible'!” -Audrey Hepburn

Its short, simple, and meaningful


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Love yourself so no one has to -From the song "Therapy" by All Time Low


----------



## paris744

" If There Is To Be Any Peace It Will Come Through Being, Not Having."
~ Henry Miller

" Are Things Moving A Little Slow Today? Don't Be Frustrated If You're Not Progressing As Fast As You'd Like. Good Things Take Time. They Can't Be Rushed."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " If There Is To Be Any Peace It Will Come Through Being, Not Having."
> ~ Henry Miller
> 
> " Are Things Moving A Little Slow Today? Don't Be Frustrated If You're Not Progressing As Fast As You'd Like. Good Things Take Time. They Can't Be Rushed."


 *Great quotes Sweetheart.  I Love You. :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *Great quotes Sweetheart.  I Love You. :heart:heart*


Thank You.  I Love You C-B :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Thank You.  I Love You C-B :heart:heart


* Your welcome.  I Love You C-B. :heart:heart *


----------



## SASsier

paris744 said:


> "Be curious, not judgmental" -Walt Whitman


:agree Love your sig. It's one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## SASsier

This is one of my favorite quotes of all time. It really, really speaks to me. And it's so true:

"*The most beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss, and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity, and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness, and a deep loving concern. Beautiful people do not just happen.*"

*― Elisabeth Kübler-Ross*


----------



## paris744

Awesome Quote So True! 

This is one of my favorite quotes of all time. It really, really speaks to me. And it's so true:

"*The most beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss, and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity, and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness, and a deep loving concern. Beautiful people do not just happen.*"

*― Elisabeth Kübler-Ross* 
__________________
*"Life's a b!tch and then you die." 
-NAS 
*


----------



## lzzy

Translation of my signature: Love without limits


----------



## CherryBlossom

“I don’t regret the things I’ve done, I regret the things I didn’t do when I had the chance.” – Unknown


----------



## cartersmith83

I love this quote -It is during our darkest moments that we must focus to see the light.


----------



## Glass Child

The true night within us may leave stars. My old signature..


----------



## paris744

" Silliness Makes Your Soul Smile."

" No Matter How Much You Regret, How Angry Or Sad You Become, Your Yesterdays Will Never Return. The World Of " Should Have " Or " Could Have " Or " If Only Would Have " Is A World Of Pointless Suffering."

" The Greatest Challenge In Life Is Discovering Who You Are, The Second Greatest Is Being Happy With What You Find."


----------



## paris744

" The Strength Of A Willow Tree Stems From Its Ability To Bend."

" How Well Would A Pianist Play, If The Entire Time He Was On Stage, He Only Worried If The Audience Would Clap At The End Or Not? Stay Detached From Outcomes And Rewards, Enjoy And Focus On What's In Front Of You, Today, And Each Day, And Just Do Your Best."


----------



## paris744

" Life Has So Many Different Chapters, One Bad Chapter Does Not Mean It's The End Of The Book."

" People May Not Always Tell You How They Feel About You, But They Will Always Show You. Pay Attention."
~ Doe Zantamata


----------



## shylover

* "I can't wait until tomorrow 'cause I get better looking every day." *

― Joe Namath


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " Life Has So Many Different Chapters, One Bad Chapter Does Not Mean It's The End Of The Book."
> 
> " People May Not Always Tell You How They Feel About You, But They Will Always Show You. Pay Attention."
> ~ Doe Zantamata


* Great quotes Sweetheart. :yes:yes :banana:banana I Love You Honey. :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> * Great quotes Sweetheart. :yes:yes :banana:banana I Love You Honey. :heart:heart*


Thanks Honey Bunny  I Love You. :heart:heart


----------



## Manuel

Nobody realizes that some people expend tremendous energy merely to be normal. ~Albert Camus

I think this statement is incredibly profound! So many of us think that WE are the only ones who are insane and everyone else is normal.


----------



## Lightly

Not a quote but a short poem:

_If I can stop one heart from breaking,

If I can stop one heart from breaking,
I shall not live in vain;
If I can ease one life the aching,
Or cool one pain,
Or help one fainting robin
Unto his nest again,
I shall not live in vain. _

- Emily Dickinson


----------



## OtherBrain

Act as if what you do makes a difference, it does.


----------



## Elliot88

Forget the past, present tense works and lasts


----------



## paris744

Lightly said:


> Not a quote but a short poem:
> 
> _If I can stop one heart from breaking,
> 
> If I can stop one heart from breaking,
> I shall not live in vain;
> If I can ease one life the aching,
> Or cool one pain,
> Or help one fainting robin
> Unto his nest again,
> I shall not live in vain. _
> 
> - Emily Dickinson


Beautiful Poem


----------



## tronjheim

_Basta't may plano, kaya mo 'yan. _

As long as you have a plan, you can do/make it.

-Bamboo


----------



## paris744

" Easier Said Than Done, But Better Done Than Only Wished For."

" Most People Do Not Listen With The Intent To Understand, They Listen With The Intent To Reply."
~ Stephen R Covey

" It Helps If You Remember That Everyone Is Doing Their Best From Their Level Of Consciousness."
~ Deepak Chopra


----------



## Lazarusx

“Life is not a problem to be solved, but a reality to be experienced.”
― Søren Kierkegaard


----------



## paris744

" The Results You Achieve Will Be In Direct Proportion To The Effort You Apply."

" There Are Two Things In Life Of Which We Have Complete Control, Effort And Attitude."
~ Chuck Wilson


----------



## PainisLove

"failure is an event, not a person."


----------



## Rhiannon66

“Be who you are and say what you feel because
those who mind don't matter and those who matter
don't mind.” ~Dr. Seuss


----------



## Devjat

"When you're a kid, they tell you it's all... grow up. Get a job. Get married. Get a house. Have a kid, and that's it. But the truth is, the world is so much stranger than that. It's so much darker. And so much madder. And so much better."


----------



## dontwaitupforme

"Measuring self-worth based on socially constructed ideas of success, is spiritual death."


----------



## cosmicslop

“The past is gone, and cannot harm you anymore. And while the future is fast coming for you, it always flinches first and settles in as the gentle present.”
- Cecil Baldwin


----------



## ldyjane

If you want to be successful you must respect one rule: Never lie to Yourself! :yes


----------



## paris744

Think Less, Feel More.
Frown Less, Smile More.
Talk Less, Listen More.
Judge Less, Accept More.
Watch Less Do More.
Complain Less, Appreciate More.
Fear Less, Love More.


----------



## paris744

" Our Life Always Expresses The Result Of Our Dominant Thoughts."
~ Soren Kierkegaard

" If You Carry The Bricks From Your Past Relationship, You Will End Up Building The Same House."


----------



## Macker

Read my signature.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate you, you f*cking b*tch, I hope you f*cking die, I hope you go to hell and satan sticks a needle in your eye.


----------



## luciRocks

"God only gives us what we can handle."





I don't know who said this quote but it means a lot to me and it makes me stronger in times when I feel I'm in rock bottom. JESUS IS MY SUPERRRDUPERRRHUPERR-HEROOOO!


----------



## paris744

" Enjoy While You Can. Endure When You Must."

" Never Compare Your Journey With Someone Else's. Your Journey Is Your Journey Not A Competition."


----------



## rayeo

"Oh yes. The past can hurt, but you can either run from it, or learn from it."
- Rafiki, The Lion King

"Close your eyes and pretend it's all a bad dream. That's how I get by."
- Jack Sparrow, Pirates of the Carribean: To World's End

"Sure, I'd be happier with 10 pounds off - wouldn't every woman? But when I looked at pictures of myself at the Emmys, I thought I looked beautiful. I didn't tear myself apart." 
- Christina Hendricks


----------



## Diegoo

More like a poem, but I love it. Makes me feel better about the paths I choose in life sometimes.

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both 
And be one traveler, long I stood 
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I— 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference.” 
― Robert Frost


----------



## e200e

gangstarr -moment of truth

suicide nah i aint a foolish guy dont even feel like drinking or even getting high cause all thats gonna do really is accelerate the anxietys i wish i could allevate but i been through whole lot of other **** before so ought a be able to with stand some more im sweating though my eyes are turning red and im ready to lose my mind but instead I use my mind I put down my knife take the bullets out my nine my only crime is im too damn kind.

part of a song but speaks to me like a quote . Just reading this page cuz i wanted put this quote here : / but you guys have some really good quotes its nice to read a lot of these makes you look at things more realistacllly. That poem above seemed nice I didnt really understand it but im gonna read it again after this post i cant see it haha


----------



## paris744

" Integrity Is Choosing Your Thoughts And Actions Based On Values Rather Than Personal Gain."

" Refuse To Ruin A Perfectly Good Today By Thinking About A Bad Yesterday."


----------



## Great White

Its easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


----------



## roadwarrior48

*Mother Theresa*

God never gives me anything more than I can handle. I just wish he didn't trust me so much.
Mother Teresa


----------



## paris744

" You Were Born To Make Mistakes. Not Fake Perfection."

" Things That Matter Most Must Never Be At The Mercy Of Things That Matter Least."
~ Goethe


----------



## Hilla

Devjat said:


> "When you're a kid, they tell you it's all... grow up. Get a job. Get married. Get a house. Have a kid, and that's it. But the truth is, the world is so much stranger than that. It's so much darker. And so much madder. And so much better."


^Indeed.

"Always take a banana to a party, Rose. Bananas are good!"


----------



## paris744

" Don't Let Labels Define You."

Don't Fan The Flames Of Despair. Ignite The Spark Of Hope Instead."
~ Doe Zantamata

" There's A Big Difference Between Accepting How Things Are Now And Believing That's How They'll Always Be. The First Frees You, The Second Limits You. Both Are Choices That Are Up To You To Make."
~ Doe Zantamata


----------



## Hyperborea

Lose all hope for better yesterday.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

"Your world is everything you ever dreamed of
If only you can open up your mind and see the beauty that is here"


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

nothing is impossible, 
even the word itself says; I'M POSSIBLE


----------



## paris744

" Never Let Anyone Determine Your Self-Worth."

" Sense Of Worth And Self-Confidence Comes When You Accept Yourself As You Are. Not When You're Trying To Be What Other People Expect."


----------



## sad cat

"Blessed are we who can laugh at ourselves for we shall never cease to be amused." 


oke hey....hey....hey... ... ...... hey.


----------



## cosmic dust

_"Let him travel alone, rather than with a fool for company."_ - _The Buddha._


----------



## WhatWentWrong

paris744 said:


> "Time Does Not Change Us, It Just Unfolds Us."


That sucks.


----------



## paris744

" If You Wait For Perfect Conditions You'll Never Get Anything Done."

" The Tragedy Of Life Is Not That It Ends So Soon But That We Wait So Long To Begin It."
~ W.M Lewis


----------



## Ckg2011

*"Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it﻿ is stupid." -Albert Einstein*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *"Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it﻿ is stupid." -Albert Einstein*


Awesome Quote  :heart:heart


----------



## Yer Blues

"While wandering a deserted beach at dawn, stagnant in my work, I saw a man in the distance bending and throwing as he walked the endless stretch toward me. As he came near, I could see that he was throwing starfish, abandoned on the sand by the tide, back into the sea. When he was close enough I asked him why he was working so hard at this strange task. He said that the sun would dry the starfish and they would die. I said to him that I thought he was foolish. there were thousands of starfish on miles and miles of beach. One man alone could never make a difference. He smiled as he picked up the next starfish. Hurling it far into the sea he said, "It makes a difference for this one." I abandoned my writing and spent the morning throwing starfish." 
― Loren Eiseley


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Awesome Quote  :heart:heart


* Thank you Sweetheart.  :heart:heart I Love You. *


----------



## sevryne

"Constant dripping hollows out a stone." Lucretius

To remind us that if we constantly make steps towards our goals, and we'll see big results. Love yourself, forgive yourself, nurture and comfort yourself in rough times.


----------



## Hyperborea

“Carefully watch your thoughts, for they become your words. 
Manage and watch your words, for they will become your actions. 
Consider and judge your actions, for they have become your habits. Acknowledge and watch your habits, for they shall become your values. Understand and embrace your values, for they become your destiny.”

-Gandhi


"There is a positive intention in every behavior."


----------



## Greenleaf62

"Stand up for what you believe in, even if it means standing alone."

"Faith is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase."


----------



## paris744

" The Self Is Not Something Ready Made But Something In Continuous Formation Through Choice Of Action."
~ John Dewy

" A Clay Pot Sitting In The Sun Will Always Be A Clay Pot. It Has To Go Through The White Heat Of The Furnace To Become Porcelain."
~ Mildred W. Struven


----------



## AxeDroid

"From dust we came and to dust we shall go"


----------



## 0R0

*'Everyman has in himself a parasitic being who is acting not at all to his advantage.' William Burroughs

'Human society as a whole is a vast brainwashing machine whose semantic rules & sex roles create a social robot.' Robert Anton Wilson

'On the present primitive brutal conditions on this planet, every person you meet should be regarded as walking wounded. We have never seen a man or woman not slightly deranged by anxiety or grief. We have never seen a totally sane human being.' Robert Anton Wilson

'I will say this to you: you haven't got long before you are all going to kill yourselves because you are all crazy & you can project it back on me but I'm only what lives in each & every one of you.' Charly Manson

'Reality is only a Rorschach inkblot, you know.' Alan Watts*


----------



## paris744

" When Life Is Sweet Say Thank You And Celebrate. And When Life Is Bitter, Say Thank You And Grow."
~ Shauna Niequist

" Once A Person Is Determined To Help Themselves, There Is Nothing That Can Stop Them."
~ Nelson Mandela


----------



## AxlRose408

Evil can be explained by how far we will go to pursue something we desire, knowing others may be hurt in the process. Good can be explained by how far we will go to make sure others are not hurt. 

Life is not precious, giving your life for your ideals and principles is

The difference between desperation and a deep affection of love is often mistaken by women


----------



## divina

"If you are going through hell, keep going"


----------



## NoHeart

''Just have fun and **** everybody else''

_~The NoHeart_


----------



## paris744

" Sincerity Is Not To Say Everything You Think But To Mean Everything You Say."

" Discipline Is The Bridge Between Goals And Accomplishment."
~ Jim Rohn

" Some Quit Due To Slow Progress. Never Grasping The Fact That Slow Progress Is Progress. You Get There A Little At A Time Not All At Once."


----------



## cosmicslop

This is a nice one.

“I actually attack the concept of happiness. The idea that - I don’t mind people being happy - but the idea that everything we do is part of the pursuit of happiness seems to me a really dangerous idea and has led to a contemporary disease in Western society, which is fear of sadness. It’s a really odd thing that we’re now seeing people saying “write down 3 things that made you happy today before you go to sleep”, and “cheer up” and “happiness is our birthright” and so on. We’re kind of teaching our kids that happiness is the default position - it’s rubbish. Wholeness is what we ought to be striving for and part of that is sadness, disappointment, frustration, failure; all of those things which make us who we are. Happiness and victory and fulfillment are nice little things that also happen to us, but they don’t teach us much. Everyone says we grow through pain and then as soon as they experience pain they say “Quick! Move on! Cheer up!” I’d like just for a year to have a moratorium on the word “happiness” and to replace it with the word “wholeness”. Ask yourself “is this contributing to my wholeness?” and if you’re having a bad day, it is.”
— Hugh Mackay


----------



## paris744

" Strive For Progress, Not Perfection."

" Courage Is What It Takes To Stand Up And Speak; Courage Is Also What It Takes To Sit Down And Listen."
~ Winston S. Churchill


----------



## paris744

cosmicslop said:


> This is a nice one.
> 
> "I actually attack the concept of happiness. The idea that - I don't mind people being happy - but the idea that everything we do is part of the pursuit of happiness seems to me a really dangerous idea and has led to a contemporary disease in Western society, which is fear of sadness. It's a really odd thing that we're now seeing people saying "write down 3 things that made you happy today before you go to sleep", and "cheer up" and "happiness is our birthright" and so on. We're kind of teaching our kids that happiness is the default position - it's rubbish. Wholeness is what we ought to be striving for and part of that is sadness, disappointment, frustration, failure; all of those things which make us who we are. Happiness and victory and fulfillment are nice little things that also happen to us, but they don't teach us much. Everyone says we grow through pain and then as soon as they experience pain they say "Quick! Move on! Cheer up!" I'd like just for a year to have a moratorium on the word "happiness" and to replace it with the word "wholeness". Ask yourself "is this contributing to my wholeness?" and if you're having a bad day, it is."
> - Hugh Mackay


Great Quote


----------



## paris744

" Dripping Water Hollows Out Stone, Not Through Force But Through Persistence."

" You Alone Are Enough You Have Nothing To Prove To Anybody."
~ Maya Angelou


----------



## thejackofspades

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## bbarn

Memories over money - me


----------



## paris744

" Go The Extra Mile It's Never Crowded."

" If You Stop Along The Way To Indulge In The Results And Do Not Progress Further, This Is Called Stopping Along The Way."
~ Thomas Cleary


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

"Be the change you wish to see in the world" - Gandhi


----------



## slider

“Stop pouting! You learned something valuable. Remember the lesson, not the disappointment.” - Holo


----------



## MindHacker

"Here I was being humble, and you made me feel special." Has personal relevance and reminds me to keep my ego in check.


----------



## paris744

" Focus On Your Potential Instead Of Your Limitations."

" You Alone Are The Judge Of Your Worth And Your Goal Is To Discover Infinite Worth In Yourself, No Matter What Anyone Else Thinks."
~ Deepak Chopra


----------



## tilo brown eyes

Courage is not the absence of fear but rather the judgement that something else is more important than fear. The brave may not live forever, but the cautious do not live at all- the princess diaries.

Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game- cinderella story

If love be rough with you, be rough with love. Prick love for pricking and beat love down- romeo and juliet (movie version)


----------



## Anonymous Loner

"The sun shines
And people forget
The spray flies as the speedboat glides
And people forget
Forget they're hiding
The girls smile
And people forget
The snow packs as the skier tracks
And people forget
Forget they're hiding.

Behind an eminence front
Eminence front - It's a put on.

Come on join the party
Dress to kill
Won't you come and join the party
Dress to kill.

The drinks flow
People forget
That big wheel spins, the hair thins
People forget
Forget they're hiding
The news slows
People forget
The shares crash, hopes are dashed
People forget
Forget they're hiding.

Behind an eminence front
Eminence front - it's a put on
Come on join the party
Dress to
Come on join the party
Dress to
Come on join the party
Dress to
Come on join the party
Dress to kill
Dress yourself, dressed to kill."

~ _ Eminence Front_, The Who

The lyrics to a song - I guess I could count it as a quote and it's inspiring to me. If you don't already get the meaning of it then look it up and you'll hopefully find out the true answer. Another quote that inspires me is the one in my signature.


----------



## paris744

" Understanding Is The First Step To Acceptance And Only With Acceptance Can There Be Recovery."

" Be Patient. Never Allow Your Day To Become So Cluttered That You Neglect Your Most Important Goal To Do The Best You Can. Enjoy This Day, And Rest Satisfied With What You Have Accomplished."
~ Og Mandino


----------



## Henrik Donovan

*"When spring came, even the false spring, there were no problems except where to be happiest. The only thing that could spoil a day was people and if you could keep from making engagements, each day had no limits. People were always the limiters of happiness except for the very few that were as good as spring itself." -Ernest Hemingway
*


----------



## paris744

" Realize Deeply That The Present Moment Is All You Have. Make The Now The Primary Focus Of Your Life."
~Eckhart Tolle

" In Today's Rush We All Think Too Much, Seek Too Much, Want To Much And Forget About The Joy Of Just Being."
~ Eckhart Tolle


----------



## AFoundLady

*"Good things come to those who wait&#8230; greater things come to those who get off their *** and do anything to make it happen." - Unknown
*


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

"Only a fool walks into the future backwards." -D'haran Soldier _Terry Goodkind_


----------



## paris744

" Be Like Melting Snow Wash Yourself Of Yourself."
~ Rumi

" Your Task Is Not To Seek Love, But Merely To Seek And Find All Of The Barriers Within Yourself That You Have Built Against."
~ Rumi


----------



## paris744

" Before Speaking, Recognize What Motivates Your Words."
~ Lama Surya Das

" Our Assumptions Keep Us Separate From Others And Leave Us With Fewer Possibilities For Joyous Connections."
~ Lama Surya Das


----------



## MindHacker

"Darkness is like a maze. Have faith that there's a way out, even if it's beyond your awareness and you don't see it right now."


----------



## matthewebbert

You cannot achieve environmental security and human development without addressing the basic issues of health and nutrition.

http://empoweredlabs.com/


----------



## jdeere7930

So I've been watching one tree hill lately and "******" (if you watch you'll know who I mean) , anyway virtually every time he speaks its an inspiring speech. 

the one which has spoken to me most is " You can spend your whole life waiting and waiting for something to happen , but that just means you have less time to enjoy it when it happens , so stop waiting and do it " or something like that ...


----------



## amak1228

"Life isn't about waiting for the storms to pass, it's about learning to dance in the rain."
-Author unknown


----------



## Hyperborea

"Its amazing how much you get done when you stop feeling deeply ashamed of yourself." -Triumph, the insult comic dog


"Dont wait the last judgment, you get new one every day."


----------



## paris744

" You Were Not Born To Suffer Love Yourself Back To Inner Peace, Health, Happiness & Fulfillment."
~ Blake D. Bauer

" Love Is Like The Wind You Can't See It But You Can Feel It."

" Sometimes Things Happen And At The Time They Seem Horrible, Painful And Unfair, But In Reflection You Realize That Without Overcoming Those Obstacles You Would Never Have Realized Your Potential, Strength Will Power Of Heart."


----------



## ldyjane

If you want to be Successful You must Respect One Rule: Never Lie to Yourself. (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## somegentleman

Here's a stanza from a sonnet by an Argentinean poet known by the pseudonym of Almafuerte. It has given me strength and courage so many times, that I'm sure you're gonna find them inspiring too.

My English translation:

Don't you consider yourself defeated, even when defeated
Don't you see yourself as a slave, even when in chains
Trembling with fear, deem yourself brave
And march on, even when death-struck

And the original version:

No te des por vencido, ni aun vencido,
no te sientas esclavo, ni aun esclavo;
trémulo de pavor, piénsate bravo,
y arremete feroz, ya mal herido.


----------



## paris744

" Do Not Let Your Shadow Walk You. You Are Not A Slave Of The Past."

" There Will Be Obstacles. There Will Be Doubters. There Will Be Mistakes. But With Hard Work, There Are No Limits."


----------



## HelpfulHero

It is my feeling that Time ripens all things; with Time all things are revealed; Time is the father of truth. Francois Rabelais


----------



## paris744

" Be Not Afraid Of Growing Slowly, Be Afraid Only Of Standing Still."

" If We Could Look Into Each Others Hearts And Understand The Unique Challenges Each Of Us Faces, I Think We Would Treat Each Other Much More Gently, With More Love, Patience, Tolerance, And Care."
~ Marvin J. Ashton


----------



## Francesco

This is from one of my favourite books:



> "Son, 'he said,' ye cannot in your present state understand eternity...That is what mortals misunderstand. They say of some temporal suffering, "No future bliss can make up for it," not knowing that Heaven, once attained, will work backwards and turn even that agony into a glory. And of some sinful pleasure they say "Let me have but this and I'll take the consequences": little dreaming how damnation will spread back and back into their past and contaminate the pleasure of the sin. Both processes begin even before death. The good man's past begins to change so that his forgiven sins and remembered sorrows take on the quality of Heaven: the bad man's past already conforms to his badness and is filled only with dreariness. And that is why...the Blessed will say "We have never lived anywhere except in Heaven, : and the Lost, "We were always in Hell." And both will speak truly."
> 
> ― C.S. Lewis, The Great Divorce


----------



## Hyperborea

Henry Chinaski: If you're going to try, go all the way. Otherwise don't even start. This could mean losing girlfriends, wives, relatives, jobs, and maybe your mind. It could mean not eating for three or four days. It could mean freezing on a park bench. It could mean jail. It could mean derision. It could mean mockery, isolation. Isolation is the gift. All the others are a test of your endurance. Of how much you really want to do it. And you'll do it, despite rejection in the worst odds. And it will be better than anything else you can imagine. If you're going to try, go all the way. There is no other feeling like that. You will be alone with the gods. And the nights will flame with fire. You will ride life straight to perfect laughter. It's the only good fight there is.
-Factotum


----------



## TenYears

“the only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars.” 

--Jack Kerouac


----------



## rosecolored

"Care about what other people think and you will always be their prisoner." - Lao Tzu


----------



## JadedJade

I must not fear; 
Fear is the mind-killer;
I will face my fear and permit it to pass over me and through me, and when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path; 
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing;
Only I will remain;
_-Dune by Frank Herbert_​


----------



## Positive1

desiderata. Go placidly
amid the noise
and haste, and
remember what
peace there
may be in
silence.
As far as
possible
without
surrender be
on good terms
with all
persons.
Speak your
truth quietly
and clearly;
and listen to
others, even
the dull and
ignorant; they
too have their
story.
Avoid loud and
aggressive
persons, they
are vexations
to the spirit.
If you compare
yourself with
others, you
may become
vain and bitter;
for always
there will be
greater and
lesser persons
than yourself.
Enjoy your
achievements
as well as your
plans.
Keep interested
in your career,
however
humble; it is a
real possession
in the changing
fortunes of
time.
Exercise
caution in your
business
affairs; for the
world is full of
trickery.
But let this not
blind you to
what virtue
there is; many
persons strive
for high ideals;
and
everywhere life
is full of
heroism.
Be yourself.
Especially, do
not feign
affection.
Neither be
critical about
love; for in the
face of all
aridity and
disenchantment
it is as
perennial as
the grass.
Take kindly the
counsel of the
years,
gracefully
surrendering
the things of
youth.
Nurture
strength of
spirit to shield
you in sudden
misfortune. But
do not distress
yourself with
imaginings.
Many fears are
born of fatigue
and loneliness.
Beyond a
wholesome
discipline, be
gentle with
yourself.
You are a child
of the universe,
no less than
the trees and
the stars;
you have a
right to be
here.
And whether or
not it is clear to
you, no doubt
the universe is
unfolding as it
should.
Therefore be at
peace with God,
whatever you
conceive Him
to be,
and whatever
your labors and
aspirations, in
the noisy
confusion of
life keep peace
with your soul.
With all its
sham, drudgery
and broken
dreams, it is
still a beautiful
world. Be
careful. Strive
to be happy.


----------



## AxeDroid

"Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate...leads to suffering." - Yoda


----------



## paris744

" We Are So Fond Of Being Out Among Nature, Because It Has No Opinions About Us. "
~ Friedrich Nietzsche

" Don't Let Your Fear Of What Could Happen Make Nothing Happen."
~ Doe Zantamata


----------



## Salamander

1st are just my favorites not necessarily insprational:

"The bird of Hermes is my name, eating my wings to make me tame"

"When wolves hunt, the hunt in packs"(this is more for an inspiration in fighting when you might be getting tired and you need to increase the pace because it was in reference to a fighter who had ferocious, relentless attacks like a pack of wolves)

"Who are you to deny greatness" (this one hit home because i was and kinda still am a ppl pleaser along with other things and i would always edit myself to not stand out and/or not upset anyone)

"Time heals all wounds"


----------



## Miss quiet

caflme said:


> I'll start.... with 2
> 
> *Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved. *
> 
> *Helen Keller*
> 
> Very good quote.
> 
> "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent" -Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## paris744

" When You Change Your Thoughts, You Change Your Energy, Your Attitude, Your Outcomes And Your Life."
~ Louise Hay


----------



## nitro eh

Once more into the fray 
Into the last good fight I'll ever know
Live and die this day
Live and die this﻿ day


----------



## lefthand

_"The best way out is always through."_
_-Bobby Frost
_


----------



## Mike81

“A man who limits his interests limits his life.”
― Vincent Price


It's short and simple, but I try to live by it.


----------



## james251

“When we love, we always strive to become better than we are. When we strive to become better than we are, everything around us becomes better too.” 
― Paulo Coelho, The Alchemist


----------



## paris744

" Be The Catalyst For Positive Change, Starting With Your Own."

" You Gotta Look For The Good In The Bad, The Happy In The Sad, The Gain In Your Pain And What Makes You Grateful Not Hateful."


----------



## diamondheart89

"If you are seeking, seek us with joy
For we live in the kingdom of joy.
Do not give your heart to anything else
But to the love of those who are clear joy,
Do not stray into the neighborhood of despair.
For there are hopes: they are real, they exist –
Do not go in the direction of darkness –
I tell you: suns exist.” 
― Rumi


----------



## lifeisshort

I know it's not an artsy picture or anything but this is something I feel so strongly about. Please think before the next time you call somebody ugly, fat, *****, ******, loser, anorexic, freak etc. You don't know how much words can hurt people. We all need to give a little more compassion & kindness.


----------



## lifeisshort

“Love is like a brick. You can build a house, or you can sink a dead body.”


----------



## lifeisshort

"He has no chance," - declared loudly circumstances. "He's a loser" - shouted the people. "He will succeed" - God said quietly.


----------



## ulan

If God does not want us to reach for the stars, He would'nt have blessed us with the power to dream.


----------



## Letmebe

"life's a piece of ****, when you look at it, life's a laugh and death's a joke it's true; you'll see it's all a show keep em laughing as you go just remember that the last laugh is on you"

Essentially the entire song "always look on the bright side of life" from the life of brian by monty python.


----------



## paris744

" It's Not Where You Live That Matters, It's What Lives Inside Of You."

" Don't Ever Let Someone Tell You, That You Can't Do Something."

" Growth Can Come From Places You Thought Were Dead, Barren, And Disappointing. If You Want To Grow As A Person, And Improve Your Life, Accept That There Is Going To Be Some Pain. Constant Comfort And Familiarity Never Produced Growth, Insight, Or Awakened Hearts."


----------



## paris744

" Comparison Is The Thief Of Joy."

" Maybe You Are Searching Among The Branches, For What Only Appears In The Roots."
~ Rumi


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

To those who see with loving eyes, life is beautiful.
To those who speak with tender voices, life is peaceful.
To those who offer kindness, life is rich.
To those who help with gentle hands, life is full.
And to those who care with compassionate hearts, life is good beyond all measure.


----------



## Archeron

_*"*Life is still life, whatever its pangs; our eyes and ears and their use remain with us, though the prospect of what pleases be wholly withdrawn, and the sound of what consoles must be silenced. "_
_Charlotte Bronte_


----------



## cosmicslop

i find this funny. i guess i need to try listening to night vale now.


----------



## Greenleaf62

“It does not matter how slowly you go as long as you do not stop.” -Confucius


----------



## paris744

" Living Never Wore One Out So Much As The Effort Not To Live."
~ Anais Nin

" Thoughts Are Powerful. Don't Let Them Destroy You."

" In All Human Affairs There Are Efforts, And There Are Results, And The Strength Of The Effort Is The Measure Of The Result."
~ James Allen


----------



## paris744

" Life Only Moves In One Direction - Forward."

" Focus Exclusively On What You Can Change In Life."

" Continuous Effort Not Strength Or Intelligence, Is The Key To Unlocking Our Potential."
~ Winston Churchill


----------



## paris744

" Always Focus On How Far You've Come Rather Than How Far You Have Left To Go."

" Consistency Is Far Better Than Rare Moments Of Greatness."

" It's Not About Perfect. It's About Effort. And When You Implement That Effort Into Your Life Every Single Day, That's Where Transformation Happens. That's How Change Occurs. Keep Going, Remember Why You Started."


----------



## Ellietot

It's not really a quote, but the poem invictus has always inspired me:
Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.


----------



## paris744

" To Be Yourself In A World That Is Constantly Trying To Make You Something Else Is The Greatest Accomplishment."
~ Ralph Waldo Emerson

" We All Have Dreams. But In Order To Make Dreams Come Into Reality It Takes An Awful Lot Of Determination, Dedication, Self-Discipline, And Effort."
~ Jesse Owens


----------



## Mousey9

"Everything works out in the end. If it hasn't worked out yet, then it's not the end."
Pretty much...


----------



## Northern Lights

"Love is like war: easy to begin but very hard to stop"

- H. L. Mencken


----------



## paris744

" You Are Not In This World To Live Up To Other Peoples Expectations, Nor Should You Feel The World Must Live Up To Yours."
~ F. Perl

" Nobody Is Perfect, And Nobody Deserves To Be Perfect. Nobody Has It Easy. Everybody Has Issues. You Never Know What People Are Going Through. So Pause Before You Start Judging, Criticizing Or Mocking Others. Everybody Is Fighting Their Own Unique War."


----------



## laura024

It had long since come to my attention that people of accomplishment rarely sat back and let things happen to them. They went out and happened to things.
-Leonardo da Vinci

An entire sea of water can’t sink a ship unless it gets inside the ship. Similarly, the negativity of the world can’t put you down unless you allow it to get inside you.

Be strong. You never know who you are inspiring.

When we can no longer change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.
-Viktor Frankl

Too many people undervalue what they are, and overvalue what they're not.

In these bodies we will live, 
in these bodies we will die
Where you invest your love, 
you invest your life
-Mumford and Sons

You are more than the mistakes you've made.

Thank you to every person who has ever told me I can't. You're just another reason why I will.

Above all, be the heroine of your life. Not the victim.


----------



## paris744

" When You Worry Too Much About What Others Think, You Leave Little To No Room To Be Yourself."

" Self-Worth Comes From Within. You Can't Give It To Someone And You Can't Expect Others To Give It To You."


----------



## Chappy02

*"I am always doing things I can't do, that's how I get to do them."-Pablo Picasso
*


----------



## paris744

Chappy02 said:


> *"I am always doing things I can't do, that's how I get to do them."-Pablo Picasso
> *


A Very Inspiring Quote


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> " It's Not Where You Live That Matters, It's What Lives Inside Of You."
> 
> " Don't Ever Let Someone Tell You, That You Can't Do Something."
> 
> " Growth Can Come From Places You Thought Were Dead, Barren, And Disappointing. If You Want To Grow As A Person, And Improve Your Life, Accept That There Is Going To Be Some Pain. Constant Comfort And Familiarity Never Produced Growth, Insight, Or Awakened Hearts."





paris744 said:


> " Comparison Is The Thief Of Joy."
> 
> " Maybe You Are Searching Among The Branches, For What Only Appears In The Roots."
> ~ Rumi





paris744 said:


> " Living Never Wore One Out So Much As The Effort Not To Live."
> ~ Anais Nin
> 
> " Thoughts Are Powerful. Don't Let Them Destroy You."
> 
> " In All Human Affairs There Are Efforts, And There Are Results, And The Strength Of The Effort Is The Measure Of The Result."
> ~ James Allen





paris744 said:


> " Life Only Moves In One Direction - Forward."
> 
> " Focus Exclusively On What You Can Change In Life."
> 
> " Continuous Effort Not Strength Or Intelligence, Is The Key To Unlocking Our Potential."
> ~ Winston Churchill





paris744 said:


> " Always Focus On How Far You've Come Rather Than How Far You Have Left To Go."
> 
> " Consistency Is Far Better Than Rare Moments Of Greatness."
> 
> " It's Not About Perfect. It's About Effort. And When You Implement That Effort Into Your Life Every Single Day, That's Where Transformation Happens. That's How Change Occurs. Keep Going, Remember Why You Started."





paris744 said:


> " To Be Yourself In A World That Is Constantly Trying To Make You Something Else Is The Greatest Accomplishment."
> ~ Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> " We All Have Dreams. But In Order To Make Dreams Come Into Reality It Takes An Awful Lot Of Determination, Dedication, Self-Discipline, And Effort."
> ~ Jesse Owens





paris744 said:


> " You Are Not In This World To Live Up To Other Peoples Expectations, Nor Should You Feel The World Must Live Up To Yours."
> ~ F. Perl
> 
> " Nobody Is Perfect, And Nobody Deserves To Be Perfect. Nobody Has It Easy. Everybody Has Issues. You Never Know What People Are Going Through. So Pause Before You Start Judging, Criticizing Or Mocking Others. Everybody Is Fighting Their Own Unique War."





paris744 said:


> " When You Worry Too Much About What Others Think, You Leave Little To No Room To Be Yourself."
> 
> " Self-Worth Comes From Within. You Can't Give It To Someone And You Can't Expect Others To Give It To You."


 *Awesome quotes Sweetheart. I Love them keep up the good work.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Lazarusx

Finding so much relevance with this quote!


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Beautiful Sweetheart simply beautiful.*  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

Thank You Sweetheart :heart:heart:squeeze


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Thank You Sweetheart :heart:heart:squeeze


 *You're welcome my Love.*  :heart:heart:squeeze


----------



## Pengo96

In any moment of decision, the best thing you can do is the right thing, the next best thing is the wrong thing, and the worst thing you can do is nothing.
 Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## mattmc

At a certain point in your life, probably when too much of it has gone by... you will open your eyes and see yourself for who you are... especially for everything that made you so different from all the awful normals. And you will say to yourself... But I am this person. And in that statement, that correction, there will be a kind of love.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Owl-99

Life is short.


----------



## gooxo

ulan said:


> If God does not want us to reach for the stars, He would'nt have blessed us with the power to dream.


:clap


----------



## paris744




----------



## laura024

Children learn more from who you are than what you teach.

If you could only sense how important you are to the lives of those you meet; how important you can be to the people you may never even dream of. There is something of yourself that you leave at every meeting with another person.
-Mr. Rogers

Work hard in silence. Let success be your noise.

You can be defeated by life's unavoidable disappointments, or you can become stronger because of them. 
-Kay Arthur

Don't be ashamed of your story. It will inspire others.


----------



## fredbloggs02

One exults in oneself when in danger.- Napoleon

The superior man is impassive; praise him or condemn him, he always carries on. - Napoleon

Misfortune is the midwife of genius. - Napoleon


----------



## RosettaWood

“You can have anything you want if you are willing to give up the belief that you can’t have it.”
This is from Robert Anthony. It has been my favorite since I've read it. 100% true.
-Rosetta


----------



## John310

“What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”

— Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Really great post Sweetheart.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Awesome post my Love.*  :heart:heart


----------



## laura024

You are too smart to be the only thing standing in your way.
-Jennifer J. Freeman

If you want something you've never had, then you've got to do something you've never done.

People may not always tell you how they feel about you, but they will always show you. Pay attention. 

Two things will define you: your patience when you have nothing, and your attitude when you have everything.

Anything's possible if you've got enough nerve.
-J.K. Rowling

On the other side of fear lies freedom.

Each morning we are born again. What we do today matters most.


----------



## paris744

laura024 said:


> You are too smart to be the only thing standing in your way.
> -Jennifer J. Freeman
> 
> If you want something you've never had, then you've got to do something you've never done.
> 
> People may not always tell you how they feel about you, but they will always show you. Pay attention.
> 
> Two things will define you: your patience when you have nothing, and your attitude when you have everything.
> 
> Anything's possible if you've got enough nerve.
> -J.K. Rowling
> 
> On the other side of fear lies freedom.
> 
> Each morning we are born again. What we do today matters most.


Awesome Inspiring Quotes.


----------



## Hyperborea

"You cant choose your thoughts, but you can choose how you react to your thoughts."


----------



## als358

Pretty simple 

"Live life to the fullest." 

Even if we stop ourselves doing that, we can overcome this!


----------



## Alkalinity

* "People will kill you over time, and how they'll kill you is with tiny, harmless phrases, like "be realistic" *

i've actually experienced this.


----------



## paris744




----------



## SanPan

Never regret.

if it's good, it's wonderful.
if it's bad, it's experience.


----------



## Tomwc

I like the quotes which make you take a step back from the seriousness of life (also San Pan's one above me is lovely!)

Sinking like a rock in the sea 
drifting through the Three Worlds 
poor ethereal creature 
ever immersed in scenes 
until a flash of lightning shows 
life and death are dust in space

Feng-kan

A good traveller has no fixed plans, and is not intent on arriving

Lao Tzu


----------



## lefthand

There's so much in the world around us that's completely out of our control. Nobody chooses to feel sad or scared. The one thing we do have control of, if nothing else, are the choices that we create and the thoughts we hold of ourselves. Happiness does not come from external things such as appearances, a new job, or maybe a love interest. Happiness comes from within ourselves and _the thoughts we choose to create._ So no matter how hard life is, how little in the world around us we can control, and how many difficult curve balls are thrown our way; We are always in control of our own inner dialog. You are all wonderful people and I hope that you can each beat this anxiety. Subscribing to the idea that happiness comes from within is a goal of psychotherapy.

_*"Between stimulus and response there is a space. In that space is our power to choose our response. In our response lies our growth and our freedom."*_
_*-Viktor E. Frankl.*_


----------



## laura024




----------



## ineverwipe

It is during our darkest moments that we must focus to see the light. - Aristotle Onassis


----------



## paris744




----------



## laura024




----------



## des001

Everyone you know is fighting a battle you know nothing about. Be kind.


----------



## sinept

"You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars;
You have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you,
No doubt the universe is unfolding as it should."
- Max Ehrmann.

This is from the poem Desiderata, and to me it means that we are all meant to be the way we are. No matter how ashamed you may feel of who you are or how you feel, you are a part of the universe and have a rightful place in the grand scheme of things. Your experiences, no matter how bad, may shape you into a person that does some good in the world. After all, imagine how noisy and chaotic the world would be without the cautious ones such as ourselves.


----------



## paris744




----------



## vanishingpt

"I don't know the actual meaning of maturity but for me, maturity is when a person hurts you and you try to understand their situation rather than hurting them back."

Something I've been contemplating the past while.


----------



## Roadkill1337

_"We fall in love when our imagination projects nonexistent perfection upon another person. One day, the fantasy evaporates and with it, love dies."_ -Jose Ortega y Gasset

One of my favorites.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Great quotes my Love. Keep up the great work.*  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

Thank You Honey. :heart:heart:squeeze


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Beautiful Neat  quotes Sweetheart. You are Awesome.*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Great quotes my Sweethearts. I really like the first one.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

_If you do what you've always done, you will get what you've always gotten._

This is one of my favorite quotes. It's really too bad I don't heed that advice.


----------



## paris744

Thank You Sweetheart. :squeeze:heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Sweetheart these quotes and pictures are Beautiful and Lovely. Awesome job.* :heart:heart :yes:yes


----------



## paris744




----------



## wordpainter12

*"Shoot for the moon, even if you miss you'll land among the stars."

*Yeah, it's become a cliche, but that quote kept me going during middle school, some of the hardest years of my life.

Here's one that sums up my life now:

*"Find life experiences and swallow them whole. TRAVEL. Meet many people. Go down some dark alleys. TRY EVERYTHING. Exhaust yourself in the glorious pursuit of life."

*Go do something you never thought you would do.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really really great quotes Sweetheart.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Kujara

"And its crazy.. It seems it'll never let up, but please... You have to keep ya head up"

- Tupac Shakur


----------



## paris744




----------



## laura024




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *I love the quotes Sweetheart.* :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Great quotes Sweetheart. :yes:yes  Very inspiring and uplifting. Keep up the great work.* :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

:heart:heart


----------



## conditionally

*"I can endure any suffering as long as it has meaning." - Haruki Murakami*

.


----------



## Josh2323




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> :heart:heart


 *Sweetheart That is very beautiful and loving quote. Thank you, I Love it.* :heart:heart


----------



## edwardfranklin

If you born poor its not your mistake
But if you dead poor its your mistake

By _*Bill Gates*_


----------



## edwardfranklin

If you born poor its not your mistake
But if you die poor its your mistake

by Bill Gates


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very lovely quotes Sweetheart. Love them keep it up.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## laura024

Determination takes people to places they "shouldn't" be.


----------



## FUFU353

She sits up high surrounded by the sun 
One million branches and she loves every one


----------



## StayTrueToYou

The one in my signature. Lyrics from an Eminem song.


----------



## paris744




----------



## hammerfast

"You must beat the change you want to see in the world" -Ghnadi


----------



## ASB20

"Good, better, best. Never let it rest, until your good is better and your better is best." - Various, but I've heard it from NBA player Tim Duncan.


----------



## hammerfast

ASB20 said:


> "Good, better, best. Never let it rest, until your good is better and your better is best." - Various, but I've heard it from NBA player Tim Duncan.


yes , various , they attribute it to the romans "Stronger , faster , better" the guy you said james LeBron just hip hopped it


----------



## Owl-99

Life is short.


----------



## zazen11

Isn't it strange how we all feel a little bit weird sometimes ~ Hanson


----------



## To22

...let your soul exalt your reason to the height of passion, that it may sing;
And let it direct your passion with reason, that your passion may live through its own daily resurrection, and like the phoenix rise above its own ashes.

- Kahlil Gibran


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Loving the nature quotes Sweetheart. They are very beautiful.* :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


I Love Your Quote Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## laura024




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Man with a plan

Love is the distance between you and what you love....what you love is your fate.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Lovely quotes Sweetheart.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## another1

Never, ever, ever ever, ever, ever, ever, give up. - Winston Churchill


----------



## matahari

Its not about how hard you can get hit, but its about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward... how much you take and keep moving forward. that's how winning is done.. 

S. Stallone...


----------



## pceflwerpwer

"it's not speeding, it's called inspired driving."


----------



## jimbrewing

"Give me the serenity to accept the things I can't change, the courage to change the things I can change, and the wisdom to know the difference"

Loosely based off the serenity prayer

______
http://newcastlephdadventures.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tokztero

"You were born from a wish"


----------



## paris744




----------



## belle102

my favorite..


----------



## cosmicslop

"You silly little girl, you think you've survived so long that survival shouldn't hurt anymore. You keep trying to turn your body bullet proof. You keep trying to turn your heart bomb shelter. You silly thing. You are soft and alive. You bruise and heal. Cherish it. It is what you are born to do."
- Clementine von Radics. Her blog

"Let go, or be dragged."
- Zen Proverb

Edit:

"You better work, b1tch."
- Britney Spears


----------



## Hyperborea

Overcome the present pain by focusing on the futures pleasure.


----------



## paris744

​​​​​





​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Really great quotes Sweetheart. Excellent job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## mrserjod

If you don't design your own life plan, chances are you'll fall into someone else's plan. And guess what they have planned for you? Not much.
Jim Rohn


----------



## paris744

​​​​​





​​


----------



## fairy12

"Choose your battles wisely. After all, life isn't measured by how many times you stood up to fight. It's not winning battles that makes you happy, but it's how many times you turned away and chose to look into a better direction. Life is too short to spend it on warring. Fight only the most, most, most important ones, let the rest go." 
― C. JoyBell C.


----------



## fairy12

Give up defining yourself—to yourself or to others. You won’t die. You will come to life. And don’t be concerned with how others define you. When they define you, they are limiting themselves, so it’s their problem. Whenever you interact with people, don’t be there primarily as a function or a role, but as the field of conscious Presence. You can only lose something that you have, but you cannot lose something that you are.


----------



## fairy12

Before you diagnose yourself with depression or low self esteem, make sure you are not, in fact, just surrounded by *******s.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Really inspiring quotes Sweetheart.*  :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## cosmicslop

“Sometimes you just have to jump out the window and grow wings on the way down.”
― Ray Bradbury

So beautiful and succinct.


----------



## ReclusiveHermit

“The days go on and on… they don’t end. All my life needed was a sense of someplace to go. I don’t believe that one should devote his life to morbid self-attention, I believe that one should become a person like other people." Travis Bickle


----------



## paris744

​​​​​





​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Great quotes my Love. You are doing a fabulous job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Kirit3

"What other people think of you is none of your business" -zeFrank

A quote I say to myself around 20 times a day.


----------



## croww

My signature


----------



## Dious

"To love is to risk not being loved in return. To hope is to risk pain. To try is to risk failure, but risk must be taken because the greatest hazard in life is to risk nothing."


----------



## zonebox

If you want to feel sad, live in the past. If you want to feel anxious, live in the future. If you want to feel peaceful, live in the now.


----------



## paris744

​​​​​​​​





​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​​​​​​​​


 *Lovely quotes and very inspiring.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## TheHopeless

"Don't be an idiot
- Anonymous


----------



## paris744

​​​​​





​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Really Awesome quotes my Love. Keep up the excellent job Sweetheart.* :heart:heart :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## fano

*"people = sh.t"*
_that really can help your confidence_. trust me


----------



## hammerfast

"Here, we created a country called Liberia just for you" - Richard S Lincoln


----------



## RecoveredWell

"Don't Believe Everything You Hear"

Simple, but true.


----------



## paris744

​​​​​





​​


----------



## guitarmatt




----------



## Owl Eyes

I can't ever think of quotes, my memory sucks or nothing has ever really hit me well enough.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Loving the uplifting quotes, they are really great.* :heart:heart :yes:yes


----------



## Radical But Legal

"If you don't like the way I live my life, why don't you take it?" - Meechy Darko

This has been stuck in my head for a few days now. It's just a really aggressive way to say I don't give a f**k what you think about me.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744

​​​​​





​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Wonderful upbeat and awesome quotes Sweetheart. Great job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## nataliej

"Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better."
Samuel Beckett

“If I convince myself that this life has no other aspect than that of the absurd, if I feel that its whole equilibrium depends on that perpetual opposition between my conscious revolt and the darkness in which it struggles, if I admit that my freedom has no meaning except in relation to its limited fate, then I must say that what counts is not the best living but the most living.” 
Albert Camus

“All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better.”
Ralph Waldo Emerson

"Your task is not to seek for love, but merely to seek and find all the barriers within yourself that you have built against it."
Rumi


----------



## Northern Lights

“No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.”
- Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Elad

I'm sure its been posted multiple times already but Invictus, the last two lines in particular.

_I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul._

I think about these words just about every day now, I find them empowering when I look back at the problems I've had and came through. Planning to get it on my arm soon.

/cliche


----------



## hammerfast

"People need someone to fear , someone to shoulder to" - Hitler


----------



## paris744

ll


----------



## ghost dog

"nobody dies a virgin, life ****s us all" - kurt cobain


----------



## VakarineMy

*"No man is an island*,
* Entire of itself.
Each is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main."
*

- John Donne

I always consider this quote and wonder if it's true or not. Are we all really connected? Do we all truly matter?


----------



## hammerfast

"Lincoln created Liberia for blacks , Israel is the Liberia of our century" - Harry S truman


----------



## Tokztero

"We all make choices, but in the end our choices make us."

Andrew Ryan


----------



## hammerfast

^^ That was actually from fight club - Brad Pitt


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ll


 *Beautiful, simply beautiful. Great post Sweetheart.* :heart:heart :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## jabberwalk

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&sourc...Hbq4L12W-i-scVseH3um6S7A&ust=1381895465429493


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Awesome quotes Sweetheart.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very inspiring quotes Sweetheart. Especially the Bill Gates one. Awesome job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## ArboriaKodama

"Turn and face the strange." - David Bowie

This phrase in the song "Changes" by David Bowie has inspired me so many times. Being one with social anxiety, I find myself missing out on so many opportunities. Be that friendship, going to college, finding a new job. Bowie is constantly reminding me that change is important in finding happiness, and that turning to face the strange is what is going to pull me out of these unrealistic fears that I've buried deep into my brain all these years. Ch-ch-ch-changes!


----------



## Douhnut77

"Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. Life is either a daring adventure, or nothing"
- Helen Keller


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *I hope you are smiling Sweetheart, cause these are really great quotes. Excellent job.* :heart:heart:squeeze:kissheart:heart


----------



## Northern Lights

"Do what you feel in your heart to be right - for you'll be criticized anyway."

- Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## mb47

"Happiness is doing with a smile what you have to do anyway."


----------



## cosmicslop

“But there are moments when one has to choose between living one’s own life, fully, entirely, completely—or dragging out some false, shallow, degrading existence that the world in its hypocrisy demands.”
— Oscar Wilde 

Is he ever wrong? No.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Good job, lovely quotes Sweetheart.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## bearah18

“I'm not anti-social. I'm just not social.” 
― Woody Allen


----------



## paris744




----------



## Happiness For You

"Happiness is the meaning and purpose of life, the whole aim and end of human existence."

http://www.happinessforyou.org/


----------



## The Last Orphan of Rachel

_"The question whether life is accompanied with a greater quantity of pleasure or pain, may be fairly set aside as frivolous, and of no practical utility; for our attachment to life depends on our interest in it, and it cannot be denied that we have more interest in this moving busy scene, agitated with a thousand hopes and fears, and checkered with every diversity of joy and sorrow, than in a dreary blank."_​- William Hazlitt, The Round Table


----------



## cosmicslop

“Everything is more beautiful 
because we’re doomed. 
You will never be lovelier than you are now. 
We will never be here again.” 
― Homer, The Iliad


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Wonderful quotes, I Love them. Terrific job Sweetheart.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very uplifting and inspiring quotes my Love. Nice positive messages. Great job Sweetheart.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Marvelous quotes Sweetheart, lovely job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really great quotes Sweetheart, especially the bridges quote. Awesome job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fantastic quotes Sweetheart. Really great job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Uplifting quotes my Love. You are doing a really Awesome job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Happiness For You

Happiness is not something readymade. It comes from your own actions. -Dalai Lama


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Excellent Inspiring Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart. fantastic Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Artem

The future belongs to those who prepare for it today. - Malcolm X


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *I Love Your Quotes, Very Positive Sweetheart. Tremendous Jobs.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## nrelax11

My signature inspired me through a tough time in my life


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Touching Beautiful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Niyati

“The only way that we can live, is if we grow. The only way that we can grow is if we change. The only way that we can change is if we learn. The only way we can learn is if we are exposed. And the only way that we can become exposed is if we throw ourselves out into the open. Do it. Throw yourself.” 
― C. JoyBell C.


----------



## paris744




----------



## her

_This too shall pass. _ It's just something I use to remind myself that no matter how hard it gets, there's always an end. It won't last forever, and I'll make it through.


----------



## zareba

Strive not to be a success, but rather to be of value. –Albert Einstein


----------



## Elad




----------



## error404




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Good Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## willowywisp

"I have lived the stars too fondly to be fearful of the night."


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Idontgetit

"Being honest may not get you many friends, but It'll get you the right ones." John Lennon


----------



## Bawsome

essemsee said:


>


:lol

ha ha ill remember this.

"What if it was a gift?"

Not very inspiring but im hoping it will be useful to use in troublesome situations, to say it to my self so to help me see the positive in it.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Awesome Beautiful Quotes Sweetheart.* :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## cosmicslop

“Be humble for you are made of earth. Be noble for you are made of stars.”
-Serbian Proverb


----------



## paris744




----------



## Bearyfluffy

“The two most important days in your life are the day you are born, and the day you figure out why.”
— Mark Twain 

One day your life will flash before your eyes, make sure its worth watching
-Gerald Way


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Lovely Lovely Lovely Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Really Doing A Great Job.* :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Lasair

Be happy in front of your haters, it kills them


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Awesome Job, I Love The Quotes Sweetheart.* :heart:heart :yes:yes


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Truly Great Quotes My Love, Tremendous Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## matahari

*If You Can't, Then You MUST*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Kieran92

For when the One Great Scorer comes
To write against your name,
He marks-not that you won or lost-
But how you played the game. 

Grantland Rice


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Really Great Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Love The Quotes Sweetheart, Remarkable Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Jben09

Keep Calm and Carry On,

Author Unknown


----------



## paris744




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Really Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Awesome Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Awesome Quotes Sweetheart, Awesome Job. Keep It Up.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## myhalo123




----------



## paris744




----------



## Safebox

Finding the hidden advantage in an unfortunate circumstance. Using pain to take it to the next level. Those are the things that turn players into kings.

From Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrific Quotes My Darling Sweetheart. Excellent Job.* :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## TenYears

The two saddest words in the world are "If only..."


----------



## Nihongo86

"Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game."


----------



## error404

"But then I thought, fck that, I'm Harry Potter."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart, Really Great Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## dave007

“If you think you are beaten, you are,
If you think you dare not, you don’t
If you like to win, but you think you can’t,
It is almost certain you won’t.

“If you think you’ll lose, you’re lost
For out of the world we find,
Success begins with a fellow’s will —
It’s all in the state of mind.

“If you think you are outclassed, you are,
You’ve got to think high to rise,
You’ve got to be sure of yourself before
You can ever win a prize.

“Life’s battles don’t always go
To the stronger or faster man,
But soon or late the man who wins
Is the man WHO THINKS HE CAN!”


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## petitefille

I am still working on it myself, but this picture attached is what i have on my desktop to remind me everyday that I can do anything--even the small task of walking outside when I feel like I may not be able to. I try to remind myself that I am worthy


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Lovely Super Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Really Great Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Hyperborea

"When in a hole, stop digging."


----------



## fineline

i have not failed. ive just found 10,00 ways that dont work.


----------



## cosmicslop

“Your soul doesn’t care what you do for a living - and when your life is over, neither will you. Your soul cares only about who you are while you are doing whatever you are doing.”
— Neale Donald Walshe


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Awesome Inspiring Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing An Amazing Job.* :heart:heart :yes:yes


----------



## paris744

Thank You For Your Support & Kind Words You Always Inspire Me Sweetheart. :heart:heart:squeeze


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> Thank You For Your Support & Kind Words You Always Inspire Me Sweetheart. :heart:heart:squeeze


 *You're welcome Sweetheart.* :heart:heart:squeeze


----------



## typemismatch

Life is so uncertain: you never know what could happen. One way to deal with that is to keep your pajamas washed.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Great Delightful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Good Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Happiness For You

"Happiness is the meaning and purpose of life, the whole aim and end of human existence."-


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fantastically Super Awesome Quotes, Keep Up The Superb Job Sweetheart.* :yes:yes :heart:heart :squeeze:squeeze


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Truly Fantastic And Awesome Quotes. Keep Up The Really Amazing Job Sweetheart.* :heart:heart  :yes:yes


----------



## DonnaDunno

It'd probably have been better for me as an ugly girl to have heard that it's not the end of the world if you are ugly looking and a female. Why in the world should all little girls be told they are pretty even if they aren't? It seems that would give a girl a misguided view on the importance of being pretty...I mean, if being pretty is so important that adults should actively lie to kids about it then the ugly child will just have that much more of a rude awakening when real life creeps in and is in direct contrast with what she has been taught is the truth.

I'm glad you get comfort from those quotes though, even if they are not my cup of tea.



giggles said:


> heard THIS quote lately. don't know who wrote it, but it really stuck out to me and is inspiring
> "We cannot change _the cards_ we are _dealt_, just how we play the hand."
> 
> marylin monroe had lovely quotes aswell, so true
> "No one ever told me I was pretty when I was a little girl. All little girls should be told they're pretty, even if they aren't."
> 
> "Everyone's a star and deserves the right to twinkle"
> 
> "I'm selfish, impatient, and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I'm out of control, and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."


----------



## DonnaDunno

Oh and my favorite quote: 

"Wish and hope in one hand and take a **** in the other and see which one goes down first."
- my grandma


----------



## DonnaDunno

Faith that they will seduce your adopted daughter if you give them a chance at her?



pythonesque said:


> The last line of Woody Allen's _Manhattan_:
> 
> "You have to have a little faith in people."


----------



## Artem

Sooo good!


----------



## Neo1234

Until you start believing
in yourself, you ain't
gonna have a life .


----------



## helpless

I wept because I had no shoes,

Until I met a person who had no feet


----------



## SapphireBoy

"I'm not divorced, desperate or lonely. (Cuts big piece of cake) Why the heck do I need exercise for?"

-Roseanne Conner


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Great Quotes Sweetheart, Keep Up The Good Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## gabbypanda

Change your thoughts and you change your world


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Lovely Lovely Lovely Quotes Sweetheart, Keep Up The Great Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Ammmy

Luck's for losers.


----------



## blue2

....a noble spirit embiggens the smallest man....


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Awesome Magnificent Quotes My Love, You Are Doing A Bang Up Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## ChrissyC

*Your present circumstances don't determine where you can go; they merely determine where you start.
*


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## hammerfast

My kingdom is that of mathematics - Jesus of Nazareth


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Great Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Awesome Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrific Quotes Sweetheart With A Great Message. Keep Up The Good Work.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## cali2013




----------



## hasbeenpugged

“The future can ever promise but one thing and one thing only: surprises.”
Steven Erikson


----------



## paris744




----------



## needtotrust




----------



## Idontgetit

"*We get one opportunity in life. One chance at life. To do whatever you're going to do. 
To lay your foundation and to make whatever mark you're going to make. Whatever legacy you're going to leave. Leave your legacy. And it's found through effort. Wins and losses come a dime a dozen. But effort, nobody can judge effort. Because effort is between you and you. Effort ain't got nothing to do with nobody else*. "Ray Lewis"


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





cali2013 said:


>


 *Really Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Good Job.*  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Lovely Quotes Sweetheart, You Are Doing A Wonderful Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Irvy

Be the change that you want to see in the world.


----------



## realitysucks

sig


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Really Great Quotes Sweetheart, You Are Doing An Awesome Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Really Great Job My Love.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Sweetheart These Are Really Great Quotes. Keep Up The Great Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Roger smith




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Really Glorious Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Terrific Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## MiaRigby

Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind

A lion does not loose sleep over the opinions of sheep

Sometimes it is necessary to let things go simply because they are heavy


----------



## gooxo

MiaRigby said:


> A lion does not loose sleep over the opinions of sheep


Great quote, I shall try and live by it


----------



## SupaDupaFly

"We can't stop and we won't stop" - Miley Cyrus


----------



## paris744




----------



## CharmedOne

What makes a king out of a slave? 
Courage! 
What makes the flag on the mast to wave? 
Courage!










What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? 
What makes the muskrat guard his musk? 
Courage!










What makes the sphinx the seventh wonder? 
Courage! 
What makes the dawn come up like thunder? 
Courage!










What makes the Hottentot so hot? 
What puts the "ape" in apricot? 
What have they got that I ain't got? 
Courage!


----------



## paris744

Terrific Post CharmedOne.


----------



## SummerRae

*I have five fingers for a reason:**
My pinkie finger:
for my best friend, and the promises I will never break.
My ring finger: 
for that special boy, when the time is right.
My middle finger:
for that b**** who pushes me too far...
My pointer finger:
to pick out my dearest family member
My thumb:
to show the rest of the world that I'm going to be okay.*

<3


----------



## dan78

DREAM AS IF ULL LIVE FOREVER LIVE AS IF ULL DIE TODAY..
beautiful thats the kinda life I want...
No need to die old n fade...


----------



## CharmedOne

paris744 said:


> Terrific Post CharmedOne.


Aw, gosh, thanks.










And in bold italics, no less! Wow. *blush* Now I feel the overwhelming urge to shamelessly repost it in another "quotes" thread. The heady rush of positive feedback! (I'm way too easily encouraged, it's kinda pitiful...)


----------



## fredbloggs02

"The higher type of man is not a machine."- Confucius


----------



## A Void Ant

This is the most positive thread on the forum and I love reading all these inspirational quotes. Here are a couple more:

"Try to be like the turtle-at ease in your own shell."
-Bill Copeland

"What we achieve inwardly will change outer reality."
-Plutarch


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Awesome Quotes Sweetheart, You Are Doing A Wonderful Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Great Quotes Sweetheart, You Are Doing A Glorious Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Neo1234

“Life is like riding a bicycle. To
keep your balance, you must keep
moving.”
― Albert Einstein


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Love The Quotes Sweetheart, Keep Up The Wonderful Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## fredbloggs02

"The progress of the nobler-minded man is upwards, the progress of the inferior man is downwards."- Confucius

No one knows me, alas! I make no complaint against heaven, nor blame men- for though my studies are lowly, my mind soars aloft; and does not heaven know me?"- Confucius

"Yuan Jang (an old scapegrace) sat squatting and waiting as the Master approached, who said to him: "When young being mannerless, when grown up doing nothing worthy of mention, when old not dying,- this is being a rogue!" And with this he hit him on the shank with his staff." - Analects

For a mild mannered man, Confucius can be as righteous and as vicious with his staff as Diogenes of Sinope. I'm growing quite fond of him! hahaha. I feel inspired and at peace with individuals who care that much about their sense of purpose and telos. He reminds me of Donne bellowing at prostitutes who entered his room before dawn whilst he was studying, or of Schopenhauer interrupted mid-thought by the inane conversation of a woman from the room next to his who he subsequently threw down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Neo1234

The greatest power is often
simple patience.
~ E. Joseph Crossman


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Truly Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart, You Are Doing A Really Great Job.* :heart:heart  :yes:yes


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

"There is a time in every man's education when he arrives at the conviction that envy is ignorance; that imitation is suicide; that he must take himself for better, for worse, as his portion; that though the wide universe is full of good, no kernel of nourishing corn can come to him but through his toil bestowed on that plot of ground which is given to him to till. The power which resides in him is new in nature, and none but he knows what that is which he can do, nor does he know until he has tried."-Emerson, _Self-Reliance_


----------



## paris744




----------



## Aimforthestars

I've been thinking a lot about this one lately:
"Nothing is good or bad - but thinking makes it so" -Shakespeare's _Hamlet_


----------



## fredbloggs02

"I wish I could do without speaking. The four seasons run their courses and all things flourish; yet what speech has heaven?"- Confucius


----------



## Silent girl

'it does not do to dwell on dreams and forget to live' 
J.K.Rowling


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing A Wonderful Job.​* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Great Inspiring Quotes My Love. Great Job Sweetheart.* :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Nice Inspiring Positive Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

"Ursula could not help dreaming of Moloch. Her God was not mild and gentle, neither Lamb nor Dove. He was the lion and the eagle. Not because the lion and the eagle had power, but because they were proud and strong; they were themselves, they were not passive subjects of some shepherd, or pets of some loving woman, or sacrifices of some priest. She was weary to death of mild, passive lambs and monotonous doves. If the lamp might lie down with the lion, it would be a great honour to the lamb, but the lion's powerful heart would suffer no diminishing. She loved the dignity and self-possession of lions."- D.H. Lawrence, The Rainbow. I'v always found this quote very inspiring, we never have to allow the demands of society to consume us, we can have the sense of self of lions and the freedom of eagles if we're willing to channel our own strength and pursue our own elevation


----------



## Kallandra

What I do today is important because I am exchanging a day of my life for it.
Thomas Simmons

This quote reminds me that I have a life, and I can't squander it lying in bed watching YouTube all day, and that would be a poor choice to make.
Also, not really a quote, but I like writing down, each day, one useful or interesting thing I learned, or productive thing I did, even if it's something simple like spent ten minutes weeding the garden, or a joke or useful word. Everything builds up to create a life that is lived, and does not simply exist.


----------



## G i r l

"You can't live a positive life with a negative mind."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Wonderful Awesome Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Job Darling.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Astro

The above pictures are beautiful. I would like to add "Change is the only constant"


----------



## runnerchick16

Happiness doesnt choose you; you choose happiness


----------



## redblurr

The only easy day was yesterday


----------



## marsattack

*its a bit silly*

but im really into musicals and I really like this matilda one:
if you sit around and let them get on top you, nothing will change

its great because i tend to let people be rude to me or use me, and this helps me to stand up for myself


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Wonderfully Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Good Job Darling.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *These Quotes Are Tremendous Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Bang Up Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744

Thank You For Your Kind Words & Support Sweetheart. :heart:heart:squeeze


----------



## A Void Ant

pineapplebun said:


>


This one really makes me feel a lot better about my life right now.


----------



## Spinny

This one by Steve Jobs always gets me:

Sometimes life’s gunna hit you in the head with a brick. Don’t lose faith. You’ve got to find what you love and that is as true for work as it is for lovers. Your work is going to fill a large part of your life, and the only way to be truly satisfied is to do what you believe is great work. And the only way to do great work is to love what you do. If you haven't found it yet, keep looking. Don't settle. As with all matters of the heart, you'll know when you find it.

- Steve Jobs


----------



## pineapplebun

A Void Ant said:


> This one really makes me feel a lot better about my life right now.


Aww haha I'm glad it did for you!

I felt it applied to me too.


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Magnificently Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Love Them Sweetheart. Keep Up The Terrific Work.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## mattiemoocow

“You cut up a thing that’s alive and beautiful to find out how it’s alive and why it’s beautiful, and before you know it, it’s neither of those things, and you’re standing there with blood on your face and tears in your sight and only the terrible ache of guilt to show for it.”

Helps me to remember that over-thinking destroys your happiness.


----------



## OwlGirl

"Destroy the middle, it's a waste of time."
-Daughter


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fabulously Awesome Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Ninarxxx

"Education is what remains after one has forgotten everything he learned in school." - Albert Einstein


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Great Positive Fabulous Quotes Darling. Keep Up The Good Job Sweetheart.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## calichick

"My butt is big, therefore God is great"


----------



## paris744




----------



## hammerfast

It's not the size of the dog in the fight , it's the size of the fight in dawg - Muhammed Ali


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrific Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Job Darling.  :yes:yes :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Great Positive Quotes Darling. You Are Doing Such An Awesome Job, Keep It Up.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## botok

I haven't gone through the other 138 pages of this thread to see if this has been posted already. Forgive me, I only learned about this today on my FB feed


----------



## DulcetQueen

*Once the stone
You're crawling under
Is lifted off your shoulders
Once the cloud that's raining
Over your head disappears
The noise that you'll hear
Is the crashing down of hollow years*

I really love this quote so much


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## DottedLine

I didn't see this in the first few pages & am too impatient to read through the next 145,but I love this:

"Comparison is the thief of Joy". -Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Lovely And Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Work. :heart:heart :yes:yes *


----------



## 000XXX000

the bottom part of my signature.


----------



## paris744




----------



## ApatheticDisplay

DulcetQueen said:


> *Once the stone*
> *You're crawling under*
> *Is lifted off your shoulders*
> *Once the cloud that's raining*
> *Over your head disappears*
> *The noise that you'll hear*
> *Is the crashing down of hollow years*
> 
> I really love this quote so much


Love Dream Theater. Great choice :clap


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Great Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Terrific Job.* :heart:heart  :yes:yes


----------



## mattiemoocow

"It would be a privilege to have my heart broken by you"- Augustus Waters, tfios


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

death inspires me...so what does not kill you makes you ...i dunno


----------



## ineverwipe

We stop being scared of the monsters under our bed when we realize they are inside us


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrifically Awesome Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Good Work.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

“Perhaps when we find ourselves wanting everything, it is because we are dangerously close to wanting nothing.” 
(not very inspiring but really allows me to reflect)

~Sylvia Plath


----------



## ChrisSAS

The quote in my signature


----------



## paris744




----------



## Logan429




----------



## hammerfast

"The distruction of philadelphia" was not an accident.... ~ Anonymous B


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart, Keep Up The Great Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## cheycheyxx

Life is 10% what happens to me and 90% of how I react to it.- Charles Swindoll.
“When I hear somebody sigh, "Life is hard," I am always tempted to ask, "Compared to what?"- Sydney J Harris.


----------



## InDeathIsLife

Sometimes you just gotta let time masturbates itself because one day it'll eventually come.(you get the play on?) xD


----------



## Goose22

"The mind is its own place, and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven..”-John Milton


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fabulously Great Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Terrific Job.  :yes:yes :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Awesome Quote Sweetheart. Fabulous Job, Keep It Up. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Losing all hope is freedom. -Tyler Durden


----------



## o1dakota440

"The only easy day was yesterday"


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Awesome Quotes Darling, Keep Up The Good Work.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Jack Jackson

When the going gets tough, the tough get going.

No idea who came up with that quote XD


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Really Terrific Quotes My Love. Keep Up The Wonderful Job. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## JustThisGuy

New Year's Quote:

"I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes. Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something. So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life. Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it. Make your mistakes, next year and forever." - Neil Gaiman


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fabulous Great Quotes My Love. Keep Up The Good Job. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Wonderfully Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Bang Up Job. Keep It Up.  :yes:yes :heart:heart*


----------



## fredbloggs02

"The first is called insuperable, the second inseparable, the third singular."- Richard Rolle

"God is the light of the heavens and the earth. His light may be compared to a niche that enshrines a lamp, the lamp within a crystal of star-like brilliance. It is from a blessed olive tree neither eastern nor western. Its very oil would almost shine forth, though no fire touched it. Light upon light; God guides to His light whom He will."- Koran


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Lish3rs




----------



## cooperativeCreature

Lish3rs said:


>


----------



## LolaViola

"Only in the darkness can you see the stars." - Martin Luther King Jr.

What a brilliant man he was.


----------



## Lish3rs

cooperativeCreature said:


>


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fabulously Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling. :heart:heart :yes:yes *


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Good Quotes Darling Great Job Sweetheart.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 *Fantastically Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart, Keep Up All The Great Work.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Terrific Quotes My Love Keep Up The Awesome Job. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Really Wonderful Super Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Awesome Job.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## tronjheim

I'm sorry.
Please forgive me.
I love you.
Thank you.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Awesomely Terrifically Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Fantastic Job Darling.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Inspiring And Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up, You Are Doing Awesome.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Awesome Terrific Quotes My Love. Keep Up The Wonderful Job.  :yes:yes :heart:heart*


----------



## PsyKat

My signature. It is by Charles H Spurgeon, a British preacher from the 1800's.


----------



## Ricardomg93

Give up on yourself, and you give up on the world.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Great Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up, You Are Doing Awesome. :heart:heart :yes:yes :*


----------



## Ai

“Reality is incredibly larger, infinitely more exciting, than the flesh and blood vehicle we travel in here. If you read science fiction, the more you read it the more you realize that you and the universe are part of the same thing. Science knows still practically nothing about the real nature of matter, energy, dimension, or time; and even less about those remarkable things called life and thought. But whatever the meaning and purpose of this universe, you are a legitimate part of it. And since you are part of the all that is, part of its purpose, there is more to you than just this brief speck of existence. You are just a visitor here in this time and this place, a traveler through it.” ― Gene Roddenberry


----------



## mariav

"I guess being needed is almost as good as being loved. Maybe better." 

-A Tree Grows in Brooklyn by Betty Smith 

&

'People are so scared to loose they don't even try' 

&

"Sometimes people think they know you. They know a few facts about you, and they piece you together in a way that makes sense to them. And if you don’t know yourself very well, you might even believe that they are right. But the truth is, that isn’t you. That isn’t you at all." 

-Leila Sales, This Song Will Save Your Life


----------



## Carded1940

Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything - all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure - these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important.

- Steve Jobs


What legacy will you leave?


----------



## Carded1940

“To each there comes in their lifetime a special moment when they are figuratively tapped on the shoulder and offered the chance to do a very special thing, unique to them and fitted to their talents. What a tragedy if that moment finds them unprepared or unqualified for that which could have been their finest hour.”

― Winston Churchill

- Being prepared for that opportunity is the best thing we can be -


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Fabulous Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling. Awesome Job. :heart:heart  :yes:yes*


----------



## TenYears

"You're girlfriend's silence might be her loudest scream" -- Anonymous


----------



## idioteque

"He who go to bed early wake up early"

-Chinese proverb


----------



## rj2060

You know why it's hard to be happy?
It's becuase we refuse to let go of the things that make us sad.


----------



## paris744




----------



## catman1974

The one that came to mind earlier is from the Doctor Who episode 'The Girl in the Fireplace'-- "One may tolerate a world of demons for the sake of an angel."


----------



## Testsubject




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Awesome Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling. Wonderful Job.  :yes:yes :heart:heart*


----------



## MrKappa

'There is no justice, just us' - Richard Pryor

'I can feel remorse, but no regret' - Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Frank010

hello, my nice quote, "Miracles occur naturally as expressions of love. The real miracle is the love that inspires them. In this sense everything that comes from love is a miracle"


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Great Job. :heart:heart  :yes:yes*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrifically Great Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Wonderfully Awesome Job. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart. Yiu Are Doing A Bang Up Job Keep It Up. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## Unnecessary

"_I got 99 problems but a ***** ain't one_"
*Jay-Z*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. Very Awesome Job Darling Keep It Up. :heart:heart  :yes:yes*


----------



## Vuldoc

"Do not take life too seriously. You will never get out of it alive."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Positive Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Terrific Job Darling. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Inspiring Positive Quotes My Love. Keep Up Great Job Darling. :yes:yes  :heart:heart *


----------



## CheezusCrust

“I do not write this in a spirit of sourness or personal disappointment of any kind, nor do I have any romantic attachment to suffering as a source of insight or virtue. On the contrary, I would like to see more smiles, more laughter, more hugs, more happiness and, better yet, joy. In my own vision of utopia, there is not only more comfort, and security for everyone — better jobs, health care, and so forth — there are also more parties, festivities, and opportunities for dancing in the streets. Once our basic material needs are met — in my utopia, anyway — life becomes a perpetual celebration in which everyone has a talent to contribute. But we cannot levitate ourselves into that blessed condition by wishing it. We need to brace ourselves for a struggle against terrifying obstacles, both of our own making and imposed by the natural world. And the first step is to recover from the mass delusion that is positive thinking.” 

Barbara Ehrenreich


----------



## adam4991

If you accept the expectations of others, especially negative ones, then you never will change the outcome.
Michael jordan


----------



## matahari

*Do not be afraid of going slow, be afraid only of standing still. Keep Walking. 
- Chinese Proverb *


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


*Terrific Quotes My Love Awesome Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart. :heart:heart:yes:yes*


----------



## fredbloggs02

"God is so pure (far more than one can imagine) that should a soul see in itself even the least mote of imperfection, it would rather cast itself into a thousand hells than go with that spot into the presence of the divine majesty. Therefore, seeing that purgatory is ordained to take away such blemishes, it plunges into it and deems it a great mercy that it can thus remove them. No tongue can express, no mind can understand, how dreadful purgatory is. Its pain is like that of hell, and yet (as I have said) I see any soul with the least stain of imperfection accept it as a mercy, not thinking it of any moment when compared with being kept from its love."- Catherine of Genoa

"The souls of those who violently leave their bodies are most pure."- Chaldean Oracles

"Beyond the darkness, starry-eye'd, profound,
The stable roots, deep-fixed by Thee, are found"- Orphic Hymn to Apollo


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## EternalTime

They did not know it was impossible, so they did it.- Mark Twain


----------



## LoveMissesG




----------



## TenYears

From my 10 yr old daughter the other day on fb

"You know. Today I've been thinking about what I'm living for and I've decided my family because if you live for nothing you die for nothing either and if I had to live for something it would be my mom dad sister step sister brother and step brothers and of course the one and only God".


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Terrific Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Really Great Job Darling. :heart:heart:yes:yes *


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Exceptionally Inspiring Quotes Darling. You're Doing A Really Great Job. Keep It Up. :heart:heart:yes:yes*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Remarkably Wonderful Quotes Darling. Keep It Up My Love. You Are Doing A Really Awesome Job. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## LetsBeReal

"Say ready and so you don't have to 'get' ready"


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


*Fantastically Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Super Job Keep It Up Darling. :heart:heart::yes:yes*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Truly Lovely Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling. You Are Doing A Bang Up Job.  :yes:yes :heart:heart*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Super Awesome Quotes My Love. You Are Doing A Really Great Job. Keep It Up. :yes:yes  :heart:heart*


----------



## Zashlin

"Make up is suppose to enhance your beauty not be the reason you are beautiful"
I forgot who said this but its been in my head for many years and reminds me I don't need to wear make up to to make me feel beautiful thats why I stopped and only use it on special occasions


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Lovely And Great Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing An Superb Job. Keep It Up.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Kiwong

Ever try. Ever fail. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better. 

Samuel Beckett


----------



## Shizuma

"Stand up for something, even if it means standing alone."


----------



## burgerchuckie

Saw this quote on my uni's page about a year ago: "If it is worth dreaming of then it is worth fighting for and when it's worth fighting for, it is worth suffering through".


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Magnificent Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Super Job. Keep It Up.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Fantastic Inspiring Quotes My Love, Keep It Up You Are Doing Great.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## o1dakota440

"One day you will ask me which is more important; my life or yours. I will always answer yours."


----------



## WorthyStar

*'Why destroy your present happiness by a distant misery, which may never come at all? For every substantial grief has twenty shadows and most of the shadows are of your own making'*​ SYDNEY SMITH​


----------



## MrKappa

"What if this, is as good as it gets?" - Jack Nicholson, in As Good as It Gets


----------



## AngelMary

:yes I saw this and just had to share it. Let me know what you think. :yes​


----------



## MrKappa

"It's a Trap" - Admiral Ackbar


----------



## Len Phelbs

Information is not knowledge. Knowledge is not wisdom. Wisdom is not truth. Truth is not beauty. Beauty is not love. Love is not music. Music is the best…
-Frank Zappa


----------



## Len Phelbs

Knowing your own darkness is the best method for dealing with the darknesses of other people.
Carl Jung


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Outstanding Quotes My Love, You Are Doing A Really Awesome Job. Keep It Up Sweetheart.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Grog

Don't think about it just do it think about it after it's done 
By me to me every day


----------



## hiddy

Sometimes the strongest people are the ones who love beyond all faults, cry behind closed doors, and fight battles that nobody knows about. Trust in yourself, you never know what the future can hold if you don't try, follow your heart and make your dreams come true.


----------



## Shizuma

« Once you’ve accepted your flaws, no one can use them against you. »


----------



## paris744




----------



## PaTrYcK

_"You are an explorer, and you represent our species, and the greatest good you can do is to bring back a new idea, because our world is endangered by the absence of good ideas. Our world is in crisis because of the absence of consciousness."_
 -* Terence McKenna*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrific Inspiring Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing An Awesome Job. Keep It Up.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Fantastically Superb Quotes My Love. Keep Up The Wonderful Job Sweetheart.*  :heart:heart


----------



## eyes roll tears

Dream is not what you see in sleep, dream is the thing which does not let you sleep.”


----------



## Anonymous45

“There are so many ways to be brave in this world. Sometimes bravery involves laying down your life for something bigger than yourself, or for someone else. Sometimes it involves giving up everything you have ever known, or everyone you have ever loved, for the sake of something greater.

But sometimes it doesn't.

Sometimes it is nothing more than gritting your teeth through pain, and the work of every day, the slow walk toward a better life. 

That is the sort of bravery I must have now.” 
― Veronica Roth, Allegiant


----------



## cesarfrom1992

*Henry Ford

*
_Whether you think you can, or you think you can't - you're right._


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Lovely And Positive Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You Are Doing A Terrific Job My Love.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## cosmicslop

don't laugh. i like the message despite it being form poekmon.


----------



## Ivy60

Though I like the one in my sig, this is my favorite:
"Wanting to be someone else is a waste of who you are."-
Kurt Cobain.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrifically Awesome Quotes Darling. Keep It Up My Love You Are Doing An Awesome Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Positive Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Bang Up Job.* *Keep It Up.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## SadSelf

Listen Everyone what they want to say , because the ideas come from other person , 

If i see more things than i can imagine more things , if i can't see anything than i can't imagine .


----------



## paris744

​​​​​





​​​​​





​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Really Lovely Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Super Great Job. Keep It Up.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## ina

A wonderfully nerdy one:
*"900 years of time and space, and I've never been slapped by someone's mother."
-The Doctor*

And one I have no idea where it comes from: 
*"It's not about proving others wrong. It's about proving yourself right!"*
^this one always gets me through the day if someone is bringing me down


----------



## ina

ina said:


> A wonderfully nerdy one:
> *"900 years of time and space, and I've never been slapped by someone's mother."
> -The Doctor*
> 
> And one I have no idea where it comes from:
> *"It's not about proving others wrong. It's about proving yourself right!"*
> ^this one always gets me through the day if someone is bringing me down


Oh my goodness I just took the Dr. Who one off a website to make sure it was all the exact quote! I meant this one: *"In 900 years of time and space, I've never met anyone who wasn't important"
- The Doctor* goes to show my incredible awkwardness...


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Great Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. Keep Up The Excellent Job My Love.* :heart:heart  :yes:yes


----------



## paris744




----------



## coeur_brise

*"Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid." *

"There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle."

"We experience ourselves our thoughts and feelings as something separate from the rest. A kind of optical delusion of consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and to affection for a few persons nearest to us." *-*Albert Einstein


----------



## KaitlynRose

"Every rainbow comes from a rainy day."


----------



## paris744

​​





​​






​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 *Fantastically Wonderful Quotes Darling. Keep Up The Great Work Sweetheart You Are Doing Awesome.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Inspiring And Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Fabulous Job. Keep It Up.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Terranaut

_Education is not filling a bucket, but lighting a fire.--_W. B. Yeats


----------



## dogapus

cosmicslop said:


> don't laugh. i like the message despite it being form poekmon.


This is excellent! (But poor Magicarp.. We love him too)

From an essay by Malcolm MacNair 
"The person who becomes whole states his/her nature visibly and outwardly, loud and clear, for everyone to see. S/he is not afraid of his/her own self, S/he stands up for what s/he is/ S/he is his/herself, recognizing his/her shortcomings, trying to change, but still proud of his/herself, and glad to be his/herself."

It's kinda lengthy with the gender specifications, but it definitely helped me relate to it when I put in my own pronouns :]


----------



## paris744

​​​​​​​​





​​​​​​​​





​​





​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Awesome Job My Love, Very Wonderful Quotes. Keep Up The Good Work.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Adinaaa04

_"By leaving your comfort zone behind and taking a leap of faith into something new, you find out who you are truly capable of becoming."_


----------



## paris744

​​​​​​​​





​​​​​​​​





​​


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> ​​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


 *Really Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Very Awesome Job. Keep It Up.*  :yes:yes :heart:heart


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## fair sprite

"It's not the load that breaks you down. It's the way you carry it."
"Not my circus. Not my monkeys."


----------



## Kulabana

"Stay a little tired, stay a little hungry." - Anonymous

This quote sings to me. For me, it means you should always want more, to achieve and become a better person. However, an attempt to improve oneself is a difficult and tiring task. It's a good thing.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Terrific Quotes Sweetheart, Really Fabulous Job My Love. Keep It Up.* :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## MetroCard

"The way I see it, if you want a rainbow you got to put up with the rain" -Dolly Parton


----------



## AnnaNora

well I love a lot of quotes. but those 2 are by far my favorites
"I think everything in life is art. What you do, how you dress, the way you love someone, and how you talk. Your smile and your personality, what you believe in, and all your dreams. The way you drink your tea, how you decorate your home, or party; your grocery list, the food you make, how your writing looks, and the way you feel. Life is art."

"Every dog starts life with a blank canvas. His destiny etched by the hands of the painter, and each one an artist's original. The portrait painted depends on how the brush is held. Paint with hostility, and a dog learns to fight. Paint with cruelty, and a dog learns fear. Paint with anger, and a dog learns aggression. Paint with praise, and a dog learns confidence. Paint with boundaries, and a dog learns respect. Paint with tenderness, and dog learns to bond. Paint with affection, and a dog learns to love. Every dog is a product of its environment. Bad dogs are not born, they are created. If the portrait is flawed, look to the artist. Stop blaming the dogs!"


----------



## Temujin

"Look for solutions not for problems".


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

“We are addicted to our thoughts. We cannot change anything if we cannot change our thinking.”


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Awesome Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up. You Are Doing A Great Job.* :heart:heart  :yes


----------



## markwalters2

This.


----------



## paris744




----------



## jdrubnitz

Become the strongest version of Yourself
- Elliot Hulse


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Terrific Positive Quotes My Love. Keep Up The Good Work. You Are Doing A Bang Up Job.* :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Very Very Awesome Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Wonderful Job. Keep It Up My Love.*  :yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fabulously Awesome Quotes My Love, You Are Doing A Great Job. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## GroupTherapy

Being repeating this one to myself like a mantra lately:

Be like the turtle, at ease in its own shell.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Owl-99

I think I have always been uninspirable.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Awesome Job Darling. Keep It Up. :yes:yes  :heart:heart


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"It is often darkest before the dawn."_


----------



## Nightmunch

"I cured myself of shyness when it finally occurred to me that people
didn’t think about me half as much as I gave them credit for.
The truth was, nobody gave a damn.When I stopped being prisoner to what I worried was others’ opinions of me, I became more confident and free."
- Lucille Ball


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"You have done it before and you can do it now. See the positive possibilities. Redirect the substantial energy of your frustration and turn it into positive, effective, unstoppable determination."_

_Ralph Marston_


----------



## starslight812

"Being prepared to receive what thought is not prepared to think is what deserves the name of thinking" - Lyotard

This helps me stay open-minded when I want to be critical out of fear.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Terrifically Super Positive Quotes My Love. You Are Doing A Very Awesome Job. Keep It Up Sweetheart. :heart:heart :yes:yes


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"As you fall asleep, are you somewhere also_
_Having a happy dream?_
_Kiss the starry sky._
_It's time for the good children to go to sleep."_

_Nana Mizuki -- Meiyuki Butterfly_


----------



## MrKappa

Their time, up there. Down here it's our time. It's our time down here. - Goonies


----------



## One Man Band

_"People_ who _say_ they don't _care what people think_ are usually desperate to have _people think_ they don't _care what people think_."
-George Carlin

If I hadn't had music in my life, it's quite possible I'd be dead and I'd much rather be alive.
Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/j/james_hetfield.html#XJ7TpezvzU7oL0UM.99​"_If I hadn't_ of _had music_ in my life, it's quite possible I'd be dead, and I'd much rather be alive."
-James Hetfield

Not really that inspirational, but I can relate.


----------



## Ladysoul




----------



## lisbeth

"Some changes look negative on the surface but you will soon realize that space is being created in your life for something new to emerge."


----------



## pavane ivy

_❝ Do not tell everyone your story. You will only end up feeling more rejected. People cannot give you what you long for in your heart. ❞_

It reminds me that not everyone wants to hear my problems & that I have to look for comfort within myself... to love myself, without relying on constant support from others.


----------



## JeruHendrix




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Sweetheart These Are Really Great Quotes You Posted. Keep It Up Darling. You Are Doing Fabulous Job. :heart:heart :yes


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Upbeat Positive Quotes Darling. You Are Doing A Terrific Job Keep It Up Sweetheart.* :heart:heart  :yes:yes


----------



## blackpoolred

_A shy man no doubt dreads the notice of strangers, but can hardly be said to be afraid of them. He may be as bold as a hero in battle, and yet have no self-confidence about the trifles in the presence of strangers - Charles Darwin_

"If you judge people, you have no time to love them."
_- Mother Teresa_

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light not our darkness that frightens us. Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small doesn't serve the world. There's nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us.
_- Nelson Mandela_

Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure&#8230;than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat.
_- Theodore Roosevelt_

"The grateful mind is constantly fixated upon the best. Therefore it tends to become the best. It takes the form or character from the best, and will receive the best."
- Wallace D.Wattles

Attitude to me is more important than facts. It is more important than the past, than education, than money, than circumstances, than failures, than success, than what other people think, say or do. It is more important than appearance, gift, or skill. It will make or break a company&#8230;a church&#8230;a home.
The remarkable thing is we have a choice every day regarding the attitude we will embrace for that day&#8230;I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% how I react to it. And so it is with you&#8230; we are in charge of our attitudes.
_- Charles Swindoll_


----------



## paris744




----------



## doublelucky

"Pain is temporary. It may last a minute, or an hour, or a day, or a year, but eventually it will subside and something else will take its place. If I quit however, it lasts forever."


----------



## Bearyfluffy

“When I look down at this golden statue, may it remind me and every little child that no matter where you're from your dreams are valid.”
Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Awesome Outstanding Quotes My Love. Keep It Up. You Are Doing An Fabulous Job. :heart:heart :yes


----------



## Ahskom

"If you hear a voice within you say, 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced."
-Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## TheAnguishedOne

Though I'm sure it's been posted already...

"Do not pray for easy lives. Pray to be stronger men." - John F. Kennedy 

Great quote, and pretty self-explanatory!


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Fabulous Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Fantastic Job. Keep It Up. :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Iamverysad

Chaos is a ladder many have tried the climb and failed


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Awesome Quotes Sweetheart You Are Doing A Great Job. Keep It Up My Love.​ :heart:heart :yes


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Awesome Quotes Sweetheart Keep It Up. You Are Doing A Great Job. :heart:heart  :yes


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Really Really Terrifically Superb Quotes Darling. You Are Doing An Awesome Job. Keep It Up.*  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Great Quotes Darling Keep It Up. You Are Doing A Fantastic Job. :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fabulously Positive Inspiring Quotes My Love. You Are Doing A Lovely Job Keep It Up. :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Inspiring Positive Quotes My Love. Keep It Up, You Are Doing An Awesome Job Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## enchantedaugust

A recent favorite of mine:

“Don’t ask what the world needs. Ask what makes you come alive, and go do it. Because what the world needs is people who have come alive.”
Howard Thurman


----------



## enchantedaugust

paris744 said:


>


I love this one. It's so true.


----------



## slowlyimproving

enchantedaugust said:


> A recent favorite of mine:
> 
> "Don't ask what the world needs. Ask what makes you come alive, and go do it. Because what the world needs is people who have come alive."
> Howard Thurman


I like this one too.


----------



## mattmc

Beauvoir: "One's life has value so long as one attributes value to the life of others."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Terrific Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up. You Are Doing Great. :heart:heart :yes


----------



## hybridmoments

:idea


----------



## hybridmoments




----------



## Sunstillout

"So do all who live to see such times but that is not for them to decide. All you have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to you."
Gandalf


----------



## GotAnxiety

Im thinking about writing a book and dumping it on the internet for free.

Im thinking if I truly wanted to help people. I wouldn't want money for helping people.

What kind of help would that be if I was asking to be paid that would be insincere help.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Glorious Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing Fantastic. Keep It Up. :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## AceEmoKid

There can be no justice so long as laws are absolute. Even life itself is an exercise in exceptions.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart. Very Positive And Inspiring. Keep It Up. You Are Doing A Really Great Job. :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## KaitlynRose

"I believe there are monsters born in the world to human parents. . . The face and body may be perfect, but if a twisted gene or a malformed egg can produce physical monsters, may not the same process produce a malformed soul?"

- Steinbeck


----------



## paris744




----------



## diamondheart89

"You suppose you are the trouble
But you are the cure
You suppose that you are the lock on the door
But you are the key that opens it
It's too bad that you want to be someone else
You don't see your own face, your own beauty
Yet, no face is more beautiful than yours."

-Rumi


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Quotes Darling. You Are Doing A Very Awesome Job. Keep It Up. :yes :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderfully Superb Quotes Sweetheart Keep It Up. You Are Doing Fabulous. :yes :heart:heart


----------



## AceEmoKid

“The power of judging well and of distinguishing the true from false is naturally equal in all men, and the diversity of our opinions does not arise from the fact that some people are more reasonable than others, but solely from the fact that we lead our thoughts along different paths and do not take the same things into consideration.” 

We all inherently have the potential to distinguish truths, but individual biases formed from personal experiences, thought patterns, and decisions create diverse opinions.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Magnificent Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You Are Doing A Terrific Job. :yes :heart:heart


----------



## fineline

the one in my sig.

if its ok that i dont post a giant *** picture with a quote on it.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You Are Doing Great For Sure Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## HollaFlower

Logic is order, passion accentuates freedom - plato


----------



## AllieG

When the going gets tough, what do you do? Keep going...


----------



## hester

I've always liked the quote "Anyone who lives within their means suffers from a lack of imagination."-Oscar Wilde


----------



## AceEmoKid

After you see all the things that are done right, make sure to look at the things that are done wrong. Often people who don't make mistakes start to plateau. To be creative you have to be willing to look ugly. Ironically the best work out there, if you look close, has a little ugliness in it. Look for the imperfections in great work. They aren't there by mistake. 

–Sachin Teng


----------



## NewWave

"The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want. He makes me lie down in green pastures, he leads me beside the still waters, he restores my soul. Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death I fear no evil, for thou are with me, your rod and staff protect me. You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies; you anoint my head with oil. My brimming cup overflows. Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all of the days of my life and I shall dwell in the house of the Lord forever." Psalms 23


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Quotes My Love You Are Doing A Very Awesome Job Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## AceEmoKid

"When we long for a life without difficulties, remind us that oaks grow strong in contrary winds and diamonds are made under pressure." 

-Peter Marshall.

"The small things in life can often be the most meaningful: Experiences can sound stupid and pointless in theory, however, in practice hold far more weight than they have any right to. Getting a handmade picture from a kid who’s under the delusion you’re the coolest thing in the world? Let’s just say it definitely ranks on my top five… even if I had no idea what I was looking at." 

-fanfiction character, Kate.


----------



## imabean

"Be the person you needed when you were younger."


----------



## sassyandsarcastic

"The only person you should try to be better than is the person you were yesterday."

"Learning is a gift, even if pain is your teacher."

"Everyday is like a new beginning, so take a deep breath and start again."

"The most memorable people in life will be the friends who loved you when you werent very lovable."


----------



## Marko3

It's never to late to be what u might have been...


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Marvelous Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Remarkable Job. Keep It Up. 
 :heart:heart


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"I want to ask you something. I cannot remember her behind that last ugly thing. Was she very beautiful, Samuel?"_

_"To you she was because you built her. I don't think you ever saw her--only your own creation."_

- _East of Eden, _Steinbeck


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"Names are a great mystery. I've never known whether the name is molded by the child or the child changed to fit the name. But you can be sure of this---whenever a human has a nickname it is proof that the name given to him was wrong."_

_- East of Eden, Steinbeck_


----------



## cmed

"What you get by achieving your goals is not as important as what you become by achieving your goals."


----------



## anxiousmofo

"_People called me stupid, but I proved them."

_


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Magnificent Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up. You Are Doing An Awesome Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## BadGirl

"Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending."
Maria Robinson


----------



## DeathOnTheStairs

Whenever I'm feel intimidated, I try to keep this quote from Anais Nin at the forefront of my mind: 'Life shrinks and expands in proportion to one's courage.'


----------



## DeathOnTheStairs

Whenever I feel intimidated, I try to keep this quote from Anais Nin at the forefront of my mind: 'Life shrinks and expands in proportion to one's courage.'


----------



## blue2

Better to keep quiet and be thought a fool, than speak and confirm it


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Wonderful Lovely Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing Terrific Job. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Awesome Quotes Darling. Keep It Up You Are Doing An Outstanding Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## cmed




----------



## Marko3

It's never too late to be what u might have been...


----------



## theghost0991

"You are not your job, you're not how much money you have in the bank. You are not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You are not your ****ing khakis. You are all singing, all dancing crap of the world" Tyler Durdan

I love the movie Fight Club. It opened my mind so much, and each time I see it, I understand the flaws of others a little more. I understand that insecurity and social anxiety is pointless a little more. Most of all, I understand that I am just as good and just as bad as everyone else.


----------



## dianacoco

_"Don't live your life through what ifs, live it with I knows." _- Marco Zuniga


----------



## paris744




----------



## Sgt Pepper

"And in the end
the love you take
is equal to the love
you make."
- The Beatles


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Superb Quotes Sweetheart Keep It Up You Are Doing A Fabulous Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## dstib2

"You are beautifully and wonderfully made" - Demi Lovato


----------



## Justlittleme

I used to think I was the strangest person in the world but then I thought there are so many people in the world, there must be someone just like me who feels bizarre and flawed in the same ways I do. I would imagine her, and imagine that she must be out there thinking of me too. Well, I hope that if you are out there and read this and know that, yes, it's true I'm here, and I'm just as strange as you.

~ Frida Kahlo


----------



## Justlittleme

caflme said:


> I'll start.... with 2
> 
> * Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved. *
> 
> *Helen Keller
> *
> 
> *I do not want the peace which passeth understanding, I want the understanding which bringeth peace.*
> 
> *Helen Keller*
> 
> I take this to mean ... for me... that I can't give in to this urge, like I have been, to stay home and avoid all the hard and uncomfortable stuff out there... I have to make myself uncomfortable, make myself sick to my stomach, risk embarrassment and failure and push through the suckiest stuff - like I used to - and make myself get back out there and live this freakin' life the best I can and then try to go one step better than that.
> 
> Now - to just find more motivation around here to do that... nope, it's not under the couch, or under my bed or in my closet... where they hell is my motivation hiding?


wonderful, I used to read her quotes as a child, and my mouth was practically open on how wonderful this woman was.


----------



## paris744




----------



## KultKing

"Stay strong in the sight of insanity" - Driving Down the Darkness by Devildriver

Love it so much I had to have it tattooed on me (ignore my tan lines lol)


----------



## Gelisa

“There is a timbre of voice that comes from not being heard and knowing / you are not being heard noticed only by others / not heard for the same reason.” - Audre Lorde


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Upbeat Quotes Darling. Keep It Up You Are Doing A Fantastic Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## kat9

“You will find whatever you’re looking for. Always. So be mindful with where your point of focus is.”
— Susana Frioni


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Truly Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Very Wonderful Job Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Great Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You're Doing Awesome.  :heart:heart


----------



## AntisocialnExhausted

"If everyone is happy with you, then surely you have made many compromises in your life. If you are happy with everyone, surely you have ignored many faults of others."


----------



## jza1990

no one knows my struggle, they only see the trouble. not knowing it's hard to carry on, when no one loves you


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Awesome Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You're doing Wonderful. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ningen

"We are shaped by our thoughts; we become what we think. When the mind is pure, joy follows like a shadow that never leaves." - Buddha​


----------



## mps625

*My favorite quote*

This may sound a little weird, but this quote helps me out the most:

"The weak or the strong, who got it going on? You're dead wrong!" by Notorious B.I.G.

It's something you have to think about before you get it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Have a nice day!


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up My Love You Are Doing Fabulously. :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Terrific Positive Post Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Fantastic Job. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## loaner

I don't live to work, I work to live


----------



## TenYears




----------



## sweetSacrifice

Life is complicated. Do not try to find answers, because when you do, life changes the question.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You Are Doing A Bang Up Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"The pen is mightier than the sword, for it creates lasting effects whereas the sword only bestows death."_

_- Anonymous_


----------



## daniellynelly

you are a child of the universe. You have a right to be here.-max erhmann, desiderata


----------



## steviejb

I rather enjoyed this earlier:

"There is a huge difference between being agoraphobic, terrified of leaving one's house, and simply being shy. Shyness isn't a disease or a mental illness. It's a personality characteristic, just as having a good sense of humor is, or remaining calm in the face of disaster, or having an optimistic outlook in spite of the world's troubles. People don't choose their personalities. They may opt to try to change specific traits, for specific reasons. But there is nothing wrong with being shy, with preferring to listen and observe. Not everybody needs to stand on stage. In fact, if everybody stood on stage, there would be no audience.

Shy people aren't broken. They don't need to be fixed. They need to be loved and accepted for who they are. If they ask for help in overcoming their shyness, just as some people ask for help in managing their anger, then we need to help them. But if they are satisfied with their shyness, then why can't we be satisfied, too? Why do we feel so compelled to force them "out of their shells?" What do we gain by forcing them? And, more importantly, what do they lose?"

That came from here: http://www.louannejohnson.com/blog.htm?tag=shyness


----------



## cosmicslop

“Just trust yourself, then you will know how to live.”
~Goethe

:')


----------



## sugar

If you can dream it you can do it!


----------



## AFoundLady

Be the change you want the world to be. Don't expect change when YOU remain the same.


----------



## Pike Queen

"If you can't love yourself, how the _hell_ you gonna love somebody else?"

-RuPaul


----------



## KaitlynRose

“Great minds discuss ideas. Average minds discuss events. Small minds discuss people.” 

- Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## paris744




----------



## Schwenger

Slow progress is still progress.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Amazing Quotes Darling. You Are Doing Such A Good Job. Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Positive And Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You Are Doing A Fantastic Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Lovely And Delightful Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling You Are Doing A Spectacular Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## RRAAGGEE

This one is perfect for people with social anxiety:
"It's good to take risks, unless you take the risk to break out of your comfort zone, to try new things, your world stays small and you never know what joy you might be missing"
-Barbara Markway


----------



## aquilla

Emily Palermo, "Your Sadness is a Poison": 


“Despite what you’ve read, your sadness is not beautiful. No one will see you in the bookstore, curled up with your Bukowski, and want to save you. Stop waiting for a salvation that will not come from the grey-eyed boy looking for an annotated copy of Shakespeare,for an end to your sadness in Keats.He coughed up his lungs at 25, and flowery words cannot conceal a life barely lived. Your life is fragile, just beginning, teetering on the violent edge of the world. Your sadness will bury you alive, and you are the only one who can shovel your way out with hardened hands and ragged fingernails, bleeding your despair into the unforgiving earth.Darling, you see, no heroes are coming for you. Grab your sword, and don your own armour.”


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Inspiring Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You Are Doing A Wonderful Job. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Wonderful Quotes Darling. You're Doing Such A Marvelous Job Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Positive Fabulous Quotes My Love. Keep It Up You're Doing A Fantastic Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Awesome Positive Quotes Darling. Keep It Up, You Are Doing A Very Great Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Positive Uplifting Quotes Darling. Keep It Up You Are Doing A Very Lovely And Awesome Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## mismac

When life gets you down, you know what you gotta do?


----------



## MyChi




----------



## cheerycup

"A great man is always willing to be little." — Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## miminka

"if you don't become the ocean, you'll be seasick everyday"

- leonard cohen

also:


----------



## paris744




----------



## AmandaMarie87

"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."

-Albert Einstein

also:

"Give me books, fruit, French wine and fine weather and a little music..."

-John Keats


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Terrific Quotes Darling Very Positive. You're Doing An Outstanding Job. Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## apx24

_"If it falls your lot to be a street sweeper, sweep streets like Michelangelo painted pictures, sweep streets like Beethoven composed music, sweep streets like Leontyne Price sings before the Metropolitan Opera. Sweep streets like Shakespeare wrote poetry. Sweep streets so well that all the hosts of heaven and earth will have to pause and say: Here lived a great street sweeper who swept his job well. If you can't be a pine at the top of the hill, be a shrub in the valley. Be the best little shrub on the side of the hill.

Be a bush if you can't be a tree. If you can't be a highway, just be a trail. If you can't be a sun, be a star. For it isn't by size that you win or fail. Be the best of whatever you are"_

Dr. Martin Luther King Junior


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 You're Quotes Are Very Very Lovely And Awesome. You're Doing A Bang Up Job Sweetheart. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Quotes Sweethearts. Very Uplifting. You're Doing An Awesome Job. Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## silvermoon

*My two favorites...simple.*


----------



## silvermoon




----------



## silvermoon

*wouldn't post...*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. Very Positive Keep It Up, You Are Doing A Really Great Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## mrweirdude

In my culture we have saying  

"No man is afflicted with anxiety or grief "


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fabulously Positive Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling You're Doing A Really Remarkable Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Great Positive Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up, You Are Doing A Bang Up Job. 
 :heart:heart


----------



## WanderingMind001

Multiple quotes in my case:

"Always be yourself, express yourself, have faith in yourself, do not go out and look for a successful personality and duplicate it."
-Bruce Lee

"Just because you know my name doesn't mean you know my story."
-unknown

"No matter how many times people try to criticize you, the best revenge is to prove them wrong."
-unknown

"No one saves us but ourselves. No one can and no one may. We ourselves must walk the path."
-Buddha


----------



## paris744




----------



## SofaKing

I realize that my favorite can be similarly depressing and is a Shawshank Redemption line, but it is...

Either get busy living, or get busy dying.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Lovely Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing A Really Wonderful Job. Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Lasair




----------



## Kalliber

KyleInSTL said:


> I realize that my favorite can be similarly depressing and is a Shawshank Redemption line, but it is...
> 
> Either get busy living, or get busy dying.


yep that's the hard facts


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Awesome Quotes Darling. You're Doing A Very Fantastic Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Darling Up You're Doing An Outstanding Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Glorious Quotes My Love, You Are Doing A Very Superb Job Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## misfit83

"What we do in life echoes an eternity". Just one of the best damn movie quotes ever.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Awesome Quotes My Love. You're Doing Such A Terrific Job. Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## dovernomore

First, you must see it. Then, get up and create it. -Unknown

Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try. -Yoda


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing A Very Fantastic Job. Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## serenity93

'Live spherically in many directions. Never lose your childish enthusiasm, and things will come your way.' 

- Federico Fellini

What impresses me about this quote is the way it reminds us of how easy it is to become stuck in a narrow view of the possibilities available to us. Too often I've found that losing enjoyment in life stems from being cynical, aka the 'adult' view of unending compromise of your talents, passions, and dreams. In thinking this way, a person's reality becomes their need to endure rather than enjoy. Childhood, in contrast, is oftentimes when people were at their happiest, where they breathed the possibilities ahead of them. Combine such enthusiasm and the autonomy of an adult, and you have someone ready to push for change in this world.


----------



## Nessie91

Read my sig.

It pretty much sums up all introverts.


----------



## paris744




----------



## alexnsa




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Awesome Awesome Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You're Doing A Really Great Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## MrNormal

"Three Choices In Life, Give Up, Give In, Or Give It All You Got"..!


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T




----------



## amariner

I believe Nelson Mandela said this but it goes "It always seems impossible until its done" Really helps me get threw my days sometimes. :idea


----------



## oood

"If you separate from this directing mind of yours the baggage of passion, time future and time past, and seek only to perfect this life you are living in the present... you will be able to live out the time remaining before your death calmly, kindly, and at peace with the god inside you." - Marcus Aurelius 

(I don't take the god part literally but some might)


----------



## TheWildeOne

"The chances of each of us coming into existence are infinitesimally small, and even though we shall all die some day, we should count ourselves fantastically lucky to get our decades in the sun." - Richard Dawkins

One of my favourite scientists, and among my favourite authors, as far as nonfiction writing goes. Can churn out a pithy, inspirational quote without waxing philosophical.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Quotes Sweetheart You're Doing An Amazing Job. Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Delightful Positive Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling You're Doing A Super Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## TigerLoverz

"If you can't change it, change the way you think about it."


----------



## jillybabe

Never Give Up


----------



## Ozymandias

No man is an island, entire of itself
every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main


----------



## CelestiaSun

* "Focus on the powerful, euphoric, magical, synchronistic, beautiful parts of life, and the Universe will keep giving them to you."
* "Run from what's comfortable. Forget safety. Live where you fear to live. Destroy your reputation. Be notorious." - Rumi
* "I want to think again of dangerous and noble things. To be light and frolicsome, improbable and beautiful.. and afraid of nothing as though I had wings."
* "Give up defining yourself - to yourself or to others. You won't die. You will come to life. And don't be concerned with how others define. When they define you, they are limiting themselves, so it's their problem. Whenever you interact with people, don't be there primarily as a function or a role, but as the field of conscious Presence. You can only lose something that you have, but you cannot lose something that you are." - Jim Morrison. He is a total god.
* "It takes courage to push yourself to places that you have never been before... to test your limits... to break through barriers. And the day came when the risk it took to remain tight inside the bud was more painful than the risk it took to blossom."
* "I would rather jump and know the freeze of the water, the shake of my bones, and the stinging of my skin, than spend my life clinging to the rails and staring down at the current below." - Tyler Knott Gregson
* "The worst thing is watching someone drown and not being able to convince them that they can save themselves just by standing up."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Spectacular Positive Quotes Darling. You're Doing A Very Terrific Job. Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## HelpfulHero

I have noticed even people who claim everything is predestined, and that we can do nothing to change it, look before they cross the road.

-Stephen Hawking


----------



## paris744




----------



## WeCanBeBetter

"If we have chosen the position in life in which we can most of all work for mankind, no burdens can bow us down, because they are sacrifices for the benefit of all; then we shall experience no petty, limited, selfish joy, but our happiness will belong to millions, our deeds will live on quietly but perpetually at work, and over our ashes will be shed the hot tears of noble people."

"_For those who don't believe in themselves&#8230; hard work is worthless!!"

You can be better.

_


----------



## cosmicslop

“Be nice to yourself. It’s hard to be happy when someone is being mean to you all the time.” — Christine Arylo


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Lovely Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing A Great Job, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## cosmicslop

I like this post.


----------



## paris744




----------



## cuppy

"The grass isn't greener on the other side, it's greener where you water it."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


Very Terrific Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up. You're Doing A Magnificent Job.


----------



## HelpfulHero

"Anyone who is in love is making love the whole time, even when they're not. When two bodies meet, it is just the cup overflowing. They can stay together for hours, even days. They begin the dance one day and finish it the next, or--such is the pleasure they experience--they may never finish it. No eleven minutes for them." 
―_ Paulo Coelho _


----------



## HelpfulHero

“Anyone who is observant, who discovers the person they have always dreamed of, knows that sexual energy comes into play before sex even takes place. The greatest pleasure isn't sex, but the passion with which it is practiced. When the passion is intense, then sex joins in to complete the dance, but it is never the principal aim.” 
― Paulo Coelho


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


>


Terrific Quote Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Positive Glorious Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up You're Doing An Awesome Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## ForeverAlone88

"Don't get set into one form, adapt it and build your own, and let it grow, be like water. Empty your mind, be formless, shapeless — like water. Now you put water in a cup, it becomes the cup; You put water into a bottle it becomes the bottle; You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot. Now water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend." - Bruce Lee


----------



## Golden Angel

' We are all meant to shine'


----------



## paris744




----------



## Tasdel

_"A person who says they can, and a person who says they can't, are both usually right."_
- Will Smith


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing Such A Great Job. Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## Jayare

"You may have a fresh start any moment you choose, for this thing that we call "failure" is not the falling down, but the staying down."
-Mary Pickford


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Wonderful Lovely Quotes My Love. Keep It Up You're Doing A Fabulous Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Glorious Positive Lovely Quotes My Love. You're Doing A Really Really Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## cosmicslop

Some quotes from Sensei Morihei Ueshiba. The philosophy martial artists have underlying their techniques touches upon how to simply live. Principles of Buddhism and Taoism are definitely intertwined in their practices. 

"Our techniques employ four qualities that reflect the nature of our world. Depending on the circumstance, you should be: hard as a diamond, flexible as a willow, smooth-flowing like water, or as empty as space."

"Those who are skilled in combat do not become angered, those who are skilled at winning do not become afraid. Thus the wise win before the fight, while th eignorant fight to win."

“Failure is the key to success; each mistake teaches us something.”

edit:

"Everyone has a spirit that can be refined, a body that can be trained in some manner, a suitable path to follow. You are here to realize your inner divinity and manifest your innate enlightenment."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


Magnificently Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing A Bang Up Job. Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Great Positive Quotes Darling. You're Doing A Really Lovely Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart. Fabulous Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## calichick

Brad Pitt on life without meaning:

“I was a bit of a drifter…I spent years f—–g off. But then I got burnt out and felt that I was wasting my opportunity. I started to get sick of myself sitting on a couch, holding a joint, hiding out. It started feeling pathetic. It became very clear to me that I was so intent on trying to find a movie about an interesting life, but I wasn’t living an interesting life myself.”

“It was an epiphany—a decision not to squander my opportunities. It was a feeling of, ‘Get up.’ Because otherwise, what’s the point?”


I always think about this quote when I feel like I'm moving nowhere. Brad Pitt was there once.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up You're Doing An Outstanding Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## BadGirl

WB Yeats:


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastically Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up. You're Doing A Superb Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## juvy

Life is very interesting. In the end, some of your greatest pains become your greatest strengths. - Drew Barrymore


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Positive Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Very Awesome Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Positive Quotes Darling. You're Doing An Awesome Job, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## Iwannabemoresocial

A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty.

By: Winston Churchill


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Special Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep it Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## FortuneAndFame

I can accept failure, everyone fails at something, but I cannot accept not trying ~ Michael Jordan


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Positively Outstanding Quotes Sweetheart Keep It Up, You're Doing A Super Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

*Yesterday is who we were, today is who we are, and tomorrow is who we can be.*


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Lovely Lovely Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You Are Doing A Really Fantastic Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## Robot the Human




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Wonderful Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Fantastic Job. Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Direction




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Really Outstanding Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up Darling, You're Doing A Beautiful Job.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Awesome Positive Quotes My Love. You're Doing A Fantastic Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderfully Super Quotes, You're Doing A Very Very Fantastic Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## tokkitoria

One of my favourites is the Polish proverb wandering around facebook. To paraphrase, when drama is going on remember "Not my monkey, not my circus."

I always love Gandhi for inspiring positive quotes.

"Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony."

"The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong."

"Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever."

"First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win."

"Satisfaction lies in the effort, not in the attainment, full effort is full victory."

and my personal favorite,

"No one can hurt me without my consent."


----------



## smallspoon

"I'll see it when I believe it"

I saw it graffitied somewhere. It's far better then the original "I'll believe it when I see it" imo.


----------



## Princess14

"Just when the caterpillar thought the world was over, it became a butterfly" 
-Author Unknown


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing A Very Fantastic Job. Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Lovely Lovely Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up, You're Doing A Amazing Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## paris744

-


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> -


 Really Really Fabulously Positive Quotes, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Great Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## ali831

“If you think you are beaten, you are;If you think you dare not, you don't.
If you'd like to win, but think you can't It's almost a cinch you won't.
If you think you'll lose, you've lost,For out in the world we find Success being with a fellow's will;It's all in the state of mind."

--Walter D Wintle


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## twitchy666

*We need luck. It's random and not easy*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204366113941676&set=a.1323441174831.2047746.1494922897&type=1


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Terrifically Awesome Great Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Superb Job. Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## chelseaaa

'Never regret, if it's good, it's good, if it's bad, it's experience'


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## vanishingpt




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Great Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing Great Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fabulous Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up You're Doing A Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## AtomHeartBrother

If you worry about the past or future, you will never make memories in the present.


----------



## paris744




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp

My signature below :yes


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Don't take anything personally. Nothing others do is because of you. What others say and do is a projection of their own reality, their own dream. When you are immune to the opinions and actions of others, you won't be the victim of needless suffering.
—don Miguel Ruiz


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Quotes Sweetheart. Keep It Up, You Are Doing A Magnificent Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## zazen11

^ I second that.

_Adapt yourself to the environment in which your lot has been cast, and show true love to the fellow mortals with whom destiny has surrounded you._ ~ *Marcus Aurelius*

I used to think this quote was a recipe for happiness, but I see it a bit differently now. The question is can man adapt to globalised world the way it is going? I don't want to allow the path of resistance to make me bitter, but I don't want to accept the damage being done to the environment as a result of 21st century consumer culture. But I agree with the main message that at the end of the day it's only love and recognising the things we all have in common with each other that can put us on a better path.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Someone is looking up to you now, preparing to follow your example. Let this guide your next choice. We often think that we are operating in a vacuum, that no one is watching us, that our actions are mostly private. Yet, what if you knew that your every thought, word, and deed today was going to be imitated by one who admires you? Can you feel good about what you are demonstrating? Wonderful. If your answer is yes, wonderful! 
—Neale Donald Walsch


----------



## HollaFlower

Logic is order, passion accentuates freedom - plato


----------



## LolaViola

Only in the darkness can you see the stars. - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## MuckyMuck

It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society.
 


Jiddu Krishnamurti


----------



## Wren611

"Analysing the way you look to the point of distraction is a waste of time. You could be changing the world." - Sue Perkins.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastic Positive Quotes Sweetheart. You're Doing An Amazing Job Darling. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## mr hoang

Be who you are and say how you feel because those mind dont matter, and those who matter dont mind.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Why dream? Life is a difficult assignment. We are fragile creatures, expected to function at high rates of speed, and asked to accomplish great and small things each day. These daily activities take enormous amounts of energy. Most things are out of our control. We are surrounded by danger, frustration, grief, and insanity as well as love, hope, ecstasy, and wonder. Being fully human is an exercise in humility, suffering, grace, and great humor. Things and people all around us die, get broken, or are lost. There is no safety or guarantees. The way to accomplish the assignment of truly living is to engage fully, richly, and deeply in the living of your dreams. We are made to dream and to live those dreams.
—SARK


----------



## caflme

3300 posts. I'm glad I made this thread  It's fun to read what everyone posts.


----------



## Demure

The only person you should try to be better than is the person you were yesterday.


----------



## lyricalbeautiful

"a negative mind will never give you a positive life."


----------



## mr hoang

The worst person to be around is someone who complains about everything and appreciates nothing.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

We are not carelessly designed creatures. Everything about us has purpose, logic and intelligence built into it, including how and why we become ill. The emotional, psychological and spiritual stresses present in our minds travel, like oxygen, to every part of our bodies. When stress settles is a particular area of the body, it is because that part of the body corresponds to the type of stress we are experiencing.
—Caroline Myss


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Beautifully Wonderful Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Superb Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

You hurt. You recover. You move on. Odds are pretty good you're just going to get hurt again. But each time, you learn something.


----------



## coldroland

I ran and ran and ran every day, and I acquired this sense of determination, this sense of spirit that I would never, never give up, no matter what else happened. — Wilma Rudolph


----------



## Iwannabemoresocial

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/w/winstonchu156910.htmlAll the great things are simple, and many can be expressed in a single word: freedom, justice, honor, duty, mercy, hope.

 
Winston Churchill


----------



## Elad

_Your ***** a regular *****, you calling her wifey, I ****ed and feed her fast food, you keeping her icey_ - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Mousey9

About a month ago I was walking through an ally that was tagged with graffiti. It was filled with existential questions and that was a pretty surreal moment since my entire life is a mini existential crisis. One that caught me eye was the question 'What are you living for' and someone had written in pencil 'to prove i'm worth dying for'. 

/deardiary
/coolstorybro

"Never forget what you are, for surely the world will not. Make it your strength. Then it can never be your weakness. Armour yourself in it, and it will never be used to hurt you."

― George R.R. Martin, A Game of Thrones


----------



## pocketbird

"Don't worry about failures, worry about the chances you miss when you don't even try."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Awesome Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Super Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Sometimes life steps in and you simply must deal with it. How you see your life, your situation and circumstances that you cannot control or change, is determined by your point of view. Decide to be a positive loving person.
Choose to act, instead of reacting, especially when surrounded by drama, chaos and stress. You are stronger and more courageous than you may feel at times. You have the power to find peace, acceptance and courage in the worst of circumstances. Take the high road and deal with it. You have GREATNESS within you!
—Les Brown


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Outstanding Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Amazing Job Keep It Up Sweetheart.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"you can drive a rose insane by putting the thought into the mind of the rose that it has to be a rose"

- osho


----------



## aries21

"Get comfortable with being uncomfortable"


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderfully Outstanding And Superb Quotes Sweetheart. Really Fantastic Job Your Doing. Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## Kakumbus

The more often I fail the more I'll be successful.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Spectacular Quotes My Love, Keep It Up You Are Doing A Really Wonderful Job Sweetheart.


----------



## bluenotebooks

The one in my signature.


----------



## The Warriors

'' Y


----------



## The Warriors

The Warriors said:


> '' Y


Going in one more round when you don't think you can - that's what makes all the difference in your life.
Rocky Balboa


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Lovely Positive Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Fantastic Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## starsfreak

Pain is weakness leaving the body.


----------



## pineapplebun

*Not an inspirational quote but just wanted to say, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!! I love reading these quotes  *

*P.S CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'RE STILL GOING AT IT PARIS xD but awesome nonetheless. *


----------



## Young Cat Lady

"Your fear of looking stupid is holding you back."

"Your fear of looking stupid is making you stupid."

- Rupaul

I really the being that is Rupaul.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Awesome Uplifting Positive Quotes Sweetheart. I Love Them, Keep It Up You're Doing A Great Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## GarakLee

I have a few:

*"An arrow can only be shot by pulling it backwards. When life is dragging you back with difficulties, it means it's going to launch you into something great. So just focus and keep aiming."*

And

*"You know what's weird? Day by day nothing seems to change, but pretty soon, everything's different."*

And

*"The bad news - Nothing Lasts Forever. The good news - Nothing lasts Forever."*


----------



## zazen11

“Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedoms—to choose one’s attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one’s own way.”

Viktor E. Frankl


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## SvanThorXx

I think it's from a William Blake poem, but can't remember. "I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Terrific Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Fabulous Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Terrific Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Fabulous Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## pinktulip2k

"Your attitude, not your aptitude, will determine your altitude".


----------



## PaperPanda

It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.


----------



## stevieoo

these are my only quotes i made them all up myself hope you enjoy.

positive and negative are perception of what we think is good and bad
but are nature is what it is.

we all a apart of a whole and a whole can't exist with a part and a part can't exist with out a whole so are we the whole part?.

who ever created me had to be above me and who ever above me had to created me, so how can i be myself?

everything is temporarily even life it's self and the thing's in life.the only thing that last forever is your heart don't give it up for no one not even your life cause that's all you really have so keep it it's a good one.

we all just a memory waiting to be forgotten and we all just a forgotten memory waiting to be remembered the key is just to not forget your self.

there is only 1 you and there is only 1 me and there is only 1 we, it's nice to me you.

cause your life's not good does't mean you have to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cause i don't understand life it does't mean it don't understand me i guess i just have to wait.


----------



## paris744




----------



## jcastaway

"Happiness can be found even in the darkest of times, if one only remembers to turn on the light."-Dumbledore, the wise headmaster of Hogwarts









J.K. Rowling writes to grieving teen:
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/07/showbiz/jk-rowling-cassidy-stay-dumbledore-letter/


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

stevieoo said:


> these are my only quotes i made them all up myself hope you enjoy.
> 
> positive and negative are perception of what we think is good and bad
> but are nature is what it is.
> 
> we all a apart of a whole and a whole can't exist with a part and a part can't exist with out a whole so are we the whole part?.
> 
> who ever created me had to be above me and who ever above me had to created me, so how can i be myself?
> 
> everything is temporarily even life it's self and the thing's in life.the only thing that last forever is your heart don't give it up for no one not even your life cause that's all you really have so keep it it's a good one.
> *
> we all just a memory waiting to be forgotten and we all just a forgotten memory waiting to be remembered the key is just to not forget your self.*
> 
> there is only 1 you and there is only 1 me and there is only 1 we, it's nice to me you.
> 
> cause your life's not good does't mean you have to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cause i don't understand life it does't mean it don't understand me i guess i just have to wait.


Those are great quotes! The bold one's my favourite. :clap


----------



## Bethannny




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Awesome Inspiring Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Fabulous Job Darling, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## Violet Romantic

"Of course it is happening inside your head, Harry, but why on earth should that mean that it is not real?"

It inspires me because it pretty much sums up my entire existence.


----------



## LolaViola

"What lies behind you and what lies in front of you, pales in comparison to what lies inside of you." - Ralph Waldo Emerson

"Believe you can and you're halfway there." - Theodore Roosevelt

"Only in the darkness can you see the stars." - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Dre12

I am the son and heir of nothing in particular.

Morrissey 1985.


----------



## Juschill

"don't start nun, won't be nun"


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Really Positive Wonderful Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Super Awesome Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderfully Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Brilliant Job Darling, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## wmu'14

GarakLee said:


> I have a few:
> 
> *"An arrow can only be shot by pulling it backwards. When life is dragging you back with difficulties, it means it's going to launch you into something great. So just focus and keep aiming."
> *


This one's great!


----------



## paris744




----------



## Renovation

With ordinary talent and extraordinary perseverance, all things are attainable 
- Thomas Foxwell Buxton


----------



## Stilla

"You will never love as much as now"

I had to go to a anti drug lecture a few months back and one of the counselors was saying this to us. He was referring to the brain not being fully developed until 25 and that the pathways that are in charge of impulse control aren't done until then either. He was saying that makes us younger folks more susceptible to falling more often in love, and deeper than when we'd get to his age... pretty profound stuff for a drug conference. 
Almost broke my heart hearing it but now I'm choosing to see it more as a living in the present sort of thing.


----------



## paris744




----------



## jeanny

MissN said:


> *DON'T TELL YOUR PROBLEMS TO PEOPLE: EIGHTY PERCENT DON'T CARE; AND THE OTHER TWENTY PERCENT ARE GLAD YOU HAVE THEM.*


I like this one. So true, lol.


----------



## bluenotebooks

zazen11 said:


> "Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedoms-to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one's own way."
> 
> Viktor E. Frankl


I love Man's Search for Meaning.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Quotes Sweetheart, Very Fabulous Job Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Inspiring Quotes My Love, Keep It Up Sweetheart, Your're Doing A Terrific Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## sh55la79

People aren't against you; they are for themselves.

You have set on me, but you are not the sun.

Today will be what it is. I will be who I am. And there will be beauty in both.


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## bornofbrosiris

*Don't excuse yourself from life today, on the pretense of your past*
A lyric from an August Burns Red song that has stuck with me throughout the years.


----------



## bornofbrosiris

sh55la79 said:


> You have set on me, but you are not the sun.


 Brand New is great. So many fantastic lyrics.


----------



## pollutedessence

It's really simplistic and kinda' cheesy but: She believed she could so she did.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Terrific Positive Quotes My Love, Keep Up The Great Job You're Doing A Lovely Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Lish3rs




----------



## BackToThePast

"Life is like a box of chocolates....you never know what you're gonna get." - Forrest Gump

"Lieutenant Dan....*ICE CREAM!*" - Forrest Gump


----------



## paris744




----------



## SapphicDysphoria

My signature


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Awesome Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Santiago7

“There are two basic motivating forces: fear and love. When we are afraid, we pull back from life. When we are in love, we open to all that life has to offer with passion, excitement, and acceptance. We need to learn to love ourselves first, in all our glory and our imperfections. If we cannot love ourselves, we cannot fully open to our ability to love others or our potential to create. Evolution and all hopes for a better world rest in the fearlessness and open-hearted vision of people who embrace life.”


― John Lennon


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Inspiring Positive Awesome Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Fantastic Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

"If you're good at something, never do it for free."


----------



## vanillabeanplease

"It's never too late to get back on track, just look at Lindsay Lohan." -Zach Anner


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Positively Uplifting Super Awesome Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## vania31415

“Despite what you may believe, you can disappoint people and still be good enough. You can make mistakes and still be capable and talented. You can let people down and still be worthwhile and deserving of love. Everyone has disappointed someone they care about. Everyone messes up, lets people down, and makes mistakes. Not because we’re inadequate or fundamentally inept, but because we’re imperfect and fundamentally human. Expecting anything different is setting yourself up for failure.”
— Daniell Koepke


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderfully Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing An Awesome Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## dansfeat

My Favourite Quote has got to be

Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better.

By Samuel Beckett

 

This Too Shall Pass


----------



## rkpdrive

"A diamond is merely a chunk of coal that did well under pressure" 

"Sometimes you can be lucky by being unlucky"


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Positive Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart, Keep Up My Love, You're Doing A Terrifically Awesome Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## SteveJackson




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Positive Uplifting Wonderful Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Really Awesome Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Gus954




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fabulously Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Great Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Wonderful Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing An Amazing Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Renovation

Giving up on a goal because of a setback is like slashing your other three tires because you got a flat.

An ounce of action is worth a ton of theory.


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>





paris744 said:


>


 Really Amazingly Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up Sweetheart You're Doing A Magnificent Job. :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Staticnz

"Never before in all our history have these forces been so united against one candidate as they stand today. They are unanimous in their hate for me--and I welcome their hatred."

A lesson in strength from FDR as he basically says F you to all his critics. Nice!


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Positive Upbeat Wonderful Quotes My Love, You're Doing An Awesome Job, Keep it Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Hazelg

it is from Steve Jobs' commencement speech at Standford uni.

"Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure - these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart."


----------



## purechaos




----------



## RainbowCharcoal

"The most difficult thing is the decision to act, the rest is merely tenacity. The fears are paper tigers. You can do anything you decide to do. You can act to change and control your life; and the procedure, the process is its own reward." -Amelia Earhart

I especially like the little bit about fears being paper tigers. Speaks to me for some reason.


----------



## cosmicslop

“Our notions about happiness entrap us. We forget that they are just ideas. Our idea of happiness can prevent us from actually being happy. We fail to see the opportunity for joy that is right in front of us when we are caught in a belief that happiness should take a particular form.”
—Thích Nhất Hạnh


----------



## paris744




----------



## fredbloggs02

"I am like a man sitting under a great tree, who sees wild beasts and snakes coming against him in great numbers. When he cannot withstand them any longer, he runs to climb the tree and is saved. It is just the same with me; I sit in my cell and I am aware of evil thoughts coming against me, and when I have no more strength against them, I take refuge in God by prayer and I am saved from the enemy."- Abba John

This will probably not inspire many people, but it is how I feel most of the time.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastically Glorious Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## catcharay

You go girl 
Gotta do what you gotta do 
Get mad, not sad
Walk tall w pride, head held high, power in your every stride


----------



## bancho1993

"Trying to be someone else is a waste of the person you are."


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Delightfully Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Great Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Awesome Lovely Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Fantastic Job My Love, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## Steve123

It might not sound super optimistic or poetic but there is a line from The Shawshank Redemption, "Get busy living, or get busy dying". Its an outlook which got me to make some big decisions in recent months which so far have resulted in me achieving goals I've been working on for years.


----------



## purechaos




----------



## cosmicslop

“Many people dedicate their lives to actualizing a concept of what they should be like, rather than actualizing themselves. This difference between self-actualization and self-image actualization is very important. Most people live only for their image”
— Bruce Lee 

So important to remember. Also it's Bruce Lee.


----------



## CheezusCrust

"Look again at that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there-on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam.

The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot.

Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark. In our obscurity, in all this vastness, there is no hint that help will come from elsewhere to save us from ourselves.

The Earth is the only world known so far to harbor life. There is nowhere else, at least in the near future, to which our species could migrate. Visit, yes. Settle, not yet. Like it or not, for the moment the Earth is where we make our stand.

It has been said that astronomy is a humbling and character-building experience. There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world. To me, it underscores our responsibility to deal more kindly with one another, and to preserve and cherish the pale blue dot, the only home we've ever known.” (Carl Sagan)


----------



## Boertjie

Whether you think you can, or you think you can't, you are right.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Terrific Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Amazing Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ladysoul

Im just going to go old school and write my down;

**Dont count the days make the days count*

*When ego is lost limit is lost, you become infinite kind and beautiful*

*When writing the story of you life dont let others hold the pen*

*Forget yesterday, dream tomoro, LIve for now**


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Fabulous Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Magnificently Positive Quotes, Keep It Up Darling, You're Doing A Wonderful S-G-S Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding And Positive Quotes, Keep It Up My Love, You're Doing An Amazing Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## herk




----------



## flockfox

*Rooms*

Life is a series of rooms and who we got stuck in it with adds up to who we are.

From House MD - one of House's patients said this to him.


----------



## 0blank0

Just be yourself, and if people don't like you well, **** them


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Sensational Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Bang Up Job My Love, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## Bluestar29

"The hole in one's heart gets filled by others around you. Friends won't flock to someone who abandons the memory of his friends and gives up on the world just because things don't go the way he wants them to. That won't help fill the hole in your heart. And people won't help those who run away and do nothing. As long as you don't give up, there will always be salvation."


----------



## Violet Romantic

"Besides, the world isn't split into good people and Death Eaters. We've all got both light and dark inside us. What matters is the part we choose to act on. That's who we really are."


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

@paris744

*Really Really Outstanding Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Fabulously Awesome Job My Love.*  :heart:heart:squeeze :kissheart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Awesome Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Glorious Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Splendid And Fabulous Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Awesome Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## orsomething

"i can see fart gas

most people cant but i can"


----------



## m20srr184

"One day I will show you the dirt beneath my nails and you'll know not only of the things I've buried and the graves I've dug, but of the weeds picked and flowers grown." -- Kelsey Danielle 

"We have all hurt someone tremendously, whether by intent or accident. We have all loved someone tremendously, whether by intent or accident. It is an intrinsic human trait, and a deep responsibility, I think, to be an organ and a blade. But learning to forgive ourselves and others because we have not chosen wisely is what makes us the most human. We make horrible mistakes. It's how we learn. We breathe love. It's how we learn. And it is inevitable." -- Nayyirah Waheed


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Magnificently Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up Darling, You're Doing A Fantastically Super Awesome Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## Pastelbuddha




----------



## Pastelbuddha




----------



## Pastelbuddha




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastic Quotes Sweetheart, Really Outstanding Job, Keep It My Love, You Do A Tremendous Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Outstanding Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Remarkable S-G-S Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## SummerRae

you suck, i hate you.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Splendid Job Darling, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Sensational Positive Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing An Outstanding S-G-S Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## jcastaway




----------



## Bry9910

I'm a hunk


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Truly Fantastic Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing Such An Amazing Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Really Positive Fabulous Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Very Lovely Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Bravo Sweetheart, Very Positive Quotes, You're Doing Such A Remarkable Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Rocky IV

'' Be Kind And Helpful To The Lonely And Kind Hearted Loving spirits they are suffering more than ignorance might think''

'' There is two types of people that suffer in the world benevolent and ignorant
but Benevolent suffers worse than ignorant because ignorant doesn't care for benevolent
just like benevolent cares for ignorant''

'' Ignorance is winning at the moment not because of the Benevolents but because of The Ignorants''


----------



## paris744




----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


 This is a really nice quote, I like it. :yes


----------



## Silere

Great quotes, just what I needed today.


----------



## Silere

"There is no courage without fear"


----------



## paris744




----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## TeddyAllen

My favorite quote from Hannah Montana: The Movie. Still clearly remember it until now.


----------



## Ladyyybug




----------



## GGTFM

The world should be a livable place not just for the lucky ones, but everyone - me


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *Super Wonderful Awesome Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Very Splendid Job, Keep It Up My Love.*  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


 So true.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Quotes Sweetheart, Very Positive And Uplifting, Keep Up The Fantastic Job, You're Doing Awesome.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Special Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Very Lovely Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## projectfear22

We all should follow this quote

"Using no way as way and having no limitation as limitation" - Bruce Lee


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

"I know that I do not know, therefore I am wise."


----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


good one.


----------



## Nautesque

"Try before you die."


----------



## The Warriors

GGTFM said:


> The world should be a livable place not just for the lucky ones, but everyone - me


 your correct mate it is for everyone not just for the lucky ones for the unlucky too

Don't do things in the hope of Money do things in the hope for Love

Love Should be What the World Glows around


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Positively Fantastic Quotes My Love, You're Doing An Awesome Job Sweetheart, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## WhoDey85

"It's better to wake up awkward than to go to sleep lonely." - Hank Moody 

I wish I had a lot more of this type of attitude about life in general.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Magnificent Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Terrific Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


I like this one. I need to tell myself this.


----------



## paris744




----------



## GamermanRPGKing

ok now I know this seems random but here it is

The strength of the pack is the wolf
and the strength of the wolf is the pack

Even though it from a gaming rap I find it really deep
It says to me that I am important in any group, but you cant always succed on your on like a wolf. the entire line is from the chorus. it goes:

For this is the law of the jungle, as old and as true as the sky.
the wolf that shall keep it may prosper, but the wolf that shall break it must die.
As the creeper that girdles the tree trunk, the law runneth forward and back.
for the strength of the pack is the wolf, and the strength of the wolf is the pack.

Yeah.


----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


very true


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Terrific Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Great Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Gloriously Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Outstanding Job Darling, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## monotonous

maybe you won't be such a disappointment when you are dead


----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


I try everyday


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


 :yes


----------



## karenw

Nicole G said:


> very true


I like this quote, I mean the no ones too busy, prioritising one.


----------



## social worker

_If my heart could do my thinking
And my head begin to feel
I would look upon the world anew
And know what's truly real._

*"I Forgot That Love Existed" by Van Morrison*


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Amazingly Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Fabulous Job You Are Doing, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## deeeanabanana




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Truly Sensational Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart :high5


----------



## To22

“Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.” - Marianne Williamson


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Part of a poem actually-but this will work just the same:

“Hope” is the thing with feathers - 
That perches in the soul - 
And sings the tune without the words - 
And never stops - at all " ~Emily Dickinson 

I like that, it's great to keep hope in your heart. Losing hope is like losing the will to sustain ourselves.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Fairykins




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderfully Lovely Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Tremendous Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastically Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing An Outstanding Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Nicole G

It's always so nice to read these quotes. Gives you a little boost at the start of the day. Thanks for posting all the good quotes!


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Wonderful And Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## cuppy

"...there is strong evidence that the ratio between our individual successes and failures stays the same. Therefore, if you want more successes, you're going to have to be willing to live with more failures."

-- _What I Wish I Knew When I Was 20_ by Tina Seelig


----------



## Fairykins




----------



## Raz C

A quote I came up with and live my life by:

_*"Whenever there is struggle there is a solution...where there's a solution lies greatness...without struggle we would never know how great we can be."*_


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Really Amazing Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Outstanding Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## c224

"I can't believe it's not butter"


----------



## norwegianskies

"The mind is everything; What you think, you become." A very simple quote that was like an epiphany to me when I read it on a yoga book in 2012.


----------



## 525826




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Outstanding Inspiring Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Great Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## To22




----------



## paris744




----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


 :yes


----------



## VictimEternal

He who controls the past , commands the future 
And he who commands the future , conquers the past. - The bible

History is written by the viktor. - common sense


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Positive And Wonderful Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Fantastic Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Lovely Glorious Positive Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## drunkmonkey

"insanity is doing the same things over and over and expecting different results"


----------



## Sinatra

All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them.
-Walt Disney


this includes overcoming SA guys! where theres a will theres a way!


----------



## TheHopeless




----------



## Perception

When you are content to be simply yourself, everyone will respect you.



But more importantly, you will respect yourself.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Really Great Job My Love, Keep It Up, You're Quotes Are Very Wonderful And Positive.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Awesome Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Fantastic Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


 Something I need to remind myself


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Sensationally Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Fantastic Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Lyrite

Every reaction has an equal, and opposite, reaction-einstein

I like this one because if my life was any worse i could disprove one of the most important laws of physics


----------



## paris744




----------



## LolaViola

"Success is walking from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm." - Winston Churchill

"Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time." - Thomas Edison

"Even if you fall on your face, you're still moving forward." - Victor Kiam

"Only in the darkness can you see the stars." - Martin Luther King Jr.

"Leap, and the net will appear." - John Burroughs


----------



## nervousbat

Failures are fingerposts on the road to achievement. - C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Terrific Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Really Fantastic Job Sweetheart, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Positively Outstanding Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Very Awesome Job My Love. :yes :heart:heart


----------



## idk1990

"I prayed for twenty years but received no answer until i prayed with my legs"-Frederick Douglass.

Meaning: if you want something you need to do everything in your power to make it a reality. Don't just sit around and pray for something, but instead DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Positive Uplifting Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Remarkable Job My Love, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## brothersport

Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try again. Fail again. Fail better
Samuel Beckett


----------



## VitalSign

Love many things, for therein lies the true strength, and whosoever loves much performs much, and can accomplish much, and what is done in love is done well.
~ Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## paris744




----------



## SeeYouInDream

A lot of quotes that inspire me come from my favorite book series, the Abarat books by Clive Barker~ And he writes a lot of poems for the book series, so many of my favorites are poems!

Here's the one that I always remember most:

"_Hopelessness is reasonable.

But nothing of worth
in my life
came of reason.
Not my love,
not my art,
not my heaven.

So I am hopeful._"
I can't explain how wonderful that is for me, every time I read it. It's hard to express! But definitely inspiring. Definitely comforting.

I have so many other quotes I wanted to mention, but I'll do that another time I suppose!


----------



## hazel22

LolaViola said:


> "Success is walking from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm." - Winston Churchill
> 
> "Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time." - Thomas Edison
> 
> "Even if you fall on your face, you're still moving forward." - Victor Kiam
> 
> "Only in the darkness can you see the stars." - Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> "Leap, and the net will appear." - John Burroughs


these are all great


----------



## hazel22

Rumi poem:
"Dance, when you're broken open.
Dance, if you've torn the bandage off.
Dance in the middle of the fighting.
Dance in your blood.
Dance when you're perfectly free."

It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring.

“Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall.”

“The most terrible poverty is loneliness, and the feeling of being unloved.” 
― Mother Teresa


----------



## Neo1234

Where there is love,there are ways --Me


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Positive Upbeat Quotes My Love, Keep It Up Because You Are Doing A Really Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastically Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Outstanding Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## oku

"I'll bet you're a good cop. I know you're one of the good cops. We're out here because of the bad cops. You know who they are. Until good cops like you stand up to the bad cops, no one will respect you. I don't want to fear you. I don't want my child to fear you. This is breaking my heart."


----------



## Blaze Crow

"nah I've been though worse than this"-anonymous


----------



## paris744




----------



## VictimEternal

We israelis are disappointed we live in the desert and yet we have no oil - Golda Meyr


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Beautiful Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart, I Love Them, Keep It Up Because You're Doing A Really Outstanding Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Excellent Positive Upbeat Quotes My Love, Awesome Job Posting Them, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## AllieG

A little sappy but: 

Stars only shine after darkness.


----------



## Jonatan

When people enter my bedroom for the first time, they usually have a surprised look on their face.
And no, that’s not because my room is a huge mess, although I admit it is sometimes ;-P

The reason people are often surprised when they enter my bedroom for the first time is because one of the walls in my bedroom is filled with quotes. Motivating quotes, inspiring quotes, quotes about hard work, about being happy, about fear, shame, confidence. you get the idea. 

The reason I hung these quotes on the wall above my bed is that they resonate with me and this way, I get to remind myself every morning before I start my day that “no one can make me feel inferior without my consent” and that “the circumstances are never perfect”, so I better get started on that thing I’ve been wanting to do for a while now.
And every night when I go to bed, I take a look at my wall with a content smirk and realize I lived up to my values that day. Or maybe I didn’t live up to my values and I know I need to do things differently tomorrow.

One of my favorite quotes is: "sometimes just a single genuine smile or compliment can lift a persons spirits to new heights"

I smile at random people everyday, it brightens up my day. And I like to think that it does the same for them.
plus, when I smile at them, 9times out of 10 they smile back. Which means that throughout the day, people are smiling at me, who wouldn't want that?


----------



## willowmore

Depression is a flaw in chemistry, not in character. - not sure who said this -


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Really Wonderful Positive Quotes Darling, Fantastic Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## VictimEternal

The wheels of war are in motion , our destiny within grasp - Kaiser Wilhelm


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Batcat

- Bruce Lee


----------



## Rozco

*I'm not weird, 
I am limited edition. *


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Awesome Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up You're Doing A Fabulous Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastically Glorious Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## sixstringindie

"If you want something you've never had, you've gotta do something you've never done."


----------



## hypnot1c

Read my signature!!


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Way To Go Sweetheart, Awesome Job Posting Wonderful Positive Uplifting Quotes, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## LolaViola

"Failure is the condiment that gives success its flavor." - Truman Capote

"It always seems impossible until it's done." - Nelson Mandela

"Nothing is impossible, the word itself says 'I'm possible'!" - Audrey Hepburn


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Magnificently Positive Wonderful Quotes My Love, Keep It Up Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Superb Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## brothersport

For anyone who has wanted to die
I have been told sometimes
The most healing thing we can do
Is remind ourselves 
Over, and, over, and over
Other people feel this too

- Andrea Gibson

(More about overcoming depression, than it is positive)


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderfully Outstanding Positive Uplifting Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up You're Doing A Very Fantastic Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## scubadiver007

"Quitters Never Win, Winners Never Quit"

"Success only comes from overcoming a fear of failure"

Not sure who but sound good to me.


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## akari

"Society exists only as a mental concept; in the real world there are only individuals."

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Uplifting Positive Fabulous Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Very Awesome Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## VictimEternal

An eye for an eye - Talmud


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastically Lovely Upbeat Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Glorious Job Sweetheart. :heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Terrific Positive Uplifting Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Wonderful Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Excellent Lovely Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Real Bang Up Job My Love, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Reed Richards

Here's two of mine

"There's no fate but what we make for ourselves", first heard it in T2

"The higher the mountain the harder the climb sweeter the victory", Shawn Micheal's said this years ago and its always stuck with me.


----------



## Noto

“I know that pain is the most important thing in the universes. Greater than survival, greater than love, greater even than the beauty it brings about. For without pain, there can be no pleasure. Without sadness, there can be no happiness. Without misery there can be no beauty. And without these, life is endless, hopeless, doomed and damned. 
Adult. You have become adult.” 

― Harlan Ellison


----------



## robyna

*"When one door of happiness closes, another opens, but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one that has been opened for us."*
-Helen Keller


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastically Positive Uplifting Quotes Sweetheart, Really Wonderful Job Darling, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## 7th.Streeter

YAAAAAAAAAY I love all these... this definitely deserves a sticky..

this so soo up lifting especially since I had a rocky day at work
today : p

keep em coming..

my favorite is

"be gentle w/ yourself.. youre doing the best you can"


sometimes I really can be my own worst enemy 
i need to be kinder to myself.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

paris744 said:


> ]


THIS ^

today at work was pretty rocky.. but I can think back to all the times I smiled, and sighed a breathe of relief ^_^

i love the sweet peeps there. : 3


----------



## paris744




----------



## zv915

"Never, ever, ever, ever give up even when, and especially when, there is no chance of winning." — Ann Curry


----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


I need to start doing this. :yes


----------



## Phi1618

Well I am surely gonna sound all cheesy but really really the phrase that keeps me going is not by any celebrity or anything. It's this:

*I love you* -Natalie

It really makes me want to keep on existing. It gives me a purpose. :3

She has made an account here too to help out people. You can find her as "Vividly Dreaming." You should definitely friend her, she's amazing at everything! c:


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Amazingly Positive Inspiring Quotes, Keep It Up My Love, You're Doing A Really Really Fabulous Job Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Outstanding Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Amazingly Fabulous Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Positively Glorious Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up You're Doing A Fantastic Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## MoveAlong91

Quote: www.google.com/search?q=hemingway+q...est.com%2Fpin%2F24488391696576021%2F;736;1153


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Positive Uplifting Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Very Splendid Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Upbeat Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Super Awesome Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Amazing Uplifting Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Fabulous Job You Are Doing, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## paris744




----------



## chilip

In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Positive Upbeat Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Really Great Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Uplifting Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Magnificent Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Fabulous Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It The Good Work, You're Doing A Very Brilliant Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## bfs

"You Matter" -Therapist

Seriously...for some reason it just dawned to me when I heard it. "I do have an opinion and it should be counted like everyone elses."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Amazingly Uplifting Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Super Fantastic Job Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## classicalpaint

Normal people have hard lives; nobody really has it easy. Add Social Anxiety Disorder to the mix and it is nearly impossible to function normally. Many people see those of us with mental disorder as weak, but don't you think it just proves we're stronger?


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

No amount of rumination of analyses have ever fixed a relationship problem. Never. Not in the entirety of the world’s history. So why choose to engage in so much thought and devote so much energy to a person who you feel has wronged you?


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Upbeat Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Super Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

"When we hit our lowest point, we are open to the greatest change."


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fabulously Positive Upbeat Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Real Bang Up Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up You're Doing A Glorious Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## jsmith92

This one really speaks to me


----------



## paris744




----------



## Pallando




----------



## GroupTherapy

I's sure out of the hundreds of tabs this one has already been posted, but here you go:
"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, and fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people will not feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It is not just in some of us; it is in everyone and as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give others permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others." - Marianne Williamson


----------



## paris744




----------



## jsmith92

jsmith92 said:


> This one really speaks to me


I can now confirm that this is total bull****


----------



## jsmith92

paris744 said:


>


This is not true. My behavior will never change.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Upbeat Positive Lovely Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Bang Up Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Positive Uplifting Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Wonderful job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Glorious Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## deeeanabanana

“Owning your own feelings, rather than blaming them on someone else, is the mark of a person who has moved from contracted to expanded awareness.”

Deepak Chopra


----------



## deeeanabanana

Pallando said:


>


Thank you for sharing. I'll be borrowing this. It applies to my life right now painfully accurate.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Amazing Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetie, Keep it Up You're Doing A Really Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Outstanding Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Really Great Job Sweetheart, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Wonderful Uplifting Quotes Honey Bunny, You're Doing An Absolute Brilliant Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Hylar

"If something comes into your mind, let it come in and let it go out. It won't stay long."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastic Upbeat Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up You're Doing A Really Outstanding Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## FWMY

"Used to give a ***** what people thought, hoping that they would notice. Stopped giving a ***** because music gotta be the only motive."

-Logic


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Uplifting Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Very Inspiring Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Upbeat Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Really Fabulous Job Darling, Keep It Up Sweetheart. You Rock.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Blaze Crow

A quote i keep thinking in my darkest moments " nah I had worse".


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Wonderful Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Very Fantastic Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## paris744




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Splendid Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Fantastic Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Upbeat Positive Quotes Sweetie, Keep It Up You're Doing A Really Terrific Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Very Fantastic Uplifting Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Fabulous Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Genuinely Outstanding Upbeat Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Lovely Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## BuggingMe

"People fail because they don't realize how much effort it actually takes to succeed."
"Miracles don't happen by chance, they are created with sheer hard work"

They really inspire me and push me foward. They always make me wonder "Am I trying with all my heart?"


----------



## Passacaglia

"Intelligence without ambition is a bird without wings" - Salvador Dail


----------



## paris744




----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; what I can say is they must change if they are to get better. -Georg C. Lichtenberg



Everything you’ve ever wanted is on the other side of fear. - George Adair




If a thing loves, it is infinite. — William Blake


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Really Fantastic Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Very Awesome Job Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## JustThisGuy

"I am learning to trust the journey even when I do not understand it." - Mila Bron


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Uplifting Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Very Fantastic Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Awesome Upbeat Positive Quotes Sweetie, You're Doing A Very Lovely Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Cmasch




----------



## paris744

Cmasch said:


>


Great Quote!


----------



## Cmasch

paris744 said:


> Great Quote!


Thank you! I've been here like 2+ months and have never seen this thread lol.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Uplifting Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Magnificent Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## Inknotmink94

Worrying doesn't take away tomorrow's troubles, it takes away today's peace


----------



## paris744




----------



## Havoc1245

In an hour of Darkness a blind man is the best guide. In an age of Insanity look to the madman to show the way.


----------



## Havoc1245

If a job's worth doing it's worth dying for!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

_"Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place." _


----------



## In Search

“Death is not the greatest loss in life
The greatest loss is what dies inside while still alive. 
Never surrender.”
– Tupac Shakur


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Great Positive Uplifting Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Amazing Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Positive Inspiring Quotes Sweetie, Keep It Up Darling You're Doing A Fantastic Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Absolutely Wonderful Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Super Lovely Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Dextro94

“If you ever start taking things too seriously, just remember that we are talking monkeys on an organic spaceship flying through the universe.”

Gotta love Joe Rogan. Golden dude. 

It'd be my greatest dream to live his life for a day.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Uplifting Quotes Sweetheart, Awesome Job Posting Them, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Milestiba

*Faster, faster, until the thrill of speed overcomes the fear of death.

- Hunter S. Thompson*


----------



## Tonightsagoodnight

*Maya Angelou (RIP, oh brilliant woman)*

We, unaccustomed to courage
exiles from delight
live coiled in shells of loneliness
until love leaves its high holy temple
and comes into our sight
to liberate us into life.

Love arrives
and in its train come ecstasies
old memories of pleasure
ancient histories of pain.
Yet if we are bold,
love strikes away the chains of fear
from our souls.

We are weaned from our timidity
In the flush of love's light
we dare be brave
And suddenly we see
that love costs all we are
and will ever be.
Yet it is only love
which sets us free.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Haz606

...celebrate this chance to be alive and breathing.

Sung in an uplifting way by James Maynard Keenan (from Tool) in this song:


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Wonderful Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Marvelous Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Cmasch

Inknotmink94 said:


> Worrying doesn't take away tomorrow's troubles, it takes away today's peace


My dad has this on his Refrigerator haha. Good quote!


----------



## Cmasch




----------



## jmjheart

The brave may not live forever, but the cautious do not live at all


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Beautiful Lovely Positive Upbeat Quotes My Love, I Love Them, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Fantastic Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 You're Quotes Are Really Uplifting Sweetheart, Very Very Positive And Awesome, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Fantastic Job Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Glorious Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetie, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Blag

Ohh my god, its all picture quotes, -_-, its like somebody just googled "positive quotes" in google images and posted it all over here. I'll post some stuff which keeps me going:

"Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life." - Confucius

"Only the dead have seen the end of war" - Plato

"For men may come and men may go, But I go on for ever." - Alfred Lord Tennyson


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

"rwaaar" - Godzilla


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Fantastic Positive Quotes My Love, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Super Awesome Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## Cmasch

<3 Monty Python. Simple comedic commentary to live by.


----------



## TheLastShy

"I am the greatest. Everyone else is just trash." ~DoubleLift


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Fantastic Positive Upbeat Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Super Lovely Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Vacateer




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Beautiful Loving Upbeat Positive Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Truely Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

"So we die before our own eyes; so we see some chapters of our lives come to their natural end." -Sarah Orne Jewett

"The worst enemy to creativity is self-doubt." -Sylvia Plath 

"Social anxiety isn't a locked door. Social anxiety is convincing yourself that a door is locked, obsessing over who locked it--why they locked it-- and searching for a key you don't really want to find because, more than anything, you're terrified of what's on the other side. Not all doors are locked. Try to remember that." -Someone on the internet, somewhere


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Awesome Positive Fabulous Quotes Sweetie, Keep It Up, You're Doing An Outstanding Job Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## Cmasch

from Chael Sonnen's reddit questions.

"set BIG goals and work HARD to achieve them. If anybody tries to stop you, run right over them."
-Chael Sonnen


----------



## Catlover2525

"Only as high as I reach can I grow. 
Only as far as I seek can I go. 
Only as deep as I look can I see. 
Only as much as I dream can I be." -Karen Ravn


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Lovely Positive Fantastic Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Super Awesome Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## Henhar

"Comparison is the death of joy." - Mark Twain


----------



## Akashic Records

Confucius say:
“Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance.”


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Outstanding Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## jakester13




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Terrific Upbeat Positive Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Fantastic Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## ApathyDivine

Something my coworker said today. "It is what it is,until you do something to change it"


----------



## Wylini

"I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant. It is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are."


----------



## Fetchbarbie

my signature is my favorite quote. to me...it shows that no matter what ugly disaster comes your way...something beautiful will always come out of it...no matter how broken you are...you still can create/do beautiful things...


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Lovely Positive Uplifting Quotes Darling, You're Doing An Outstanding Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## LoveMissesG

"And still I rise." - Maya Angelou


----------



## dontwaitupforme

"Success comes from finding out where you went wrong and correcting it."

- Katherine Hepburn


----------



## dotBSC

My personal quote reposted from another thread. 

"_*Happiness is not about changing your surroundings and circumstances, it's about changing your mindset and attitude towards the very same things and letting them themselves adapt to you and your desires. *_"

And to put it into perspective - happiness comes not from social status, friends, wealth or even our achievements, it comes from our attitude towards life - everything else will come naturally as a result.

Most of us here tend to think that they need more confidence, more friends and more popularity to be happy, when in fact all they want is that feeling of self-acceptance and piece of mind telling us that the life is great. External triggers like friends and confidence or winning a lottery (lol) can obviously help to some degree, but it's definitely not a given that being popular, confident and great looking, wealthy (you name it..) you will be happy. Happiness comes from inside, not outside. How many times have you told yourself "If only THIS thing could go away, I would be so much happier!" or "If only I could have/do THAT..." or "If only I could change my job" etc. only to find out later on that it in a longer term it made very little difference on the way you feel? Dunno about you, but it happened way too many times for me in the past! That's because our way of thinking (essentially - our interpretation of life) is to blame for this - nothing else. 'Good' circumstances will follow us themselves and happen as a reflection of our proper mindset.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

"Instinct is a lie, told by a fearful body, hoping to be wrong."


----------



## Ashley123

Ephesians 6 12: For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms.


----------



## twitchy666

*You've put me in training*

Too many years stooping to a droopy level I'm locked in a no-way-back state
Climbing the ladders. Each interview teaches me there won't be another one.

Luck overrides effort. One day not working = end of career.

A lot of times I've had nothing to do. A few weeks off course. Out to pasture. Scrambled balance between applications, approaches of recruiters, phone calls, invites to interviews. Having to put one on hold while preparing for next one.

How natural? Dogs, cats, birds all do headshake regularly. Told by parents or friends? I can't do that move.


----------



## dotBSC

twitchy666 said:


> Too many years stooping to a droopy level I'm locked in a no-way-back state
> Climbing the ladders. Each interview teaches me there won't be another one.
> 
> Luck overrides effort. One day not working = end of career.
> 
> A lot of times I've had nothing to do. A few weeks off course. Out to pasture. Scrambled balance between applications, approaches of recruiters, phone calls, invites to interviews. Having to put one on hold while preparing for next one.
> 
> How natural? Dogs, cats, birds all do headshake regularly. Told by parents or friends? I can't do that move.


It's not all about the luck. :b

Kids in Africa would say that you are extremely lucky, do you feel this way? That's all relative, just like you now think (I assume) that naturally confident and out-going people must be happy - they have their own problems and worries to deal with no matter how successful they might look from the outside.

PS. I'am actually referring more to your signature than the post itself, but they seem to resemble the same idea to some extent.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Beautiful Positive Uplifting Quotes My Love, Keep It Up You're Doing A Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## jakester13




----------



## jakester13

Don't waste your life trying to impress other people. Do what you love, love what you do. 

This means you hun


----------



## paris744




----------



## Fangirl96

[B"Every day is another chance to make your dreams come true"[/B]. I never really get attached to quotes, but when i read this one a few years ago it just stuck to me. It helps me remember to live one day at the time and you can take a small or big step to make your dreams come true any day you want.


----------



## Barentin

"He who loves by the sword shall die by the sword , and i'm not being passive ! "


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Outstanding Positive Uplifting Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up Sweetie, You're Doing A Glorious Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## SummerRae

Trust _no one._


----------



## Starrii

Start everyday with new hope, leave bad memories behind & have faith for a better tomorrow.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Super Awesome Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## SummerRae

I was in the winter of my life, and the men I met along the road were my only summer.
At night I fell asleep with visions of myself, dancing and laughing and crying with them.
Three years down the line of being on an endless world tour, and my memories of them were the only things that sustained me, and my only real happy times.
I was a singer - not a very popular one,
I once had dreams of becoming a beautiful poet, but upon an unfortunate series of events saw those dreams dashed and divided like a million stars in the night sky that I wished on over and over again, sparkling and broken.
But I didn't really mind because I knew that it takes getting everything you ever wanted, and then losing it to know what true freedom is.
When the people I used to know found out what I had been doing, how I'd been living, they asked me why - but there's no use in talking to people who have home.
They have no idea what it's like to seek safety in other people - for home to be wherever you lay your head.
I was always an unusual girl.
My mother told me I had a chameleon soul, no moral compass pointing due north, no fixed personality; just an inner indecisiveness that was as wide and as wavering as the ocean...
And if I said I didn't plan for it to turn out this way I'd be lying...
Because I was born to be the other woman.
Who belonged to no one, who belonged to everyone.
Who had nothing, who wanted everything, with a fire for every experience and an obsession for freedom that terrified me to the point that I couldn't even talk about it, and pushed me to a nomadic point of madness that both dazzled and dizzied me.









~ldr


----------



## Ckg2011

*The only difference between a good day and a bad day is your attitude.*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *The only difference between a good day and a bad day is your attitude.*


:heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## member123

Attitude of a person is not the same...it changes according to people.


----------



## MeHereThere

"Do not seek to follow in the footsteps of the wise, Seek what they sought"
- Basho.


----------



## Aloe vera

"You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Lovely Positive Upbeat Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Amazing Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Positive Uplifting Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Magnificent Job, Keep It Up Honey Bunny.  :heart:heart


----------



## Mrs Salvatore




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful And Lovely Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Fantastic Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart. :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Amazing Upbeat Positive Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Great Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## RubixQ

When I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I hated school growing up. It was only when I graduated from high school that I gained an appreciation for education. Anyway, for some reason I memorized the following quote:

Manual dexterity, walking upright, and an increasing intellectual ability, were 
to contribute significantly to the adaptability and success of the human 
species.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Lovely Upbeat Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Very Awesome Job Darling, Keep It Up  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fabulous Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Glorious Job Honey Bunny.  :heart:heart


----------



## Willtochange99

If you are stuck, drop a grenade and leap with faith.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Uplifting Positive Quotes Honey Bunny, You're Doing A Very Wonderful Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## EvonneEzell

I stayed on my own path and did not follow the herd. I made a way for myself. - Eartha Kitt


----------



## paris744

EvonneEzell said:


> I stayed on my own path and did not follow the herd. I made a way for myself. - Eartha Kitt


Great Quote.


----------



## Tadashi

“There is a huge amount of freedom that comes to you when you take nothing personally.”


----------



## radiantrose

"He shall cover you with His feathers,
And under His wings you shall take refuge;
His truth shall be your shield and buckler."

Psalm 91:4
(The Bible)


----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

Listen to the MUSTN'TS, child,
Listen to the DON'TS
Listen to the SHOULDN'TS
The IMPOSSIBLES, the WONT'S
Listen to the NEVER HAVES
Then listen close to me-
Anything can happen, child,
ANYTHING can be.

-- Shel Silverstein


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Job Sweetie, You're Quotes Are Really Lovely Positive And Great, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## social worker

"Perfect is the enemy of good"


----------



## SoniaH

> Joy lacks the great king without love; water drop lacks vast desert
> The man is a well where the emptiness always
> start again
> Joy lacks the great king without love; water drop lacks vast desert
> The man is a well where the emptiness always
> start again.


-Baudelaire


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Beautiful Quotes Sweetheart, Very Positive And Lovely, Keep It Up Darling, You're Doing A Fantastic Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## arja

“No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.” 
― Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Don Aman

* "We don't see the world as it is, we see it as we are" *

― *Anaïs Nin*


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up You're Doing A Really Lovely Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## moory

Some days you will be the light for others, and some days you will need some light from them. As long as there is light, there is hope, and there is a way.


----------



## moory

One more


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## paris744




----------



## AnxiousSkins

'Cause in a room full of loud the most punk thing is quiet. In a room full of "**** you" the most punk thing is "Thank you."' - Patrick Stump


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## killahwail




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Mxx1

Not quotes, but short films, which have a good message.


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Positive Qutes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You Are Doing A Super Fantastic Job Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

this one helps me alot so i consider it alot and share it quite often, if i think it suits the situation.
though dont ask me where its from.

a day of worry is more exhausting than a week of work.


----------



## sparkleandshin333

THE BEST WAY OUT IS ALWAYS THROUGH- Albert Einstein (I think shhh) I love this because it's the truth.......just take a deep breath and go through it


----------



## luhan_7

"What's wrong with selfishness and egotism? We live to die smiling, don't we?" 
― Kazuya Minekura

Saiyuki is a manga filled with inpirational quotes


----------



## tronjheim

"Of course it is happening inside your head, Harry, but why on earth should that mean that it is not real."


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## pmahones

SPRIAL OUT BUM BUM BUM BUM kEEP GOING!


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Excellent Quotes Sweetheart Very Positive, You're Doing A Wonderful Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## tronjheim

When the cherry petals of Magic Romance Academy are in bloom, anthyding can hadplen.


----------



## shygymlover

every champion was once a contender that refused to give up


----------



## lifecobra

Its your road and yours alone. others may walk it with you, but no one can walk it for you.


----------



## lifecobra

Sometimes you don't get closure, you just move on.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Great Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Fantastic Job Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Beautiful Positive Quotes Buttercup, You're Doing A Wonderful Job Darling, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## noctilune

"We're all just walking each other home." - Ram Dass


----------



## Chas A Roo

“And, when you want something, all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it.” 
― Paulo Coelho, The Alchemist


----------



## paris744




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

futureMD said:


> "The way I see it, you can be anything you want to be. If your mind can perceive it, and your heart truly believes it, then you are half way there and all you have to do is do it." -- Unknown
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if life was this easy ? lol


yes lol


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Not everything is black and white I'm afraid"


----------



## nolan92

U can bring me down but u will never keep me down


----------



## Nicole G

paris744 said:


>


I like these two.


----------



## LolaViola

"Nothing is impossible, the word itself says 'I'm possible'!" - Audrey Hepburn


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Very Awesome Job Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Fantastic Positive Quotes Honey Bunny, You're Doing An Outstanding Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## Iwannabemyself

It ought to be fun and inspiring. If it's not fun, you're wasting your life. Don't waste yours. Have some fun.


----------



## Gojira

Just be you, and if people don't like it, well, ***** them*. :cig


----------



## gopherinferno




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Great Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Very Fantastic Job Sweetie. :heart:heart


----------



## Cmasch




----------



## TwistedTransistor

Test your might. I live by those words.


----------



## moory




----------



## Surly Wurly

Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure... than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat.

Theodore Roosevelt

most of us sittin here too scared to even _try_


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Great Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333




----------



## AmbiValenzia

On the grave of many people mourns silently their unlived life. - Georg Jellinek


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Awesome Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Outstanding Job, Keep It Up Honey Bunny.  :heart:heart


----------



## brandini734

"Be the person that when your feet touch the floor in the morning the Devil says, 'Aw ****... they're up.'"


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 I Love The Quotes Sweetheart, Very Positive, Keep It Up My Love, You're Doing A Fantastic Job Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## michaelgregoryii

Growth is never "over." You will never be "complete." The only thing to do is to keep moving forward but enjoy every second of the journey and process, because that journey is your life."


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Positive Lovely Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing An Awesome Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## andreamartinez

My favorite quote is:

'Life is a series of spontaneous changes. Don't resist them; that only creates sorrow. Let reality be reality. Let things flow naturally forward in whatever way they like.


----------



## Mrshyness

Mine is more of a speech. But it always makes me feel better because it reminds me how small we are in the universe and that a persons opinion can never change that.


Look again at that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there-on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam.

The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot.

Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark. In our obscurity, in all this vastness, there is no hint that help will come from elsewhere to save us from ourselves.

The Earth is the only world known so far to harbor life. There is nowhere else, at least in the near future, to which our species could migrate. Visit, yes. Settle, not yet. Like it or not, for the moment the Earth is where we make our stand.

It has been said that astronomy is a humbling and character-building experience. There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world. To me, it underscores our responsibility to deal more kindly with one another, and to preserve and cherish the pale blue dot, the only home we've ever known.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Fabulous Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up You're Doing A Very Wonderful Job My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Sweetheart You Posted Some Wonderful Positive Quotes, Awesome Job, Keep It Up Buttercup.  :heart:heart


----------



## moory




----------



## TenYears




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

moory said:


>


 Powerful Positive Quotes My Love, You're Doing A Really Fabulous Job, Keep It Up Buttercup.  :heart:heart


----------



## Florawr

*Never get so busy making a living that you forget to make a life.
*

Because it's so easy to get bogged down with routine and work but you have live the life you make, so of course you want it to be amazing.


----------



## androidbeepboop

"Forgive the past by loving the present." -Kathryn Short


----------



## paris744




----------



## Tiffiduliu

"If you believe that you can do it then you're right but if you believe that you are incapable of doing it then you're also right."


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Romyouless

Try to be alive. You will be dead soon enough


----------



## nihilistquestion

"Here's your bravery test!" - Bob Ross


----------



## MaePa

"I train b/c I want to defeat myself, defeat the 'me' who couldn't do it yesterday so I can be better today."


----------



## zomb

Are you scared? Let me tell you about scared. 
There's so much blood and oxygen Pumping though your brain it's like rocket fuel, right now you could run faster 
And fight harder, you could jump higher than ever in your life, And you are so alert it's like you can slow down time.
What's wrong with scared. Scared is a superpower.


----------



## BackToThePast

Let me give you some advice bast***. Never forget what you are. The rest of the world will not. Wear it like armor, and it can never be used to hurt you.


----------



## ChrissyQ

"Being yourself is one of the most attractive rebellions one can partake in"


----------



## srschirm

ChrissyQ said:


> "Being yourself is one of the most attractive rebellions one can partake in"


I like!


----------



## ChrissyQ

srschirm said:


> I like!


Hi srschirm! Nice to see you again! Hope you are doing swell!


----------



## paris744




----------



## RonnieMerrell

Do whatever you can today. Don't wait for tomorrow. It's unsure.


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Super Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Fantastic Job Buttercup.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Terrific Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing An Awesome Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## Loopsonshoes

Life is a movie and you're always the main character. Everyone else are side cast. You have the power to change your cast when needed and never let one them become the star. It means your giving the spotlight to your own creation.


----------



## rockfest7822

Not Religious, but taken liberally from the bible. 

"For when I am weak, I am strong."


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## meandernorth




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Sweetheart These Are Super Fabulous Positive Quotes, You're Doing A Really Wonderful Job, Keep It Up My Love.  :heart:heart


----------



## 2Milk

It don't make sense, goin' to heaven wit the goodie-goodies
Dressed in white, I like black Tims and black hoodies
God will probably have me on some real strict ****


----------



## estse

"To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment." - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## estse

"If the audience knew what they wanted then they wouldn't be the audience, they would be the artist." - Alan Moore


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Super Great Job Darling. :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing Really Wonderful Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## nanamisama

_It always seems impossible until it's done_

This has helped me get through the toughest situations


----------



## paris744




----------



## dune87




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Awesome Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up My Love, You're Doing A Wonderful Job.  :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Glorious Positive Quotes Darling, You're Doing A Lovely Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## FrostLily




----------



## FrostLily




----------



## Smallfry

Hurt no living thing
-Christina Rossetti


----------



## FrostLily




----------



## paris744




----------



## Wayde

“You never change things by fighting the existing reality. To change something, build a new model that makes the existing model obsolete.”


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Sweetheart These Are Really Positive And Lovely Quotes, You're Doing A Super Fabulous Job, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## FixMeNow

My current signature.


----------



## dune87

This one. just this one.


----------



## sophmore12

I like paris744's signature a lot
" Be Curious, Not Judgmental " 
~ Walt Whitman

A lot of these contributions are so thoughtful. This is a good thread.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing An Awesome Job, Keep It Up Sunshine.  :heart:heart


----------



## gisellemarx

A really good one for me is "The world isn't split into good people and Death Eaters" from Sirius Black in Order of the Phoenix. Sometimes I have to remember that, with my frequent black-and-white thinking.

Also, I know it's not a quote, but the song "Happy" by Marina and the Diamonds really touches me some way and inspires me.


----------



## CookieCrumble

The meaning of life is to give life a meaning.

The secret of happiness is to count your blessings while others are adding up their troubles.

Prove yourself to yourself not others.

For everything you have lost, you have gained something else.

Remind yourself that you don't have to do what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Noca

Those who say they can and those who say they can't are both usually right.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"Off in the distance, the mildly uncomfortable wooden seat calls my name. I hear it. It knows me. It beckons me to sit and release the pent up ghosts of my daily meals and all my snacks. I resist but the pressure builds and builds. I know this simply will not end well. There will be wet, eruptive bass and splashing. Life will still be the same afterwards, but only until next time"


----------



## Lacrimosa Night

"Always alone among men, I come home to dream by myself and to give myself over to all the forces of my melancholy. My thoughts dwell on death... What fury drives me to wish for my own destruction? No doubt because I see no place for myself in this world." - Napoleon Bonaparte. I love this quote it gives hope that one day things will change and no matter how dark things may seem theres always a chance my dreams will become reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paris744




----------



## Jermster91

True friends are the ones that glare at you when you push them away, hug you when you need it, and pull you off the bridge when your about to jump. Bad friends wish you luck on the way down.


----------



## JDsays

I've had to think about this quote for a while until I finally got what it meant.


----------



## cosmicslop

@JDsays What is the meaning behind it? I find the quote intriguing but don't quite get what it's trying to say. I know very little about Zen.

--------


----------



## Jermster91

If you are depressed you are living in the past. If you are anxious you are living in the future. If you are at peace, you are living in the present


----------



## JDsays

cosmicslop said:


> @JDsays What is the meaning behind it? I find the quote intriguing but don't quite get what it's trying to say. I know very little about Zen.
> 
> --------


I have yet to read the book this quote came from but "the beginner's mind" intrigued me because I heard it on a TED talk.

From what I've looked into, the quote is akin to having an open mind. The "beginner's mind" opens up a whole range of ideas and possibilities whereas the expert narrows in on something and realizes there's only a few things can be done.

I'll give you a personal example of mine. When I first started getting into graphic design and learning photoshop, I thought I could create anything. I was looking at these amazing graphic artists online and I had this idea in my head that I could create amazing works of art. Well as time went by, I learned a bunch of different techniques in Photoshop and created some ok art pieces. Fast forward a couple years, I look back at these graphic artists and realize how they did certain things, and what effects, filters and tools they used to create their art.

The whole idea is when you're in the beginner's mind, that opens up new things you haven't thought of before. Whereas for the expert, the expert is more inhibited and has seen everything. The expert knows what's going to happen next or what needs to be done. 
Don't get me wrong, it's great to be an expert in things, but it tends to be boring. Being in the beginner's mind let's you absorb everything and take in a wide range of things beyond your limitations. It's going outside the realm of one's normalcy.

Maybe you can relate if you've ever tried a new hobby or skill. Or for example, starting college, and picking a major.
Hope that explains it.


----------



## ByStorm

Replace fear of the unknown with curiosity. 


dune87 said:


> This one. just this one.


Really like this one, thanks.


----------



## ByStorm

Replace fear of the unknown with curiosity.


dune87 said:


> This one. just this one.


Really like this one, thanks.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


There is a way around every problem.


Etc.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

True friends are the ones that glare at you when you push them away, hug you when you need it, and pull you off the bridge when your about to jump. Bad friends wish you luck on the way down.


----------



## cosmicslop

@JDsays

Oh that makes sense. Thanks for explaining it. I love TED talk vids so I'm definitely going to look for it and watch it myself. I would love to always look at things with a mindset like that.


----------



## paris744




----------



## DiscardYourFear

"If a blind person leads a blind person, both of them will fall into a hole."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Lovely Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Fabulous Job Buttercup.  :heart:heart


----------



## Wanderlust89

It's in my signature!


----------



## paris744




----------



## Anxiolytic

To fathom Hell or soar angelic; just take a pinch of psychedelic. -Humphry Osmond


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Awesome Quotes Darling, You're Doing Such A Fabulous Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## SilentKitten

Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal; nothing on earth can help the man with the wrong mental attitude.

Tomas Jefferson


----------



## paris744




----------



## JDsays




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetie, Keep Up The Great Work, You're Doing Fabulous Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Magnficent Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Super Terrific Job, Keep It Up Buttercup.  :heart:heart


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters

JDsays said:


>


So true!!

_*"Find a place inside where there's joy, and the joy will burn out the pain."*_
 Joseph Campbell

*"Knowing is not enough- we must apply;*
*Willing is not enough, we must do."* Geothe
*"Constant dripping hollows out a stone." *Lucretius
*"Success is the sum of small efforts, repeated day in and day out"*- Robert Collier


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"Look on the bright side. At least you have arms and legs"


----------



## joolz

"I will not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
I will face my fear.
I will let it pass through me.
Where the fear has gone,
there shall be nothing.
Only I will remain."

(I prefer the mini-series version of the Litany Against Fear.)


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Fantastic Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Wonderful Job Darling, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## SilkyJay

Opportunities to find deeper powers within ourselves come when life seems most challenging.


We must let go of the life we have planned, so as to accept the one that is waiting for us.


----------



## catcharay

paris744 said:


>


I really like this set of quotes.

Helping me lately:

It's only true if you believe in it.

A year from now, you will have wished you started today.


----------



## Sheeds121

"Some flowers need the harshest of conditions to bloom beautifully"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Death is just another thing on the agenda, kind of. Yeah, it’s scary, but the only reason it’s scary is cause you don’t know what’s next, or if there is a next. So, it’s kind of like sitting in the dark. So you can either choose to be freaking out in the dark, and thinking, “Okay, what’s out there?"or you can just relax and just fall asleep. And just be happy and content with everything. ~ Zach Sobiech


----------



## odetoanoddity

"All I know, all I know, is keep breathing" from the song 'Keep Breathing' by The Slakadeliqs ft. Justin Nozuka.






I've played this song on repeat recently.

Breathe through the pain, disappointment and anger. They pass. You remain.

I think it's a good reminder to just focus on your breathing, and how whatever you're feeling, gets expelled with each exhale 

There's another quote that also inspires me right now:

"So long as I keep breathing I can find my way" from the song 'Hold Out' by The Reign of Kindo.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Terrific Job, Keep It Up Darling.  :heart:heart


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Terrific Positive Quotes Sweetheart, You're Doing A Really Super Job, Keep It Up Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## sophieamat

Stay positive.


----------



## sophieamat

Positive affirmations are becoming a positive habit for me.

Stay positive.


----------



## SilkyJay

If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Wonderful Positive Quotes Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Great Job Sweetie. :heart:heart


----------



## Cmasch

Simple, but I like it.


----------



## The Wolf




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Postive Quotes Sweetie, You Are Doing A Lovely Job, Keep It Up Sweetheart. You Rock.  :heart:heart


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Violet Romantic

*Happiness can be found in the darkest of times, if one only remembers to turn on the light.*


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Very Wonderful Positive Quote Sweetheart, You're Doing Such An Awesome Job, Keep It Up Buttercup.  :heart:heart


----------



## Maverick34

"Let everything happen to you. Beauty & terror. Just keep going. No feeling is final" ~ Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## Arbre

"I know that I know nothing"


----------



## Deadly Assassin

"Names don't matter. What's important is how you live your life." ~ Ramza


----------



## shygymlover

A champion was once a contender that refused to give up 
Hard work dedication 
Fight or flight 
You dont always get what you wish for ,you always get what you work for 
if it was easy everyone would be doing it


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## EternalTime

“Remember, you cannot be both young and wise. Young people who pretend to be wise to the ways of the world are mostly just cynics. Cynicism masquerades as wisdom, but it is the farthest thing from it. Because cynics don’t learn anything. Because cynicism is a self-imposed blindness, a rejection of the world because we are afraid it will hurt us or disappoint us. Cynics always say no. But saying “yes” begins things. Saying “yes” is how things grow. Saying “yes” leads to knowledge. “Yes” is for young people. So for as long as you have the strength to, say “yes'.” - Stephen Colbert


----------



## poisongenius

"Fear is the thief of success, after all, and hesitancy is the killer of time."
Light Yagami, from a Death Note fan fiction - unfortunately I have forgotten its name.


----------



## meepie

All those who wander are not lost - JRR Tolkien


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Nicole G

^^ very true


----------



## vsaxena

"Well I won't back down, no I won't back down
You could stand me up at the gates of hell
But I won't back down

Gonna stand my ground, won't be turned around
And I'll keep this world from draggin' me down
Gonna stand my ground and I won't back down"

~ Tom Petty






#FaveSong

I use it to remind myself why I must never back down from my convictions and values, regardless of the dissent and opposition I face.


----------



## vsaxena

One more:

"The most radical revolutionary will become a conservative the day after the revolution." ~ German intellectual Hannah Arendt


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Wonderful Positive Quotes Sweetheart, Great Job You Rock Buttercup, Keep It Up.  :heart:heart


----------



## N7engineer

*From Avatar The Legend of Aang*

Zuko: Then there is no hope at all

Iroh: No, Zuko! You must never give in to despair. Allow yourself to slip down that road and you surrender to your lowest instincts.

From Avatar dlDay


----------



## Overdrive

"Ideals are peaceful, history is violent"


----------



## pied vert

I met just a random person one night, and the next day, he casually messaged me this:

"I had a dream I was in bed with you but we were just talking and you seemed mad that we were only talking."

I loved it.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Super Terrific Positive Quotes Buttercup, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Really Amazing Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart


----------



## SeraphSoul

This actually helps sometimes.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## BAC




----------



## Repix

You might not think that Programmers are Artists, but programming is an extremely creative profession. It's logic-based creativity.

- John Romero


----------



## Mr Fluff




----------



## RoyalRomeo

Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life.

Confucius

Read more at: http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/c/confucius134717.html


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Crisigv

Just saw this on Instagram:

"Every sixty seconds you spend upset is a minute of happiness you'll never get back."
-Unknown

Doesn't necessarily have to be happiness, but just good feelings.


----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

@paris744 ^^^^^

*Really Lovely Positive Quotes Sweetie, Keep It Up You're Doing A Very Wonderful Job Sweetheart.  :heart:heart:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze *


----------



## TheGuardian

"Fears just tell you what your weaknesses are"
"Someday you'll realize how small your worries and fears are"

"Doesn't matter if you win or lose, its about whether or not you get back up after being knocked down" 


Okay i'll admit, i heard these from an AMV(anime music video) but i still thought they were inspiring. >_>


----------



## rm123

"All of these long, painful and confusing days are necessary for me to become who I am meant to be." -unknown
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaladDays

"The most precious possession you have in the world is your own people"

- Adolf Hitler


----------



## 629753




----------



## katrin1234

"Noble deeds and hot baths are the best cures for depression." ― Dodie Smith, I Capture the Castle
"Do just once what others say you can't do, and you will never pay attention to their limitations again." - James R. Cook
"We learn from failure, not from success." - Bram Stoker
http://undepress.net/depression-quotes-motivational-words-that-will-help-you-out/


----------



## MTCC27

"To be the best, you gotta beat the best. Woooooooo!" - Ric Flair


----------



## Ckg2011

"Hang Loose And Shut Up." - Flavor Flav.


----------



## Shakes94

Whatever doesn't kill me better run.


----------



## Maverick34

Ckg2011 said:


> "Hang Loose And Shut Up." - Flavor Flav.


"Yeaaaaa boy" (can't believe he was with Brigitte Nielsen)


----------



## AllTheSame

People only have as much power over you as you are willing to give them.


----------



## shy pt




----------



## AllTheSame

There's also a clip from Dogma that I want to post here *sooo* badly but I know I'd just get banned lol.

From that movie "Chasing Amy".
Silent Bob:
"No, idiot. It was a mistake. I didn't hate her. I wasn't disgusted with her. I was afraid. At that moment, I felt small, like... like I'd lacked experience, like I'd never be on her level, like I'd never be enough for her or something like that, you know what I'm saying? But, what I did not get, she didn't care. She wasn't looking for that guy anymore. She was... she was looking for me, for the Bob. But, uh, by the time I figure this all out, it was too late, man. She moved on, and all I had to show for it was some foolish pride, which then gave way to regret. She was the girl, I know that now. But I pushed her away. So, I've spent every day since then chasing Amy... so to speak".


----------



## Ampata

*You don't die...*

if you fall into water. You die only if you don't swim.


----------



## Winds

So what about the real possibility
Perfection only lives in your mind
And what if we both have the ability
To be the one that we hoped to find
Get out the way of your happiness
Let go of all you know that's not true
Why should we call for a better day
When now's the time to see it through

On a day, on a day like today
Gonna change my point of view
On a day, on a day like today
Gonna try me something new
On a day, on a day like today
My grey skies turn to blue
On a day, on a day like today
I'll find my way to you

The Foreign Exchange - On A Day Like Today


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Jermster91

The best preparation for tomorrow is doing your best today. H. Jackson Brown, Jr.


----------



## paris744




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Really Great Quotes Sweetheart, They Are Wonderful And Positive, Keep Up The Awesome Work, You Are Doing A Terrific Job Sweetie.  :heart:heart


----------



## amy743

*"A wound cannot heal if you keep touching it."*


----------



## JDsays




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Resergence

I bet everyone's heard this one but I like its very old.

Sticks and stones may break my bones but words cannot hurt me!


----------



## Furiosa




----------



## LibriArte




----------



## paris744

@LibriArte ^^

Great Quotes.


----------



## AFoundLady

"The best thing you can do for yourself is to be nice to yourself".


----------



## LibriArte




----------



## LibriArte

paris744 said:


> @LibriArte ^^
> 
> Great Quotes.


Thanks


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Blue2015

It is not in the nature of man - nor of any living entity - to start out by giving up, by spitting in one's own face and damning existence; that requires a process of corruption whose rapidity differs from man to man. Some give up at the first touch of pressure; some sell out; some run down by imperceptible degrees and lose their fire, never knowing when or how they lost it. Then all of these vanish in the vast swamp of their elders who tell them persistently that maturity consists of abandoning one's mind; security, of abandoning one's values; practicality, of loosing self-esteem. Yet a few hold on and move on, knowing that that fire is not to be betrayed, learning how to give it shape, purpose and reality. But whatever their future, at the dawn of their lives, men seek a noble vision of man's nature and of life's potential. 

Ayn Rand - The Fountainhead


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

“In a time of destruction, create something.” 
― Maxine Hong Kingston


----------



## SadViking

"He who says he can and he who says he can't are both usually right"


----------



## paris744




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sabbath9

Men succeed when they realize that their failures
are the preparation for their victories.​ -Ralph Waldo Emerson​


----------



## Mithun

Everything happens for a good reason.


----------



## bfs

Success is simply failure that hasn't happened yet. -Latrell Sprewell.


----------



## pied vert

No kinds of love are better than others
- Lou Reed

thought of this because I was standing at the gas station just some minutes ago, filling my tank, and the wind was chilly. It is nighttime right now, and the chill was that kind of beachy breeze... as in, if I closed my eyes I could imagine the sound of crashing water. It was really pretty, and it made me think of all the people that I've met lately who have stories of the beautiful things that they've seen on their travels, and I thought "but all these people have seen much more beautiful things than me." But really, no beautiful thing is more beautiful than another. It's completely true and it makes me happy


----------



## okgoodbye

“Be clearly aware of the stars and infinity on high. Then life seems almost enchanted after all.” - Vincent van Gogh


----------



## AFoundLady

"I am inspiring" - saltnsweet


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vlk

"it won't be like what you imagined. maybe you get the road trip to the beach with coffee in your hand and the radio playing, maybe you don't. but happy shows up. it's in a 2 AM game of jenga with your new college friends. it's curling up for another marathon of netflix. it's meeting the person who will be your best man at the wedding. it's 4:45pm in the library when the girl in the study coral across from you quietly whispers "i'm going to set everything on fire" and then turns to you and asks if you wanna take a break for dinner (say yes, she's very nice and you both need a moment away from the stress). it's the mornings they have omelettes and in good books and in a puddle that looks cool. it's sometimes picturesque, but more often it's full-belly laughter at stupid things on the floor of your friend's house while in the background someone is debating the best way to win settlers of catan. i know it gets dark early now and the tired is setting in and everything sort of feels blank and hazy and you want to spend ages staring at walls thinking of nothing
but happiness will find a way in. it will be small moments. look for them."​


----------



## mkb

*Emerson*

_"Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could. Some blunders and absurdities no doubt crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day. You will begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense."
_
-Ralph Waldo Emerson-


----------



## JustThisGuy

"I believe that if we're honest with ourselves, that the most fascinating question in the world is who am I? What do you *mean? What do you feel when you say the word 'I,' 'I myself'? I don't think there can be any more fascinating preoccupation than that. Because it's so mysterious. So illusive." - Alan Watts﻿


----------



## Euripides

"All persons, living and dead, are purely coincidental." - Vonnegut


----------



## 546617

theres nothing to fear but fear itself.


----------



## theloneleopard

_* "That is why we need to travel. If we don't offer ourselves to the unknown, our senses dull. Our world becomes small and we lose our sense of wonder. Our eyes don't lift to the horizon; our ears don't hear the sounds around us. The edge is off our experience, and we pass our days in a routine that is both comfortable and limiting. We wake up one day and find that we have lost our dreams in order to protect our days.*_

_* Don't let yourself become one of these people. The fear of the unknown and the lure of the comfortable will conspire to keep you from taking the chances the traveler has to take. But if you take them, you will never regret your choice."*_

*-Kent Nurburn, Letters to My Son
*


----------



## LERZZZ

"The worst thing to call somebody is crazy, it's dismissive.
'I don't understand this person, so they're crazy,' That's bull****."

-Dave Chapelle


----------



## Vlk




----------



## paris744




----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 Lovely Quotes Sweetheart, Very Awesome Job, Keep It Up You Are Doing Great. :heart


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## That Random Guy

*Mine is:*

"The only person that can help yourself is you."


----------



## lostboyslikemearefree

"The opposite of depression is not happiness, but vitality."


----------



## MTCC27

"When all else fails, take a nap."


----------



## Spyce

"I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
No message could have been any clearer
If you want to make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself and make that change"


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## eeyoredragon

"Be yourself. Always be yourself. If people can't penetrate unimportant surface issues, they're never gonna appreciate your fundamental qualities anyways."


"Life will knock you down more times than you can possibly imagine. Don't knock yourself down. Don't avoid feeling embarrassed because you're afraid something's not going to go well...put yourself out there. Give yourself a chance."


----------



## eeyoredragon

"I believe that love and laughter can only happen when one person takes the time to think about what would cause the other person to feel good."


"When you want to give up, remember why you started."


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winds

_"The means by which we live have outdistanced the ends for which we live. Our scientific power has outrun our spiritual power. We have guided missiles and misguided men."_

- Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## LaurelHS

"I'm alright
Shot down but I'm still standing
I'm alright
A little banged up from the fall 
But I'm alright
Still shaky from the landing
I'm alright, after all"
- Terri Clark

"Once upon a time there was an ocean
Now it's a mountain range
Something unstoppable set into motion
Nothing is different but everything's changed"
- Paul Simon
(This song helped me get through a time a few years ago when there were some unexpected and serious changes in my life)


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## eeyoredragon

"Stay close to anything that makes you glad you are alive."


----------



## pied vert

"When I was a child, I thought like a child, I understood as a child. Now that I am a non-child, I haven't put anything away, and I don't care because I don't know if I believe in ‘happiness’ or in calm, or in maturity or in I-don't-know-what. I only believe in being lost. Amen, amen, and amen, and amen."


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Don't wait. The time will never be just right."

"If you never ask for what you want, you never know if the answer's going to be yes or no. You've got to take the risk."


----------



## Kanova

"It's better to run than curse the road." 

Which I think pertains to a LOT of people on here.


----------



## Cascades

"When you arise in the morning, think of what a precious privilege it is to be alive - to breathe, to think, to enjoy, to love". - Marcus Aurelius.

The older I get, the more grateful I become.


----------



## pied vert

I told my friend to read Dostoevsky, so he did and shared a line with me which he enjoyed, and me too:

'A drunken but exceedingly depressed German clown from Munich with a red nose entertained the public'

The context of destitute Russia for this absurd clown being explained by his depression just makes this golden.


----------



## hearthelp

*"i feel fear for the last time"*


----------



## reapersweep

* "`Would you tell me, please, which way I ought to go from here?'

`That depends a good deal on where you want to get to,' said the Cat.

`I don't much care where--' said Alice.

`Then it doesn't matter which way you go,' said the Cat.

`--so long as I get SOMEWHERE,' Alice added as an explanation.

`Oh, you're sure to do that,' said the Cat, `if you only walk long enough.' "*
-Alice's Adventures in Wonderland

If I want to get anywhere, then I need a destination. Even if I don't have one, as long as I keep going, I'm bound to end up somewhere.


----------



## Arbre

"Let us cultivate our garden."
― Voltaire



pied vert said:


> I told my friend to read Dostoevsky, so he did and shared a line with me which he enjoyed, and me too:
> 
> 'A drunken but exceedingly depressed German clown from Munich with a red nose entertained the public'
> 
> The context of destitute Russia for this absurd clown being explained by his depression just makes this golden.


Dostoevsky might be my favourite writer. You've read Notes from Underground, right? You should recommend that to your friend if you haven't since it's so short and one of his best works. Although when I bought a copy of it for my brother-in-law who likes classic literature he quickly stopped reading it. Maybe he found The Underground Man that unlikable.


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Luck? I don't know anything about luck. I've never banked on it and I'm afraid of people who do. Luck to me is something else: Hard work - and realizing what is opportunity and what isn't."

"One of the things I learned the hard way was that it doesn't pay to get discouraged. Keeping busy and making optimism a way of life can restore your faith in yourself."


----------



## eeyoredragon

Not sure if 'inspires' accurately describes it (probably doesn't), but I like this: "I love people who make me laugh. I honestly think it's the thing I like most, to laugh. It cures a multitude of ills. It's probably the most important thing in a person."


----------



## jxoxo

"...quitters are never rewarded for quitting." and "HAKUNA MATATAAAAAAAA" lol


----------



## LaurelHS

"Never confuse a single defeat with a final defeat." F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## LaurelHS

I read a magazine article by Rita Zoey Chin about her struggle with a panic disorder. This is the part that really spoke to me.

"One day, I did not panic, though I did the next. But to have a day free from it was a message of its own: I was heading in the right direction. Sometimes we don't trust ourselves, so it's easy to believe that the power to heal lies in someone else's hands. But whether by supernatural means, or by our own inner wisdom and our own vibrant wills, we can get better. For me, the act of searching for answers, of trying one thing and then another, was more empowering than any other single thing, because I was taking control of my life, and that stood in direct opposition to the helplessness of panic. Simply, we change by trying to change; we heal by trying to heal."


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls. The most massive characters are seared with scars."

"Never forget the 3 types of people in your life: those who helped you in your difficult times, those who left you in your difficult times, and those who put you in difficult times."


----------



## SoundsOfSilence




----------



## eeyoredragon

"Maybe the journey isn't so much about becoming anything. Maybe it's about unbecoming everything that isn't really you, so you can be who you were meant to be in the first place."


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Not everything that is faced can be changed, but nothing can be changed until it is faced."


----------



## JDsays




----------



## Mokenowitz

“Worry does not empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength.” Corrie Ten Boom


----------



## pied vert

There is something ridiculous about the emotions one has ceased to love


----------



## pied vert

Selection of other people's sentences that were somehow relevant for me today:

Romantic art begins with its climax (I am still not exactly sure what this means, but it feels true)

Always crashing in the same car (I like to imagine 'crash' here is a pun for going to bed each night in your rickety-azz car. The one you love more than any human.)

Persian man, calico cat (actually these are my words describing a painting I saw)


----------



## pied vert

One can always be kind towards those for whom one cares nothing.


----------



## pied vert

My favorite favorite favorite quote since I read it a month ago:

"I have been in love for 500 million years ..."


----------



## pied vert

My friend was telling me about his friend who visited a therapist. She was telling him about professional distance and that therapists can't become personally interested in their clients' welfare.
And the guy said: "but love matters."


----------



## Hope93

:nerd:I have so many quotes I love but I will go with one that really made me think: 

"You think because he does't love you that you re worthless. You think that because he doesn't want you anymore that he is right. That his judgement and opinion of you are correct. If he throws you out, you are garbage. You think he belongs to you because you belong to him. Don't. Its a bad word 'belong' Especially when you put it with somebody you love. Love shouldn't be like that. Did you ever see the way the clouds love a mountain? They circle around it. Sometimes you can't even see the mountain for the clouds. But you know what? You go up to the top and see what do you see? The clouds never cover the head. His head pokes through, because the clouds let him, they don't wrap him up. They let him keep his head high, free, with nothing to hide him or bind him. You can't own a human being. You can't lose what you don't own. Suppose you did own him, could you really love somebody like that? Somebody who falls apart when you walk out of the door? You don't do you? And neither does he. You re returning over your whole life, girl. And if it means so little to you that you can just give it away, hand it to him, then why should it mean any more to him? He can't value more, than you value yourself." - Toni Morrison 

The second and third quotes have helped me heaps with my anxiety. 

"The cost of avoiding is greater than the risk of facing it". 

"Don't assume the worse - it usually doesn't happen". 

(don t know the authors of these two).


----------



## Ai

“I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.

Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You're doing things you've never done before, and more importantly, you're Doing Something.

So that's my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody's ever made before. Don't freeze, don't stop, don't worry that it isn't good enough, or it isn't perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.

Whatever it is you're scared of doing, Do it.

Make your mistakes, next year and forever.” 

― Neil Gaiman


----------



## paris744




----------



## eeyoredragon

"Sometimes the smallest step in the right direction ends up being the biggest step of your life. Tip toe if you must, but take the step."


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


>


 *I Love Your Quotes Sweetheart, Awesome Job Darling, Keep It Up, You're Doing A Super Great Job.*  :heart:heart


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

What does not kill you makes you wanna kill yourself.

Quote by me.


----------



## eeyoredragon

"A comfort zone is a beautiful place, but nothing ever grows there."

"Don't worry about failures; worry about the chances you'll miss when you don't even try."


----------



## xxDark Horse

"The truth is pain hurts, but pain is relative. What hurts more? The acute pain of failure, or the prolonged pain of loneliness and regret? And that is why I choose the former."

Quote by me.


"Iv'e got a flame nobody can extinguish."

Quote by me 


"You and I, Mirrors of light, Twins flames of fire, Lit in another time and place"


----------



## Hihowareyou777

caflme said:


> I'll start.... with 2
> 
> * Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved. *
> 
> *Helen Keller
> *
> 
> *I do not want the peace which passeth understanding, I want the understanding which bringeth peace.*
> 
> *Helen Keller*
> 
> I take this to mean ... for me... that I can't give in to this urge, like I have been, to stay home and avoid all the hard and uncomfortable stuff out there... I have to make myself uncomfortable, make myself sick to my stomach, risk embarrassment and failure and push through the suckiest stuff - like I used to - and make myself get back out there and live this freakin' life the best I can and then try to go one step better than that.
> 
> Now - to just find more motivation around here to do that... nope, it's not under the couch, or under my bed or in my closet... where they hell is my motivation hiding?


dont know any quotes


----------



## Hihowareyou777

aa


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## butterskenny

"Well yeah, and I'm sad, but at the same time I'm really happy that something could make me feel that sad. It's like, it makes me feel alive, you know? It makes me feel human. And the only way I could feel this sad now is if I felt somethin' really good before. So I have to take the bad with the good, so I guess what I'm feelin' is like a, beautiful sadness. I guess that sounds stupid." -Butters


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life.

Almost everything--all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure--these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. 

Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart..."


----------



## alwaysworthy

"i'm stronger because i had to be, i'm smarter because of my mistakes, happier because of the sadness i've known, and now wiser because i learned."


----------



## littleghost

No one can make you fell inferior without your consent.
... Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Kevin001

"Don't stop because you're tired, keep going because you're almost there"


----------



## butterskenny

"Just remember, I'm always behind you 100%. Don't be afraid." -Ness' Dad


----------



## Taaylah

"You want a story, not a career" - Bathroom wall


----------



## Red October

"To be radical is to grasp things by the root."


----------



## AllTheSame

Also....

Yep you did this to yourself. Don't blame me now, blame yourself.

You need more help with our three kids day-to-day? Should've thought of that before you cheated, sweetie.

You need more money? I'm paying child support. Should've thought of that before you cheated, sweetie.

You're lonely and sad because every single man you've had since I left you has also left you? Should've thought of that before you cheated, sweetie.

You regret what you did and what you put me and our three children through. Yeah. You guessed it. Should've thought of that before you cheated, sweetie.


----------



## Taaylah

"Life and death, energy and peace. If I stop today it was still worth it. Even the terrible mistakes that I made and would have unmade if I could. The pains that have burned me and scarred my soul, it was worth it, for having been allowed to walk where I've walked, which was to hell on earth, heaven on earth, back again, into, under, far in between, through it, in it, and above."

- Gia Carangi


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Worried Cat Milf




----------



## MessyNatalie

"Light tomorrow with today!"


----------



## AffinityWing

“Now I have neither happiness nor unhappiness.

Everything passes.

That is the one and only thing that I have thought resembled a truth in the society of human beings where I have dwelled up to now as in a burning hell.

Everything passes.” 

- Dazai Osamu

"I shall be nothing, the wind, the sky.” 

- Dazai Osamu


----------



## Virgo

"Vision is not seeing things as they are, but as they will be."

Not sure who says it, really famous though. I genuinely love this quote. One of my favorites!


----------



## nubly

"Freedom is never granted. It is earned by each generation&#8230; in the face of tyranny, cruelty, oppression, extremism, sometimes there is only one choice. When the world looks to America, America looks to you, and you never let her down."
~Hillary Clinton
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## duckduck

"Normal is an illusion. What's normal to the spider is chaos to the fly."

At first this quote might sound weird but it has really helped me do what I personally enjoy. I use it as a reminder that what I like other people may not, *and that's perfectly fine*.


----------



## Were

8888 said:


>


That reminds me of this quote:


----------



## Mat999

"I am enough"


----------



## EeveeGal

"You might be worthless to one person, but you are priceless to another. Don't forget your value."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humblelulu

This helped me the other month loads, so much that I wrote it on paper and stuck it on my wall. 
_
*'Everyone is a genius. But if you judge a fish by it's ability to climb a tree, it will live it's whole life believing that it is stupid*_*' *- Albert Einstien

I compare myself a lot to people, and sometimes if i can't do something as well as someone else, or maybe i can't be as socially amazing as someone else, I tend to go in this 'I'm worthless and have no value' downward spiral. But that quote is amazing, because it's true. I may not be a super social master for instance, but I'm a great listener and good at giving advice, thats why loads of my friends open up to me when they don't as much with others. Someone might be good at playing instruments, I'm good at drawing. Basically...there's no point feeling useless because you don't have what others may have, or you're not like them. But you have your OWN strengths. Ones they may not even have themselves that they'd wish to have. So spend your life being yourself, and finding out what you're good at or what you like etc. You're all amazing, but for your own different way.


----------



## novalax

"*... in spite of or in defiance of the whole of existence he wills to be himself with it, to take it along, almost defying his torment. For to hope in the possibility of help, not to speak of help by virtue of the absurd, that for God all things are possible - no, that he will not do. And as for seeking help from any other - no, that he will not do for all the world; rather than seek help he would prefer to be himself - with all the tortures of hell, if so it must be.*"

-Søren Kierkegaard


----------



## RileyG

"A true friend stabs you in the front"- Oscar Wilde*

*He didn't actually say that...it's often credited to him...


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## SparklingWater

For what it's worth: it's never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. There's no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you're proud of. *If you find that you're not, I hope you have the courage to start all over again.*

F. Scott Fitzgerald
American Author

This quote is on my desktop and android background.


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## eeyoredragon

"Failing to fetch me at first, keep encouraged. Missing me one place, search another. I stop somewhere waiting for you."


----------



## SparklingWater

"Forge meaning, build identity" -Andrew Solomon

"Suffering ceases to be suffering in the moment it finds a meaning" -Victor Frankl


----------



## kivi

@eeyoredragon I really liked the ones you posted here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## eeyoredragon

kivi said:


> I really liked the ones you posted here. Thanks for posting.


Aww you're welcome, kivi! Thanks for taking the time to tell me; I do appreciate it.

"Frame every so-called disaster with these words: In five years, will this matter?"

"Be yourself. Always be yourself. If people can't penetrate unimportant surface issues, they're never gonna appreciate your fundamental qualities anyways."


----------



## tea111red

I like this.

"Your work is going to fill a large part of your life, and the only way to be truly satisfied is to do what you believe is great work. And the only way to do great work is to love what you do. If you haven't found it yet, keep looking. Don't settle. As with all matters of the heart, you'll know when you find it."

Steve Jobs


----------



## TheOLDPrince

"You are a free man to do whatever you please, whenever you please, however you please. There is nobody to satisfy, to please, no rules to follow, no laws to adhere to. You are ultimately liberated, all external and internal chains that bind you to certain actions are but figments of your imagination.
However, there are a great deal of people in this world whose fate is entirely in your hands, whose quality of existence is completely dependent upon you.
Tomorrow You, Next Week You, Next Month You, Next Year You, Next Decade You and all the Yous in between and beyond eagerly watch the actions of Today you. They watch in awe of you every single action for their lips are glued together and they have no way of saying what they pray for you to do. They are very real, conscious, conscientious, and feeling people, just like you, invisibly sewn in the thread of existence, waiting for their time to come.
All their hope is with you. You can change the fate of thousands of peoples' lives. Each and every one of your actions count. Whatever you do, think, or feel does not go unnoticed by future yous. Their unheard voices are the only ones you are obliged to listen to.
DO NOT F*u*cking Let Them Down."

-4chan user


----------



## SparklingWater

Per aspera ad astra -Latin phrase meaning "through hardships to the stars"


“Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.” -Marianne Williamson


----------



## rm123

If you hear a voice within you say you cannot paint, then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced.


----------



## SFC01

"Do something instead of killing time, as time is killing you" - Paulo Coelho

"I destroy my enemies by making them my friends" - Lincoln


----------



## rm123

Never give up on a dream just because of the time it will take to accomplish it. The time will pass anyway.

The best time to plant a tree was twenty years ago. The second best time is now.

There is only one way to avoid criticism: do nothing, say nothing and be nothing.

The wound is where the light enters.


----------



## SFC01

rm123 said:


> The best time to plant a tree was twenty years ago. The second best time is now.
> 
> There is only one way to avoid criticism: do nothing, say nothing and be nothing.


Love these two !


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Some people look for a beautiful place, others make a place beautiful." -H. Khan

"I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel." -M. Angelou


----------



## Plasma

"You don't know until you try, and you can't find greatness without suffering. The best way to learn is to try, and if you fail, you try again. Eventually you'll find what you need."

"No one said that life is easy, but no one said it was impossible either. Everyone can't be rich, good looking or smart, but everyone can be kind, hard working and honest, and that's all that matters. Make today better for tomorrow, don't worry about the past."

"We are all bound by our experiences. They are the limits of our consciousness. But in the end, the human soul will ever reach for the truth..."


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Sometimes it's the very people who no one imagines anything of who do the things no one can imagine." 

"We do not remember days, we remember moments."

"Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment, or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around."


----------



## momentsunset

"Life is not a matter of holding good cards but of playing a poor card well"


----------



## Going Sane

The rougher the waters, the tougher the swimmer


----------



## rm123

A flawed person who is loved is not a flawed person


----------



## Virgo

I forgot about this thread or I would have come here sooner, but I have a calendar thing that gives you a positive quote for every single day of the year (since January), I'll post the really good ones I see.

My favorite one so far is from Fri. Jan 20th

"Doubt kills more dreams than failure ever will." -Karim Seddiki

Have a great day.


----------



## Downwiththesickness

Excellent post! Your quotes and words made me feel better about being miserable about being broken up with. Because it means I'm alive and living!



caflme said:


> I'll start.... with 2
> 
> * Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved. *
> 
> *Helen Keller
> *
> 
> *I do not want the peace which passeth understanding, I want the understanding which bringeth peace.*
> 
> *Helen Keller*
> 
> I take this to mean ... for me... that I can't give in to this urge, like I have been, to stay home and avoid all the hard and uncomfortable stuff out there... I have to make myself uncomfortable, make myself sick to my stomach, risk embarrassment and failure and push through the suckiest stuff - like I used to - and make myself get back out there and live this freakin' life the best I can and then try to go one step better than that.
> 
> Now - to just find more motivation around here to do that... nope, it's not under the couch, or under my bed or in my closet... where they hell is my motivation hiding?


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## eeyoredragon

Mr. Feeny: "Believe in yourselves. Dream. Try. Do good.
Topanga: "Don't you mean 'do well'?"
Mr. Feeny: "No, I mean do good."

off-topic: "Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand."


----------



## eeyoredragon

"A single thread of hope is still a very powerful thing."

"Keep some room in your heart for the unimaginable."


----------



## catcharay

"Discipline is freedom"


----------



## novalax

eeyoredragon said:


> "A single thread of hope is still a very powerful thing."


"Hope is the worst of evils, for it prolongs the torment of men."
-Nietzsche

"You call it hope - that fire of fire! It is but agony of desire."
-Poe


----------



## eeyoredragon

@novalax Isn't this the positive thinking subforum? 

One of my favorites from Shawshank: "Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies."


----------



## novalax

@eeyoredragon

Its sad to see one bumble along down the well trodden path, listlessly defined by others who were equally improvident and pococurante. I would caution one to throughly envisage, before passing judgement. Hope has nothing to do with despair. One can still live fully while rejecting hope, and, in fact, can only do so without hope. By not having hope, one is motivated to live every fleeting moment to the fullest. Consider the following quotes:

"I hope for nothing. I fear nothing. I am free."
-Nikos Kazantzakis

"Hope is a bad thing. It means that you are not what you want to be. It means that part of you is dead, if not all of you. It means that you entertain illusions."
-Henry Miller

"To live without hope is to not make unrealistic demands on life. It is to live without myths, without consolation. "
-Albert Camus


----------



## sallywilson

Be Positive


----------



## tea111red

Nursing is an art: and if it is to be made an art, it requires an exclusive devotion as hard a preparation as any painter's or sculptor's work; for what is the having to do with dead canvas or dead marble, compared with having to do with the living body, the temple of God's spirit? It is one of the Fine Arts: I had almost said, the finest of Fine Arts. 
- Florence Nightingale

https://todayinsci.com/N/Nightingale_Florence/NightingaleFlorence-Quotations.htm


----------



## sandromeda

Sh1t is inevitable, but you're doing good


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I don't know if this is a good quote or not, I made it myself so I hope someone understands it hopefully likes it. :/

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The only thing you can really control is how you react to things out of your control."


----------



## mattmc

"That which comes out out of the Infinite Whole must also be infinite; hence the Self is infinite. That (God) is the ocean, we are the drops. So long as the drop remains separate from the ocean, it is small and weak; but when it is one with the ocean, then it has all the strength of the ocean. Similarly, so long as man believes himself to be separate from the Whole, he is helpless; but when he identifies himself with It, then he transcends all weakness and partakes of Its omnipotent qualities."


----------



## Taaylah

"If you obsess over whether you are making the right decision, you are basically assuming that the universe will reward you for one thing and punish you for another.

The universe has no fixed agenda. Once you make any decision, it works around that decision. There is no right or wrong, only a series of possibilities that shift with each thought, feeling, and action that you experience. 

If this sounds too mystical, refer again to the body. Every significant vital sign- body temperature, heart rate, oxygen consumption, hormone level, brain activity, and so on- alters the moment you decide to do anything… decisions are signals telling your body, mind, and environment to move in a certain direction."


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"When you learn how much you're worth, you'll stop giving people discounts." - unknown


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"No amount of physical beauty will ever be as valuable as a beautiful heart." - Unknown


----------



## I Beethoven

Confine Yourself to the present

Marcus aurelius

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"When you feel like quitting, think about why you started." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The more you are in a state of gratitude, the more you will attract things to be grateful for." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"For some people, even your best won't be good enough. That's their problem, not yours !"- Tony a. Gaskin jr.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Peace of mind is an organ in itself." - unknown.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ZombieIcecream

"You cannot teach a person anything, you can only help find it within themselves." - Galileo


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"You need to learn how to select your thoughts just the same as you select your clothes every day. This is a power you can cultivate. If you want to control things in your life so bad, work on the mind. That's the only thing you should be trying to control." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Never make someone a priority when all you are to them is an option." - maya angelou.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"I'm practicing non-attachment. Accepting what comes and allowing it to leave when its time. What's for me will be for me effortlessly." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"If the grass looks greener on the other side, stop staring, comparing, and complaining, and start watering the grass you're standing on." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"When another person makes you suffer, it is because he suffers deeply within himself, and his suffering is spilling over. He does not need punishment ; he needs help. That's the message he is sending." - thich nhat hanh.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The biggest regret that people have on their deathbed is that they lived the life expected of them instead of a life true to themselves." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Confidence isn't walking into a room thinking you're better than everyone, it's walking in not having to compare yourself to anyone at all." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The *Ego* is impatient because it knows its time is limited. The *Spirit* is patient because it knows its eternal" - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"We live in a society where the free thinking, open minded people are called *"crazy"* and the ignorant, close minded people are "*normal.*" - unknown.


----------



## karenw

Don't ruin today by what happened yesterday, let it go.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"When you hold grudges your hands aren't free to catch blessings." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The planet does not need more "successful people". The planet desperately needs more peacemakers, healers, restorers, storytellers and lovers of all kinds." - dalai lama.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Nothing can harm you as much as your own thoughts unguarded." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The value of a human being can be found in the degree to which he has attained liberation from the self." - albert einstein.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"When you're dissatisfied with a situation, your spirit has already left. Take your body with you." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"You gotta find someone who pushes you mentally and spiritually. You gotta be on the same wave. Physical attraction just won't cut it. " - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"It is your solemn duty to learn how to enjoy yourselves." - alan watts.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"If you are not willing to risk the usual you will have to set for the ordinary." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"you are a physical expression of the cosmos itself." - unknown.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"If you are reading this right now, I hope something really great happens to you today." ^-^


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"be mindful of your self-talk. It's a conversation with the universe." - david james lees.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"enlightenment is when a wave realizes it's the ocean." - thich nhat hanh


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"a lot of what our brain does is synthesize a hallucination, a model of the world that we proceed to live in. This is a model reality, the real reality is completely unknowable." - dennis mckenna.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"its clearly a crisis of two things ; of conciousness and conditioning. we have the technological power, the engineering skills to save our planet, to cure disease, to feed the hungry, to end war ; but we lack the intellectual vision, the ability to change our minds. we must decondition ourselves from 10,000 years of bad behaviour. and, it's not easy." - t .m


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"this existence isn't about learning to accept reality ; but rather remembering your power to create it." - michael cummings.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"life gets a whole lot more beautiful once you start living for yourself and accept the fact that you can't please everyone." - unknown.


----------



## SparklingWater

"We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are." -Anaïs Nin


----------



## Taaylah

"If you keep avoiding self love, the universe will keep sending you people who also avoid loving you, hoping you'll get a little clue"


----------



## thet33g

It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society. Jiddu Krishnamurti.
Helps me remember maybe i'm not the one with the problem, maybe i struggle so much in this world because everything is so upside down and out of balance. We aren't living in a way as a society as we should.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I can't take this quote seriously, bad grammar....Though I can't spell either but that's not the point here. Haha

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Taaylah

Man moves in a world that is nothing more or less than his consciousness objectified. 

- Neville Goddard


----------



## Taaylah

Be happy for no reason, like a child. If you are happy for a reason you're in trouble, because that reason can be taken from you.

-Deepak Chopra


----------



## Alpha Tauri

> Everyone around me's tryin' to make a statement
> Then there's me, I'm just tryin' to survive.



Taken from Lifehouse's Disarray, this quote reminds me that I'm me and not other people whom I constantly compare myself with which makes me even more miserable than I am already.


----------



## Taaylah

All people live in their own dream. In their own mind they are in a completely different world from the one you live in.

- Don Miguel Ruiz


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

"I don't care if I have to be a tomboy by nature. The more you preach at me, the harder I try. I'm just that kind of stubborn person. With anything, really.So I'll just burp and eat the ribs off the bone with the sauce on my face to start."
Quote by me.


----------



## momentsunset

Taaylah said:


> "If you keep avoiding self love, the universe will keep sending you people who also avoid loving you, hoping you'll get a little clue"


Thanks for this. This one really hit me.


----------



## Positive Soul

*You are stronger then you think!*


----------



## Saad Rashid

I'll be posting my own quotes here 

*Confidence is an absence of urge to prove your worth to the world.
*

*We may achieve things we ever wanted, reach heights and get successful according to our perceived definition, but if our conscience is not satisfied with us, its about time we determine where we've been terribly wrong!*

*Be good enough to people so that losing you becomes the loss for the other person.*

*We don't usually fall for people. We fall for the perception we've made of those people.*

*All those people who gave importance to me but I couldn't give them back, are far ahead of me today. While those who I kept in my good books but they didn't pay heed to me, are behind me.
A good life requires moderation & keeping good ties with people who consider us important in their life, or else we keep chasing what's eventually going to be in vain.*


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Life will knock you down more times than you can possibly imagine. Don't knock yourself down. Don't avoid feeling embarrassed because you're afraid something's not going to go well...put yourself out there. Give yourself a chance."


----------



## Taaylah

9 times out of 10 when someone treats you like crap they feel like crap. Don't take on their internal struggle. Send them off with peace. 

- Unknown


----------



## Taaylah

I'm sad this thread is kinda dead :?

"So many people are shut up tight inside themselves like boxes, yet they would open up, unfolding quite wonderfully if only you were interested in them."

- Slyvia Plath


----------



## orchardstreet

"Always do what you want, and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind. "
Bernard Baruch


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Everything is temporary; emotions, thoughts, people and scenery. Do not become attatched, just flow with it."

"Every woman's heart has different instructions. They're written through her eyes, in her smile, through her actions and in her tears. She just has to find someone who cares enough to read them."


----------



## Taaylah

"It's better to end something and start another than to imprison yourself in hoping for the impossible."


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Taaylah

"Most humans are never fully present in the now, because unconsciously they believe the next moment must be more important than this one. But then you miss your whole life. And that's a revelation to some people: to realize that your life is only ever the moment happening right now." 

-Eckhart Tolle


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"You cannot cook, clean, threaten, sex, beg, plead or spoil a man into seeing your worth. He either *DOES* or he _doesn't_."


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"A person who thinks all of the time has nothing to think about except thoughts. So, he looses touch with reality and lives in a world of illusions." - Alan Watts.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"The heart has it's reasons of which reason knows nothing." - Blaise Pascal.


----------



## forever in flux

"Lots of Christians wear crosses around their necks… You really think when Jesus comes back, he ever wants to see a *****ing cross?"


----------



## ShySouth

"On particularly rough days when I'm sure I can't possibly endure, I like to remind myself that my track record for getting through bad days so far is 100%, and that's pretty good."

Apologizes if this one has already been posted. I haven't read through all the quotes. There have been days when I really need this reminder.


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Joy does not simply happen to us. We have to choose joy and keep choosing it every day."


----------



## ZombieIcecream

eeyoredragon said:


> "Joy does not simply happen to us. *We have to choose joy and keep choosing it every day*."


Absolutely.


----------



## 24 N

"Learn from yesterday ,live for today ,hope for tomorrow ,the important things is not to stop questioning."-----
Albert Einstein.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## novalax

"You don’t need to leave your room. Remain sitting at your table and listen. Don’t even listen, simply wait. Don’t even wait. Be quite still and solitary. The world will freely offer itself to you. To be unmasked, it has no choice. It will roll in ecstasy at your feet."
-Franz Kafka


----------



## Taaylah

"No tree, it is said, can grow to heaven unless its roots reach down to hell."

- Carl Jung


----------



## Taaylah

"I do not trust people who don't love themselves and yet tell me 'I love you.' There is an African saying which is: Be careful when a naked person offers you a shirt."

- Maya Angelou


----------



## Taaylah

"Watch your thoughts; 
They become words​Watch your words;
They become actions​Watch your actions;
They become habits​Watch your habits; 
They become character​Watch your character; 
They become your destinty."​
- Lao Tzu


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sometimeslonely

The tragedy of life is not death... but what we let die inside of us while we live.


----------



## komiromibu30

To fix any problem, you first have to recognize there is one.


----------



## novalax

"People with no morals often considered themselves more free, but mostly they lacked the ability to feel hate or love."
-Charles Bukowski 

"Nothing was ever in tune. People just blindly grabbed at whatever there was: communism, health foods, zen, surfing, ballet, hypnotism, group encounters, orgies, biking, herbs, Catholicism, weight-lifting, travel, withdrawal, vegetarianism, India, painting, writing, sculpting, composing, conducting, backpacking, yoga, copulating, gambling, drinking, hanging around, frozen yogurt, Beethoven, Bach, Buddha, Christ, TM, H, carrot juice, suicide, handmade suits, jet travel, New York City, and then it all evaporated and fell apart. People had to find things to do while waiting to die. I guess it was nice to have a choice."
-Charles Bukowski


----------



## johawN88

came across this one today.


----------



## Greys0n

“There is nothing in this world that I fear to say.” 
― Dmitri Mendeleev


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Lyddie

"Sometimes all you need is twenty seconds of insane courage.
Just literally 20 seconds of embarrassing bravery"


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Taaylah

"Experience is simply the name we give our mistakes." 

- Oscar Wilde


----------



## SparklingWater

To know what an experience is really like, you've got to experience it for yourself, not just think about it.

Hayes, Steven C.. Get Out of Your Mind and Into Your Life: The New Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (p. 32). New Harbinger Publications. Kindle Edition.

Most problems are caused by 2 things- too little thinking with too much action or too much thinking with too little action.

-*******ization of a quote from pam's blog.

related reading-
http://www.positivityblog.com/3-good-reasons-to-stop-thinking-so-much-and-how-to-do-it/


----------



## 8888

"The greatest mistake you can make in life is to be continually fearing you will make one."

~ Elbert Hubbard


----------



## Taaylah

"If you had not suffered as you have, there would be no depth to you as a human being, no humility, no compassion." 

- Eckhart Tolle


----------



## estse

Made me smile today, so that's enough.


----------



## Missyblueeyes

See my signature...


----------



## Taaylah

People generally see what they look for and hear what they listen for.

- To Kill a Mocking Bird


----------



## Kevin001

What do you fill your thoughts with? Love? Passion? Optimism? Negativity? Hatred? Gossip? You are in control of your thoughts and what you speak. Change your thoughts and watch your world and your every day life start to change in a positive way. See and appreciate the small things, choose kindness even if someone else doesn't- it may inspire them to change as well. "Before you speak, let your words pass through 3 gates: -Is it true? -Is it necessary? -Is it kind?


----------



## funnynihilist

Nobody is responsible for your happiness


----------



## Taaylah

Have patience and endure; someday this pain will be useful to you.

- Ovid


----------



## softly

"For what it’s worth: it’s never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. There’s no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you’re proud of. If you find that you’re not, I hope you have the courage to start all over again."- F. Scott Fitzgerald 
--------------------------

“I don't know when we'll see each other again or what the world will be like when we do. We may both have seen many horrible things. But I will think of you every time I need to be reminded that there is beauty and goodness in the world.” - Arthur Golden, Memoirs of a Geisha

-----------------------

"I firmly believe in small gestures: pay for their coffee, hold the door for strangers, over tip, smile or try to be kind even when you don’t feel like it, pay compliments, chase the kid’s runaway ball down the sidewalk and throw it back to him, try to be larger than you are— particularly when it’s difficult. People do notice, people appreciate. I appreciate it when it’s done to (for) me. Small gestures can be an effort, or actually go against our grain (I’m not a big one for paying compliments…), but the irony is that almost every time you make them, you feel better about yourself. For a moment life suddenly feels lighter." -Jonathan Carroll

-----------------------

"Your work is going to fill a large part of your life, and the only way to be truly satisfied is to do what you believe is great work. And the only way to do great work is to love what you do. If you haven’t found it yet, keep looking. Don’t settle. As with all matters of the heart, you’ll know when you find it." - Steve Jobs


----------



## 8888

"Perfect happiness is a beautiful sunset, the giggle of a grandchild, the first snowfall. It's the little things that make happy moments, not the grand events. Joy comes in sips, not gulps."
-Sharon Draper


----------



## SparklingWater

We tend to overestimate what we can do in a short period, and underestimate what we can do over a long period, provided we work slowly and consistently. Anthony Trollope, the nineteenth-century writer who managed to be a prolific novelist while also revolutionizing the British postal system, observed, “A small daily task, if it be really daily, will beat the labours of a spasmodic Hercules.” Over the long run, the unglamorous habit of frequency fosters both productivity and creativity.

-Gretchen Rubin, The Happiness Project


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Only give your heart to those who know what a treasure it is. If they don't appreciate it, they don't deserve it. Don't waste your time trying to convince someone of something they just can't see." 

"Give, but don't allow yourself to be used. Love, but don't allow your heart to be abused. Trust, but don't be naive. Listen to others, but don't lose your own voice."

"If you're giving your all to someone and it's not enough, you're giving it to the wrong person."


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"If you can't love yourself, then how the hell are you gonna love someone else. ?" - RP.


----------



## layitontheline

“A: So you intend to return to your desert?

B: I am not quick moving. I have to wait for myself— it is always late before the water comes to light out of the well of my self, and I often have to endure thirst for longer than I have patience. That is why I go into solitude— so as not to drink out of everybody’s cistern. When I am among the many I live as the many do, and I do not think as I really think; after a time it always seems as though they want to banish me from myself and rob me of my soul— and I grow angry with everybody and fear everybody. I then require the desert, so as to grow good again.”


----------



## Taaylah

For a seed to achieve its greatest expression, it must come completely undone. The shell cracks, its insides come out and everything changes. To someone who doesn't understand growth, it would look like complete destruction.

- Cynthia Occelli


----------



## Lohikaarme

Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place.
― Iain Thomas, I Wrote This For You


----------



## oursong

"Life is not a spectator sport" - Disneys' The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## mt moyt

'We judge others on their impact but we judge ourselves on our intentions' - from a website by Rich Bishop. its a really useful quote to remember when trying to not get angry


----------



## 8888

“If you want to conquer the anxiety of life, live in the moment, live in the breath.” 
― Amit Ray


----------



## killyourheroes

"Never let your fear decide your fate"
- from the song I got my username from, Kill Your Heroes by AWOLNATION


----------



## 8888




----------



## WillYouStopDave

<---------"This is WillYouStopDave
WillYouStopDave is a little man sitting at his computer 
His computer is on
WillYouStopDave is pleased about this
He needs nothing more
But he decides to get a Pepsi
WillYouStopDave is now entertained and refreshed"


----------



## Taaylah

What is coming is better than what is gone


----------



## 8888

“When everything seems to be going against you, remember that the airplane takes off against the wind, not with it.” – Henry Ford


----------



## Lohikaarme

Whether we remain the ash or become the phoenix is up to us.
- Deng Ming Dao


----------



## 8888




----------



## mt moyt

“If being a kid is about learning how to live, then being a grown-up is about learning how to die.” - Stephen King

genius


----------



## 8888




----------



## Canadian Brotha

"There is no theory. You have only to listen. Pleasure is the law. I love music passionately. And because l love it, I try to free it from barren traditions that stifle it. It is a free art gushing forth — an open-air art, boundless as the elements, the wind, the sky, the sea. It must never be shut in and become an academic art"

Claude Debussy


----------



## Arbre

Canadian Brotha said:


> "There is no theory. You have only to listen. Pleasure is the law. I love music passionately. And because l love it, I try to free it from barren traditions that stifle it. It is a free art gushing forth - an open-air art, boundless as the elements, the wind, the sky, the sea. It must never be shut in and become an academic art"
> 
> Claude Debussy


That's a good one.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.
― Maria Robinson


----------



## Lohikaarme

Really trying to abide by this one.


----------



## PrincessV




----------



## lostx00xsoul

Strength through vulnerability.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LashawndaVillanueva

“You learn more from failure than from success. Don’t let it stop you. Failure builds character.”


----------



## HiddenFathoms

"The most important things are the hardest things to say. They are the things you get ashamed of because words diminish your feelings - words shrink things that seem timeless when they are in your head to no more than living size when they are brought out."

*Stephen King*


----------



## Plasma

"If you are at war with yourself, you can't expect to be at peace with somebody else."


----------



## Sabk

"Stop trying to have mass appeal. You're much better than that."

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## hemu

As you sow, so shall you reap.....inspires to do righteous work


----------



## 8888




----------



## brian97

"Shoot coward, you are only going to kill a man" - Che guavera. 

Its the only quote i remember so it must inspire me in a way?


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Never look down on someone unless you're helping them up."

"Don't be impressed by money, followers, degrees, and titles. Be impressed by humility, integrity, generosity, and kindness."

"Everything in life is easier when you don't concern yourself with what everybody else is doing."


----------



## Maslow

"Dave's not here."


----------



## cinto

I don't know they key to success, but the key to failure is trying to please everybody


----------



## Barakiel

"Be the cringe you wish to see in the world" - somebody on tumblr 

also I never expected to find something like this in a book of experimental poetry:

"Minds grim with nihilism still find first light inspiring. Mild pink in tint, its shining twilight brings bright tidings which lift sinking spirits." - Christian Bök


----------



## 8888




----------



## nonhuman




----------



## JDsays

“Think lightly of yourself and deeply of the world”


― Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## Kaustubh

*Some great Thoughts which I dont know are true!*

Well basically I know some quotes which actually give me some confidence for sometime but after sometime i again feel bad.
1) Never stop learning even if You dont get good marks.
2) Marks doesnt matter only the skills you have matter in life. ( Basically im seeing the exact opposite of it.)
3) Where there is a will there is a way.

These are some Quotes which i can recall now. The rest i will upload As soon as i can remember them.


----------



## 8888




----------



## nonhuman




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sleeps Brother

Never been able to forget this one...

“She was already learning that if you ignore the rules people will, half the time, quietly rewrite them so that they don't apply to you.” 
― Terry Pratchett, Equal Rites


----------



## stellabelly

“It’s fine to celebrate success, but it is more important to heed the lessons of failure.” – Bill Gates


----------



## NovaBubble

"Giving up on your goals because you had a setback in life is like slashing your other three tires because you got a flat."


----------



## 8888




----------



## CNikki




----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kandice

“When you walk into an audition, people want you to be the one.”—Jack Falahee
I find this quote motivating for job interviews.


----------



## Lohikaarme

"Everything you want is on the other side of fear."

― Jack Canfield


----------



## cherryisaac

When you learn not to need anything (or as little as possible) the universe (God) starts to give you everything


----------



## teuton

Go and do the things you can't, that's how you get to do them.


----------



## NovaBubble




----------



## 8888




----------



## Canadian Brotha

“Being is always becoming”


----------



## ByStorm

Kandice said:


> "When you walk into an audition, people want you to be the one."-Jack Falahee
> I find this quote motivating for job interviews.


Makes me more nervous thinking it like that lol


----------



## Scarecrow4774

"I got a lust for life." - Iggy Pop


----------



## 8888




----------



## Frnky

.


----------



## Frnky

This


----------



## Kevin001

You beat fear when you stop running away from what scares you and instead run away from what makes you comfortable and into the very thing that makes you tremble. That's when you see God's power break in you and through you. That's when everything changes.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Downy

Amy "Dolly" Everett


----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme

“I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived. I did not wish to live what was not life, living is so dear; nor did I wish to practice resignation, unless it was quite necessary. I wanted to live deep and suck out all the marrow of life, to live so sturdily and Spartan-like as to put to rout all that was not life, to cut a broad swath and shave close, to drive life into a corner, and reduce it to its lowest terms...”

― Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Johnny Walker

The soul becomes dyed with the color of its thoughts.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## Lohikaarme

“The way to love someone is to lightly run your finger over that person's soul until you find a crack, and then gently pour your love into that crack.”

― Keith Miller


----------



## moonchildkayla

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."

-Dr. Seuss


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme

“Amateurs sit and wait for inspiration, the rest of us just get up and go to work.” — Stephen King


----------



## 8888




----------



## MyViewsMatter

Don't wait until everything falls into place and then you find peace, instead, FIRST find peace and everything will fall into place.

There's no better time to start being happy than NOW. If not now, then there will NEVER be a perfect time. Start today!


----------



## Lohikaarme

“Talent hits a target no one else can hit. Genius hits a target no one else can see.”

― Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Johnny Walker

"When you arise in the morning, think of what a precious privilege it is to be alive - to breathe, to think, to enjoy, to love."


----------



## Limmy

"How can we see if our eyes aren't real?"

Jaden Smith


----------



## danibrittany

I like this quote by the legendary physicist, Dr. Stephen Hawking, who passed away a day ago –
“One, remember to look up at the stars and not down at your feet. Two, never give up work. Work gives you meaning and purpose and life is empty without it. Three, if you are lucky enough to find love, remember it is there and don’t throw it away.”
These three things that he proposed for his kids in 2010 surely make my eyes teary.


----------



## 8888




----------



## LilCookie

"Everyone wants happiness, nobody wants pain. But you can't have a rainbow without a little rain":smile2:


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> You beat fear when you stop running away from what scares you and instead run away from what makes you comfortable and into the very thing that makes you tremble. That's when you see God's power break in you and through you. That's when everything changes.


Amazing quote, Kevin! :heart Who is it by or where is it from?


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Amazing quote, Kevin! :heart Who is it by or where is it from?


I forgot to give credit! Lol

Its from a girl called Jordan....Jordan lee dooley and her business/movement Soul Scripts .


----------



## Lyyli

"Every expert was once a beginner."


----------



## 0Kelly0

*1)"Don't let small minds convince you that your dreams are too big."*
*2) "Good, better, best, never let it rest 'til your good is better and your better is best."*


----------



## Sumabala

" A ship in harbor is safe, but that is not what ships are built for." John A. Shedd

"Do it anyway"
Some days ago I watched a TEDtalk and a woman talked about this quote and how she did everything she was scared of. I'm trying to do that too.


----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744




----------



## paris744

^ Hi Karen, Nice To Hear From You.


----------



## abhinandan

Nothing is lost as nothing lasts...


----------



## Nekobasu

"He that breaks a thing to find out what it is has left the path of wisdom."
Gandalf
J.R.R. Tolkien, Council of Elrond, The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Goodlntentions

Life is like a bicycle. To keep your balance you must keep moving. - Albert Einstein


----------



## Jessie203

"Stand facing the sun and the shadows will fall behind you." - seen it on a sundial


----------



## cmed

I'm not really big on quotes, but every once in a while I find one that strikes me...

"Holding a grudge is like swallowing poison and expecting the other person to die."

"Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people."

"Work hard in silence, let your success be the noise."


----------



## AlisaSnow

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn’t do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. - by Mark Twain


----------



## Daxi004

"Jag säger vad fan som helst, det låter ändå bra"

Sjukstugan - Zig Zag


----------



## Lohikaarme

Yes, I am imperfect and vulnerable and sometimes afraid, but that doesn't change the truth that I am also brave and worthy of love and belonging.
- Brené Brown, _The Gifts of Imperfection: Let Go of Who You Think You're Supposed to Be and Embrace Who You Are_


----------



## 8888




----------



## Alpha Tauri

"All this will end one day." -me


----------



## momentsunset

"Change your thoughts and you change your world"


----------



## Tomatmacka

"To be, or not to be: that is the question."


----------



## Daxi004

Your silence hurt me more than your words


----------



## sean24

"Only I can change my life. No one can do it for me." - Carol Burnett


----------



## sean24

"Make your life a masterpiece; imagine no limitations on what you can be, have or do." - Brian Tracy


----------



## sean24

"The pessimist sees difficulty in every opportunity. The optimist sees opportunity in every difficulty." - Winston Churchill


----------



## sean24

"Don't let yesterday take up too much of today." - Will Rodgers


----------



## sean24

"It's not whether you get knocked down, it's whether you get up." - Vince Lombardi


----------



## sean24

"If you are working on something that you really care about, you don't have to be pushed. The vision pulls you." - Steve Jobs


----------



## sean24

"People who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do." - Rob Siltanen


----------



## sean24

"Failure will never overtake me if my determination to succeed is strong enough." - OG Mandino


----------



## sean24

"We may encounter many defeats but me must not be defeated." - Maya Angelou


----------



## sean24

"Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Wishing is not enough; we must do." - Johann Wolfgang


----------



## sean24

"We generate fears while we sit. We overcome them by action." - Dr. Henry Link


----------



## sean24

"Whether you think you can or think you can't you're right." - Henry Ford


----------



## sean24

"Security is mostly a superstition. Life is either a daring adventure or nothing." - Helen Keller


----------



## sean24

"The man who has confidence in himself gains the confidence of others." - Hasidic Proverb


----------



## momentsunset

“If you’ll not settle for anything less than your best, you will be amazed at what you can accomplish in your lives.” – Vince Lombardi


----------



## Taaylah

You’re always one decision away from a totally different life


----------



## 8888




----------



## Maverick34

8888 said:


>


Love it! Thank you


----------



## Maverick34

momentsunset said:


> "Change your thoughts and you change your world"


:thanks


----------



## 8888




----------



## Jalopy_Sam

"When thongs don't happen right away, just remember: It takes 6 months to build a Rolls-Royce and 13 hours to build a Toyota" - Unknown


----------



## Jalopy_Sam

Jalopy_Sam said:


> "When thongs don't happen right away, just remember: It takes 6 months to build a Rolls-Royce and 13 hours to build a Toyota" - Unknown


*things


----------



## Lohikaarme

“Failure is not fatal, but failure to change might be.” — John Wooden


----------



## kesker

Three rights make a left. :yes


----------



## BeautyandRage

I believe in the person I want to become. 

When I stand before God at the end of my life, I hope that I don’t have a single bit of talent left, and say, I used everything you gave me.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Zatch

"I am my own team."


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Going Sane

"No problem can be solved from the same level of consciousness that created it."

-Albert Einstein


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## momentsunset

"Put your heart, mind, and soul into even your smallest acts. This is the secret of success."


----------



## Ekardy

“It seems that the more places I see and experience, the bigger I realize the world to be. The more I become aware of, the more I realize how relatively little I know of it. 
How many places I have still to go, how much more there is to learn. 
Maybe that’s enlightenment enough – to know that there is no final resting place of the mind, no moment of smug clarity. Perhaps wisdom, at least for me, means realizing how small I am, and unwise, and how far I have yet to go.”
- Anthony Bourdain


----------



## momentsunset

"The only time you ever have in which to learn anything or see anything or feel anything, or express any feeling or emotion, or respond to an event, or grow, or heal, is this moment, because this is the only moment any of us ever gets. You're only here now; you're only alive in this moment." - Jon Kabat-Zinn


----------



## 8888




----------



## Lana

"If you can dream it - you can do it"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

"Love is what really makes a family."


Doesn't inspire me. Just clarifies things. Love is what matters, how you're treated is what matters. Genetics don't matter in the least.


----------



## CNikki




----------



## NobodyWasHere

A poem by Christopher Poindexter, "in all you do, absolutely everything, may love be the core. may love be the essence."


----------



## SparklingWater

To be nobody but yourself in a world which is doing its best, night and day, to make you everybody else- means to fight the hardest battle which any human being can fight; and never stop fighting.

-E.E. Cummings


----------



## CNikki




----------



## kesker

_"People pay money to see others believe in themselves."_

~Kim Gordon

That, to me, is the most inspirational statement I have ever read. It encapsulates what's been missing for me and what would be my ultimate achievement (not people paying to see me but having that unquestionable faith in myself). I'm not sure I'll ever believe in myself the way I need to, though.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Fun Spirit

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888




----------



## SparklingWater

Life is not a problem to be solved, but a reality to be experienced. 

Soren Kierkegaard


----------



## Fun Spirit

.









_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## 8888




----------



## Daki97

'' Have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow know what you truly want to become.'' - Steve Jobs


----------



## 8888




----------



## Lana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14

Dr Seuss Megapost. Some of these make me tear up. :blush

"Today you are you! That is truer than true! There is no one alive who is you-er than you!"
---- Dr Seuss

"You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself any direction you choose."
---- Dr Seuss

“So be sure when you step, step with care and great tact. And remember that life’s A Great Balancing Act. And will you succeed? Yes! You will, indeed! (98 and ¾ percent guaranteed)"
--- Dr Seuss

"“Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.”
--- Dr Seuss 

“I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead and some come from behind. But I’ve bought a big bat. I’m all ready you see. Now my troubles are going to have troubles with me!”
---- Dr Seuss

“If things start happening, don’t worry, don’t stew, just go right along and you’ll start happening too.”
---- Dr Seuss

“I’m afraid sometimes you’ll play lonely games too, games you can’t win because you’ll play against you.”
--- Dr Seuss


----------



## BeautyandRage

“Youz a ho”
It inspired my ho-ness


----------



## CNikki




----------



## Ysa

Each day you have to decide which you will be, choose to be #healed and have the right #mindset.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 3stacks

Ah fk it, might as well - me


----------



## 8888




----------



## BeautyandRage

Hit me and tell me you're mine
I don't know why but i like it
Scary, my god, you're divine
Gimme them, gimme them dope and diamonds


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## wmu'14

Sparkle wherever you go. 
Sing everyday.


----------



## 8888




----------



## CNikki

When you fall in love with a soul, you fall in love with a world. Everything inside that soul is what makes you accept their character, habits, emotions and flaws. Everyone has their own world. The difference in finding love is to explore that person’s world and accept theirs as part of yours. - Anonymous


----------



## 8888




----------



## funnynihilist

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1421/5184635860_69da8b8589_o.jpg

May not seem positive but I was much more miserable when I was a person who tried to hard.


----------



## 8888




----------



## CNikki




----------



## 8888




----------



## CNikki




----------



## 8888




----------



## Maverick34

Decide that you want it more than you are afraid of it (Thank you 8888 )


----------



## 8888

You're welcome Maverick!


----------



## Ysa

Always say YES to life to open new possibilities and explore life to its deepest:wink2:


----------



## Greenmacaron

“Failure is the opportunity to begin again more intelligently” - Henry Ford


----------



## Yer Blues

“With or without religion, good people can behave well and bad people can do evil; but for good people to do evil - that takes religion.”
― Steven Weinberg


----------



## leaf in the wind

"You don't have to show up to every argument you're invited to."

-Some guy on an AskReddit thread 

Otherwise, "Pick your battles."

Helpful to keep in mind considering how much nonsense there is online and in real life.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## sprinter

"Imagination is more important than knowledge. It is the preview of life's coming attractions." Albert Einstein


----------



## RedHouse

*Good*, *better*, *best*. Never let it rest. 'Til your *good* is *better* and your *better* is *best*. Jerome


----------



## 8888




----------



## CNikki

I'm pretty sure I put this quote up some time before. But I will again since it's a nice reminder to keep going. This is coming from someone who's pessimistic and complains about everyday situations. But I do (try to) keep the overall perspective of living with what is given, not letting certain outside factors define what you are or should be and have. Even if the future doesn't go as planned, fighting to attempt on doing so is better than not to get out of that comfort zone at all. I still feel/seem like the person I was several years ago when I did 'hit rock bottom'. But if it does create anything worthwhile because of it then I have no regrets.


----------



## 8888




----------



## EndofSummer

encouragement and discouragement can make a big difference.


----------



## TheUnpredictable

Always thought this was clever.


----------



## TheUnpredictable

TheUnpredictable said:


> Always thought this was clever.


I don't know why it came out so small. It says:

The rules of fools are like the opinions of minions. Ignore them or change them, whatever's prudent. Class was never meant to be taught by the student.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

We are one day closer to the pandemic being over.


----------



## Velorrei

_"When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor."_


----------



## Suchness

Velorrei said:


> _"When something is important enough, you do it even if the odds are not in your favor."_


Very good Christine.


----------



## Suchness

Sufi saying - knowledge is a single point but the foolish have multiplied it.


----------



## 8888




----------



## D'avjo

The best time to plant a tree was 20 years ago. The second best time is now.


There is only way to avoid criticism: do nothing, say nothing, be nothing.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme

My dear
In the midst of strife, I found there was, within me, an invincible love.
In the midst of tears, I found there was, within me, an invincible smile.
In the midst of chaos, I found there was within me, an invincible calm.
In the depth of winter, I finally learned that within me, there lay, an invincible summer. And, that makes me happy.
For it says, that no matter how hard the world pushes against me, within me, there's something stronger&#8230;
~ Albert Camus


----------



## cafune

"History knew the truth. History was the most inhuman product of humanity. It scooped up the whole of human will and, like the goddess Kali in Calcutta, dripped blood from its mouth as it bit and crunched." (Yukio Mishima in _The Decay of the Angel_)


----------



## Lohikaarme

“People fight with reality. They fight it tooth and nail, with everything they’ve got. And anytime you are arguing or fighting with reality, reality will win. You can’t outsmart it. You can’t trick it. You can’t bend it to your will. Not now. Not ever.”


----------



## cafune

"It's dark because you are trying too hard.
Lightly child, lightly. Learn to do everything lightly.
Yes, feel lightly even though you're feeling deeply.
Just lightly let things happen and lightly cope with them.

I was so preposterously serious in those days, such a humorless little prig.
Lightly, lightly - it's the best advice ever given me.
When it comes to dying even. Nothing ponderous, or portentous, or emphatic.
No rhetoric, no tremolos,
no self conscious persona putting on its celebrated imitation of Christ or Little Nell.
And of course, no theology, no metaphysics.
Just the fact of dying and the fact of the clear light.

So throw away your baggage and go forward.
There are quicksands all about you, sucking at your feet,
trying to suck you down into fear and self-pity and despair.
That's why you must walk so lightly.
Lightly my darling,
on tiptoes and no luggage,
not even a sponge bag,
completely unencumbered."

(Aldous Huxley in _Island_)


----------



## Rebootplease

Those who would give up essential liberty, to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety. 

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## HeatherGrey

“You can't go back and change the beginning, but you can start where you are and change the ending.” ― C.S. Lewis.


----------



## CNikki




----------



## cafune

"You tell me that the old you is dead. I am also not who I used to be. The revolution is emotional. I found a reason to not fear death. I found more reasons to live, reasons to change what is living inside me and around me. The revolution is that I care about my own safety, that I believe my life is valuable and worth pursuing. As in, I am worth the work of transformations. As in, I do not fear how I will emerge from myself, or how many times." (Yanyi in _The Year of Blue Water_)


----------



## ACE.

"Somebody should tell us, right at the start of our lives, that we are dying. Then we might live life to the limit, every minute of every day. Do it! I say. Whatever you want to do, do it now! There are only so many tomorrows."

Pope Paul VI


----------



## cafune

"Songwriting for me had always only been interesting and necessary because I saw it as this vehicle for truth, but I had this realization that all I had really done with it was lick my wounds for years and years, and become more and more isolated from people and experiences. I don’t even like wound-licking music, I want to listen to someone rip their arm off and beat themselves with it. I don’t believe that until now I’ve ever put anything at risk in my music. I was hell-bent on putting my preciousness at stake in order to find something worth singing about." (Josh Tillman aka Father John Misty)


----------



## cafune

'It is three at night. I have something to say. You are so valuable. You shine out. You are a magic star. You are a body of blood made beautiful. How I admire, sit back and adore you. How thirsty I am for that. How you feed me.' (Anne Sexton, from a letter to Lois Ames dated 11 January 1969, _Anne Sexton: A Self-Portrait in Letters_)

please let lois have been her secret lover.


----------



## CNikki




----------



## cafune

'I’ve always been far more interested in femme in the shape
of ugly and dangerous,
monstrous and ordinary.
I want to be monsters with my femmes

Our monster is how we lived through this.
I want us to monster large together.
a perfect knife, broken and studded,
I love us, born broken blade,
our love languages we half know celebrating each other’s birth'

(leah lakshmi piepzna-samarasinha from “birth day”)


----------



## either/or

"Withdrawing in disgust is not the same thing as apathy" - Richard Linklater


----------



## cafune

'[they] skim the flower-beds with their nets. They skim the butterflies from the nodding tops of the flowers. They brush the surface of the world.' (virginia woolf in _the waves_)

'I was pretending that I did not speak their language; on the moon we spoke a soft, liquid tongue, and sang in the starlight, looking down on the dead dried world.' (shirley jackson in _we have always lived in the castle_)

'You give me with your body all the joys of the flesh and with your mind all those of the soul.' (gustave flaubert, from a letter to louise colet written c. september 1846)

'I want you everywhere, by my side and between my thighs. I want your flowers in my hair and your name under my nails. I want you with me, your sugar in my tea, my eyelashes on your sheets. Write your name on me, when my heart breaks, I want it to be blinding.' (du, j.m.)










this isn't all but it's enough. i need to read.


----------



## 8888




----------



## either/or

_"There is only one instant, and its right now. And it's eternity."_ -Richard Linklater


----------



## D'avjo

Dont try to be perfect. Just try to be better than you were yesterday


----------



## 8888




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 8888




----------



## emilymoore

All leaders are leades


----------



## D'avjo

everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to die


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ I can fear death no longer I've died a thousand times

(nobody's going to get what I'm doing here song lyrics.)


----------



## D'avjo

When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has been opened for us


Don’t say you don’t have enough time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Pasteur, Michelangelo, Mother Teresa, Leonardo Da Vinci, Thomas Jefferson, and Albert Einstein.” – H. Jackson Brown Jr.


----------



## kathi

some of my favourite ones:

*In Zen, we don't find the answers - we lose the questions.*

*Worrying does not take away tomorrow's troubles. It takes away today's peace.*

*The mind is a beautiful servant but a dangerous master.*

*Some people feel the rain. Others just get wet.*


----------



## dune87




----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

You don't know how strong your are until being strong is the only choice you have

Also kind of like: Here's to the kids who have low self esteem and can't stand up for themselves
Here's to the kids who, gain self esteem and called conceited


----------



## Barakiel

G.K. Chesterton said:


> "The first fact about the celebration of a birthday is that it is a way of affirming defiantly, and even flamboyantly, that it is a good thing to be alive&#8230;.But there is a second fact about Birthdays, and the birth-song of all creation, a fact which really follows on this; but which, as it seems to me, the other school of thought almost refuses to recognize. The point of that fact is simply that it is a fact. In being glad about my Birthday, I am being glad about something which I did not myself bring about."


I'm still not looking forward to mine from now on, but I think this is an interesting perspective still.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

“Sometimes even to live is an act of courage.”

Seneca


----------



## AffinityWing

“A flower raised in a greenhouse is still beautiful, even though it knows no adversity. But a flower growing in the field that has braved wind, rain, cold, and heat possesses something more than just beauty.”


----------



## D'avjo

Even if you fall flat on your face, you are still moving forward


----------



## wmu'14

Been watching One Piece & Luffy has had a few good ones:

"I don't know how to use swords. I don't know how to cook. I don't know how to navigate or tell lies. But still I'll be the Pirate King because I believe I can."

"I have a dream to reach. And If I die trying, at least I tried."

"It's not about possible or impossible. I'm doing it because I want to. I decided to become the Pirate King and if I die fighting for it, then that's that."

Also form Gold Roger: "The world...what a glorious place! Seek freedom, and it will lie stretched out before your eyes. If the endless dream guides your restless spirit, seize it! Raise your flag, and stand tall!"


----------



## wmu'14

"One raindrop raises the sea" from the Code of Dinotopia


----------



## harrison

"Stay away from negative people - they have a problem for every solution."


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Sometimes you don’t realize your own strength until you come face to face with your greatest weakness.” – Susan Gale


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/c3/b8/c4/c3b8c45796240dad109a917a65a32e5d.jpg


----------



## 8888




----------



## blue2

"Find what you love & let it kill you" - Bukowski


----------



## 8888




----------



## Mango__

*"Stay humble, hustle hard"* - Me trying to motivate myself to do my assignments... ಥ╭╮ಥ


----------



## 8888




----------



## mt moyt

* *


----------



## harrison

“No one is useless in this world who lightens the burdens of another." Dickens.


----------



## kesker

harrison said:


> "No one is useless in this world who lightens the burdens of another." Dickens.


I like that one.


----------



## harrison

kesker said:


> I like that one.


Yes, I do too mate.

I actually heard it in a movie I like about The Christmas Carol - some people might think it's a bit sickly sweet I guess but I like it. I always like movies from that period and especially if they're about Dickens.


----------



## CNikki




----------



## blue2

When the magic muscle bound skeleton asks you "wat" in a confused tone you know you're talking crazy.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

“Demand not that things happen as you wish, but wish them to happen as they do, and you will go on well.”

― Epictetus, The Discourses


----------



## 8888




----------



## donistired

"Whoso would be a man must be a nonconformist." - Emerson


----------



## CNikki

“You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life.” - Winston Churchill


----------



## rabidfoxes

"This is the treason of the artist: a refusal to admit the banality of evil and the terrible boredom of pain." - Ursula Le Guin.


----------



## ceelofan96

“For a seed to achieve its greatest expression, it must come completely undone. The shell cracks, its insides come out and everything changes. To someone who doesn't understand growth, it would look like complete destruction.” - Cynthia Occelli


----------



## donistired

“I discovered long ago that the only way we learn from one another is by being willing to bare as much about ourselves as our nervous systems will let us, which is never very much...” - Will D. Campbel


----------



## 8888




----------



## Shrinking_Violet

This quote is what inspired me to apply to my last job:

"Ask yourself if what you are doing today gets you closer to where you want to be tomorrow."
-Sheldon Lewis


----------



## lavignesabine

the same boiling water that hardened the egg softened the potato


----------



## 8888




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

“How the hell could a person enjoy being awakened at 6:30AM, by an alarm clock, leap out of bed, dress, force-feed, sh*t, piss, brush teeth and hair, and fight traffic to get to a place where essentially you made lots of money for somebody else and were asked to be grateful for the opportunity to do so?” *– Charles Bukowski*

“Some people never go crazy. What truly horrible lives they must live.”* – Charles Bukowski *

“People are strange. They are constantly angered by trivial things, but on a major matter like totally wasting their lives, they hardly seem to notice.”* – Charles Bukowski *


----------



## movingbee

It may sound old school for most of you, but I and truly inspired by Bible-based quotes. One of my favorites is from Matthew 6:22 Seek the kingdom first and everything shall be added into you. 

This saying inspires me to trust in the Almighty for our needs. Prioritizing spiritual things will change our perspective and will develop us to be better.


----------



## 8888

“Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.”
― Oscar Wilde


----------



## Greenmacaron

"Happiness often sneaks in through a door you didn't know you left open" - John Barrymore, Actor.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

”Don’t fear failure so much that you refuse to try new things. The saddest summary of a life contains three descriptions: could have, might have, and should have.” – Louis E. Boone


----------



## extremly

"Always, over and over, these days and nights will come, the anxiety, the aversion, the doubt. And I will still live, and I will still love life" - Hermann Hesse

"Happiness is love, nothing else. A man who is capable of love is happy. " - Herman Hesse

"Happiness is a how; not a what. A talent, not an object. " - Herman Hesse

"My story isn't pleasant, it's not sweet and harmonious like the invented stories; it tastes of folly and bewilderment, of madness and dream, like the life of all people who no longer want to lie to themselves.” - Herman Hesse


----------



## Starcut83

There's a story I heard that I really like but I don't know who it's by.

So a man's sitting at the kitchen table having a morning cup of coffee and reading the paper when his son comes sprinting down the stairs amped up and ready to play. Last night the man promised him that they'd spend the day together so he blocked off his whole day ready to spend some quality time with his son, but he could use just a few more minutes to finish up his coffee and just kind of finishing up his morning routine.

So he has this idea to buy himself a little time. He rips out a picture of the world from the newspaper a few pages back. Tears it into about twenty tiny pieces and puts them on the table in front of his son and says "Let's play a game. Here's a puzzle, as soon as you can put this picture of the world back together we'll go outside and start our day."

He picks up the paper and continues reading. Less than three minutes go by. His son excitedly pulls down his dad's newspaper and says "Dad! I'm done!" and the father looks up with an expression of amazement on his face. Astonished his son was able to do that so quickly, obviously, he asks him how?

His son explained that a piece of paper fell on the floor and when he bent over to pick it up he could see through the glass table that there was a picture of a man on the back of all the little pieces. So he sat up and turned all the little pieces over and he put the man together. Once he did that, the world just fell into place.


----------



## Starcut83

"It's like the first ray of sunlight reflecting on your face through the window in the morning. It's impossible to fully capture. Words, pictures, stories, they'll never hold a candle to the actual experience. To being there. That moment in time. Those moments are who you are. Hand in hand with everything your two eyes take in they blend together to create an existence that cannot be explained or taught. It can only be lived. And that is exactly what you're here to do, live life! Light up the sky like those stars that came before you, shine through this universe! If that ends up being all you have, it will be enough. Because it's you." - Eddie Pinero

"You can't be anything you want, but you can be all that you are." -?

"One of the greatest truths out there is that you are not confined by anything other than your own mind. So why not free it?" -?


----------



## Nue

"IN A WORLD TAINTED BY HATE AND NEGATIVITY, STAND OUT, SHINE BRIGHT AND BE PROUD OF WHO YOU ARE." - Ben Bruce of Asking Alexandria (band)

Or another one...

"Waiting for perfect is never as smart as making progress."

And another one...

"Done is better than perfect"


----------



## Socialmisfits

“I’m not in this world to live up to your expectations and you’re not in this world to live up to mine.”
Bruce Lee

This guy has dozens of quotes that make you think. It is easy to see why he inspires millions of people even 50 years after his death.

this quote resonates with me because all my life I have been trying to live up to other peoples expectations of me (failing usually). If I could discard this way of thinking and living I would feel much healthier in the mind. I have no troubles with the second part of his quote I do not have expectations of other people.


----------



## SAADHD

*“It won’t always go your way, so you can’t get trapped in this idea that just because you’ve imagined a possibility for yourself that you somehow deserve it. Your entitled mind is dead weight. Cut it loose. Don’t focus on what you think you deserve. Take aim on what you are willing to earn!”*

― David Goggins, Can't Hurt Me: Master Your Mind and Defy the Odds


----------



## alwaysrunning

Your success and happiness lie in you. External conditions are the accidents of life. Resolve to keep happy and your joy and you shall form an invincible host against difficulty. Hellen Keller.


----------



## Humesday

“He shook his head pityingly. “This, more than anything else, is what I have never understood about your people. You can roll dice, and understand that the whole game may hinge on one turn of a die. You deal out cards, and say that all a man's fortune for the night may turn upon one hand. But a man's whole life, you sniff at, and say, what, this naught of a human, this fisherman, this carpenter, this thief, this cook, why, what can they do in the great wide world? And so you putter and sputter your lives away, like candles burning in a draft.”
“Not all men are destined for greatness,” I reminded him.
“Are you sure, Fitz? Are you sure? What good is a life lived as if it made no difference at all to the great life of the world? A sadder thing I cannot imagine. Why should not a mother say to herself, if I raise this child aright, if I love and care for her, she shall live a life that brings joy to those about her, and thus I have changed the world? Why should not the farmer that plants a seed say to his neighbor, this seed I plant today will feed someone, and that is how I change the world today?”
“This is philosophy, Fool. I have never had time to study such things.”
“No, Fitz, this is life. And no one has time not to think of such things. Each creature in the world should consider this thing, every moment of the heart's beating. Otherwise, what is the point of arising each day?” 
― Robin Hobb, Royal Assassin


----------

